# Der BOTE -  Die X-Realm RP-Zeitung



## Iluness (4. September 2012)

Egal in welcher Stadt du dich gerade befinden solltest, aus einem Keller im hintersten Eck der Stadt ist schon seit Tagen ein Rattern zu vernehmen. So langsam hat dich die Neugier gepackt und du bist diesem Gräusch gefolgt. Vor dem Gebäude - eine kleine abgewrackte Hütte - steht ein Goblin/Gnomenmädchen welches mit Kieseln am Boden spielt.

Du sprichst sie an und sie schenkt dir ein breites und freundliches Grinsen. "Oh hallo Onkelchen, grüß dich Tantchen...du willst wissen was das für ein Lärm ist der diese Stadt schon seit Tagen in Aufruhr hält?" Sie lacht leise und kickt frech einen Kiesel gegen die Wand der Hütte. "Nun...eigentlich ist es ja ein Geheimnis, aber dir kann ich es ja verraten, oder? *flüsternd* Wir drucken die erste Zeitung...komm in ein paar Tagen wieder dann kannst du das erste Exemplar erhalten. Frisch aus der Druckerpresse und topaktuell"

Sie hüpft einige Treppenstufen hinauf und öffnet die Tür einen Spalt, bevor sie hinein geht lacht sie noch einmal fröhlich auf "Du willst wissen was drin steht, hm? Komm vorbei und hol dir ein Exemplar...wenn du drin stehen willst, gib mir etwas Gold und ich kann etwas für dich regeln"

Dann verschwindet sie durch den Spalt und schließt die Tür. Das Rattern ist immer noch zu vernehmen, doch die Straße ist leergefegt und du beschließt vielleicht an einem anderen Tag wieder zu kommen.

**********************

Die Druckerpressen sind verstummt. Ihr werft einen Blick in die Gasse und entdeckt das kleine Mädchen auf der Treppe sitzend, neben sich einen Stapel Zeitungen liegend.  Jubelnd erhebt es sich, wedelt mit einem frisch gedrucktem Exemplar herum und schreit laut

Der Bote ... Der Bote ist in der Stadt. Für nur 10 Silber gehört dir das aktuelle Exemplar.

OOC: Ihr findet die Zeitung unter *http://www.todeswache-bote.de* viel Spaß beim Lesen, Schmunzeln und Glücklich sein

PS: Bezahlung nehme ich immer gern schließlich ist Druckerschwärze teuer und der Vertrieb nicht billig. Besonders hohe Kosten verursachen aber die Informanten...gute Spione wollen immer Gold


----------



## Ugla (11. September 2012)

Ha ... und Hallo auch.

Die neue Ausgabe ist gesern druckfrisch in den Verkauf gegangen. Es gibt also wieder Neues zu lesen und sogar der Witz der Woche ist herrlich zum lachen. Das gute ist, wir von "Ein Herz für Gnome" profitieren mal wieder von der, hier im Gildenforum schon gut bekannten, Zusammenarbeit mit den Tales from the Past. Durch ihre überlange Werbeanzeige blieb der Redaktion nichts übrig als uns einen Titel in dem Hauptteil zuzuweisen und diesen noch mit einem Bild des Biergartens zu verschönern und zu ergänzen. Und das alles gratis ... also für uns.
Tja, die Tales sind eh eine reiche Gilde und sie wissen nicht mehr wo hin noch mit dem ganzen Gold das auf der Gildenbank schlecht wird.
Von daher danke ich hier noch einmal für eure unendliche Gier nach den besten Anzeigenplätzen ... 

Was ihr wisst nicht wo von ich rede? Na dann schnell mal einen Blick in 

- Der Bote - Die Zeitung der Todeswache 

geworfen und die schöne Annonce über unseren Biergarten gelesen. Ja genau die mit dem Bild ...
Ach und auch sonst steht da natürlich vieles lesenswertes drinnen ...

Sambi _*die es auch hier nicht lassen kann und eine Visitenkarte bei legt_
*
"Ein Herz für Gnome"*
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten
Sturmwind - Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
TODESWACHE

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Iluness (11. September 2012)

Das kleine Mädchen springt eilig durch die Stadt, in der Hand hält sie eine druckfrische Ausgabe. Die Begeisterung steht ihr förmlich ins Gesicht geschrieben. Jubelnd ruft es
*Das Neuste vom Neusten, sichert euch die aktuelle Ausgabe. DER BOTE - druckfrisch - Nur 10 Silberlinge*

Ihre Rufe hallen durch alle Gassen, ab und zu bleibt sie stehen und reicht euch ein Exemplar, die Silberlinge verschwinden hastig in ihrem Geldbeutel. ab und zu bleibt sie stehen und hält einen Plausch mit den Passanten, worüber sie redet...wer weiß das schon. Sprecht sie doch einfach einmal an.

Ach und Tante Sambi hat ganz vergessen zu sagen, dass sogar die schönste Draenei die ich je gesehen habe dort zu finden ist.

OOC: die aktuelle Ausgabe wie immer unter www.todeswache-bote.de für Kontaktaufnahme an Botenmädchen - Horde und Zeitungsmaid - Allianz wenden


----------



## Ugla (13. September 2012)

Tja und Hallo auch ...

Reporter leben gefährlich, das musste unser kleine Maid gestern feststellen. Da wollte sie nur ein kleines Interview machen und wurde am Ende entführt und fast im See ertränkt. Nur gut das sie sich vorher um eine Schutztruppe bemüht hat. Was wäre nur gewesen wenn wir nicht zur Stelle gewesen wären als es brenzlich wurde. Dann wäre sie nur wegen eines gnomischen Kinderliedes sicher Murlogg Futter geworden und wir hätten auf der Seite der Allianz eine neue Stelle als Chefredakteur(in) ausschreiben müssen. Auch einen neuen Reporter hätten wir gebraucht da die freiberuflich tätigen Reporter schon rar sind und auch in dem Bereich noch Stellen offen sind, wie ich hörte. Ich bin aber mal gespannt wann der Artikel denn veröffentlicht wird. Diese Schlagzeile wäre ja eigentlich eine brand eilige "Extrablatt Sonderausgabe" wert. Aber wie ich meine kleine Nichte kenne wird sie erst noch weiter rescherschieren oder wie das heisst, also nachforschen, um auch die Hintergründe für diese verwerfliche Tat heraus zu bekommen. Sie ist da wie ich - eine Perfektionistin ...

Ach und meine Kleine, 4 Werbeartikel für die nächsten 4 Ausgaben sind sicher ein angemessener Preis für deine Rettung. Das wäre für jeden Schutzmann ein Artikel. Wo bei Ich ja auch noch dabei war, aber den "Meisterzuschuss" erlasse ich dir als meine Nichte natürlich. Über die weitere Verrechnung der noch zu erwartenden Kosten, wie Verdienstausfall im Biergarten und Reisekostenabrechnung sowie die Flugkosten und der begleitete Flug von dir, werden wir später noch einmal in Ruhe sprechen müssen.

Ihr seht also, die Kosten einer Zeitung sind durchaus als hoch zu bezeichnen. Da ist der Verkaufserlös bei nur 10 Silberlingen pro Ausgabe wirklich schon fast unter den Druckerkosten. Von einer ordentlichen Bezahlung der Reporter ist kaum zu reden. Zu mal einige Werbeexemplare auch noch kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Daher meine Bitte an all die Leser die von ausserhalb kommen. Ein kleiner "Twink" auf unserem Server hat schnell mal 2 Goldstücke verdient und könnte so seinen Teil dazu beitragen, das ihr auch weiter nette Geschichten um und über das Rollenspiel auf unserem kleinen verschlafenen Server - der TODESWACHE- lesen und geniessen könnt. Ausserdem würde es die horenden Anzeigenkosten die nicht nur wir von"Ein Herz für Gnome" haben ein wenig senken. Ihr würdet also gleich drei mal etwas gutes tun und dazu sicher auch bei uns noch viel Spass haben.

Ich lade euch von daher gern auf ein Bier zu uns in den Biergarten ein. Ja - natürlich geht das erste wie mmer "Aufs Haus" und ist gratis. Das sind wir als Gnome der Gastfreundschaft unseres kleinen Volkes schuldig ...

Sambi _*die gern noch ein paar Visitenkarten verteilt_

*"Ein Herz für Gnome"*
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten
Sturmwind - Kathedralviertel
Eingang von den Kanälen
TODESWACHE

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi


----------



## Iluness (14. September 2012)

Ja einen sonnigen guten Morgen,

Tante Sambi hat ja bereits von den Geschehnissen der kleinen Reporterin auf Seiten der Allianz berichtet. Also von mir **reckt stolz die Brust empor** aber was mir heute zu Ohren gekommen ist, möchte ich euch einfach nicht vorenthalten.

Meine Kollegin von der Horde das kleine Botenmädchen wurde doch tatsächlich verklagt, könnt ihr euch das vorstellen? Ich habe dieses juristische Zeug nicht genau verstanden, aber angeblich hat sich irgendwer auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt. Sie tut mir ja wirklich leid, weil sie nun vielleicht ins Gefängnis muss, oder sogar Schlimmeres. Das Botenmädchen trägt ja eigentlich nur die Zeitung aus...das wäre so als würde man den Briefträger für eine Mahnung von Tante Sambi verklagen **lacht erheitert und kugelt sich auf dem Boden* *Das finde ich doch zu komisch...

Ja und jetzt habe ich noch ein kleines Anliegen, ich habe die Rechnung für die Beschützer gesehen und jetzt kann ich die nächste Ausgabe nicht mehr drucken weil ich kein Geld mehr habe. Da habe ich mich gewaltig verspekuliert mit dieser Titelstory **seufzt** Vielleicht könnt ihr einfach in Tante Sambis Biergarten vorbeischauen und zumindest den Verdienstausfall irgendwie mit viel Trinken und guter Laune abfangen. Vielleicht ist sie dann nicht mehr so böse auf mich und ich muss das nicht getrunkene Bier nicht bezahlen.

Und wenn ihr lesen wollt...die aktuelle Ausgabe ist immer noch da wo sie vorher war..nur irgendwie landet das Silber nicht in meinem Briefkasten. Vielleicht sollte ich den Briefträger doch noch verklagen...**verschwindet leise lachend um die Ecke und dreht sich noch einmal um*
*
Bis dahin

Eure Zeitungsmaid


----------



## Ugla (16. September 2012)

WAS höre ich da ...

ähm Hallo erst mal,

die wollen was machen? Die Zeitung verklagen? Weshalb denn das? 
Am Ende muss die Zeitung ihre Tätigkeit einstellen bevor ihr meine 5 Anzeigen gratis gedruckt habt!?! _*schaut ungläubig_
Schicke mir mal eine Übersetzung der Klage und lass mich die mal lesen. Weisst du mit Gesetzen kenne ich mich aus und was freie Meinungsäusserung angeht auch. 
Ich äussere meine Meinung ja immer frei heraus. Und ausserdem habe ich einiges in diese Zeitung investiert. Zeit, Gold und einige gute Kontakte. Grad habe ich einen freien Reporter angeworben, von seinen Tantjemen bekomme ich immer hin 25%. Also 1/4 das hört sich nicht so gierig an und er hat das Gefühl das dabei richtig was für ihn rüber kommt. Magier, sie sind ja soooo intelligent ....
Und wegen meines Verdienstausfalls mach dir mal keine Gedanken. Wenn du es nicht in 'Gold bezahlen kannst verrechnen wir es einfach mit den nach den 5 freien Anzeigen erscheinenden nächsten 5. 

Aber lass sie mal das arme Botenmädchen verklagen. Das nennt man "Eingriff in das Presserecht" mit "Rufschädigung" und "übler Nachrede". 
Da kann man im Nachhinein noch die Anwaltskosten den Verdeinstausfall und ein Schmerzensgeld einklagen. Dann stimmt die Kasse auch wieder und bis dahin gebe ich dir gern Kredit. Ja, die anfallenden Zinsen sind übrigens auch einklagbar ...
Du solltest für solche Dinge eine Versicherung abschliessen. Ich habe da Geschäftspartner die sich mit solchen Versicherungen beschäftigen und sich gut auskennen was das betrifft. Ich werde sie mal darauf ansprechen und für die Zeitung einen Sonderpreis heraus holen. Du kennst mein Verhandlungsgeschick, da sehe ich keine Probleme.
_*nickt aufmunternd_
Lass mich nur machen ...

Und wenn die Klage nur in Silbermond regional ausgesprochen wurde, wie ich hörte, und nicht über das gesammte Verbreitungsgebiet gilt, was in Sturmwind sicher der Fall sein wird, ist das zusätzlich noch "Amtsanmassung" und wird von dem dummen König sicher nicht akzeptiert werden. Zur Not verlegt doch einfach euren Firmensitz nach Sturmwind dann sollen sie kommen und bitte die Klageschrift persönlich überreichen. Ich freue mich dann schon auf den Besuch eines Richters aus Silbermond bei uns im Biergarten. So einen hatten wir noch nie bei uns. Das würde ich sofort als Sensation im Handelschannel für Werbung nutzen und extra für ihn gratis ein Bierfass aufstellen ..._ *lacht_

Du kannst deine Leser also beruhigen, der Klage kann eure Zeitung ganz gelassen entgegen sehen. Ach und mit der Wolfsdame habe ich auch noch mal gesprochen und mich für dich entschuldigt. Ich sagte ihr das dein Verhalten deiner Überschwenglichkeit und der unbekümmerten Jugend zu zu schreiben ist und das du da noch etwas ungeübt bist im Umgang mit so großen Persönlichkeiten. Ich aber weiter ein Auge auf dich haben werde und mich persönlich darum bemühen werde dir da noch die entsprechenden Manieren bei zu bringen...
Nur solltest du in nächster Zeit dort nicht noch einmal und schon gar nicht allein hin gehen. Und vor allem solltest du dort keine gnomischen Kinderlieder mehr singen..._*lacht schallend _
Ich meine es sind Worgen und die haben nicht den Humor der uns Gnomen so eigen ist ... _*versucht vergeblich ein ernstes Gesicht zu machen_
Und so unter uns - es war wirklich klasse und sollte als gnomisches Liedgut wirklich aufgeschrieben werden ... _*kann sich nicht mehr beherrschen und prustet laut los
_
So, die Geschäfte warten und ich muss noch wen suchen der auf dich aufpasst. Ich kann das nicht immer persönlich machen und vor allem kann die Zeitung mich ja gar nicht bezahlen, wie ich hörte. Wo viele sich sogar um die 10 Silberlinge drücken und die Zeitung lieber über die Schulter eines anderen lesen oder sie aus dem Altpapiercontainer wieder raus holen nur um auch noch das Gold, ähm Silber, zu sparen. Dir einen Gefährten zur Seite zu stellen der schweigsam genug ist und dich zur Not beschützen kann wird nicht einfach sein. Vor allem wenn er nichts kosten darf. Wer ist schon so dumm das er das macht ... _*überlegt kurz_
Aber ich kann ja nicht immer auf dich aufpassen. Ich glaube ich werde Zamis mal fragen wer da in Frage kommt. Er kennst sich gut mit dem "auf wen aufpassen" aus ... Wo steckt denn Zamis nur wieder ... Immer wenn man ihn braucht ist er nicht da ... _*hat eine Idee_
Wo ich grad an Zamis denke, dumm genug nicht von deiner Seite zu weichen egal wie groß der Ärger wird sind eigentlich nur Krieger. Denen erzählste das es für Ruhm und Ehre ist und viel zum draufhauen gibt und schon fragen sie nicht mehr nach Gold...
Hmmm, da wäre ja noch klein Lorilein, der ist selbst unter den Kriegern nicht gerade der Hellste und in Sachen Ärger durchaus erfahren.
Mal sehen wo ich ihn finde ...

Sambi_ *schlendert aus dem Biergarten und verschwindet __suchend __in den Gassen Strumwinds_


----------



## Iluness (19. September 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

ich fragt euch sicherlich warum ich euch noch gar nichts Neues erzähle. Ich stecke gerade mitten in meiner Schreibphase...am Montag erscheint ja die aktuelle Ausgabe und bei all den Sachen die ich und das Botenmädchen bisher erlebt haben, fehlen mir einfach die richtigen Worte. Die nächste Ausgabe wird sehr voll werden und ich weiß nicht wo ich die Artikel alle unterbringen soll. Das Outfit der Woche habe ich auch noch nciht gefunden und bei den letzten Witzen musste ich so lachen, dass ich einige von ihnen wieder vergessen habe. *setzt sich betrübt in die Ecke*

Ach ja...expandieren wollen wir auch noch. Wir werden einen Feuilleton einführen, aber das Wort können die Leute bei der Horde nicht aussprechen, deshalb nenne ich es Kulturteil. Schließlich sollen die uns ja auch irgendwie verstehen. 

*huscht hastig um die Ecke und greift nach ein paar leeren Blättern Papier* Da fällt mir ein, ich muss noch schnell einen Artikel schreiben. 

Also bis bald 

Eure Zeitungsmaid

PS: Mein neuer Beschützer ist toll, ich hab ihn zwar erst kurz getroffen aber er war wirklich sehr nett.


----------



## Ugla (21. September 2012)

Hallo ihr,

ich bin ja nun gerade dabei die Klage für Der BOTE zu prüfen, also die auf Schadensersatzt, übler Nachrede und Eingriff in das Presserecht gegen die Stadt Silbermond und dabei musste ich noch einmal mit unserem Übersetzer Rücksprache halten. Aber was der mir da erzählt hat klingt ja fast unglaubwürdig. Er sagte, wäre er nicht selber dabei gewesen er würde es selbst kaum glauben können. Aber hört seine Geschichte selbst... 

Als er rein geschäftlich gestern im Brachland unterwegs war und einen 'Vogel ausliefern sollte kam er auf einen Berg. Dort fand eine geheime Versammlung von einigen Tauren, Trollen und sogar Blutelfen statt. Als er aufgefordert wurde sich zu setzen bemerkte er das der Obertaure nur am rumbrüllen war. Der konnte nicht ein Wort normal reden sonder schrie aus Leibeskräften bis der ganze Berg wackelte. Als mein Geschäftspartner aufgefordert wurde sich vor zu stellen nutze er die Chance um schnell noch seinem Geschäft, dem Kleintierhandel, nach zu gehen. Das Interesse war aber eher gering, kein Wunder handelte es sich wohl um so eine Art Beerdigungsritual. Er ging also schnell zu seinem Geschäftsitz nach Ratched zurück um die Reporterin zu wecken und mit ihr noch einmal zu diesem ungewöhnlichen Treiben zu gehen. Wann bekommt man schon mal die Möglichkeit von einer streng geheimen Unterredung exclusiv zu berichten.

Der Taure hatte dann nichts gegen ein Interview einzuwenden und wir durften sogar ein Foto im Querformat machen. Der Taure war so breitschultrig und fett das er hoch kaum ins Bild passte. Dies Körperfülle war vielleicht auch der Grund warum er nur rumschrie. Aber vielleicht ist er auch nur schwerhörig weil ein Jäger mal zu dicht mit seiner Flinte neben seinen Ohren feuerte. Jedenfalls war es ein gelungener Abend und wir konnten nicht nur eine gute Story ergattern, wer ist von euch schon mal auf einen Tauren gestossen der nur durch seine Stimme "Berge erzittern" liess. Nein wir konnten auch gleich noch "Das Outfit der Woche" schiessen. Auch wenn es dieses Mal wohl im Querformat erscheinen muss ...

Ich bin ja schon mal gespannt auf die nächste Ausgabe des BOTEN die am kommenden Montag wieder druckfrisch erscheinen wird.

Sambi 

ach da fällt mir noch ein Witz für die Witzseite ein ...

Wie nennt man die Beerdigungsfeier der Tauren? 
*Antwort in der nächsten Ausgabe des BOTEN - für nur 10 Silberlinge an jedem Kiosk erhältlich


----------



## Ugla (24. September 2012)

Heute erscheint er wieder - Der BOTE - druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk.

_*eine Maus geht durchs Bild, gefolgt von einem kleinen blauen Elefanten_

Mit einem Tauren der durch seine Stimme Berge erbeben lässt.
Einer mörderischen Titelstory die unserer kleine Reporter Maid fast das Leben gekostet hätte.
Einer sehr ausführlichen Stellungnahme bezüglich der Klage gegen den BOTEN.
Jeder Menge anderer spannender Geschichten
Und natürlich neuen Witzen, Grußanzeigen und einer Werbung im Großformat von 

"Ein Herz für Gnome"

Also auf zum Kiosk und die läppischen 10 Silberlinge hingeblättert ...


----------



## Iluness (25. September 2012)

Guten Morgen an Alle,

die neue Ausgabe ist wirklich gut geworden und ich freue mich zu sagen, dass ich jetzt auf einen wöchentlichen Erscheinungstermin hinarbeite. Das heißt ihr bekommt nächsten Montag schonwieder Neues zu Lesen.

Der offene Leserbrief unseres Reporters Jorag sorgt übrigens für einen besonders großen Wirbel. Wir werden nich nur verklagt, sondern unsere Reporter spielen mit dem Leben, wenn sie nach Silbermond reisen. Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen? Aber auch auf Seiten der allianz geht es heiss her in der nächsten Ausgabe werde ich über eine neue Kampfsportart berichten Gnom-Fu nennt die sich ich habe das Training einer Eliteeinheit sehen dürfen und ausßerdem über die Entführung der schönsten Draenei der Todeswache etwas erfahren. 

Also dranbleiben lohnt sich und damit ihr nicht die letzten seid die Alles erfahren, lest die aktuelle Ausgabe solange sie noch druckfrisch ist. www.todeswache-bote.de

Viele Grüße 

Eure Maid

Ach ja die Ausgabe kostet nur 10 Silberlinge und ich brauche das Geld um die Druckerpressen wegen des krieges von Orgrimmar nach Ratchet zu verlegen für die Horde. die Presse in Sturmwind ist ja sicher.


----------



## Iluness (28. September 2012)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben,

ich habe jetzt einen waschechten eigenen Beschützer Lorillo. Mal so ganz unter uns...der Hellste ist er nicht, aber er scheint ein netter Kerl zu sein. Da er allerdings bei allem sofort sein Schwert zückt, wird es vermutlich nicht leicht meine Interviews zu führen.

Und gerade jetzt wo diese Pandadings von der wandernden Insel überall herum laufen. Allerdings konnte mir noch keins dieser Fellknäule sagen, wohing ihre komische Insel wandert und warum. Dabei sind das doch die Fragen die mich brennend interessieren. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen Versuch starten diese Pandiums einmal genauer zu befragen. Mal sehen ob ich sie finden kann.

Für alle Anderen...ich hoffe ihr habt die aktuelle Ausgabe schon gelesen...in Silbermond gibt es eine Heerschau und ich werde einen Reporter dort hin entsenden. Auch wenn das vermutlich viel Gold kosten wird, da sie ja jetzt alle um ihr Leben fürchten müssen. Unser Beruf ist wirklich sehr risikoreich.

Bis dahin

Eure Zeitungsmaid


----------



## Ugla (30. September 2012)

Hallo,

was für ein langer Tag schon wieder. Gleich geht schon wieder die Sonne auf, Zeit ins Bett zu gehen. 
Aber vorher will ich noch mal von den Problemen erzählen die mich zur Zeit so viel Arbeiten lassen.
Wir von "Ein Herz für Gnome" suchen gerade einen Platz für eine Aussenstelle. Aber darum geht es gar nicht.
Na bei der Suche traf ich einen Elfen Magicus der früher in Theramore gewohnt hat und nun in Darlaran lebt.
Seine Geschichte war sehr erschütternd und seine Rettung in die schwebende Stadt würde schon eine ganze Zeitung füllen.
Nur müsste die Maid den erst mal kennen lernen und dann ein Interview machen. Und mal so unter uns, der sah soo gut aus, so elfisch,
der hätte es auf alle Fälle verdient auch ein Foto zu bekommen.
Ja und genau da liegt das Problem. Wir könnten ja 2 Fotos pro Ausgabe machen. Das wäre sicher möglich nur ... 
Wer soll die machen und wer die Interviews dazu. Auch so eine erschütternde Geschichte wie der Untergang von Theramor,
über die wir schon einmal berichteten, aus dem Mund eines der Bewohner noch einmal zu erleben wäre eine Titelstory wert.
Aber am Montag findet auch die große Heerschau in Silbermond statt. Dort sollte auch ein Reporter drüber berichten. 
Und ich bin schon auf der Suche nach neuen Geschichten ständig im Biergarten festgenagelt. 
Wir sollten mehr Personal einstellen. Ich sollte der Maid mal sagen das die Zeitung sich mal eine Anzeige leisten sollte.
Ich würde die ja für die Zeitung gern entwickeln und der Zeitungswerbung günstig einen Werbeplatz in der Zeitung vermitteln. 
Ich habe da gute Kontakte die Chefredakteurin ist meine Nichte. Gegen eine geringe Gebühr versteht sich...
Aber ob die Zeitung das trägt? Bei nur 10 Silberlingen und wo viele sie einfach so lesen ohne dafür zu bezahlen.
Wir sollten auch auf anderen Welten Leute haben die die kassieren. Aber selbst dafür ist keine Zeit um mal mit der Maid darüber zu sprechen.
Worüber sie wohl berichten wird am Montag. Bei so vielen guten Schlagzeilen ...

Na - ich sag mal gute Nacht. Wer weiss was morgen wieder so los sein wird in 

"Ein Herz für Gnome"
Mehr als nur ein Biergarten

Sambi


----------



## Iluness (1. Oktober 2012)

*reibt sich verschlafen die Augen und quält sich aus dem Bett*

Guten Morgen an Alle,

ich habe bis spät in die Nacht an den neuen Artikeln geschrieben und werde die Zeitung pünktlich heute Abend drucken können.

*springt in einn Zuber voll Eiswasser und schüttelt sich*

Nicht dass ich mich beschweren wollen würde. An spannenden Themen mangelt es nicht und auch nicht an interessanten Interviewpartnern und aufregenden Geschichten. Aber so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr wo mir mein kleines Köpfchen steht. Ich stehe auf, mache Fotos, führe Interviews, schreibe Artikel und verkaufe die Zeitung dann auch noch. Ihr fragt euch wie ich das hin bekomme? Um ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich es nicht. KIch weiß nur, dass meine Kassen leer gespült sind, Tee einfach nicht munter macht und meine Informanten Geld brauchen. Ich glaube ich habe mich da wirklich in Schwierigkeiten gebracht. *seufzt und steigt aus dem Zuber*

Ich kann Tante Sambi ja nicht ständig um Hilfe bitten das bedeutet, dass ich ganz dringend Reporter aus der ganzen Welt brauche die Spaß daran haben die Welt mit eigenen augen zu erkunden und Anderen davon zu erzählen. Ich brauche Vertriebler die sich auf eine Gewinnbeteiligung einlassen und die Zeitung an den Mann, die Frau, den Elf, den Troll, den Orc, den Gnom, den Zwergen, den Worg usw. bringen. Und ich brauche etwas ganz dringend....Zeit...das alles zu stemmen und zu packen..

Also Freiwillige vor, schreibt mir oder meldet euch. Ich habe für Jeden irgendwo eine Aufgabe und die Zeit für Freiwillige Reporter nehme ich mir immer gern...

*zieht sich an, setzt ein gekonntes Lächeln auf und tritt vor die Tür des Barbierhauses mit einem Stapel Zeitungen unter dem Arm*

*DER BOTE - DIE AKTUELLE AUSGABE FÜR NUR 10 SILBERLINGE*


----------



## Iluness (2. Oktober 2012)

Ja guten Morgen auch, seid ihr auch endlich wach? 

Ich habe heute Nacht kaum geschlafen, mitten in der Nacht klopfte ein Bote bei mir zu Hause an...der Barbier Jelinek war sehr böse deswegen, weil ich doch in seinem Dachgeschoss wohne und er fürchtet dass das jetzt öfter passiert. Ich werde mir wohl eine andere Bleibe suchen müssen.

Naja, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich wollte euch ja erzählen warum der Bote mitten in der Nacht geklopft hat. Es gibt Vandalen auf Seiten der Horde...da wurden doch tatsächlich Steine durch das Fenster geworfen. Warum die Leute dort für ihre Leserbriefe nicht den Briefkasten nehmen ist mir ein Rätsel...aber vermutlich war der Leser oder die Leserin sehr aufgebracht wegen der aktuellen Ausgabe. Ich werde den Brief in der nächsten Ausgabe abdrucken und dann werdet ihr schon sehen was drin steht. Das ist blutelfisch, deshalb müssen es die Übersetzer des Übersetzungsbüros erst lesbar für mich machen. Also entschuldigt, wenn ich euch davon noch ncihts erzählen kann. *seufzt*

Aber ich muss den Schreiber finden...die Scheibe muss uns ja ersetzt werden. Kaum einer bezahlt die Zeitung und ich muss ja auch irgendwie über die Runden kommen. *scharrt mit den Füßen auf dem Boden* Ich bin jetzt auf stumme Verkäufer umgestiegen..so nennt man diese Automaten wo man 10 Silberlinge reinsteckt und dann eine Zeitung rauskommt. Ich gebe es ja zu mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Leute von sich aus kommen würden und mir die Silberlinge geben würden, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich konnte diese Woche nicht einmal die Reporter bezahlen...und meinen Wachschutz naja er ist günstig...

Naja für euch verrate ich noch einmal wo ihr die aktuelle Ausgabe findet...sie ist gestern Abend erst gedruckt worden DER BOTE

Ich würde ja noch gern weiter mit euch reden aber ich muss einen Glaser finden wegen des Fensters und hoffen, dass es nichts kostet
*tapselt hastig weiter*


----------



## Ugla (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo und so ...

findet ihr nicht auch das die Maid in letzer Zeit ein wenig überarbeitet aussieht. Na kein Wunder, erst wird sie den Murlocs zum Frass vorgeworfen, dann diese Klage gegen -Der BOTE-, sie wird von einer Entführung unterrichtet und versucht Gnom Fu zu lernen. Dann diese neuen Wesen, Halbären oder wie die heissen und ein Elf den es aus Theramore vertrieben hat. Das ist ja fast zu viel für die arme Maid. Dann muss sie sich auch noch mit der Kollegin von der Hordenseite koordinieren und die Artikel für uns übersetzen. Das Bild des Tauren in ein neues Format, genau quer, einfügen und den Verlust eines Reporters auf Hordenseite verkraften. Ach und mit den Rechtsfragen muss sie sich auch noch rum schlagen. Und was man da so aus Silbermond hört und liest. Kein Wunder das sie sich gestern mal auf dem Braufest der Zwerge umgesehen hat. Aber als ich sie sah wie sie da schnaubend den Weg entlang stapfte, sah sie grausam aus. Ich dachte nur, sie sollte mal ein entspannendes Bad nehmen und sich nicht überarbeiten. Schrecklich sah sie aus. Ob sie da noch neue Themen mit einfügen kann? Na, ich weiss nicht. Ich wollte sie eigentlich dazu überreden auch noch über das Bierfest der Zwerge zu berichten. Na nun war sie selber schon da bevor ich sie warnen konnte. Aber ich werde auch nicht verraten was da so genau ... vorgefallen ... ist. Das soll Sie mal lieber selber ... ach vergessen wir es einfach.
Wisst ihr, wenn ich nicht durch meine Suche nach einer Aussenstelle für den Biergarten und natürlich dessen weiteren Betrieb zeitlich voll und ganz an eben diesen gebunden wäre, wäre es ja eine reizvolle Arbeit. Was die Maid so macht ist eigentlich einer Wirtin nicht unähnlich. Man lernt ständig nette Leute kennen, erlebt spannende Geschichten und fürs Erzählen bekommt man noch Gold. Ich sollte mich mal umhören ob sich da nicht wer finden wird und wenn ich an die Worgen denke, dann kann so etwas auch mal sehr ... aufregend ... werden. Tja, da wäre dann nur noch die Bezahlung, wo -Der BOTE- ja grad in einem Rechtsstreit liegt, über die ich mal mit der Maid sprechen sollte. Ein gutes Modell wäre eine Umsatzbeteidigung. Dann hätte sie auch Unterstüzung beim Vertrieb. Und jeder Reporter könnte durch gute Werbung die Höhe des Verkaufs selber beeinflussen und somit seinen Lohn frei Wählen. Der wäre so zu sagen ein "Freier Reporter". Neue Reporter hätten sogar den Vorteil das wir an Informationen kommen würden die die Maid allein gar nicht zusammen tragen könnte. Allein weil ihr die Kontakte fehlen. Neue Reporter, neue Kontakte, neue Inserenten, neue Geschichten und neue zahlende Kunden würden sie sicher entlasten.
Na, sie wird sich sicher noch einmal über diesen Trottel beschweren kommen. Spätestens wenn ich sie aufs Bierfest der Zwerge anspreche... _*lacht schallend los_
Gut nun muss ich noch für Morgen einen Flug besorgen - wir haben noch einen Termin mit nem Elfen ...
Und dann noch mal Lori das Gold für das ganze Bier geben das er auf dem Braufest getrunken hat. Krieger sind ja so einfach. 
Sie machen einfach was man ihnen sagt ...
"Lori" - wo steckt der nur wieder ...


----------



## Ugla (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 

und besorgt euch noch schnell die aktuelle Ausgabe von -Der BOTE- denn heute Abend erscheint er neu. Es wäre also die letzte Möglichkeit die neue und noch aktuelle Ausgabe noch schnell zu lesen bevor sie heute Abend veraltet ist. 

Wie immer geben wir aber schon einmal eine kleine Vorschau was euch so erwartet. Wir sind stolz einen Augenzeugenbericht über die Rettung Theramores exclusiv erhalten zu haben. Des weiteren ehren wir im Outfit der Woche eine Menschenfrau die sehr selbstlos aportiert, berichten über eine erneute Klage eines Richters aus Silbermond gegen -Der BOTE-und veröffentlichen die ersten Leserbriefe, natürlich ungekürzt und unkommentiert. Weitere Themen sind noch in Arbeit und werden noch brand aktuell eingefügt werden. Auch der Bereich Kleinanzeigen, mit Gesuchen, Glückwünschen und Festveröffentlichungen nimmt einen immer größeren Bereich ein. 

Solltet ihr auch Kleinanzeigen haben, einen Leserbrief schreiben wollen oder eure Hochzeit oder Beerdigung ankündigen wollen so findet ihr die Adressen dafür in -Der BOTE-. Wir suchen auch weiterhin noch freie Reporter um eine noch umfassendere Berichterstattung gewährleisten zu können. Ein Bewerbungschreiben mit Terminangabe kann auch an die Redaktion gesendet werden. 

So nun schnell 10 Silberling in den stummen Verkäufer gesteckt und schnell noch die letzen Restexemplare gekauft bevor sie weg sind ...


----------



## Iluness (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin ja jetzt kurz davor ins Bett zu gehen und wollte nur noch schnell den stummen Verkäufer füllen.  Die neue Ausgabe soll ja für jeden zugänglich sein.

*wechselt noch das Schild auf dem die Schlagzeilen stehen*
Mutig aus Theramore gerückzugt
Feuer zerstört Terasse der Magister teilweise
und die aportierende Menschenfrau

Also lesen lohnt sich.

DER BOTE - www.todeswache-bote.de

Bis dahin 

eure Maid


----------



## Ugla (12. Oktober 2012)

Was waren das für aufregende Tag ...
Eine stotternde Elfe hat der Kleinen mal Elune erklärt. Also entweder konnte die nicht erklären oder die Maid nicht zuhören.
Wo bei die Kleine im Zuhören eigentlich sehr geschult ist. Gut ihre Manieren sind noch etwas ...jugendlich.
Aber daran arbeiten wir ja noch. Da hat sie ja eine wirklich sehr gute Lerherin. Genau mich ...
 Aber zuhören kann sie wirklich gut.

Ähm ich hatte doch schon "Hallo" gesagt oder? 
Hat bestimmt nur jeder überhört.

Stellt euch vor die Maid ist tatsächlich davon überzeugt das Elune die Frau im Mond ist, sie Tee anbaut und ihn an arme bedürftige Elfen verschenkt. Na, wer ihr das auch immer erzählt hat auf der Teezeremonie in Darnassus, die soll sich nicht wundern wenn sie im Kulturteil mit Namen genannt wird. Nicht das da hinter her wieder Klagen kommen und man der Zeitung wieder diesen Frau im Mond Mist in die Schuhe schiebt. Tja, klagen ist wohl im Moment im Trend. Gestern trafen wir eine nette Dame die heiraten wollte. Wir wurden sogar zur Hochzeit eingeladen und sie haben ne Anzeige gebucht. Wie hiessen die noch gleich ...

Ach egal, ihr könnt es ja in der Anzeige selber lesen. Wie kam ich darauf - genau - verklagt. Da hat uns diese liebreizende Dame doch erzählt das man sie für die Taten ihrer armen und verstorbenen Mutter verklagt und wohl möglich aufhängen will. Und das noch vor der Hochzeitsnacht. Dabei kann die Arme doch nichts dafür was ihre Mutter ihr angetan hat. Stellt euch mal vor eure Mutter würde euch magisch zwingen klauen zu gehen oder betrügen. Ihr wolltet es gar nicht nur könnt ihr euch nicht wehren weil eine Magie euch dazu zwingt. Die dafür sorgt das ihr unendliche Qualen bis zu Tod erleidet wenn ihr euch wehrt. Wie schrecklich muss die Kindheit sein welch Auswirkungen hat das auf ein so zartes kleines unschuldiges Lebewesen. Nein ich meine nicht die Maid die ich da aus dem Kloster rettete sondern die Elfendamenbraut. Und nun soll sogar ihre Sippe in Sippenhaft genommen werden. Dabei hat die Mutter sogar den Vater fast umgebracht und ist aber mitlerweile verstorben. Nein nicht die von der Kleinen, wo bei gestorben sind die ja auch aber ich meinte die Elfenbraut.

Welch Schicksal, schlechte Kindheit, eine tyranische dominante Mutter die die Entwicklung eines Kindes magisch manipuliert, ein zerrüttetes Elternhaus in dem häusliche Gewalt zum Alltag gehört und während der eigenen Hochzeit noch kurz angeklagt und vor der Hochzeitsnacht aufgeknüpft. Bei solchen Schicksalsgschichten kann einem ja grausen.

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie froh ich bin das die Kleine nun eine anständige Erziehung erhält, sieht man mal von der Erklärelfin ab und dieser Draenei die eine Flucht noch versucht als heroisch zu verkaufen. Und diesen ganze anderen die die arme Maid nur verwirren und ...

Nicht auszudenken wenn die Maid das gleiche Schicksal ereilen wüde wie die Elfenfrau.
Na zum Glück hat sie ja eine Tante die das alles wieder grade rückt. Das hatte die Braut nicht und nun wo sie wen gefunden hat der ihr den richtigen Weg zeigt wird sie aufgehängt oder lebenslang weggesperrt oder noch schlimmer - muss ihn tatsächlich heiraten. 

Tja, ich muss jetzt erst mal die Maid suchen. Es ist Zeit was zu lernen und das solltet ihr auch tun. Am besten mit Lesen, das bildet und man weiss über die Dinge bescheid die so passiert sind die letze Woche ...

Sambi _*legt das schon etwas zerlesene Gratisexemplar hin_

Ach und das kostet 10 Silberlinge das durchlesen. Und zerknickt die Zeitung nicht so die wollen auch noch andere ausleihen. Es langt das die Buchstaben schon ganz abgenutzt und leicht verblasst sind vom ewigen lesen ...


----------



## Ugla (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr,

ihr glaubt nicht was diese Woche wieder so los war. Es gab eine Konklavensitzung von so verschiedenen Konklaven, eine Hochzeit, ein armes Waisenmädchen das geköpft werden soll weil ihre Mutter es zu sehr mit der Kultur hatte, die große Ratssitzung in Eisenschmiede und eine elfische Teezeremonie bei der die Maid etwas über Elune erfahren hat. Ich hoffe nur das sie es nicht so in den Kulturteil schreibt. Also die Elfe die ihr da einen solchen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat sollte man übers Knie legen und ihr kräftig ... na ihr wisst schon. Ich versuchte das noch wieder gerade zu biegen. Aber die Kleine meinte nur, Tante Sambi du magst ja viel wissen aber was die Elfen angeht wissen die sicher besser über ihre Kultur bescheid als du. Sie war nicht davon zu überzeugen das die Elfe sie wohl getubbt hat. Wer hat ihr diesen Floh nur ins Ohr gesetzt das sie einer Elfe mehr traut als mir, Sambi, ihrer Tante ...

Nun über die anderen Elfen die blutenden aus Silbermond werden wir erst einmal nicht mehr berichten. Sie verklagen und fordern Unterlagen an die sie wenn sie sich bemühen würden jeder Zeit in Ratsched einsehen können. Ich nehme an das sie nur wollen das man in Silbermond auftaucht wo sie ja uneingeschränkte Herrscher sind. Aber was den Reportern da geschehen kann hat ja einer unserer Hordenreporter in einem Leservbrief mal berichtet. Nur sind sich die Richter wohl zu fein ihren Hintern nach Ratsched zu bewegen, gelten dort doch die Goblinischen Handelsgesetze. 

An statt sich mal über ihre "richterlichen Anordnungen" untereinander zu verständigen reiten sie sich gegenseitig nur noch tiefer rein. Sie klagen bevor sie wissen was der andere denn so verfügt hat. Einer leugnet das es 12 % Steuern kostet dort als fliegender Händler zu verkaufen und der andere stellt ne Lizenz aus die genau das besagt. Der andere sagt- schicke die Unterlagen mit Konstruktionszeichnung zu mir, wir Richter beraten darüber. Ein anderer sagt, für solch minderwertigen Dinge sind wir Richter nicht da. Da für gibt es ja eine Abteilung und warum denn die Konstruktionszeichnungen überhaupt aus der Hand gegeben werden und "einem Richter vertraulich zugesand wurde". Das fragen sich meine Geschäftspartner auf Hordenseite auch zu mal sie dann Wochen später öffentlich im Allianzhandelschannel angeboten werden. Nur wenn -Der BOTE- auch dies veröffentlicht verklagt man die Zeitung , wegen "Verleumdung" und "Rufmord" ...

Ich habe der Maid darauf hin geraten nichts mehr aus Silbermond zu veröffentlichen. Sollen sie erst mal ihr Probelme untereinander klären nicht das wir noch feststellen müssen das, um den eignenen Kopf zu retten, man seine Kollegen ins offene Messer laufen lässt. Und erst mal eine Klage gegen -Der BOTE- einreicht bevor man mit seinen Kollegen spricht. Ich hoffe nur das die Verfehlungen der Richter genau so konsequent angeklagt werden wie wir nach jedem Bericht darüber.

Ja, das erinnert mich an dieses arme kulturisten Mädchen die man aufhängen will ...
Aber darüber wird -Der BOTE- sicher noch ausführlich berichten, haben sie doch ihre Annonce "Suchen Anwalt" gerade bei der Zeitung geschaltet.

Was ihr wisst nicht wo rum es da geht oder was ein Anwalt wohl dabei verdient. Na dann schnell die neueste Ausgabe von - Der BOTE- für lächerlich 10 Silberlinge aus dem stummen Verkäufer gezogen. Noch gibt es die aktuelle Ausgabe und ab heute Nacht dann 
die brand neueste Ausgabe von -Der BOTE-


----------



## Iluness (15. Oktober 2012)

*streckt sich und blickt aus dem Fenster* 

Huch, ist es schon so spät? Da habe ich doch glatt den Tag verschlafen und es gibt doch noch so viel zu tun. 

*spingt hastig aus dem Bett, tapst zum Zuber und spritzt sich kaltes Wasser ins Gesicht*

Ach herrje wenn ich mich nciht beeile, dann kann ich die neue Ausgabe nicht fertig bekommen. Ihr müsst wissen, dass ich auf einer Hochzeit war und die Menschen dort sehr wild gefeiert haben, vermutlich war das zu viel für mich und ich habe deshalb soviel geschlafen. Naja über die Hochzeit werde ich berichtet....Das war ein hübsches Paar sage ich euch...aber warum der Bräutigam auf dem Hochzeitsfoto einen matschigen Kürbis in der Hand hält und die Braut zerfledderte Blumen, müsst ihr sie schon sebst fragen...ich glaube das ist ein komischer hochzeitsbrauch oder so

*schlüpft schnell in ihre Sachen und hastet zur Druckerei*

Naja ich muss los...ich habe Druckabgabe und noch keinen einzigen Artikel geschrieben


----------



## Ugla (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja die neue Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - ist jetzt druckfrisch am Kiosk und in den stummen Verkäufern für nur 10 Silberlinge zu erwerben. 

Die Themen der brandneuen Ausgabe sind 

Hochzeit in Gildeas - ein Fotobericht 
Das wichtigste vom Rat - ein Fotobericht 
Anwalt gesucht - ein Bericht und eine großformatige Annonce 
Ruhestörung in Ratched - mit brandneuem Restaurant Tipp 
und im Kulturteil ganz neu ... ähm das liest besser eh keiner 

Also schnell 10 Silberlinge raus gekramt und schon erfahrt ihr vor allen anderen was in der World of Warcraft so alles passiert in 

- Der BOTE -

*http://www.todeswache-bote.de*


----------



## Ugla (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 

wisst ihr was mir gestern passiert ist ist mir schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr passiert. Aber fangen wir mal vorne an. Wie ihr ja wisst waren wir auf der Darnassus Teepartie bei diesem nette Teewirtenelfen. Da dachte ich noch das alle Elfen so nett sind. Aber ich wurde schon skeptisch als ich hörte wie man dort die arme kleine Maid getubbt hat. Ihr wisst schon, der Kulturteil in der Zeitung und wie man ihr da Elune erklärt hat. Nun da ich die Elfen ja sehr mag und bei ihnen bereits weit vor der Katasprohe und sogar vor der Entdeckung Nordends einen ehrfürchtigen Ruf besitze dachte ich, ich erkläre es der Kleinen mal. Schliesslich bin ich als Tante ihre nächste Verwandte und habe da eine gewisse Verantwortung was die Bildung und Erziehung angeht. 

Aber ihr kennt es sicher, Kinder kurz vorm erwachsen werden haben ihren eigenen Kopf. Tante, sagte sie, du magst ja viel wissen aber eine Elfe weiss wohl besser über Elune bescheid als Du. Und das wo ich ihr grad den Tempel zeigte. Da sagte die Göre doch, siehst das ist Elune die hält den Mond und das Wasser das da runter fliesst giesst die Teepflanzen. Das es Binsen waren wollte sie nicht sehen. 

Gut dachte ich da muss jemand vom Fach ran und das wieder gerade biegen. Also bemühte ich mich um einen Termin mit der oberen Priesterin der Wächter von Elune. Eine sehr nette Frau dachte ich, die sich mir sogar vorstellte, was man von ihren Untergebenen nicht behaupten kann. Sie hiess Amanda oder Amalia oder so, ich durfte aber Schwerster zu ihr sagen. 

Aber bleiben wir bei dem geschehenen. Also suchte ich gestern den Teewirt und da er nicht da war, stellte ich mich einer der dort wartenden Elfen mit Namen vor. Das ist höflich und gehört sich so, sage ich der Kleinen immer und wer mich kennt weiss das ich es immer mache. Was die Wach-Elfen wohl alle noch nicht gelernt haben oder so eingebildet sind das sie meinen es nicht nötig zu haben. Sehr unhöflich finde ich das! Zu mal ich noch höflich nach den Namen fragte als ich an Ende ging. Aber bei dem Betragen das dieses Wachpersonal an den Tag legt ist es wohl auch besser man sagt nicht wie man heisst. Würde ich, wenn ich so unhöflich wäre, ja auch nicht machen ... 

Na jedenfalls wollte diese Wachtante sich im Tempel erkundigen ob man wüsste wo der Teeelfenwirt denn sei. Als diese dann wieder kam fing sie auch noch an an statt mit mir Sambi zu reden sich mit einem Frosch oder war es eine Kröte zu unterhalten. Als ich nicht auf die Krötenkonversation reagierte war sie sogar erbost und pflaumte mich an ich solle endlich mitkommen. An statt sich endlich mal höflich vorzustellen. Sie sagte die Priesterin wolle mich im Tempel empfangen. Also nahm ich diese Einladung gern an und ging zu ihr in den Tempel. Dachte ich doch noch, gut dann kommt diese Angelegenheit in fachkundige Hände. Ja da dachte ich es noch ... 

Die Obere Priesterin der Wachen war noch am meditieren am See vor der Statue als ich ankam und so setzte ich mich erst mal ein wenig abseits. Ich wollte ja nicht unhöflich bei der Meditation stören. 

Nach einer ganzen Weile war die Oberpriesterin dann mit der Meditaion fertig und ich stellte mich ihr vor. Ganz wie ich es kenne sagte sie mir ihren Namen, aber ihr wisst ja ich und Namen. Aber sie war so nett und sagte ich dürfte sie "Schwester" nennen. Auch da dachte ich noch, gut das wenigstens die Oberen so was wie eine gute Erzeihung genossen hatten. Ja da dachte ich es noch ... 

Also trug ich ihr meine Beschwerde über diese dummdreiste Wachelfin vor die meiner Nichte diesen "Elune-Quatsch" mit der Frau im Mond und dem Teeanbau für verarmte Elfen erzählt hat. Und damit meine Autorität untergraben hat! Was sie aber nicht interessierte. Sie sagte, und das als obere Priesterin von den "Wachen von Elune", das wäre ihr egal welchen Blödsinn da eine ihrer Damen erzählen würde. Und auch das meine Nichte nichts gescheites lernen würde wäre nicht ihr Problem. Das würde ich aj noch verstehen, aber es ging hier schliesslich nicht um mich sondern ihre eigene Göttin die sie "bewachen". 

Sie bat mich mein Problem noch einmal, nein es waren drei mal, zu erläutern obwohl sie es ja schon verstanden hatte. Zu mindest dachte ich das aber über ihre Auffassungsgabe möchte ich hier nichts falsches sagen. Aber mitten in der kurzen Erklärung ging sie dann und leiss mich mittem im Satz stehen! 

Bis dahin hielt ich sie ja noch für "höflich" diese "Schwester" aber dann wusste ich warum es ihre Untergebenen nicht mal für nötig halten sich vorzustellen!!! Als ich dann ging fragte ich die andere Wachdame noch einmal nach ihrem Namen. Aber auch diese folgte dem Beispiel ihrer Chefin und liess mich ohne sich vor zu stellen einfach stehen. 

Tja, so ist das mit den Elfen in Darnassus die sich "Wachen von Elune" nennen und als Priesterin eben dieser es nicht mal für nötig halten eine von ihren Leuten falsche Darstellung ihrer ach so geliebten Göttin wieder gerade zu biegen. Denen die Erziehung einer kleinen Priesterin in bezug auf ihre geliebte Gottheit Elune wohl egal ist. Ich hatte dabei sogar das Gefühl das es sich nicht nur die Erziehung sondern auch ihre angeblich ach so wichtige Göttin ihnen wohl nicht so wichtig ist wie ihre eigene Borniertheit. 

Nur gut das ich das arme Mädchen aus dem Kloster rettete und ihren Wissensdrang und Forschergeist sich nun nicht mehr auf eine Gottheit beschränkt sondern sich allen Göttern zuwendet. Ich denke ich werde mal den netten Herrn Elfen von dem Magierzirkel bitten der Kleinen noch mal die Gottheit Elune zu erklären wenn deren eigene Wachen dazu nicht in der Lage oder Willens sind. Irgend wer muss ihr klar machen das diese sie nur getubbt haben als sie ihr die Teebauerngeschichte erzählten ... 

Na wir haben ja bald einen Termin beim Magicus Maximus da wird sich sicher eine Gelegenheit ergeben ... 

Nicht auszudenken das sie diesen Blödsinn auch noch im Kulturteil veröffentlicht hat. Da wird sie wohl nicht drum herum kommen und da noch mal einen Artikel mit der Richtigstellung drucken müssen. Was sollen Elune gläubige Elfen und Druiden denn denken. Die lachen uns ja aus wenn in der Zeitung so ein Quatsch steht! Von daher wäre es nett wenn sich mal ein Elune gläubiger Priester finden würde der mir da hilft der Kleinen diesen Mist wieder aus dem Kopf zu bekommen. Wenn sich die eigenen Wächter von Elune dazu nicht in der Lage sehen oder es wohl möglich gar nicht können. Ein elfischer Erklärer wäre sogar noch besser. 

Ach was, ich werde das in der nächsten Ausgabe mal als Suche Lehrer Annonce aufgeben. Egal wie viel Gold mich das wieder kostet. Für die Ausbildung meiner Nichte ist es mir das wert!

Sambi_*die immer noch das ungebührliche Benehmen der Elfen Wachen von Elune nicht fassen kann _


----------



## Ugla (21. Oktober 2012)

Hmmm
da konnte ich heute mal einen Blick in die Redaktion werfen und in einem unbeobachteten Moment ... ähm also ... da durfte ich dann mal kurz die Artikel für die nächste Woche überfliegen.

Ich sage euch, nichts als Werbung. Gut getarnt in einen exotischen Restaurantbericht, einer Selbstbeweihräucherung, einer Kleinanzeige von Querstehern ähm die so quer vor der Tür stehen und wohl auch nichts anderes können und einer schockierten Richterin.

Das einzige was da Substanz hat ist die ergreifende Suchanzeige einer sehr besorgten Tante die sich um das Seelenheil ihrer Anvertauten sorgen macht und dort dringend Hilfe eines fähigen Lehrers sucht. Diese Geschichte hat selbst mich fast zu Tränen gerührt.

Na mal sehen was da noch so alles drinne steht in der nächsten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - die wieder frisch am Montag Abend erscheint. So lange solltet ihr noch die aktuelle Ausgabe lesen. Nicht das ihr die Vorgeschichten zu den Themen nicht kennt und am Ende so dumm dasteht wie die arme kleine Nichte die von den Elfen getubbt wurde ...


----------



## Iluness (23. Oktober 2012)

*trappelt eilig auf und ab*

Oh hallo,

wisst ihr...irgendwie ärgert es mich, dass ich in dieser Ausgabe soviel Werbung drucken musste vorallem diese Anzeige nach einer Lehrerin für mich. Nicht dass, die Bezahlung für diese anzeige nicht gut gewesen wäre, aber was denkt sich meine Tante da? Ich weiß ganz genau wer Elune ist...und diese Elfe hat mich ganz sicher nicht angeschwindelt und der Teemann auch nicht. elune wohnt im Mond, baut Tee an und verschenkt ihn an die Armen. Egal was meine Tante da sagt... *stampft trotzig mit dem Fuß auf*

Naja, es gibt da noch diese Konklave aber da warte ich bereits seit über 3 Wochen auf diese Akkredidingens...die brauche ich um dort hin eingeladen zu werden und darüber zu berichten. Da geht es wohl um hochpolitische Dinge und warum diese Kultigen den Anwalt suchen, und warum der Maximus mir noch immer keinen Terminvorschlag unterbreitet hat...

Das Essen in der Pagode der tausend Köstlichkeiten ist übrigens wirklich sehr lecker. Unsere Mitarbeiter der Horde haben es selbst getestet und die beiden Pandams sind wirklich sehr sehr nett. Ansonsten haben sie irgendwas von immer grinsenden gefaselt was ich nicht verstanden habe. Goblins sprechen ja auch wirklich undeutlich. Wenn ich das irgendwann verstanden habe, gebe ich euch bescheid was sie mit diesen ständigen lachenden Leuten machen wollen.

Ich muss jetzt los..irgendwie fehlt mir noch die Titelstory für die nächste Ausgabe und der Werbeteil ist schonwieder voll...

*winkt kurz und tippelt dann davon*


----------



## Ugla (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

und auch wenn sich einige Geschäftstermine auf Seiten der Horde etwas ... verzögern, das uns bei der Horde auch nicht wundert, wird es wieder "heisse Storrys" in der nächsten Ausgabe von *- Der BOTE -* geben. Da die immer Grinser leider nicht zu dem Termin erschienen sind haben wir einige andere Nachforschungen angestellt und sind dem Geheimniss der immer grinsenden Trolle auf der Spur. Auch über andere "glücklich machende" Dinge werden wir berichten können. Mit Glück wird schon in der nächsten Ausgabe ein erster Vorbericht über das immer grinsende Geheimniss erscheinen können.
Aber das erfahrt ihr ja am Montag Abend in der kommenden Ausgabe von *- Der BOTE -* . 
So lange sind noch einige Restexemplare der aktuellen Ausgabe von *- Der BOTE -* an jedem Kiosk oder einem unserer stummen Diener für nur 10 Soilberlinge zu bekommen. Aber vergesst nicht diese auch hinein zu legen. Es sind stumme Diener nicht kostenlose Bediener ... 

Sambi_ *lacht und winkt_


----------



## Ugla (31. Oktober 2012)

Auch diese Woche wieder

Heisse Storys - Explosionen - bestandene Prüfung und jede Menge Freuden


----------



## Ugla (5. November 2012)

Skandal in Ratsched ...

Nicht nur die Allianz war geschockt von der letzen Goblinversteigerung!
Aber lest selbst und unterstützt die armen Pandaren. 
Eure Meinung ist gefragt und eine Unterschriftenaktion angedacht ...

Wo ihr euch äussern könnt und was genau dort vorgefallen ist ...

Heute Abend ab 22 Uhr wieder in
*
- Der BOTE -*

für nur 10 Silberlinge an jedem Kiosk oder einem der stummen Verkäufer


----------



## Ugla (9. November 2012)

'Tja,

die Pandarengeschichte spaltet die Leserschaft. Wir suchen Zeugen die bereit sind sich namentlich zu äussern. 
Die Maid hat Nachhilfe in Glaubensfragen bekommen und ist nun "Spezialistin für Elune Fragen" _*hust_
Die Pagode der 1000 Köstlichkeiten muss bald wegen Überfüllung Tischreservierungen entgegen nehmen.
Das Café Krimskrams kommt kaum mehr mit der heissen Schokolade nach und die Trolle in Beutebucht hätten
mal besser auch Werbung in -Der BOTE - geschaltet, dann wäre ihre Kneipe nicht schon um 22 Uhr leer gewesen.
Die Zeitung wurde für ihren schlechten Ruf gelobt und damit es so bleibt, werden unsere Redakteure am Montag
noch einmal zu einer "Schulung und Zielorientierung" zusammen kommen. Das bedeutet nicht, das -Der BOTE- sein 
Erscheinen einstellt, sondern lediglich das sich das Erscheinungsdatum um einen Tag nach hinten verschiebt.

Also habt ihr diese Woche einen Tag länger Zeit die neuesten Neuigkeiten in Ruhe zu lesen.
Ach und, natürlich haben wir auch Bilder drinnen, für alle die die mit dem Lesen noch Probleme haben.


----------



## Ugla (14. November 2012)

- Der BOTE -


----------



## Ugla (14. November 2012)

Hallo erst mal,

und auch wenn es diese Woche sich auf Grund der Redaktionssitzung um einen Tag verschoben hat, sie ist wieder da die aktuelle Ausgabe von 
- Der BOTE -. Wir dürfen darin froh verkünden das der Versuch unsere Zeitung durch negative Leserbriefe in Misskredit zu bringen durch eine aufrichtige und treue Leserin widerlegt wurde. Wir berichten über die Resultate der Redaktionssitzung und haben einen Vorbericht auf die bevorstehenden Pilgerfreuden. Des weiteren veröffentlichen wir eine offizielle Suche einger Pandaren und haben natürlich wieder viele weitere nützliche Tipps für Verbraucher.
Ihr seht auch diese Woche sind wir von - Der BOTE - wieder brandaktuell, informativ und natürlich für nur 10 Silberlinge an jedem Kiosk oder einen der stummen Diener zu beziehen. Für interessierte haben wir unser Angebot jetzt auf ein 10er Abo erweitert.

Viel Spass beim lesen wünscht
die Redaktion von

- Der BOTE -


----------



## Iluness (19. November 2012)

*wuselt hin und her und beginnt einige Artikel zu sortieren und neu zu setzen*

Oh hallo ihr Lieben,

heute Abend gibt es wieder eine neue Ausgabe unserer allseits beliebten Zeitung -Der Bote-. Ich habe gerade die Artikel von der Horde bekommen und versuche diese entsprechend zu setzen. Einer handelt von Trollen und ein anderer ist lediglich die Nennung eines Vorstellungstermines für die Redakteure.

Das Pack von der Horde treibt sich ständig herum, so dass ich kaum Artikel bekomme um daraus wirklich eine Menge an spanndender Artikel zu machen. Ich habe sie gleich geschimpft, deshalb bringen sie heute einen brandaktuellen Artikel über das Pilgerfest vor Orgrimmar welches bis zum Ende des Drucktermins statt findet. Ein wenig was, müssen diese faulen Goblins ja auch mal tun. Schließlich leuchten ihre Augen immer groß, wenn ich Ihnen den Lohn zukommen lasse.

Naja ich würde gern weiter plaudern aber ich habe zuviel zu tun und zu wenig Zeit.

*huscht wieder wild in der Redaktion hin un her und schreit plötzlich*

Loooooori wo bist du? *blickt sich suchend um*


----------



## Ugla (20. November 2012)

Ha diese Penner von Gobos,

nur weil sie es mal wieder nicht rechzeitig hin bekommen haben ihre Artikel fertig zu bekommen schieben sie eine defekte Druckerpresse vor. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen wie viel Gold sie von diesem Orksen bekommen haben damit sein Pigerfest noch mit Bild und "brandheissem" Artikel auf die Titelseite von - Der BOTE -kommt. Aber da werden sie keine Freude dran haben. Den Verdienstausfall, die Bonuszahlung an unsere werte Leserschaft so wie alles weiteren anfallenden Kosten werden wir ihnen in Rechnung stellen. Vom Imageverlust ganz zu schweigen. Durch ihre Artikel ist der sowieso schon groß genug. Erst zwei Klagen von den Richtern, dann dieser Leserbrief über ihren Bericht über die Sklavenauktion und bei den Trollen möchte ich auch nicht wissen was da noch kommt. Zum Glück klagen die Trolle nicht, sie esssen ihre Feinde bekanntlich einfach auf. 

Deshalb haben wir von der Redaktion von - Der BOTE - ja auch eine Werbeaktion für neue Reporter auf Hordenseite geschaltet. Nein wir suchen keine ... Trollspeisen oder Leute die gern mal über einen Kochtopf von innen berichten wollen. Aber etwas Unterstützung bei den sich immer mehr überschneidenden Terminen über Feste, Auktionen, Gaststätten und Restaurants, Hochzeiten und Beerdigungen sowie all den anderen "Events" die noch stattfinden wäre sehr hilfreich. Dann wären neue Kapazitäten frei für die tiefgreifenden Reportagen im Bereich Politik und Gesellschaft. Gern hätten wir zum Beispiel einen Bericht über das große Turnier in Sturmwind gebracht. Nur leider waren unsere Reproter da anderweitig beschäftigt obwohl sie extra wen "vor Ort" geschickt hatten. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja über diesen Wege wer, der uns noch einmal einen schönen Bericht zusendet.

Wir bekommen sonst ja bald den Ruf einer Werbeplattform wenn - Der BOTE - nur aus Restauranttipps und Werbung besteht. Auch für einige neue Rubriken wie Tipps für Garten und Haushalt, Kochrezepte, Handwerkertipps, Lebends-und Liebesberatung, Klatsch und Tratsch, so wie die Top 10 Hitcharts fehlen uns noch Reporter oder freie Mitarbeiter. Für den Modebereich sind wir froh eine korpulente ähm kompetente Fachfrau gefunden zu haben. Die nicht nur den Bereich Mode abdeckt sondern auch Schönheits und Diättipps gerade für unsere weiblichen Leser berreit hält. Hier wäre eine Unterstützung also nur noch im Hordenbereich nötig. Die Bewerbungsgespräche mit Ort und Termin werden heute bekannt gegeben oder können selbstverständlich auch an die Redaktion gesand werden.

Dank der schnellen und unbürokratischen Hilfe von - Der BOTE - ist der Friseur Jelinek in Sturmwind nun auch wieder einsatzfähig und ihr könnt dort wieder den bekannt guten Service in Anspruch nehmen. Ein gutes Aussehen ist zwar für die Tätigkeit eines Reporters nicht zwingend notwendig, erleichter aber manches Gespräch. Aber auch darüber könnt ihr ausführlich in der neuesten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - , die heute Abend frich gedruckt erscheint lesen, so die Gobos nicht wieder "nicht fertig" geworden sind oder ihre "Technologie" fehlerhaft arbeitet. - Der BOTE - wird dann wieder für nur 10 Silberlinge an jedem Kiosk und aus jedem stummen Verkäufer zu bekommen sein. 

Wir von der REDAKTION von - Der BOTE - möchten uns hier noch einmal bei unser treuen Leserschaft für das verspätete Erscheinen entschuldigen und bieten als kleine Entschädigung unser 10er Abo diese Woche mit 10 % Rabatt an. Zu beziehen ist dieses wie üblich bei der Zeitungsmaid (allianz) oder dem Botenmädchen (Horde) oder ihr wendet euch mit einer Mail direkt an die redaktion@todeswache-bote.de. Unter dieser Adresse erreicht ihr uns auch für den Spendenaufruf, Terminabsprachen für eure Events oder Informationen zu allen Themen rund um das RP auf den X-Realms. Alle Informationen werden selbstverständlich vertraulich behandelt.
Auch die Bewerbungen für einen Posten als Reporter oder freier Mitarbeiter und für das Outfit der Woche, sind dort hin zu schicken. 

Zum Abschluss noch eine Randnotiz aus der letzen Woche stattgefundenen Sitzung der Aufsichtsrates und der Redaktion. Wir möchten der Zeitungsmaid und Jordaxi recht herzlich zu ihren Beförderungen gratulieren. Jordaxi darf sich nun offiziell Journalistin nennen und die Zeitungsmaid ist unsere neue Chefreporterin und im Vorstand als Vorsitzende bestätigt worden. 

Wir von - Der BOTE - gratulieren dazu recht herzlich.


----------



## Ugla (23. November 2012)

Tja, die Konventionalstrafe hat unseren Geschäftspartnern offfenbar klar gemacht wo rauf es bei einer Zeitung ankommt....

Ähm .. sagte ich schon - Hallo - ?
ah ... Na dann ist ja gut, ich dachte schon ich hätte es vergessen.

wo waren wir? Ja genau, ankommt ...
Wie kam ich jetzt darauf, ja genau der Artikel der gerade ankam. Also der von unseren Geschäftspartnern auf der Hordenseite. Ihr wisst schon, diese unzuverlässigen Goblins die nur Klagen gegen die Zeitung einfahren. Genau die mit der "kaputen Druckerpresse" und der Konventionalstrafe wegen Terminüberziehung bei der Druckabgabe. Die haben gelernt und der Maid schon jetzt einen fertigen Artikel zur Überprüfung und Genehmigung zukommen lassen. Zufällig konnte ich einen Blick drauf werfen, es geht da um so ein Fest mit Dichtern, Geschichtenerzählern und Barden. Irgend welche Tauren die es am Fels mal Donnern lassen wollen oder so was. Aber als Chefin einer Cateringargentur, ja das ist der moderne Ausdruck für "Bewirtung auf Festen", den wir aus Marketing Gründen verwenden um unsere Innovoation nach Aussen zu tragen. Also als Solche, bin ich natürlich neugierig was solche Veranstaltungen angeht. Gerade der Entertainmentmarkt, also die Sänger und Dichter und Künstler, interessiert mich dabei. Sind wir von "Ein Herz für Gnome" doch gerade in Verhandlungen mit dem Kreis der Magier in Dalaran wegen eines ähnlichen Projektes.

Aber wenn ich an das Theaterstück zurück denke, das da gemeinsam aufgeführt wurde neulich und an den Orksensänger mit der herrlich tiefen Stimme, beneide ich die Tauren fast. Aber ich will nicht zu viel von unseren Plänen verraten. Zu oft schon hat man erlebt das Goblins sie einem stehlen. Im Ideenklau sind die groß die Gobos...
_*nickt und blickt ein wenig mitleiderregend drein_

Wo war ich ... groß. Genau, die Tauren ...
Wisst ihr eigentlich wie man die Beerdigungsfeier bei den Tauren nennt?
Wenn nicht dann könnt ihr das sicher auf dem Fest mal erfragen. _*lacht_

Wann und wo das ist fragt ihr und vor allem - wo ihr euch anmelden könnt - 
Nun das wird wohl erst Montag zu erfahren sein, in der neuesten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE -
Wenn allerdings die Gobos ganz aus versehen...
schon mal ein Probeexemplar...
wegen des Satzes und so zur Korrektur, schicken würden...
und es aus versehen und rein zufällig...

Ich sehe mal was ich machen kann ...

Sambi_*setzt ihren großen schwarzen Hut auf und verschwindet im Gewühl der Gasen von Sturmwind_

Ein wenig Später hängt an jedem stummen Verkäufer ein:


*EXTRABLATT - Der BOTE - EXTRABLATT*


Donnerfest in Donnerfels

Ja es ist wieder so weit. Die Hüter der Erde laden euch herzlich zu ihrem alljährlichen Gedichte und Geschichtenabend nach Donnerfels ein. Taditionell werden dort alte und neue Geschichten zu hören sein. Sie werden gesungen oder auch gereimt, einfach nur erzählt oder theatralisch vorgetragen werden. Ein jeder, ob Barde der damit sein Gold verdient oder auch du der dies noch nie gemacht hat ist willkommen. Nur Mut denn der Lohn ist für alle gleich - Donnernder Applaus.
Ja, ihr lest richtig, aus terminlichen Gründen muss das Fest dieses Jahr um einen Tag vorgezogen werden und findet dieses Mal nicht an einem Donnerstag, sondern am Mittwoch den 28.11. ab 19 Uhr, statt.
Näheres über das Fest und die Anmeldungen könnt ihr hier http://forscherliga-...pic.php?t=11672
oder an die <redaktion@todeswache-bote.de>senden. Wir leiten sie gern weiter.


----------



## Ugla (26. November 2012)

Ha, da bin ich aj mal gespannt was die Hordenkollegen heute auf die Beine stellen. Eine öffentliche Anhörung von den Bewerbern für die Stelle eines Reporters oder freien Mitarbeiters in Ratched. So eine Schnappsidee, zeigt sie doch nur das sie es selbst nicht auf die Reihe bringen Leute zu werben. Wir von der Allianz haben bereits eine Fachfrau für Mode und "Style", wie man wohl heute sagt, gefunden. Mit zwei weiteren freien Mitarbeitern sind wir so gut wie einig auch ohne "öffentliche Ausschreibung" und einem "Casterwettbewerb". Im übrigen würde ich mein Personal auch nicht auf diese Klassen beschränken. Auch ein Meele kann ein guter Reporter sein!
Aber wer weiss wie es auf Seiten der Horde aussieht - also mit den Meeles und den Tanks. Da ist es vielleicht besser man beschränkt sich auf die Caster. Setzt es doch meist vorraus das die so was wie "Intelligenz" haben. Wenn ich da an den Blutelfen denke den sie da posierend abgelichtet haben. *fängt laut an zu lachen
Zu schade das ich da nicht dabei war...

Na wir werden ja sehen welchen Erfolg die zwei da heute haben werden. Ich denke ja, die nutzen das nur um sich auf "Geschäftskosten" die Bäuche voll zu schlagen. Nix als Kosten hat man mit denen. Darüber sollte ich mal mit der Maid reden. Allein der Besuch des Festes vor Silbermond hat uns wieder mal über 100 Goldstücke gekostet. Weil der Dummbatz von Gobo ja eine "Leibwache" brauchte. Ihr wisst schon wegen des Ärgers mit der Stadt. Der soll sich mal nicht so anstellen. Nur weil ein ehemaliger Richter ihn eine Sense an die Gurgel hielt und ihm bei einer Handelsunterredung drohte ihn dem Hals zu durchtrennen, macht der sich so in die Hose. Eine Leibwache für einen Reporter hatten wir noch nie nötig und dann noch für einen Gobo...

Gut das eine Mal als die Maid fast ertränkt wurde und man sie den Murloggs zum Fraß vorwarf. Da war es schon gut das wer aus der Familie sich um sie kümmerte, bei ihr war und sie beschütze. Aber das ist ja was ganz anderes, da bleibt das Gold schliesslich in der Familie! Aber ich seh schon wieder die Abrechnung. 20 Geschäftsessen für 2 Reporter und genau Null, in Zahlen 0, Bewerbern da ist es ja klar. Ne 2 mit der Null kombiniert macht .... genau 20.
Nur was denkt der Gobo sich, das ich nicht rechnen kann oder solche uralten Tricks nicht selber ... ähm ... durchschaue meinte ich?


----------



## Ugla (30. November 2012)

Hallo,

wer soll den Gobos denn das glauben das sie nun 3 neue Mitarbeiter geworben haben. Wie ich hörte kann der eine nicht schreiben, der andere dies zwar aber dafür keine Geschichten erzählen und der dritte wollte wohl nur die Gratisexemplare. Aber eine doppelte Kostenabrechnung haben sie geschickt ...

Und was ist dabei raus gekommen? Genau, ein schwacher Bericht über ein donnerndes Donnerfest am Donnerstag, ein Bericht über einen Friedesaktivisten der dem Kriegstreiber Garosch die Schuld an der jetzigen Situation gibt, was uns von der Allianz schon lagen klar ist und eben die Rechnung für die Werbeveranstaltung. Nur in den wirklich brisanten Themen sind sie mal wieder nicht voran gekommen. Auch der Bericht über den zweiten Trollstamm den man wohl aus Malakajin vertrieben hat lässt auf sich warten. Na jetzt wo deren Chef tot ist kein Wunder ...

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt welche tollen Storry unsere kleine Maid dieses mal über die Allianz zu bieten hat. Da werden die Geschäftspartner der Horde aber Augen machen wenn sie ihnen vor Augen führt wie man zur Chefredakteurin wird. Genau mit den besseren Storrys ...


----------



## Ugla (3. Dezember 2012)

Flüstert ein leises "Hallo" und ein Psst.

Die Maid ist nur kurz weg und ich soll hier aufpassen das die Gobos nicht wieder so einen Mist bauen wie mit dem "Extrablatt" neulich.
Ach und es soll wohl "Industriespionage" hier statt finden. Irgend wer soll die Artikel schon immer im Voraus veröffentlichen. So was auch ...
Na, jetzt wo ihre Tante das im Auge hat wird da sicher nichts passieren.

"Friedensaktivisten demonstrieren gegen den Krieg" - was für eine Schlagzeile haben sie denn diesmal wieder ausgekramt. Und ein Donnern in Donnerfels. Was steht da? "Zwergeninthronisierung" hmm, das will sie doch nicht im ernst so stehen lassen. Das versteht doch kein Orcsen oder gar einer dieser Gobos. Will sie damit den interlektuellen Anspruch nach oben treiben? Bei der Leserschaft die meist froh ist das unter den Bildern nicht so viel Schrift ist. Da sie es ja am Ende eh nicht lesen können und sonst wen fragen müssten der ihnen dabei hilft. Na ob das verkaufsfördernd ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Was kommt denn da noch frisch rein, eine Trollfrau die um ihren geliebten Chef weint? Da ist die Hälfte der Leser doch froh drüber das es ihn erwischt hat. Oh, diese ewig gestrigen von den Tales haben irgend welche Titanen erlegt? Na das werde ich ihr noch mal geschickt mit unter jubeln. Die Kleine ist so im Stress das sie das bestimmt nicht merkt. 

Wo ist eigentlich der Artikel der ollen Rose. Hat die es wieder nicht geschafft wen fürs Outfit der Woche zu finden. Die hat letzte Woche schon nicht geliefert. Ich muss mal mit der Maid reden. So geht es ja nicht! Ich investiere doch nicht mein Gold in eine Zeitung um dann zu sehen wie irgend welche eingebildeten Draenaiweiber sich auf unsere Kosten überall durchfressen und durchschnorren, nur weil sie sich als Reporterin ausgeben. Und dann am Ende es nicht schaffen wenigstens mal ein Bild zu machen und 3 dumme Fragen zu stellen. Wie heisst du, was machst du und sonst noch was belangloses. Kann ja nicht zu schwer sein sich das zu merken oder mal auf zu schreiben. Schliesslich geht es da um mein Gold und meinen Gewinn....

Oh, wieder da Kleines. Nein hier war keiner und warum sollte ich hier was anfassen. 
Am Ende bekomme ich noch schwarze Finger so wie du ...


----------



## Ugla (11. Dezember 2012)

Hmmmm ....
_*Sambi blättert in der neuesten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE -_
Hallo ... ihr... auch ...da ...?
_*Sambi blättert zurück_
... was ist das denn? Da steht ja nichts über die Allianz drinnen! Was soll das denn? 
_*Sambi blättert wild hin und her_
Die ollen Kamellen von der Diätsuppe von der noch olleren Rose...
Der Generalsbericht der Zwerge von letzter Woche ...
und die beiden Hutträger die "bestenfalls" den 2. Platz belegen, sollte ich teil nehmen ...
_*Sambi schüttelt den Kopf und die Zeitung gleichzeitig_
und mehr kommt da für die Allianz nicht bei raus! 
Nicht mal wenn man schüttelt!

Statt dessen Garrosh hier und Garrosh da. Der eine jubelt über Theramore und der andere fühlt mit dem Medicus mit.
Alle Titelstorrys nur über diesen dummen Orkhäuptling. Der "Patrolie" durch die Wüste ritt als ich ihn das erste Mal sah.
Da wollen die ihn also wieder hin schicken. Interessant, wenn man nur wüsste wer da hinter steckt. 
Grisu ...
_*Sambi nimmt einen winzigen fetzen Papier und eine winzige Schreibfeder, die bereits bereit gelegen hat
und kritzelt etwas in einer den meisten unbekannten Schrift darauf._

Grisu ... Ah... da bist du ja.
_*Geschickt bindet die kleine Gnomin mit dem großen schwarzen Hut den Zettel am Bein des Drachlings fest_
So nun flieg los und bring Antworten zurück.
Ich werde noch mal die Maid suchen und mich beschweren. SO geht das ja nicht! Immerhin ist das mein Kapital was da drinnen steckt.
Und da habe ich wohl gewisse Rechte an der Gestaltung der Zeitung. Das geht ja gar nicht das da nur Hordenkrams drinnen steht.
Wie soll man da wem sagen - ja es lohnt sich die üppigen 10 Silberlinge für diesen Schund zu vergeuden -
was wäre ja glatt gelogen. Kleines ...
_*Suchend verlässt ein großer schwarzer Hut den Biergarten. _

Was interessieren mich die Streitereien unter Orksen. Sollen sie sich doch gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen.
_*Im Vorbeigehen wirft Sambi noch schnell 2 Briefe an die Redaktion in den Postkasten_
Hordenkrams der nun wirklich keinen Allianzler interessiert und der wohl nicht nur für mich völlig uninteressant ist.
Da verlieren wir ja mehr als 75 % der Leserschaft. 
Welch Ork kann schon lesen. Oder gar diese Hornviecher ...
Wo ist nur die Maid wieder .... KLEINES .... Wo bist du? ....
_*wildes Schimpfen verschwindet zusammen mit einem großen schwarzen Hut in den Gassen Sturmwinds_


----------



## Iluness (18. Dezember 2012)

*ganz gemächlich mit einem fröhlichen Weihnachtslied auf den Lippen trödelt die Maid von einem stummen Verkäufer zum nächsten und befüllt ihn*

Ach in dieser Ausgabe gibt es einen tollen Bericht über meine Geburtstagsfeier. Die war toll...Geschenke habe ich sogar bekommen und Core hatte den ganzen balkon in Eisenschmiede mit Blumen dekoriert. Ach war das ein herrliches Fest. Ich war sogar beinahe wieder betrunken ... aber sowas bekommt mir ja nicht und als Geburtstagskind muss man sich ja auch benehmen, oder?

Ach und dann wird alles mit diesem Garrosh zugepflastert. Die einen sind für ihn die anderen gegen ihn...Naja für die Allianz ist das ja nicht schlecht..wenn die von der Horde sich gegenseitig zerfleischen wird das ja ein gelungener Sieg für uns. 

Ach und jetzt kommt die schöne Zeit mit Eierpunsch und Geschenken, deshalb seid mir bitte nicht böse, wenn ich erst im neuen Jahr wieder die Zeitungen verteile. Das ist die Zeit der Ruhe und der Besinnung und da muss ich mich schließlich auch mal ausruhen.  Aber ihr dürft eure Leserbriefe einsenden, oder auch kurze Berichte über eure Feste. Die werden dann sporadisch und ohne festen Termin abgedruckt, so dass ihr trotzdem immer noch etwas Ablenkung bekommt.

Ansonsten verabschiede ich mich bis zum neuen Jahr und freue mich euch alle wohlbehalten und gesund wieder zu sehen

*winkt und pfeift ein Weihnachtslied*


----------



## Ugla (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ...

habt ihr gesehen wie die Kleine rumtrödelt. Schlendert als hätte sie Urlaub. An statt sich hecktisch um meine Geschenke zu kümmern um die letzen Grußkarten zu schreiben und noch schnell ne ganze Gans zu jagen. Aber nein, sie verlässt sich wie immer auf die Tante. Da weiss sie das sie die leckersten Leckereien bekommt die Emenja, meine Köchin, uns zubereitet._
*Sambi entnimmt eine Zeitung ohne zu bezahlen_
Selbst mein persönliches Gratisexemplar hat sie vergessen ...
Hmmm Garrosch hier und Garrosch da, das kommrt davon wenn man nur rumschlendert. Wieder nur Hordenmist hier zu lesen. Und ich habe dafür grad gar keine Zeit mich um so unwichtiges wie den Sturz von diesem Orksenhaupmann zu kümmern. Ich muss noch Grußkarten besorgen die schreiben und verschicken. 
_*blättert weiter in der Zeitung_
Oh, was sehe ich da, ein Artikel wo sie den Urlaub ankündigt und die Möglichkeit Leute zu grüssen und das noch gratis. Das erspart mir ja mehr als nur einen Weg. Wie praktisch und so wie ich es am liebsten habe .... genau ... gratis.
Obwohl ... das ist mein Gold das sie da verschenkt. Das hätte man auch als Annonchen verkaufen können. Ich muss noch mal mit der Kleinen reden und ihr die Grundlagen des Geschäftslebens einbläuen. Gratis ... pah das sollte sie dringend ändern. Nur vorher muss ich noch schnell die Grüsse an den BOTEN schicken so lange sie noch gratis sind ...
_*Sambi geht schnell zum Postkasten und wirft ihre Grüße an die Redaktion ein_
So und nun werde ich mal die Kleine suchen gehen und ihr das mit dem "gratis" ausreden. Wir haben schliesslich nichts zu verschenken!
Kleineeesssss ...


----------



## Iluness (3. Januar 2013)

Ach herrje ist es schonwieder soweit? Ist das alte Jahr schon vorbei und das neue schon in den Startlöchern. Tja...das war es wohl mit meinem Urlaub. Ich muss mich schnell wieder an die Arbeit machen...Artikel schreiben...

Vielleicht noch kurz vom Winterhauchfest berichten und meine Termine wieder in den Griff bekommen....

Und abnehmen muss ich auch....Emenja hat so viele Leckereien gemacht, dass ich das Gefühl habe vollgefressen zu sein. Wo stand nochmal die Diät von Frau Rose? *blättert hastig in der alten Ausgabe* Ah da...Wassersuppe mit einem Krümel Brot...prima das esse ich einfach bis zum neuen Erscheninungstermin...

Ich kann euch eins sagen es wird einen spannenden Bericht über einen weltbekannten Händler und sein Kombinat geben... den hat die Horde mir versprochen und wehe sie halten den Liefertermin nicht ein...

Naja...ich muss dann mal los...bevor Tante Sambi mich findet und schimpft, dass ich schon wieder rumtrödel...

Ach ja für alle die die Ausgabe noch nicht gelesen haben...es gibt noch wenige Restexemplare unter www.todeswache-bote.de


----------



## Ugla (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr allen ...

obwohl das ja nun auch schon wieder 2 Tage alt ist. Also für mich, wisst ihr ich hab endlich mal wieder frei gehabt und musste nicht auf diese Kleine acht geben und mich "vorbildlich" benehmen und da hab ich mir eine kleine Feier gesucht und es mit den Leuten da mal ordentlich krachen lassen. 2 Tage durchgefeiert und genau so lange gebraucht wieder ... abzufeiern oder wie sagt man. Na jedenfalls habe ich so 2 Tage eingespart ...
Und mal 2 Tage durchschlafen war dringend nötig. Das ist gut fürs Alter, ich fühlte mich fast wie 75. 
Aber im Ernst, so konnte ich in den letzten 80 Jahren tatsächlich 1,5 Jahre einsparen ...*nickt sehr überzeugend

Ihr ahnt ja gar nicht wie anstrengend so etwas ist - also die Zeitung meine ich. Vor allem wenn die Maid sie macht und man vorher die wahnsinnige Idee hatte seinen familiären Verpflichtungen nach zu kommen und dem armen Ding nicht nur ein Heim bieten will, sondern auch noch eine nicht unwesentliche Summe an Gold investiert hat. Aber was tut man nicht alles für das Wohl des Kindes ... *macht das typische Gesicht genervter Eltern
Einen Begleiter musste ich finden, diverse Dinge gerade rücken, mit vielen Leuten sprechen wegen Akkreditierungen oder um mich zu entschuldigen, also für die Kleine. Einen Lehrer musste ich ihr suchen und ständig diese faulen Gobo´s antreiben ihre Termine ein zu halten. Da hatte ich so viel zu tun da hätte ich mir auch gleich einen anständigen Beruf zu legen und mich von acht bis siebzehn Uhr in eine Vorzimmerschreibstube setzen können. Da wäre der Verdienst wahrscheinlich auch noch höher gewesen...

Na was seh ich da in der Post - langweilige Protokolle. Oh mein Gott liest sich das grotten Schlecht. 
*äfft einen Schreiber vor Gericht nach, der amtliches Zeugs verliest
 Die Anwesenden waren bla bla von blubb und die gute Frau Dingens zu Kirchen. 
19:32 der Platz war leer, wie mein Gehirn
*Sambi fängt einen monotonen Singsang an

Es war kein Zeuge zugegen
als der besagte Beklagte
sich darüber beklagte 
das zu viele Betagte
im Wege stehen 
und nicht zur Seite gehen
was ihm nicht behagte

Denn jeder kann doch sehen
ihm würd es deutlich schlecht ergehen
und da sie sich bald eh nicht mehr regen
würd kein Grund bestehen
sich so Masslos aufzuregen.

Mein Gott wie langweilig, da ist Prosa ja interessanter. Was ist da überhaupt passiert. So so na wenn man so dumm ist sich dabei erwischen zu lassen ist es kein Wunder das man im Verlies endet. Das sage ich Zamis ja auch immer wenn wir uns sehen. Lass dich nicht erwischen! Vor allem nicht mit einer Anderen und vor allem nicht von mir ... dann ergeht es dir wie den Letzeren in diesem dummen Gedicht da ...

Nein, so was will sie doch nicht abdrucken unter der spannenden Rubrik - amtliche Bekanntmachungen - wohl möglich. 
Die ausser für Winkeladvokaten weder interessant noch mitreissend ist und für alle anderen Leser reine Platz und Papierverschwendung darstellt... 
Die Kleine hat ja noch nicht einmal geschafft den Bettelbrief der Hordengeschäftspartner zu öffnen. Was hat sie die letzten vier Tage nur gemacht.
Ah ... Teewasser für mich aufgesetzt das grad fertig ist... 
da könnte ich doch glatt mal... ähm .. mir einen Tee kochen... ja - Tee wäre jetzt genau richtig.
*Sambi pustet die drei Semmelbrösel aus der Tasse. Sie deckt mit dem Brief das Glas mit dem frisch aufgegossenen Disteltee ab und setzt sich in eine dunkle Ecke 

Überall liegen hier Brotkrümel rum, hat ihr das Essen von Emenja nicht geschmeckt oder ist sie nicht satt geworden und hat heimlich hier immer Kuchen nachgestopft. 
Tsss - wie das hier nur wieder aussieht ...
Ja Disteltee der gibt einem Energie zurück die man schon gar nicht mehr vermutete. 
Hupps da ist ganz aus versehen der Brief aufgegangen, kein Wunder, der Kleber ist sicher eine Erfindung dieser Gobos. So schlecht wie die klebt. 
*Sambi zieht vorsichtig ein Stück des Briefes heraus und beginnt den Artikel zu lesen

Mal sehen was sie jetzt wieder wollen oder welche Ausrede ihnen für was auch immer wieder eingefallen ist. 
Ach nein, wenn es um ihre eigene Sippe geht können sie auf einmal ganz freundlich ... 
und vor allem ... pünktlich! liefern. Da bekommen sie ihre Artikel rechtzeitig fertig. Klar geht ja auch um ihre Sippschaft.
Der Weg zum Erfolg ...so so 
und eine Weltmarke ... Aha... 
und spielen im Bereich der "Global Player" mit, das ich nicht lache. 
So etwas entlockt mir ja kaum mehr als ein Grinsen. Allein der Name passt ja schon ....
*Sambi hält sich den Bauch vor lachen
... also zu "Global - Players"
*Sambi versucht sich zu beruhigen

Mal ehrlich, in Zeiten der Aufruhr innerhalb der Horde erwarte ich aber wesentlich spannenderes als so eine, von uns abgekupferte, "Werbung". 
Das erinnert mich an meinen ähm ... unseren, genau ... unseren genialen Artikel über das Café Krimskrams oder das Teehaus.
Aber was soll man von diesen Goblin Versagern auch anderes Erwarten als abkupfern, nachmachen und stehlen.
Das lese weder ich noch sonst wer bis zum Ende. So verlieren wir wieder Leser der Allianz und verschwenden noch mehr Platz.
*Sambi steckt den nicht mal halb heraus gezogenen Brief wieder zurück ins Kuvert und drückt die Klebefläche wieder fest
Das ist ja schlimmer als die Lobhudellei ihres Pandaren - Sklaven - Marktes den sie auch noch als Wohltat verkauft haben...

Das soll die Maid mal schön selber zum Druck schicken so einen belanglosen Bericht der ja noch weniger Spannung enthält als die "Amtlichen".
Hmm ich glaube ich muss denen mal wieder zeigen wie man Spannung vermittelt und die Leute mitreisst. Schliesslich habe ich ja auch einen Lehrauftrag.
Ihr wisst schon, die Ausbildung der Kleinen...
Und auch wenn ich nichts von Elune verstehe, ein klein wenig kann ich der Kleinen schon noch beibringen.
Und für so etwas wie "Geschichten erzählen" muss ich keinen zweitklassigen Leher bemühen. 
Davon höre ich täglich genug im Biergarten ...

So, wieder trocken, also frisch ans Werk. 
*Sambi legt den Brief wieder gut verschlossen in die Post
Wo sind noch diese langweiligen Protokolle der Konklave gleich ...
Ach und euch noch ein Frohes und Neues
ich muss dann mal - die Geschäfte - ihr versteht...

*Sambi tut geschäftig und sagt dabei kurz über die Schulter blickend
Ach und wenn auch ihr mal in die Zeitung wollt, mit Bild oder ohne, 
mit Bericht oder auch ohne, oder auch ohne Bild und Bericht. 
Kein Problem wir machen so etwas gern möglich. 
Schreibt einfach an die *redaktion[at]todeswache-bote. de *oder sprecht uns einfach an wenn ihr uns seht.


----------



## Iluness (7. Januar 2013)

*liest die Briefe und beginnt dann in fein säuberlicher Kleinarbeit die Artikel zu setzen, blickt kurz auf und grinst dann leicht*

Ach hallo an Euch Alle,

da musste ich doch von einem guten freund hören, dass meine Tante denkt ich wäre faul...Könnt ihr euch das vorstellen? Ich und faul...Das ich nciht lache...nur weil ich zum Winterhauchfest eine Auszeit genommen habe um mit meinem neuen Geschenk von Allvater Winter im Schnee zu spielen. Er hat mir 2 Bälle geschenkt...ja ihr hört richtig...zwei Bälle, weil ich doppelt so fleissig und brav wie andere Kinder war. Und damit habe ich im Schnee gespielt...das war ein Spaß kann ich euch sagen. Mein Freund Lori und ich haben bestimmt 2 Tage am Stück im Schnee getollt und ich habe sogar mit Schneebällen nach ihm geworfen. Gut er ist ein dummer Krieger und hat sich einfach so treffen lassen...aber Spaß hatte ich trotzdem

*macht ein betrübtes Gesicht* 

Wenn ich nur öfter Spaß haben könnte, aber irgendwie fehlen mir immer noch die Reporter und an der Bezahlung kann das nun wirklich nicht liegen. Ich verstehe wirklich nciht warum es so schwer ist Geschichten zu erzählen und sie nieder zu schreiben. Ich habe ja von Leuten gehört die reich geworden sidn mit sowas...wie hiessen diese grimmigen Kerle noch gleich. Das waren doch 2 Brüder ...

*legt den ersten Artikel zur Seite und beginnt den zweiten zu korrigieren*

Meine Güte....die Goblins laufen ja langsam zu Hochtouren auf....soviel Text... *verzieht kurz das Gesicht* leider auch so viele Rechtschreibfehler.... 

*schüttelt den Kopf und zückt dann den Rotstift und kritzelt im Text herum, schlägt nach einem Moment entsetzt die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen*

Da ist es ja einfacher ich schreibe den ganzen artikel noch einmal neu, ansonsten sitze ich morgen ja noch hier und das wo doch heute Abend die erste Ausgabe des Jahres erscheint....
Also seid nicht böse ich habe zu tun und keine Zeit mehr mit euch über Schneebälle und Geschenke zu reden...


----------



## Ugla (14. Januar 2013)

Ach was für ein herrlich langes Wochenende und ein Hallo euch allen ...

Endlich mal wieder 3 Tage durchschlafen, das hatte ich lange nicht mehr. Gut neulich grad, aber da waren es nur zwei. Da musste ich ja noch schauen ob die Kleine das alles auch richtig gemacht hat und vor allem, ob sie auch wieder pünktlich an die Arbeit gegangen ist. Nicht das die es mir noch gleich tut und liegen bleibt und sich mein Kapitaleinsatz eben so ... zur Ruhe legt.... 

Aber ich war neulich mit der Kleinen noch mal auf einem Lehrgang in Dalaran. Da hat sie sich, was Durchsetzungsvermögen und taktische Gesprächsführung angeht, sehr tapfer und gut geschlagen. Gut ein paar Kleinigkeiten hätte sie noch besser machen können. Aber dafür ist die Tante ja da, ihr da noch einige Tipps zu geben und sie weiter zu schulen. Schliesslich will ich ja nicht immer nur Arbeit in die Zeitung reinstecken ... vom Gold ganz zu schweigen.

Na, was haben wir denn da für einen großen Stapel Briefe. Hmm, ne Beschwerde, noch ne Beschwerde, noch eine und noch eine. Wer hat das denn wieder verbockt! Wenn ich so arbeiten würde und von meinen Gästen nur Beschwerden kommen, statt Trinkgeld, könnte ich den Biergarten ja bald zumachen. Hmm was beschweren die sich denn da ... Verwechslung ... eine andere Gilde ... den Namen Unbeteitigter in den Schmutz ziehen ....

Was haben die Gobos denn nun schon wieder für einen Mist gemacht. Welcher Artikel war das denn.
Ach schau an der Sturmwind Artikel den ich ... ähm wir veröffentlicht haben meinte ich. Hmmm ...
Haben wir das wirklich so geschrieben? _*kramt die letzte Ausgabe heraus und beginnt zu lesen_
Ähm, das hatte ich doch ursprünglich anders formuliert. Wieso steht das hier so da? Eine Frechheit das so abzuändern ...

Und woher sollte ich wissen das es ein "Wachregiment" gibt. Von denen war noch nie einer bei uns im Biergarten. Und wir leben schon seit Jahren in Sturmwind. Und ausserdem haben das sicher die Übersetzer so geändert. Die Horde hat wohl für Wachen immer nur einen Ausdruck und bekommt die feinen Unterschiede der einzelnen Wachregimenter oder Wachgilden, ´Königsgarden oder was weiss ich ... nicht wirklich mit. Dabei sage ich immer, gerade bei Politik solltest du besonders aufpassen Kleines. 

Na, da wird sie sich wohl für entschuldigen müssen. Was stellt sie auch so unfähige Leute ein und liest das dann nicht mal Korrektur. Da muss sie aber noch was lernen wenn ihr solche Fehler noch unterlaufen. Zu mindest eine richtige Übersetzung sollte, selbst für die Horde, doch wohl möglich sein. Und wenn sie schon die Namen dem Verständniss der Horde anpassen und die einfach einfacher machen, dann kann man doch darauf achten das solche Verwechslungen nicht vorkommen. Sie hätte das ja noch mal mit den Protokollen abgleichen können ...

Aber nun kann sie ja noch was von der Tante lernen. Genau wie entschuldige ich mich richtig. Nicht das sie am Ende das noch auf sonst wen oder gar auf mich abwälzt. Sie muss einfach lernen für ihre dummen Fehler auch mal grade zu stehen. Es geht nicht an das ich mich immer wieder für sie entschuldigen muss ...

Na, ich sehe ja heute abend was denn in der neuesten Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - steht. Er wird ja sicher heute wieder druckfrisch für nur 10 Silberlinge erscheinen ...


----------



## Ugla (15. Januar 2013)

Paaah - was will dieser Winkeladvokat für Arme denn da von uns ... 

Wie lächerlich ist das denn was der da schreibt. Hat der nen Abmahnverein gegründet und versucht nun aus der Kleinen noch ein wenig Gold zu pressen? Da sollte er aber früher aufstehen wenn er versucht mich um mein Gold zu bringen ähm die Kleine meinte ich. Also die Kleine um MEIN Gold zu bringen. Ich glaube ja das der Erfolg immer Neider zieht und Trittbrettfahrer und vor allem Schnorrer die ohne viel Arbeit und noch weniger Ahnung ein Stück vom Kuchen abbeissen wollen. Droht uns mit "verklagen" und hat dafür nicht mal eine Akkreditierung oder einen Auftraggeber.

Und selbst wenn, dann sollte er mal vorsichtig sein uns zu drohen. Es könnte sonst sein das ich meine gute Erziehung vergesse und die wirklich diskreditierenden Passagen aus den Protokollen veröffentlichen lasse. Da werden dann einige Leutchen und ganz speziell ein Bestimmter nicht wirklich gut aussehen. Der soll sich mal freuen das wir bisher seine "Namensrechte" größer gewichtet haben als die Rechte der Öffentlichkeit über eine freie Berichterstattung über die Ereignisse, die in aller Öffentlichkeit geschehen sind, und die daraus resultierende Freiheit über eben solche Personen des öffentlichen Lebens zu berichten. 

Aber gut, soll er mal schön klagen und ich hoffe er hat sich gut vorbereitet. Ich würde mich, bevor ich solche Drohungen ausspreche, ja immer durch Beweise absichern oder mir zu mindest Informationen einholen die die Drohung nicht von vorn herein als "im Sande verlaufend" abwartschen. Aber ich werde der Kleinen das heut Abend noch mal genau erklären. Nicht das sie wieder befürchtet das man ihre Existensgrundlage vernichten will oder ihr persönlich etwas antuen will, wie damals die Worgendinger. Mal sehen was dieser möchte gern Rechtschafene - heisst das nicht schaffende ... 
ach egal, was dieser Gerngroß denn genau vorzubringen hat. Ich hoffe er macht es öffentlich, denn dann können wir ihn wegen Rufschädigung und Verdienstausfall auf Schadensersatz verklagen. Und im Gegensatz zu dem haben wir was wir brauchen. Ich werde es für die Kleine schon einmal zusammenstellen. Sie hat wirklich wichtigeres zu tun als sich mit juristischer Kleingeistigkeit auseinander zu setzen. 

*Sambi sammelt einige Schriftstücke zusammen
Mal sehen ...
Das Protokoll mit dem Anschreiben das wir es bitte veröffentlichen mögen ...
Die Notizen aus der Schreibstube ...
Die Anschreiben der Leser das es zu Verwechslungen kommen kann und die Aufklärung über die einzelnen Wachgesellschaften...
Das Anschreiben an den Chef der Gilde mit der Entschuldigung und der Zusage es richtig zu stellen ...
Ach und die Zeugenaussagen ... wo hat sie die nur hin getan ...

So Arbeit erledigt, nun warten wir mal auf die Klage und sehen in wie weit wir dann da noch Kapital draus schlagen können. Dieser Abmahnverein sollte schon mal ordentlich was einnehmen - nicht das der am Ende uns nicht auszahlen kann ...


----------



## Ugla (16. Januar 2013)

Tja und Hallo auch ...

das meine Kleine schnell lernt habe ich ja schon öfter bemerkt. Was für ein Wunder auch, schliesslich sind wir verwand. Aber das meine Kleine das auch gleich umsetzt und dann noch so gut, das freut mich immer wieder. Nicht das ich es ihr nicht zugetraut hätte, gerade nach dem was wir gestern in einigen Interviews so nebenbei gehört haben. Von Gaunerbande war die Rede als wir auf die königlichen kamen. Von einem den man Kennt aber dessen Name von vielen nicht einmal mehr in den Mund genommen wird und genau dieser als Exkommunizierter bezeichnet wird, wurde uns berichtet. Das so einer diese verwerflichen Taten anführte wunderte unsere Gesprächspartner gar nicht im Gegenteil. Als man uns von "anderen älteren Geschichten" erzählte dachten wir fast anders über diesen Frefel vor der Kathedrale. So schlimm war es dann, im Vergleich, wohl doch nicht. Aber was soll ich das hier weiter ausführen, warten wir auf diesen Advokaten und sehen mal ob er sich bei uns für seine Falschbeschuldigungen entschuldigt oder weiter am guten Namen von -Der BOTE- sägt. Das könnte dann teuer für ihn werden und ich denke nicht das der Exkommunizierte ihm so viel zahlt als das da noch was übrig bleibt - ausser ner halb bezahlten Rechnung von unserer Rechtsabteilung.

Tja, wie ich gestern schon sagte, Vorbereitung und vor allem Beweise sind das wichtigste wenn man mit "Klagen" droht. Das ist schon eingen hohen Persönlichkeiten aus Silbermond so gegangen die ohne die Fakten zu kennen erst mal ihre Rechtschutzversicherung heraus stellten und "klagten". Na ja, so sind sie die Studierten. Erst mal laut schreien ohne Ahnung, dann sich auf sein wichtiges Amt berufen um dann fest zu stelllen das die Wand viel zu schnell näher kommt, die man vorher noch gar nicht gesehen hat.

Das habe ich der Maid gestern bei ihrer Lehrstunde auch noch mal eindringlich gesagt. Wisst ihr, sie hat das Gespräch so geschickt geführt das sie genau dort landete wo sie hin wollte ohne auch nur eine Frage danach zu stellen. Da hätte sie nur noch die letzte kleine Frage aussprechen müssen die sich so wie so schon stellte und schwupp hätte sie den Lohn ihrer guten Arbeit eingefahren. Statt dessen kam ein noch Wichtigerer rein und schon war sie so beeindruckt von dessen Titel das der ihr was erzählt hat was keinen interessiert. Und sie musste Mühsam wieder von vorn anfangen. Da sagte ich ihr später, wenn du dir die Leute schon zurecht stellst und sie genau da sind wo DU sie haben willst, dann sei skrupellos und stich zu! Lass sie sich nicht noch erst bewegen und sich neu positionieren. 

Das was sie dir erzählen wollen machen sie danach sowieso. Aber das was wirklich interessant ist, also für uns interessant, das solltest du mitnehmen wenn es vor dir liegt. Dann bekommst du auch was DU willst und nicht das was dein Gegenüber gern hätte. Und dann vergisst du auch nicht wichtige Fragen die sich dann daraus resultierend ergeben. Ja, dann hätte dir jemand ohne das du fragen musst erzählt was er davon hält das das Hospital in Sturmwind blockiert wurde. so konntest du die Frage am Ende nicht mal mehr stellen weil du die Gesprächsführung aus der Hand gegeben hast und es nicht mehr geschafft hast wieder genau dort hin zu kommen. Also das du die Frage nicht mal stellen musst sondern sie dir als Antwort schon aufgedrängt wird.

Aber dafür war sie wohl schon zu lange in diesem Kloster. Hätte ich sie da nur früher heraus geholt wäre sie da so wie ich, abgebrühter. Skrupellos, hinterhältig und berechnend ... ähm .. also ich meinte so muss man in der heutigen Geschäftswelt vorgehen, will man Erfolg haben.
Und dabei immer ein Lächeln aufsetzen das hilft und man bekommt vielleich sogar ein goldenes Schild dafür.

Nur gut das sie schon da genau verstanden hat was ich meinte. Das wird ihr, wie ich sie kenne, kein zweites mal passieren. Egal wer ihr da gegenüber steht. Aber sie lässt sich immer noch von Titeln und hohen Rängen einschüchtern. Dabei sage ich ihr immer - habe ich einen Titel?
Habe ich einen Rang oder so? Nein, ich bin einfach Sambi und da mein Name eh jeder kennt, braucht es keinen Titel, Sambi langt. Da weiss jeder das ich wichtig bin und hat den nötigen Respekt auch ohne einen Titel.

Das musste so ein Bürger gestern auch feststellen der mich tadelnd darauf hin wies das ich mich mit irgend einem "Magicus Magister" nett unterhielt. Aber ich sagte dem armen Mann dann, das mir bewusst sei das er der Stellvertreter des Chefs des Magierkreises ist und er mir seinen Titel bereits nannte, wie auch seinen Vornamen mit dem ich ihn anredete.
Da sieht man wieder das man sich in unseren Kreisen auch ohne Titel gut versteht. Auch wenn er nur Stellvertreter ist und ich Chefin. Aber da er sicher das was er aufgetragen bekommt auch nur deligiert unterscheidet es sich ja nur im "aufgetragen bekommt". Das deligieren ist dann wieder das selbe. Da stören Titel eh nur da langt dann einfach ...

Sambi


----------



## Iluness (17. Januar 2013)

*legt einige Rohentwürfe von Artikeln auf ihren Schreibtisch*

Grüß euch,

ich muss ja eins sagen, eigentlich wollte ich mich ja nciht aufregen, aber ich konnte die ganzen letzten Tage nciht schlafen. Da gehe ich extra in sein Hospital und lasse mir alles erklären. Als wenn sich irgend Jemand für die Anzahl der Betten in einem Krankenhaus interessieren würde und von einer Sekunde auf die nächste wird der Mann unfreundlich. Zischt mich an und sagt ich solle ja nichts Negatives schreiben. Über irgend einen den ich nicht einmal kenne. Was denkt dieses Spitzohr eigentlich von mir?

Hätte der mit von Elune nicht einen Tee anbieten müssen und mir etwas über das Mondlicht erzählen sollen? Nein statt dessen wird er pampig und gemein. Wie gut nur, dass die zwei Lichtbrüder das durch ihre Freundlichkeit wieder wett gemacht haben. Das sind Männer die ihre Manieren noch besitzen und wissen wie man mit einer Dame umgeht. Ich mag vielleicht noch jung sein, aber ich weiß wie man sich benimmt und die Menschen wissen es auch, nur die alten Langohren die werden anscheinend senil und pampig.

Naja was solls...ich habe nunr jeman Anderes gebeten den Artikel über das Hospital zu schreiben. Ich vergesse mich sonst nur und dann tue ich dem Mann vielleicht unrecht. Immerhin war es spät, und er kam von irgendwelchen Kranken und hat bestimmt schon lange nicht mehr geschlafen, aber wenn er das noch einmal macht habe ich kein Verständnis mehr für den.

*legt einen Briefbeschwerer auf den Stapel*

Naja was solls ich muss los...noch einige Recherchen liegen vor mir und von der Horde kann ich in dieser Woche anscheinend nichts erwarten.

Also bis bald und grüßt mir Tante Sambi, wenn ihr sie seht.


----------



## Ugla (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kleines ... Hallo ihr ...

Wo ist sie denn nun schon wieder. Ah ihre Artikel sind schon fertig wie ich sehe dann darf sie sich auch mal 10 Minuten Pause gönnen. 

Was soll das denn sein. Halbe Sätze oft nur Stichworte, die Hälfte wieder durchgestrichen. Hmmm was steht da - Edelmänner des Lichts ... extrem gut erzogen ... sehr zuvorkommend ...echte Gentleman. Na ja immer hin ist der Eine nach etwas Bitten wenigstens von meinem Stuhl aufgestanden. Der hätte auch lesen können was auf dem Schikld steht dann hätte sich das "Bitten" erledigt gehabt und er hätte mir meinen Stuhl gleich frei gelassen. Na das soll sie mal schön so abdrucken. Diese Schnösel diese ...

Hmmm, 4 Betten, alle belegt, keine Erweiterung möglich, Kranke müssen auf der Strasse übernachten, unfreundliche Behandlung, schwere Fälle werden nach Sturmwind überwiesen, der Heiler immer nicht da wenns mal nötig wäre, faseln unzusammenhängendes Zeugs, färbt geistige Umnachtung ab? nur weil er einen Titel hat benimmt er sich hochmütig ... Wo hat sie denn die Informationen über die königlichen aus Dingens her?
Ach nein das soll doch nicht über den werten Magicus und sein Hospital veröffentlicht werden. Gut das ich ihr da schon sagte, diesen Artikel werde ICH schreiben, du bist da viel zu emotional vorgeprägt. Aber das kommt wenn man den Lehrer nicht mag, dann kann so etwas schnell passieren. Nein ich meinte nicht mich mit dem Lehrer sondern den Loli.

Wisst ihr, wir hatten ja neulich eine weitere Lehrstunde in Sachen Weiterbildung in Linguistik und unterschwellige psychologische Krie .. ähm Gesprächsführung. Da habe ich ja vor der Tür gewartet um das Gespräch nicht zu sehr durch meine Anwesenheit zu beeinflussen. Da kam der arme gehetzte Medicus grad von diversen Krankenbesuchen und war erstaunt was ich denn dort machen würde. Ich sagte ihm, ich höre zu wie die Maid sich mit der Sprechstundenhilfe unterhält und sie gerade zu dem Hospital befragt. Da der Medicus ebenfall schon vielen als Lehrer gedient hat und sehr erfahren in der Ausbildung ist, wollte er mal sehen wie weit die Kleine und seine Tresendame schon voran gekommen sind. Also in der Ausbildung und auf mein Bitten hin, da mich das natürlich auch interessierte und verschieden Lehrer ja auch gut für die Entwicklung der Kleinen sind, hat er sie dann geprüft. Was für mich sehr nützlich war, auch um selber zu sehen wo ich noch Nachholbedarf habe. Also die Kleine, ähm also ich der Kleinen noch etwas mehr Schulung und praktische Übungen zukommen lassen muss. Ja, da macht man sich als Lehrer keine Freunde mit, wenn man streng und gewissenhaft nach den Lücken sucht. Aber mir hat er damit sehr geholfen. Hat es doch die Defiziete der Kleinen deutlich aufgezeigt. Ihre Respekt vor großen Titeln, den ich, glaube ich, schon mal erwähnte.

Obwohl ich da ja sagte das mir Titel nicht wirklich was bedeuten, muss ich mich wohl korrigieren. Es gibt schon einen Titel der mir wirklich viel bedeutet. Auf den ich sogar sehr stolz bin. Und wie es sich für Titel gehört kann man das da ruhig mit einbauen. Ihr wisst ja wie das ist, je länger der Titel je wichtiger die Bedeutung des Trägers von selbigem. Und mal so unter uns, <<Die Stolze Tante Sambi>>, klingt doch wirklich gut und passt sehr gut zu mir. Und genug Aussagekraft hat der Titel auch, als das man diesen mit Recht und Stolz tragen kann. Besser als diese eitlen Lichtpfaue die sich Magister Magicus Proletus nennen oder wie steht es da auf dem anderen Zettel bei der Kleinen? 
Gut der ist zwar etwas länger der Titel, aber die Träger waren es ja auch ... länger meinte ich.

So genug erzählt, ich muss mich noch um den Artikel kümmern und zusehen das der Kollege Medicus nicht zu schlecht in der Beurteilung der Schülerin weg kommt. Was kann er dafür das er mir die Defiziete der Kleinen aufzeigen sollte. 

Was ist denn sonst noch in der Post. Absender Anno Nym, kenn ich nicht den Typen. Der oder die war noch nicht bei uns im Biergarten sonst wäre mir der Name wohl geläufig. Und der schreibt uns gleich zwei Briefe. Nö das ist mir jetzt aber zu viel Arbeit, ich muss ja schliesslich noch was anderes erledigen und habe mit meiner Zeit wichtigeres anzufangen, als hier in der Zeitung zu arbeiten. Es langt schon das ich einmal am Tag nach dem rechten sehen muss. Sehen ob die Maid zurecht kommt und ihr gegebenenfalls noch mal eine kleine Schulung zukommen zu lassen. Sie an ihre Termine zu erinnern und anzutreiben das sie rechtzeitig mit den Artikeln fertig wird. Mir die Bücher an zu sehen, die Kasse zu prüfen und zu kalkulieren ob der Gewinn denn auch gut ausfällt. Also mein Gewinn meine ich ... 

Das langt mir schon an Stress und Arbeit. Ausserdem steht die Sonne schon hoch am Himmel, eigentlich sollte eine anständige Wirtin jetzt im Bett liegen und sich ihren wohl verdienten Schönheitsschlaf gönnen. Und genau das werde ich jetzt machen, der blöde Artikel kann auch bis Morgen warten ...


----------



## Ugla (20. Januar 2013)

Pfffff ... Pfffffffff .... Pffffpfffff....
Was blinzelt die Sonne denn da durch die Blätter und kitzelt mich an der Nase...
Es scheint ja erst Mittag zu sein...
Da habe ich ja kaum ne Stunde geschlafen...

Muuuaaaaahhhh .... *Sambi gähnt ausgiebig
ähm ... tschuldigung und hallo ...

Oh, vorsichtig "Tante!"... vorsichtig... 
Ja wenn man noch so leicht verschlafen ist, ist das Wohnen wie die Elfen nicht ungefährlich. 
Da kann man schnell vom Ast fallen wenn man sich statt nach Links nach Rechts dreht. 
Aber bisher hatte ich Glück. Bisher bin ich noch nicht vom Baum runter gefallen... 
ähm ... wenn ich es nicht wollte. 

*man hört ein tiefes Atmen und ein blasser Rauchkringel umschliesst die Gnomin. Ein heiser krächzendes Husten ist zu hören
Oh, Grisu ? ... du schon so schnell zurück? Und ganz erschöpft und ausser Atem ...
*Sambi blinzelt und sieht sich um, wendet sich dann an den kleinen schwarzen Drachen, der aus den blitzenden Sonnenschein auftaucht.
Ah, die Übersetzung die ich beauftragt hatte. Gut, gut ...

Das ging ja schnell, ich wusste gar nicht das du sooo schnell sein kannst, keine 3 Stunden - hin und zurück - Hut ab. 
Aber das schaffe ich ja nicht mal in der Zeit. Bist du geflogen? *lacht
Welch dumme Frage - natürlich bist du geflogen...
Grisu - das war ein Scherz. Nun sei doch nicht eingeschappt. Ich bin noch etwas verschlafen entschuldige. 
Ich weiss das du dein Bestes tust und "net zu fuas woatschlst", bei der Zeit!
Nun zeig mal das Resultat. Keine Angst ich kitzel dich nicht an der Klaue ...

Hmmm - ja, schon deutlich besser als Das was die Kleine da schreiben wollte.
Aber das ist mir nicht genug, da fehlt mir die Dramatik das ist als Werbetext sicher nicht schlecht, aber wir wollen was besseres. 
Das sollte Der schnell kapieren, nicht das da was mit dem Liefertermin nicht klappt. 
Nein, das werde ich ihm noch mal zurück schicken müssen. So geht das ja nun nicht!

Aber das hat ja noch bis heute Abend Zeit, wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe... 
*Sambi gähnt laut und legt sich wieder hin
Heee Grisu, was zupfst du an mir rum? ...
Ja, ich weiss das da die Kathedrale ist...
Ja, mich stört es auch das die jetzt schon sonnabends für die Sonntagsmesse läuten...
Grisu ... lass das ... was soll das ...
Nein... den heute nicht ...

Ach so ... *Sambi, genervt vom Läuten, zerknüllt einen alten Zettel den der kleine schwarze Drache aber nicht fängt
Grisu ... ?!? ... Hmmmm... ??? ....muuuaahhh...!?!
Ja... Ich finde auch das es zu laut ist... 
grad war ich eingeschalfen ... 
schon ist Sonntag ...

*Sambi sitzt urplötzlich senkrecht auf dem Ast, zückt eine Schreibfeder und beginnt auf dem Zettel zu kritzeln. 
Grisu ...!!! *Sambi befestigt den Zettel wieder am Fuss
Nun aber los, und trödel nicht so ...
*ruft sie dem hastig abfliegendem kleinen schwarzen Drachen noch hinterher

Aaaaahhhh, ich mag die Zeit des Winterschlafes ja nicht... 
Nicht wegen dem Winterschlaf, den machen alle kleinen Wesen...
Lemminge, Murmeltiere, Eisbären, jeder halt...
Aber seit ich mich um die Kleine kümmern muss, werde ich ständig gestört!

Deshalb seid mir nicht böse...
Ich habe noch zu tun ...
Ich glaube es ist besser ...
Ich leg mich mal wieder hin ...


----------



## Ugla (21. Januar 2013)

Ah Grisu da bist du ja endlich...
Da haben die wieder getrödelt was ....
faules Pack das ...

Hallo Ihr.

Ich habe heut Nacht von dir geräumt kleiner Drache *sagt Sambi während sie einen Zettel vom Fuss des kleinen schwarzen Drachens entfernt
Was hat der Gobo denn da draus gemacht...
Schau an, für den ersten Entwurf ja gar nicht soo schlecht. Das der das auf Anhieb verstanden hat ist ja ein echtes Wunder.
Aber so ganz gefällt es mir nicht. Hätte der nicht so getrödelt könnte er es noch optimieren. Aber gut, dann werde ich die Kleinigkeiten eben schnell noch selber ändern...
*Sambi fängt an zu lesen, durchzustreichen und zu ergänzen

Gut - nein ... "hervorragend"
knapp - da kommt ein "sehr" davor
Wissen - viel zu allgemein ... "Kompetenz" klingt besser
Jahre - hmm "Jahrzehnte" - es ist ein Elf
"große Kunst" - nicht Kunst
und hier "fundiertes Wissen", nicht nur Wissen
hat er den Namen auch richtig übersetzt? ... Hmm ... Ja da steht er.
Nicht das es wieder Ärger gibt wegen der Namen
Da muss noch was persönlichens zu, etwas das dem Leser mehr ans Herz geht ...

"Angesprochen auf das Schicksal dieses Freundes Lolindirs und seinen Verbleib kamen dem alten Elfen fast die Tränen und sein Gesichtsausdruck wurde härter, wie auch seine Stimme."

Das sollte passen. So nun noch etwas das mehr Dramatik vermittelt ...

 "Getötet haben sie ihn diese verfluchten Hordler, sagte er mit verbitterter Mine."


 Ja so weit ist es gut ...
"ehrenwerten" ... "aufopferungsvoll" ... 
und hier fügen wir noch ein:

"Eine Sicherheit die er selber nicht mehr erlangen konnte."

Sehr dramtisch zum Abschluss. Mir kommen fast selbst die Tränen. Wirklich excelent ...
hmm .. bla bla bla ... 
so weit geht das ja...
Noch mehr bla bla bla ...
Ach, das kann alles gern so nüchtern bleiben, es interessiert eh keinen Leser...
Noch abschliessend was erwärmendes fürs Herz ... 

"Was zur Folge hat das sich kein Kranker mehr zu fürchten muss und die beste Betreuung bekommt die man sich wünschen kann. "

und dann der Abgesang...  
mit Kuss und Gruß ...

Ja so geht das, denke ich. Das werde ich jetzt der Kleinen reinreichen und dann soll sie sehen das sie das genau so und schnell in den Druck kriegt.
Gut das sie mich hat und ich mich um so schwierige Fälle kümmere. So eine Lobhudelei ist nicht so einfach. 
Nun sehen wir mal was sie aus diesen "Licht Schnöseln" gemacht hat. 
Aber, ich denke da kann sie von mir noch was lernen...

*Sambi setzt ihren großen schwarzen Hut auf und rutscht geschickt am Baumstamm nach unten in den Biergarten

Was ist mir denn hier aus der Tasche gefallen. Ein Zerknülltes Papier. Ach das ist nur eine alte Mahnung an mich...
Grisu ...

*der kleine schwarze Drache schnappt freudig die Papierkugel und folgt durch den Torweg auf die Gassen Sturmwinds, einen Rauchkringel hinterlassend

Gut gemacht Grisu ...


----------



## Ugla (25. Januar 2013)

Irgendwas stimmt nicht ...
Da ist was faul und stinkt gewaltig zum Himmel ...
Dieser geniale Artikel, für den ich mich schon bedankt habe - also beim Loli. Wisst ihr dieser wirklich nette und überaus fähige Lehrer von dem Magierkreis. Der mir bei der letzen Lektion für die Kleine so sehr geholfen hat. Leider war er nicht da, aber eine seiner Rekruten war so nett es ihm auszurichten. Also diesen Artikel den ich dann zum Abschluss der Lektion in Auftrag gab. Ähm .. also die Übersetzung von den Geschehnissen ... ähm also ... ins orkische und zurück- ja genau - da habe ich den dann ja noch mal Korrektur gelesen und es unseren Geschäftspartnern noch einmal extra in Rechnung gestellt. Das kommt mir alles sehr komisch vor ...
Wo ist denn die Kleine schon wieder?

Hmm, im Büro nicht ...
auch gut kann ich ja sicherheitshalber mal nach der Post schauen. Nicht das die nass wird oder verbrennt oder so...
Was keine Post? Nicht mal eine Beschwerde ...
Das wird mir immer verdächtiger, da MUSS was nicht stimmen. Ich bin doch nicht blöd ...

GRISU .... GRISUUUUHUUU
Ah da bist du ja. Du hast nichts am Bein oder?
Ja, ich sehe das es dir gut geht und du keinen Arzt brauchst ...
Das meine ich nicht!
Ach, ist schon gut - geh wieder spielen ...
Nein du hast nichts falsch gemacht ...
*Sambi zerknüllt ein Stück Papier das der kleine schwarze Drache geschickt beim Abfliegen aus der Lust fängt

Hmmm, sehr merkwürdig finde ich das. Gut da ist dieses dunkle Konzil der "Neuen Horde". Das ich nicht lache, als wäre sie anderes oder gar besser als die alte ...
Wie man hört haben sie die Presse dort raus geschmissen. Paahh die ist auch zu dumm dieses Goblinmädchen. Was hat die geglaubt das man offen zugibt einem Verbrechersyndikat vorzustehen? Wohl möglich noch mit einem Bild im Outfit der Woche! *lacht laut los

 *Sambi äfft abwechselnd die Piepsstimme einer Golbindame und das dunkle Gegluckse eines Orksen nach
Und was ist ihr Beruf?
Ich bin der Pate von Orgrimmar ..
Und was macht ein Pate? ...
 Ich gebe die größten Gaunereien in Auftrag und bringe Leute um die zu viele Fragen stellen...
Sehr interessant, können sie das mit den Gaunereien noch weiter ausführen?
Nun, Mord, Raub, Diebstahl, Trickbetrügereien, Schutzgelderpressung und vor allem Mojohandel
Verstehe ... sie handeln also mit diversen Dingen. Zum Schuss noch was persönliches, möchten sie noch wen grüßen?
Ich grüße alle Geschädigten und den Gefängnissaufseher Omk und wünsche mir eine schöne Zeit mit ihm.
Das ist aber nett gesagt. Nun noch ein Bild ...
Ja etwas weiter rechts und etwas mehr unter den Strick - ja so ist gut - im Hintergrund eine blutrote Sonne ... perfekt...
*Sambi wischt sich die Tränen aus den Augen.
Wer wäre denn so dumm das zuzugeben. 
Gut ich meinte ausser Ihr ...

Aber nein, darum geht es mir nicht. So ein Ausschluss der Presse sollte für einen Profi kein Problem sein. Die werden zwar nicht, wie ich es der Maid gezeigt habe, sich umhören, genauer nachfragen oder es sowieso zugetragen bekommen, wie ich. Aber wie ich sie kenne hätten sie sich sicher was blödes ausgedacht um nicht wieder selber blöd dazustehen. Darüber würde wohl weder ich noch einer von euch sich wundern. Das ist man von unseren Geschäftspartnern ja nicht anders gewohnt. In "die Schuld schnell auf andere schieben" sind die ja wirklich groß. Aber das sie nicht gemeckert haben über die Nachforderung der Rechnung die sie durch die Übersetzung ausgeglichen haben und nicht mal über die Rechnung selber .... da kann was nicht stimmen...die wollen uns betubben ...
hmmm...

Hmmm nein ... kann da nicht! Das stinkt ja schlimmer wie der Blauschimmelkäse aus Dingens ... oder ein seit Tagen in der Sonne verwesender Grossfisch ... oder neulich der eine Gast mit dieser ... wie nannte er es gleich ... Aaskäse oder so ... wo er so ein Gelübte ablegte... nur um sich nie wieder waschen zu müssen ...
Komischer Gott muss das sein ... der sich freut wenn man sich nie wieder wäscht und ... nein ich möchte euch die Vorstellung lieber ersparen ... es war ...
nicht schön... nein nicht schön ... all dieser neumodische Krams ... all diese neuen Rieten dieser neuen Götter ... als hätten wir nicht auch so schon zu viele davon...

So ich muss nun dringend weiter. Es gibt glaube ich ganz dringend was zu tun. Erst mal muss ich die Maid finden. Hoffentlich ist der Dummbatz von Lori bei ihr. Viel im Hirn hat er ja nicht dieser dumme Krieger, aber er wird sicher gut auf sie aufpassen. Na mal sehen welchen Spielchen sie jetzt wieder zusammen treiben ... und wobei ich sie inflagrantie erwische. *lacht
Schneeball werfen und rumtollen ... Gut das ich mir wenigstens da keine Gedanken machen muss ...


----------



## Iluness (28. Januar 2013)

*wältzt sich hustend und röchelnd im Bett hin und her, mit krächzender kaum hörbarer Stimme ruft sie nach der kleinen weißen Katze*

Mietze....Mietze...du musst *hust* mir helfen *nies*..ja ich weiß du verstehst kaum was ich sage *hustet etwas lauter und greift nach einem Taschentuch und einem Zettel*

Hier bring das zur Durckerei...*mit fiepsiger kaum verständlicher Stimme* und geh zu Tante Sambi...sie sucht mich sicher *hust*

*hustet und zieht die Decke weit über ihren kleinen Kopf*

OOC: mich hat die Grippe erwischt also wundert euch nicht wenn die Ausgabe diese Woche ein wenig spärlicher ausfällt als sonst....


----------



## Ugla (28. Januar 2013)

Ach wie herrlich und ein Hallo euch..
und pssst, nicht so laut ich bin am Angeln.
Nach diesem Wochenende kann etwas Entspannung mal nicht schaden ...

Nanu Grisu, was hast du denn? Ahhh etwas von den faulen Gobos. Ich dachte schon sie würden diese Woche gar nichts auf die Reihe bringen.
Tja, interessant und wie erwartet. Kein Wunder das die nichts anständiges auf die Beine stellen. So was schlechtes hätte ich mir auch ausdenken können.
Ähm nein nicht ... das hätte nicht mal die Maid hinbekommen ....
Was meinen die wer auf so etwas dummes rein fällt. Nun gut der gemeine Leser mag das ja noch glauben...
Aber wenn die meinen sie könnten mich damit täuschen dann müssen sie aber früher aufstehen. 
Gut dann bring das mal zur Maid Grisu. 

Na was ist denn noch mein kleiner Freund. Was schüttelst du den Kopf ...
Wie? Nein!?!
Ja, ich mache extra keinen Köder dran, das hat schon seine Richtigkeit. 
Ich angel schliesslich zur Entspannung und will nicht auch noch dabei ständig Hecktik haben.
Was??? ... nein?!? ... nun aber los ...
Was zupfst du an mir rum? 
Aaah, ich verstehe ich soll mitkommen?
Na gut, die beissen heute eh nicht die dummen Fische. 

Wo willst du denn mit mir hin.
Ach du willst mir deine Spielkameradin zeigen? 
Die kenne ich doch die kleine Katze. 
Die habe ich doch der Maid geschenkt. 
Als Werbegeschenk so zu sagen.
Hmmm. die hat auch einen Zettel um den Hals gebunden. 
Komisch, dabei kann sie nicht mal fliegen ....

Ach schau an unser Baby ist krank. 
Nein nicht das Kätzchen ... unsere Kleine mein ich.
Und nun soll ich mich wieder drum kümmern das der Laden läuft.
Klar, wenn sie nicht weiter kommt ruft sie die Tante. Die macht das dann schon ...
Ja, so ist es kleiner Freund, und die Grippewelle bedroht Sturmwind.
Die Bedrohungen werden auch immer schlimmer. 
Also die gegen die Maid meine ich ...

Stellt dir vor, neulich entsende ich einen Kurier mit einer Nachricht an den Chef von diesen Wachen. Also den offiziellen Wachen von diesem Wachregiment aus Sturmwind. Ich beauftragte meine kleine Nichte damit, ein wirklich unschuldiges Ding. Nee nicht die Maid ich meine die andere, die Lütte. Die war zur Forschung in Pandarien bei den, wie nannte die Elfe sie gestern, Fellzwergen, die wollte hipp sein, oder wie sagt man heute. Jedenfalls wurde sie dort zu einem Mönch ausgebildet oder heisst das Möchöse oder Mönchin ...

Na egal, jedenfalls habe ich ihr bei ihrer Rückkehr einen Schlafplatz angeboten. Damit sie nicht auf der Strasse sitzt. Dafür hat sie ein wenig auf den Biergarten aufgepasst und kleine Dienste für mich erledigt. Nun stellt euch mal vor, ich schicke sie mit einer einfachen Aufgabe los den Chef dieser Wachtruppe um einen Termin zu bitten. Ich wollte, wie sich das gehört, mich persönlich für den Fehler der Maid entschuldigen. Es ist mir ja schon peinlich das da immer wieder mal Verwechslungen vorkommen. Was nicht sollte, aber die Maid übt ja noch. Nun da meine Zeit ja doch sehr stark begrenzt ist, ihr kennt das ja von wichtigen Leuten, da ist es mit der Zeit die übrig ist immer schwierig, da habe ich also die Lütte geschickt. Sie hat das auch gewissenhaft ausgerichtet und sagte meinen Namen, als sie danach gefragt wurde. Nun stellt euch doch mal vor, geht sie dann so nichts ahnend über den Kathedralplatz wird sie doch da von so einem Grobian aufgehalten und belästigt. Erst dachte sie an einen Überfall und wusste nicht was der Mensch da von ihr wollte. Er faselte was von - sie würde Ärger bekommen wenn sie das nicht raus nimmt - und - tu ma nich so als wüsstest du von nichts du kleine Schlange - was sie in dem Moment auch nicht wusste. Wusste sie nicht mal wo rum es überhaupt ging ...

Als sie es mir erzählte ging es mir genau so und euch würde es wohl eben so gehen wenn euch so etwas passiert. Aber nach einigem Nachfragen bekam ich und auch sie dann heraus das da so ein Möchtegerngroß der sich Kommandant nennt sie bedrohte. Mitten am helle Tag und mitten in Sturmwind auf dem Kathedralplatz. Da frage ich mich wer so einen Kennt der so was macht. Aber gut, ich habe ja schon einiges gehört und gelesen von diesem ... Typen. Er bedrohte sie wegen eines Artikels den wir auf Grund einer Bitte einer sehr lieben Person veröffentlichten. Da sie selber Geschädigte war und uns bat den Namen nicht zu veröffentlichen und er mir just grad entfallen ist kann ich euch auch nicht sagen um wen es sich handelte. Na jedenfalls wollte der Gauner das wir seinen Namen nicht schreiben und ihn löschen sollten. Wie das gehen soll weiss ich auch nicht. Sollen wir die verkauften Exemplare wieder einsammeln und den raus schneiden. Was wäre dann mit dem artikel auf der Rückseite? Wie gesagt, sehr schlau kann der nicht sein sonst hätte er darüber sicher vorher nachgedacht. Dann drohte er ihr ihr etwas anzutun und wollte aus ihr heraus pressen wo denn das Büro der Zeitung sei. Er wolle dort "mal vorbei schauen" und "nach dem Rechten sehen" und zur Not "dort mal ein wenig aufräumen". 

Das machte der Lütten Angst und sie beschwor das sie mit der Zeitung nichts zu tun hätte sondern lediglich als Bote für ihre Tante unterwegs sei. Aber sie vertraute mir im Vertrauen an, daß sie da schon ein wenig Angst hatte als sie das böse Leuchten in den Augen des Rüpels sah. Und wenn sie es gewusst hätte, wo das Büro ist, dann wäre sie sich nicht sicher ob er es nicht aus ihr herausgeprügelt hätte. Tja, da leben nicht nur unsere Reporter gefährlich nun werden auch schon "Postboten" auf offener Strasse offen bedroht...

Aber das ist ja auch einfach, einfach kleine schwache Wesen zu bedrohen und sie zu gefährden. Da unterscheidet dieser Feuerkautz oder wie hiess der noch gleich, na dieser Kommandant den jeder Kennt, nennt sich auch noch königlich...
Na der unterscheidet sich nicht viel von diesen Bazillen. An kleine und schwache Wesen da trauen die sich ran, aber wenn sie jemandem wie mir gegenüber stehen, dann verkriechen sie sich kleinlaut und wagen es nicht. Habe ich den doch später noch in Dalaran getroffen. Aber wie ich hörte und las hat er sich dort wohl nur besoffen. Zu mir, zu der er ja eigentlich so dringend wollte, wie er sagte, ist er jedenfalls nicht gekommen. Im Gegenteil geflissendlich ignoriert hat er mich und seine Wut dann wohl später, wie es im Wachbericht steht, an anderen ausgetobt. Ja natürlich an Schwächeren ... welch Frage!

Na wenn ich euch das nun schon erzählt habe so auf dem Weg zur Druckerei, werde ich das noch mal kurz aufschrieben. Geht ja nicht das wieder nur die Horde einen Artikel drin hat. Da fällt mir ein, ich muss mich ja noch um die Kleine kümmern. Das sie Medizin bekommt und wen der ihr tröstend die Hand hält und sie pflegt. Dann muss ich mich um den Druck kümmern das der rechtzeitg fertig wird. Haaach, wie soll ich das nur alles schaffen ...

Wo ich grad am Biergarten vorbei komme fangen wir doch mal vorne an. Heee Lütte, wie gehts dir? Gut das zu hören, würdest du bitte die Maid aufsuchen ...
Nein Zuhaus bei ihr nicht im Büro das ist noch von den Bazillen verschont worden und unverseucht...
Schaue mal was sie so an Medizin braucht und kümmere dich ein wenig um deine Cousine. 
Ach und steck mich nicht an ähmmm ... dich ...
Gut zwei Dinge erledigt. Um die Maid gekümmert und die Zähigkeit der Lütten getestet ...

Also weiter ...Grisuhhuuh ...
Bring das zu den Gobos, das sind die Stichworte sie sollen was anständiges draus machen.
Mach ihnen klar das es eilt und das das heute noch mit rein muss ...
sonst werde ich sauer ...
ja noch saurer als über diese Frechheiten der Lütten gegenüber, die sich dieser Kommandantenschnösel da erlaubt hat ...
Das sollte der mal mit mir versuchen. Dem ziehe ich die Ohren lang diesem Rüpel ...

Hmmm, keine Post sonst ...
gut dann widme ich mich mal den wichtien Dingen des Lebens ...
und gehe weiter angeln


----------



## Ugla (31. Januar 2013)

Hahahahaha ....
haallooo 
hahahaha ...

Wie lustig ist das denn, der neue Kopf der Horde genau so hohl wie der Orksenhäuptling Garrosch. 
Und die Fragen dazu sind ja mal wieder genial, das kann auch nur diese Goblingöre ... 
Also sich so blamieren meinte ich ... *Sambi wischt sich die Tränen aus den Augen
Das Sie das alles ein bischen flasch gesetzt hat ist ihr wohl nicht aufgefallen.
Wo es doch wohl besser unter den Witzen aufgehoben wäre ...

Und ich mach noch vor Tagen meine Spässe drüber. Aber das übertrifft ja alles, selbst meine Erwartungen an die Dummheit der Gobos ...
Obwohl, der Artikel über dieses dunkle Konzil war ja ähnlich lächerlich. Der Obermotz weiss keine Antworten auf die wirklich dringenden Fragen.
Ratlosigkeit durchzieht den Rat der aus dem Abschaum der Horde der aus lauter Egoisten und Goldschneidern besteht. Wenn nur halb so viel Hirn da gewesen wäre wie es der Taure an Muskeln mitbrachte wäre die Horde schon einen gewaltigen Schritt weiter...
Aber bei den meisten war es wohl genau anders rum. 
Die hatten zwar genau so viel Hirn wie der Taure nur eben auch so viele Muskeln wie der ...
also wie der Hirn hat ...
Na gut, da dachte ich schon das sie sich das ausgedacht haben unsere "lieben Geschäftspartner".
Und sicher gar nicht erst dort hin gegangen sind.
Da bin ich aber gespannt was sie aus den Notizen der beiden letzen Tage "gemacht haben"....

Hmmm, das kommt mir aber sehr merkwürdig vor...
Wo ist denn der Bericht von dem ersten Tag hin?
Und auch der Rest ist doch nicht der Stil dieser Goblina ...
Das war nicht das was sie mir zur Korrektur geliefert haben und das ich genehmigt habe. 

Gut das die Maid das nicht mit bekommen hat. Die war ja soo krank, das hätte ihr sicher nicht gut getan. Sehr merkwürdig ...
Das würde der doch niemand zutrauen so ein Ende zu erfinden. 
Da wäre sie ja dumm und würde sich jede Menge guter Storys entgehen lassen.
Das ist doch nicht die Art von wem der immer nach der nächsten Sensation jagt...

Das dunkle Konzil am Ende zerschlagen !?!
Das kann nicht von ihr kommen ...
Da steckt doch sicher mehr dahinter. 
Hmmm ... *Sambi blättern noch mal auf des Outfit der Woche

Mal ehrlich ...
Wenn ich wollte das man nicht merkt was da geschiet, dann würde ich es auch gar nicht erst "geschehen" lassen. 
Das würde viele Probleme lösen und dann der Satz, die wichtigen Ämter werden nun von anständigen Mitgliedern der Horde besetzt werden.
Pah anständig und Horde, wer glaubt denn das diese zwei Dinge zusammen gehen.
Als wenn da wer drauf reinfällt. Obwohl mit der Maid klappt es ja auch richtig gut ... ähm ...

Also das jeder denkt ... ähm ... das sie die ... hmmm... guten Geschäftsbeziehungen zur Horde hat ... ja genau.
Aber gut das dieses Nix da nicht ganz so dumm ist wie es den Anschein hat wusste ich ja. 
Sonst würde der ja nicht für ...
ähm... die Zeitung ... ja genau... die Zeitung arbeiten. 
Sehr interessant, dieser Artikel erklärt natürlich einiges. 
Das hätte ich dem ja so gar nicht zugetraut, sehr geschickt gemacht. 
Wirklich sehr schlau angestellt... für einen Gobo meinte ich.

Schlauer als diese anderen, die gleich einen Massenauflauf machen und sich ihrer Sache wohl zu sicher sind ...
Aber ob die am Ende dann diesen hohlen Schädel von Garrosch wirklich gefährden können. 
Gut wie ich gestern sah waren ja einige selbst mir bekannte Gesichter der Horde anwesend. 
Tauren, Blutelfen und sogar ein, zwei Trolle habe ich gesehen. 
Auch wenn diese sich wohl nicht immer einig sind und es auch dort zu offenen Kämpfen kam, wie man so hört...

Na mir solls recht sein, so lange sich die Horde gegenseitig die Köpfe einhaut brauchen wir es nicht machen. 
Oder können es wie der Kommandant halten und den Hordlern nacheifern ...
Ja, so wohl beim "einhauen" als auch beim Inhalt der Köpfe wäre Der für die Allianz wirklich ein "Vorbild".

Wenigstens der Artikel mit der Grippewelle hat Hand und Fuss und ist in diesen schweren Zeiten mal ein Zeichen der Zuversicht und des Trostes. Auch wenn er nur darin besteht zu sagen ... 
Glück gehabt, bisher hat es mich noch nicht erwischt ...

Aber da sieht man dann den Unterschied von der Maid zu den Goblins.
Die Maid weiss wo den Lesern der Schuh drückt und was sie wirklich interessiert.
Woher sie das nur hat?
Na ganz klar, sie hat vorbildiche Lehrer ...


----------



## Ugla (3. Februar 2013)

So ... Mitternacht ist durch - Zeit fürs Mittagessen
... und Mahlzeit allerseits ...

Aber vorher will ich noch mal sehen ob wer im Büro ist.
Nein, weder die Maid noch unsere Praktikantin...
Ach ihr wisst nichts von der? Na ja, sie hat sich beworben bei uns und wenn sie sich bewährt wird sie sicher bald zur Volontärin aufsteigen.
Ja das ist so was wie ein Lehrling bei nem Maurer nur halt für Reporter.
Ich werde morgen mal sehen wie sie sich so anstellt. 
Ich dachte schon, sie könne den Artikel über sich am besten selber schrieben.
Dann muss ich das nicht alles erfragen und sehe gleich was sie kann ...

Was haben die Gobos denn wieder fürn Blödsinn geschickt.
Türsteher in Schlägerei verwickelt ...
Na da war ich wohl zu früh da... *lacht
Das hätte ich ja zu gern gesehen wie der einen der Gäste verhaut...

Und noch etwas ...
Was ist denn mit denen los, so eifrig ...
Sensation auf der Auktion ...
Ach ja Werbung für ihre Sippe ....
Na kein Wunder das sie da zwei Artikel fertig haben....
Da steht ja gar nicht was für eine Sensation. 
Die haben das also noch gar nich fertig...
komisch, was das wieder soll ...

Wenn die so weiter machen gehen wir bald Konkurs
Halbfertiges, dumme Artikel und veralbernde Bilder aber bei der Werbung für ihre Sippe sind sie groß.
Ich möchte nicht wissen was die ihnen wieder zahlen ...
hmmm... zahlen .... genau ... DAS ist es ... 
Da werde ich mal ein Auge drauf haben. 
Ich habe da so ein Jucken um Daumen...

So mein Magen knurrt ...
Das Gespräch eben war sehr anstrengend. 
Aufschlussreich, aber auch anstrengend so einem Magier zuzuhören.
Das könnt ihr mir glauben. Sie erklären einfache Fragen meist sehr ...
ausführlich und kompliziert.
Da bekomme ich immer noch mehr Hunger.
Also ihr entschuldigt mich ...


----------



## Iluness (4. Februar 2013)

*die Maid streckt ihre kleinen Fingerchen aus der Bettdecke, schüttelt sich kurz und springt dann hastig und mit einem Ruck aus dem Bett*

Ach ja hallo an Alle,

Tante sambi wird mich sicher weider schelten...jetzt war ich die letzten Tage doch schon wieder lieber mit Lori unterwegs. Wir haben einige spannende Orte entdeckt und dabei hatte ich doch glatt vergessen, dass heute Drucktermin ist.

*sammelt hastig die letzten Notizzettel zusammen*

Gut dass wir da jetzt eine Praktikantin haben. sie wird uns sicher ein wenig Arbeit abnehmen und dann kann ich auch ein wenig die Zeit für andere Dinge nutzen. Nicht dass ich nicht gern arbeiten würde..aber ich bekomme lri ja so selten zu sehen und er bringt mich doch immer zum Lachen...

*schlüpft in ihre Schuhe und rennt die Treppe herunter, macht auf der letzten Stuffe wieder halt und dreht um*

Ach je...jetzt wäre ich doch fast im Schlafanzug losgelaufen. Wo bin ich nur wieder mit meinen Gedanken? Ihr lenkt mich wirklich ab...

*verschwindet hinter einem Paravant und wirft einige Kleidungsstücke achtlos darüber, nach wenigen Minuten kommt sie wieder heraus und hastet los*

So ich muss jetzt wirklich los...es gibt viel zu drucken und ich habe noch kein einziges Foto geschossen


----------



## Ugla (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo ...
wie ich es hasse vor Sonnenuntergang schon wach ...
na, zu mindest so etwas ähnliches.

Grisu? Wo steckt mein Kleiner denn nur. Der müsste doch den halb fertigen Artikel von den Gobos haben.
Wenn die das drucken wollen heute um es noch als Werbung für Morgen ihrer Sippschaft zugute kommen zu lassen wird es aber Zeit.
Wundert mich ja, wo die doch sonst alles tun ... also für ihre Sippschaft.
Na ich werde mal sehen was im Büro so los ist und ob die Neue mit ihrer Hausaufgabe fertig geworden ist.

Was liegen denn hier Hausschuhe rum ...
Tsss, Praktikantin und schon als erste bequeme Puschen im Büro. 
Fehlt noch das sie sich ein Kopfkissen für das Mittagsschläfchen mitbringt.
Das hätte ich mir damals mal erlauben sollen ...
Ah aber der Bericht ist fertig. Na mal sehen wie sie dran gescheitert ist.
Was steht hier? Mal was besser machen ... pah... diese Göre...

Gestern musste ich sie noch drauf hinweisen das es fünf nach acht ist und sie somit ne viertel Stunde zu spät erscheint.
War unser Termin doch um acht Uhr. Und auch am Ende im Café ...
da erwartete ich eigentlich das ich sie nicht noch drauf hinweisen muss, das meine Tasse noch wegzustellen ist.
Und wie klingt denn das ... mit der Sambi ... dabei sagte ich ihr noch Sambi langt. 
Ich lege wirklich keinen Wert auf einen Titel. Das muss die Neue aber noch lernen!

Hmm, für den Anfang gar nicht so übel. Etwas kurz und viel zu überheblich ...
Auch das mit "mehr Spannung" und so, das kommt aus ihrem Bericht ja nun wirklich nicht raus.
Da soll sie mal bei sich anfangen. Das wird gestrichen ..
Obwohl, nein das lassen wir schön so stehen und ich werde das mal so genehmigen.
Hauptsache die Kleine hat es noch nicht gesehen ...

Das werde ich ihr unter die Nase halten und ihr sagen - siehste selbst unserer Praktikantin fällt das bei deinen Artikeln auf.
Nicht das die Maid am Ende noch meint sie könne nun nachlassen und sich auf die faule Haut legen.
Schliesslich habe ich die Neue ja angestellt damit sich die Maid endlich auch um das organisatorische und die Vertragsangelegenheiten kümmert.
Das will ich doch nicht auch noch alles selber machen müssen. Wird Zeit das sie mir das abnimmt.

Was ist das denn, Post an "die neue Praktikantin" ... in der Redaktion... ?!?
Davon das wir eine Neue haben weiss doch keiner was, wer schreibt ihr denn da ...
Das muss ich erst mal lesen und kontrolieren ...

Ach sie an, habe ich es mir doch gedacht. Unsere lieben Geschäftspartner ...
Und dann einen fertigen Artikel über die 'Auktion mit der Bitte um sofortige Genehmigung. 
Das ist ja interessant ... wirklich sehr interesant ... und so ... überraschend...
Was steht denn da, ach eine Scheme wollen sie verkaufen...
Nein irgend wer und die Gebote sollen an diese Goblingöre direkt gehen ...
Eine Laufzeit über zwei Wochen...

Na wartet ihr gierigen Gobos... 
Einfach mal so nebenbei abbeissen, das könnte euch so passen. Und an den Bücher und vor allem mir vorbei, das könnte euch so einfallen.
Kein Wunder das der da so ohne murren die Rechnung akzeptierte und sogar die Nachtragsrechnung für die Änderungen ...
Aber wenn ihr schon so schlau seid, dann soll die Neue es mal genau so genehmigen ...
Allerdings ersetze ich schnell noch diese Goblingöre durch die Redaktion und dann bin ich mal gespannt was denn aus diesen 30.000 am Ende wird. 

Wenn diese Dumpfbacken meinen uns betubben zu können, dann sollten sie früher aufstehen...


----------



## Ugla (5. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Abend gestern ... und hallo auch

Da hat die Maid doch gleich gezeigt das sie schon viel von dem verinnerlicht hat was ich ihr beigebracht habe.
Zu dem Fototermin mit der Neuen kam sie erst mal eineinhalb Stunden zu spät. 
Was für eine Praktikantin sicher eine angemessen Wartezeit ist.
Aber was sollte ich machen, da ich das selbst erst mal überwachen wollte musste auch ich ...
EINEINHALB Stunden warten! ...So eine Frechheit! 
Das war das Erste was ich der Neuen erkärt habe. Wichtige Personen lässt man nicht warten ...
Das musste ich Der erst mal veranschaulichen und auch die Kleine noch einmal drauf hinweisen.

Gut sie wusste nicht das ich auch da bin, von daher kann ich ihr nicht mal böse sein ...
Aber was sollte ich machen, die Neue saß daneben. 
Da musste ich die Kleine erst mal gehörig zusammenstauchen ...
Damit konnte ich dann auch den nächsten Ausbildugsschritt für meine Kleine einläuten.
Sie soll mir schliesslich auch die wichtigen Dinge mal abnehmen und Verantwortung übernehmen.
Es wird Zeit das sie endlich das Deligieren lernt.
Ich will ja nicht dauernd alles selber machen müssen ...

Aber die Kleine scheint eh grad etwas überarbeitet zu sein. 
Liest sie den Artikel nicht mal - weil ich ihn ja genehmigt hatte...
Und packt ihn gleich noch als Headliner ganz nach oben ...
Einen Artikel der die Kleine noch als langweilig hinstellt und ihre Zeitung schlecht macht ...
Der erste Versuch unserer Praktikantin und gleich die Haupttitelstory?!?
Was will die Maid denn machen wenn mal ein richtiger Artikel von der Neuen kommt?
Ihn gülden einrahmen? 
Und dann der Inhalt, die Neue kann froh sein das ich so ein nettes und großmütiges Herz habe...
Bei der eigenen Vorstellung erst mal den zukünftigen Arbeitgeber schlecht machen ... Tsss

Da kann mir die Kleine doch nicht erzählen das sie den Artikel überhaupt gelesen hat.
Schnell schnell ab in den Druck weil die Zeit mal wieder zu knapp war ...
An statt ihn noch mal Korrektur zu lesen und die gröbsten Missstände, von denen da genug drinnen sind, zu beseitigen.
Na, das wird sie im nachhinein heute sicher noch erledigen. 
Das liegt wohl an dem Stress dem die Kleine noch nicht ganz gewachsen ist.
Daraufhin habe ich ihr gestern erst mal 2 Tage Urlaub verordnet. 
Die Kleine soll sich mal ausruhen, sich erholen und neue Kräfte schöpfen...
Sie wird sie in den nächsten Wochen dringend brauchen...
Schliesslich soll sie sich um die Praktikantin kümmern, ich kann ja nicht auch noch das übernehmen.

Der Maid ist ja nicht mal aufgefallen das die ach so tolle Sensation auf der Auktion von der Neuen genehmigt wurde.
Aber einen schönen neuen Ring hat ihr ihr trotteliger Begleiter geschenkt ...
Auf so einen alten Trick fällt auch nur noch so ein dummes junges Ding wie die Maid rein.
Ihr hättet mal das Funkel in ihren Augen sehen sollen.
Nein nicht der Ring spiegelte sich darin viel mehr ... ach lassen wir es lieber. 
Nicht das ich mir darum auch noch Gedanken machen muss.
Obwohl so ein Krieger und eine Priestess, das passt ja ganz gut.
Der Eine nichts im Hirn die Andere nur Götterspeise ...
Erinnert mich fast an unsere Geschäftspartner ...
_*Sambi wischt sich die Lachtränen ab_

Na die werden ja kochen heute wenn sie sehen das ihr Manöver wohl nach hinten los ging.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann die ersten Gebote hier eintreffen.
Gut das die Maid da grad Urlaub hat...
Werden solche Schemen doch im sechsstelligen Bereich im Auktionshaus gehandelt.
Da passt es zufällig ja ganz gut das das wer überwacht der dafür Kompetent genug ist.
Ich muss der Neuen noch sagen, das diese Gebote zu aller erst MIR zur Prüfung 
der Richtigkeit vorgelegt werden müssen ...
Nein, das muss ich ihr nicht sagen ...

Nach dem gestrigen Abend sollte ihr Das klar sein!


----------



## Ugla (7. Februar 2013)

Hallo ihr ...

so der erste Urlaubstag der Maid ist rum ich werde mal im Büro nach dem Rechten sehen.
Tja, die Kleine ist wirklich strebsam, hat sie doch noch aus ihrem Urlaub die Druckerei gebeten kleine Korrekturen vorzunehmen.
Das nenne ich mal Einsatzbereitschaft. Trotz Urlaub arbeiten ... wo findet man noch so viel Engagement.

Hmm, was haben wir denn so an Post, da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Keine Gebote ... na die werden schon noch kommen.
Ein Eilbrief? Wieso liegt der denn hier rum. Die Neue weiss doch das sie die Arbeit jetzt machen soll ...
Na ... so wird das mit dem Praktikum ja wohl nichts oder glaubt die Praktikanten bekommen nach ner Woche Urlaub ...
Na dann muss sich die Tante also doch wieder um alles selber kümmern. 
Wo zu haben wir denn dann eine Praktikantin
Wenn ich alles selber machen wollte bräuche ich nicht mal die Kleine ...
So was ist das denn was ach so eilig ist ... 

WIE ?!?- Extrablatt ... 
mit dem Vermerkt da fehlt nur noch der Ok-Stempel ...
Ach schau an ein Bericht über die letzte Auktion ihrer Sippschaft ...
Na, das hätte ich mir ja nun schon fast denken können.
Diese Gobos, was meinen die das ich dumm bin. 
Schicken es schnell zur Maid die im Urlaub ist.
Meinten wohl das die Neue da dann einfach einen Ok-Stempel drauf drückt...
Für wie blöd halten sie unsere Praktikantin.
Na wartet ... nicht mit mir ...

So, da lege ich jetzt einen Notizzettel drauf für die Neue ...
Nur von der Maid persönlich zu genehmigen!!! SAMBI !!!
Das sollte langen, da wird die Neue es nicht mal wagen das auch nur anzusehen. 
Die hat gelernt was passiert wenn sie es doch machen würde.
Obwohl ... die Vorstellung diese beiden Dicken im rosa Tütü ...
*Sambi hält sich den Bauch vor lachen
Ich glaube das würde sogar ich mir ansehen und da mal vorbei schauen.

Das muss man den Gobos ja lassen was die Werbung betrifft setzen sie der Maid ja richtige Aufgaben.
Ich sollte da noch mal nachschulen oder es mal mit der Neuen probieren. 
Als Lernbeispiel wäre das sicher gut geeignet.
Am besten ich nehme sie Beide und sehe mal wer dann die bessere "Werbung" schaltet.
Das spart mir Zeit und ich muss mir nicht auch noch bunte Federn ankleben und Papagei spielen.

Gut, die Maid meinte das das Outfit der Woche wohl der beste Start wäre für die Neue.
Da braucht sie nur 3 dumme Fragen stellen von denen 2 schon Name und Herkunft sind...
und die Letzte eh egal ist ... also inhaltlich.
Recht hat die Kleine ja damit und ...
Schlimmer als diese Goblingöre mit ihrem Hohlkopf vom Hordenführer kann es auch nicht enden ...
Nur wollen wir die Neue ja auch nicht unterfordern.

So, nun noch die Arbeitsanweisung für die Neue hinlegen...
Jedes ankommende Gebot für die geisterhafte Scheme geht sofort! an mich ...
ich werde es dann weiterleiten ...
Beschwerdebriefe der Geschäftspartner der Horde auf den Schreibtisch der Maid ganz nach unten legen.
Den Eilbrief als Unterstes noch da drunter!
Alles andere was an redaktion@todeswache-bote.de geht ebenfalls auf der Stapel der Maid 
und immer schön oben drauf legen
Der Urlaub der Maid wurde gerade verlängert und sie kommt wohl erst am Montag wieder ins Büro.
Das heisst das du bitte am Wochenende auch noch mal ins Büro kommst.
Nicht das zu viel unerledigt über bleibt...

Und ich dachte noch, die Neue würde uns Arbeit abnehmen...
aber da fange ich ja wieder ganz von vorn an -
und die Maid hat auch noch den Urlaub verlängert ...


----------



## Ugla (8. Februar 2013)

So was ist denn in der Post ...
Wieso liegt hier nichts? Ach und Hallo euch ...
Hat einer von euch hier die Post weggenommen?
Ach nee unsere Dilari hat die schon alles fein säuberlich und ordentlich auf den Stapel gelegt.
Tja, das war eine wirklich gute Entscheidung von mir die Dilari anzustellen.
Ihr wisst schon unsere vorbildliche Praktikantin die Neue. 
Ja genau die heisst Dilari ...

Als ich sie gestern zur Besprechung traf hat sie mich so sehr überrascht, also Positiv. 
Ich war fast sprachlos ... und das passiert mir selten!
Stellt euch vor die hat in den drei Tagen mehrere Kontakte zu den Pressesprechern von einigen Wachgilden aus Sturmwind geknüpft als die Maid in drei Monaten. 
Da sollte sich die Kleine mal ein Beispiel an Strebsamkeit und Einsatz dran nehmen.
Aber die geht ja lieber mit dem Trottel im Schnee rumtrollen ...
Gut das ich die Dilari habe die mir hilfreich zur Hand geht. 
Was würde ich nur ohne sie machen ...

Ist da eigentlich schon ein Gebot gekommen ...
Hmmm wohl nicht sonst hätte mir Dilari das sicher gleich gebracht.
Die hat auch gestern sofort gedacht, das dieser Eilbrief von unseren Geschäftspartnern sicher nur durch mich genehmigt werden sollte.
Schlaues Kind das ... Schlauer als unsere Gobofreunde jedenfalls. 

Mal ehrlich, wollen da groß abbeissen und versauen die Werbung total.
Wie kann man erwarten das da Gebote für eine *"geisterhafte Scheme"* kommen, 
wenn keiner weiß das die so was versteigern.
Mich würde das als Leser oder Interessenten ja schon interessieren 
wo für ich_ *"nur 30.000 Goldstückchen" *_hinlegen soll ...

Und dann vergessen diese Stümper total den Sinn und versauen die Werbung.
Genau, das Interesse an der Ware wecken, das hat sogar Dilari sofort gewusst. 
Und die ist nur Praktikantin. Selbst die meinte ...
Was nützt das wenn keiner weiß das es sich um eine *"geisterhafte Scheme"* handelt.

Dabei ist das doch gar nicht schwer. 
Man wiederholt das Produkt, also die *"geisterhafte Scheme"*, einfach drei mal ...
schon sitzt das in den Köpfen der Zielgruppe und dann kommen auch die Gebote ...
Zur Not stellt man das Produkt noch durch andere Effekte in den Vordergrund, 
kann ja nicht so schwer sein.

Aber so weit denken die Gobos wohl nicht ...
sehen nur die Goldstückchen die sie wohl schon ausgegeben haben bevor sie sie sich verdient haben...
Na zum Glück haben wir ja nun Dilari, der wäre das sicher nicht passiert - solche Anfängerfehler ...
Die hat sogar wen von den Lordarern getroffen und den um einen Pressetermin zu einem Interview gebeten.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie sich die Maid da schlägt. 
Was sie noch von der psychologischen Gesprächsführungseinheit neulich behalten hat...
Und noch gespannter bin ich auf Dilari wie sie ihren ersten Artikel für den Kulturteil fertig bekommt.
Na schlimmer als dieser Unfug über Elune kann es ja auch nicht werden.
Klang gestern ganz spannend - Bäume die Urlaub machen und ne Ratte die älter ist das die Elfen ...

Da kann sich die Maid dann mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen ...
kam doch ein böser Leserbrief zu deren Elune-Quatsch, was mich doch sehr wunderte.
Nein nicht das da was kommt, sondern eher das es so lange gedauret hat.
Da musste ich ja tief im Archiv wühlen um den Artikel überhaupt noch zu finden.

So... beruhigend das hier alles läuft und Dilari die Urlaubsvertretung für die Maid im Griff hat.
Schön wenn man sich nicht immer um Alles selber kümmern muss ...
und Leute hat auf die man sich verlassen kann.
Da kann ich mich dann um die wirklich wichtigen Dinge kümmmern..

Grisuuhhh ...
komm wir gehen ein wenig mit dem Kätzchen spielen
Macht ja sonst keiner, die Kleine hat ja den Urlaub verlängert
und dann ist ja auch schon wieder Wochenende...


----------



## Ugla (10. Februar 2013)

Psst, und Hallo und so ...

Ich dachte ich könnte in Ruhe mein wohlverdientes Wochenende geniessen ...
Aber was man so alles hört in dieser komischen Ruhe,
da kann von geniessen wirklich keine Rede sein.
Aber wenn ihr ganz leise seid dann könnt ihr es vielleicht auch hören.

Hört ihr was? Ihr hört nichts? 
Ja, genau Das höre ich auch...
und das beunruhigt mich.
Neulich war ich rein zufällig einmal in Ratched.
Eine Taverne voller Hordler sage ich euch.
Bestimmt drei dutzend die Hälfte blutelfische Verräter
Die kommen sonst nie aus den Mauern ihrer Stadt...
Und was soll ich sagen, ich kam rein und KEINER sagte mehr was.

Gut das viele sprachlos sind wenn sie mich sehen, das bin ich gewohnt...
Aber alle, nein da stimmte was nicht.
Und dann diese "Neue Horde", einfach so aufgelöst bevor sie gegründet wurde
Komisch oder? Nein auch da kann was nicht stimmen.
Dann diese _*geisterhafte Scheme*_ die ein Stück einer mächtigen Waffe sein soll...
Dazu diese Spionage im Magierzirkel und dem Feuervogel der keine Eier legt
Wären schon 2 Stücke ...

Aber das könnte uns ja alles egal sein
Nur will sich irgend wer bei der Maid einkaufen
Um die Berichte mit zu beeinflussen wie ich hörte
So eine Frechheit - was glaubt da wer
Hier werden keine Berichte beeinflusst!
Hier wird objektiv berichtet !!!

Und ich hab dann mit Kinderkram zu tun
Versteckspielen und beleidigte Leberwurst
Zwei Gören die Eine schlimmer als der Andere
Erinnert mich an meine Jugend mit Zamis ...
Ähm ... aber das ist lange her und tut grad nichts zur Sache.

Gekündigt hat der Trottel ... also ... versucht ...
Ich habe ihn aber überzeugen können das sie das nur gemacht hat weil sie ihn so sehr mag
und angeben wollte wie sehr er sich um sie sorgt
also vor der Dilari zeigen meine ich
das kenne ich ... ähm ... von anderen 
Eifersucht nennt man das glaube ich...
Zum Glück habe ich damit keine Probleme
Zamis weiss genau was ich mit ihm mache wenn ich ihn mit ner Anderen erwische

Hat ihm beim Verstecken einfach stehen lassen die Kleine
ne ganze halbe Stunde sagte mir Dilari
zum Glück war wenigstens die bei der Maid
Nicht das ich es dem Trottel nicht gönne das der da dumm da stand...
Aber die Kleine vergisst immer das sie die Chefin ist
Also von - Der BOTE - ....

Nur weiss sie wohl nicht was um sie rum los ist
Es wird Zeit das ich sie da mehr einbi... ähm
einar... ähm noch etwas schule ... ja genau
Was meint sie warum ich ihr diesen Trottel an den Schoß hefte
damit sie ihn nett mit Schneebällen bewerfen kann?...

Tss, das ist ein Krieger der läuft noch freiwillig in die Wurfbahn
Nur damit er es abkriegt ... Was ist daran schwer...
Und genau dafür ist der ja auch da ...
Also bei der Maid meine ich, Bevor sie etwas abkriegt
wird er es abkriegen und nicht meine Kleine
Ich hoffe sie hat es verstanden und biegt das wieder gerade...

Das ist wichtiger als dumme Artikel schreiben
das kann unsere neue Volontärin machen
Aber pssst - leise ...
sagt es noch nicht der Maid 
Die hat ja noch Urlaub ...
... bis sie das mit dem Trottel geregelt hat ...

und nun bitte ganz leise...
sonst hört ihr das Wichtigste nicht
Genau das Nichts vom Nichts im Nichts ...


----------



## Ugla (11. Februar 2013)

So und Hallo auch ...

schnell noch mal ins Büro und schauen ob alles läuft ...
Nein nicht in das neue Büro in Eisenschmiede, das ist ja gestern erst genehmigt worden
und das muss ja erst noch eingerichtet werden.
Aber nun hat die Dilari ja erst mal ihr eigenes Büro.
Was sie da an Akten braucht und an Kopien und Abschriften
das darf sie gern selbst entscheiden.
Ja und kopieren oder neu anfertigen und rüber tragen. 
Aber das muss ich ihr sicher nicht noch mal extra sagen.
Da setze ich voraus das ihr das klar ist ...

Oh mein Gott, was haben wir denn diese Woche alles.
Das bekommt Dilari ja nie alles in eine Zeitung gequetscht.
Allein die ach so eilige Werbung für diese _*"geisterhafte Scheme" 
*_füllt ja schon die Titelseite...
Wo bitte will die Dilari denn meine Werbung für die traditionellen
romantischen Gondefahrten durch Darnassus hin packen.
Nicht das da was schief geht. 
Die Maid wüsste ja was da zu tun wäre...
Genau diesen Gobo Quatsch in die Kleinanzeigen packen...

Wo bei und das sage ich höchst ungern, die ist ja nicht schlecht.
Also die Werbung der Gobos meine ich.
Gut zeitlich hätten die es geschickter machen können.
Dann hätten sie auch nicht eine Woche verschenkt 
und wir sicher schon die ersten Gebote ...
Na ja - Gobos halt, was will man da auch erwarten?!?
Das ist genau wie diese dummdreiste Überschrift.
Wer will denn diese Taurenschänke im rosa Tütü sehen ...

Na gut ich und wenn ich das der Damenriege erzähle
werden sich sicher noch mehr köstlich amüsieren wollen.
Da machen wir dann einen Gnomenausflug hin. Das wird gnomastisch oder wie sagen die immer...
Nur wer will die da rein stecken und wohl möglich mit seinem Leben spielen?
Nein die Gobos wären nicht so dumm das zu versuchen.
Obwohl, denen würde ich so etwas ja zutrauen, aber so dumm ...

Immerhin haben sie dieses dunkle Konzil und ihr begehrtes Relikt ja auch gut getarnt.
Ich schätze mal das diese Hordenveräter von Blutelfen das für so überzogen halten
das von denen eh kein Interesse kommen wird.
Und dieser Kuhclub vom Donnernden Fels ich meine, das sind Herdentiere und
was die so in der Birne haben kann man zwei mal die Woche vor der 'Tür bewundern.
Da hat der Trottel ja mehr im Kopf ... also propotional meine ich...
ansonsten unterscheidet es sich wohl nur in kaum wahrnehmbaren Nuancen ...
Na mir soll es egal sein worum sich die Horde die Köpfe einhaut.
So lange sie es denn unter sich tun ....

So prima das alles gut läuft
und die Dilari alles im Griff hat.
Da kann meine Kleine ja noch weiter im Urlaub bleiben
und spielen gehen...
Und wisst ihr was das beste daran ist?
Genau dann muss ich Das nicht auch noch machen ...

_*
*_


----------



## Ugla (13. Februar 2013)

Tssss ...
nichts kann man den Leuten Recht machen.
Da bekommt schon wer ne große Hilfe weil sie so schüchtern ist,
aus Mitgefühl sogar GRATIS und dann noch rummaulen.
Ach und ein "Hallo" auch ...

Da weiß ich echt nicht was ich dazu noch sagen soll.
Es ist doch schon mehr als großzügig von uns diese 
Gratisanzeige überhaupt gratis zu drucken.
Aber dann noch zu erwarten das man nicht nur Rechts unter den Anzeigen erscheint
sondern sich wohl einen Leitartikel vorgestellt hat - finde ich ja etwas frech.

Gut wenn grad nichts Wichtigeres passiert, also für die Leserschaft wichtiger...
Für die Dame die die Anzeige aufgab trifft es vielleicht nicht zu.
Aber so, wo grad jede Menge los ist, wo es um mächtige Schmuckstücke geht,
mit kaum vorstellbare dunkler Kraft und Macht.
Wo wir über einen Todesfall eines der berühmtesten Shamanen der Horde berichten ...
gut das hätte man vielleicht tauschen können aber ... nein auch nicht.
Dann diese traditionellen Gondelfahrten die all die Jahre ein voller Erfolg waren.
Was erwartet da wer der nicht mal für diese von uns optimierte Anzeige bezahlt.

Gut, es war ein Lehrbeispiel für gute Werbung, das ich der Dilari gegeben habe.
Dieses langweilige Gespräch über eine "aufregende Geschichte", 
das ungefähr so viel Pepp hatte wie diese Wachprotokolle die wir dauernd zugeschickt bekommen.
Wen hätte denn das interessiert und vor allem wer hätte darauf geantwortet?
Genau keiner und dann ... genau dann wären wir wieder Schuld gewesen das die da in ihrem Keller
einsam sich dem Rest der Umgebung anpasst und Spinnweben ansetzt.
Da hätte ich das Geschrei erst mal hören mögen ...
Interessiert sich so schon keiner für so ein Kellerkind ...

Pah, wozu mache ich mir die Mühe das noch zu überarbeiten ... ähm ... zu lassen.
Und was ist der Dank, eine Anhörung durch irgend so einen Wichtigtuer
von irgend einem Batallion 69 ... ähm nein... das meine ich jetzt nicht anzüglich!
Das steht so in dem Brief ...

Dabei habe ich gestern schon schriftlich sämtliche Preisnachlässe - bei ner Gratisanzeige?!?
oder sonstigen Ansprüche auf einen Mittelplatz oder gar eine weitere Gratisanzeige abgelehnt.
Und nun will heute noch wer kommen um über so etwas zu verhandeln?
Komische Ansichten haben die ...

Na wenigstens geht die Werbung der Gobos wohl voll nach hinten los.
Allein die Überschrift - Das AAS im rosa Tütü ...
Wer erwartet denn da das es dann um dieses Reliktteil geht das die wohl für eine neue Waffe,
die die Manabombe noch übertreffen soll, brauchen.
So dumm könnne doch nur Gobos sein ...
Obwohl ... wenn ich so recht darüber nachdenke...
Scheint es auch anders wo nicht viel besser um die geistigen Fähigkeiten bestellt zu sein...

Aber das wird sich heute Abend sicher aufklären und dieser komische Winkeladvokat
wird das dann noch einmal genauestens von mir erklärt bekommen... 
Welch Zeitverschwendung - in der Zeit könnte ich viel besser Gondelfahren.
Da lernt man dann auch ohne ne Kontaktanzeige nette Leute kennen
und verdient sogar noch etwas Gold dabei...
Man müsste allerdings aus seinem Keller mal raus kommen ...


----------



## Ugla (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo und was für eine Woche.
So viel Ärger hatten wir ja schon lange nicht mehr.
Aber klar, wenn man sich mit den Problemen frustrierter Frauen rumplagen muss ...
Dabei sind romantische Wochen, mit Gondelfahrten.
Also grad ohne und das nur wegen dieser Dame.
Ja, was nütz es da das die romantik Wochen sind,
wenn man sich um diesen Ärger kümmern muss.

Da hätten wir alle, also ich und die Kleine und die Süsse und sogar die Priestess aus dem Keller
und natürlich auch alle unsere Leser, wirklich mehr von gehabt.
Die Priestess wäre mal ans Licht gekommen und an die frische Luft.
Die Kleine und die Süsse hätten mal sehen können was gute Werbung bewirken kann,
alle hätten sicher mit Spass viele nette Leute kennen gelernt
und wir hätten sogar noch ein weing Gold eingenommen.

Aber so, da werden wir noch als die Bösen hingestellt.
Zu schade das ich der ollen Priestess das nicht in Rechnung stellen kann.
Allein der Verlust aus den entgangenen Gondelfahrten.
Also den für unsere Leser und Kunden meinte ich.

Da dachte ich wir sind jetzt zu dritt da kann ich mich mehr um dieses
schöne Ereigniss kümmern. Aber statt dessen muss ich Briefe schreiben.
Mich mit der Wachdame und der Gnomandantin treffen, einen Termin
mit den Zwergen machen zwecks Rechtsberatung, mit der Maid über die
weitere Hilfe sprechen die wir der Wachdame angeboten haben
und mich bei dem Chef beschweren und das alles in der romantischen Zeit.

Ja genau, romantisch ist anders! Da nützen dann auch Kerzen nichts.
Kein Wunder das da keiner antwortet, wer will schon in einem dunklen Keller hausen.
Das passt ja zu der geisterhaften Scheme die grad versteigert wird.
Da haben die beiden wohl was gemeinsam, also die Scheme und die Priestess.
Genau keine Sau bietet auf sie! Immerhin gab es auf das Preisausschreiben Antworten.
Vielleicht sollten wir die nutzen um der Priestess den Frust zu ersparen.
Andererseits, ob die auf nen Gehörnten mit Hufen steht?

Aber seine Frustration darüber über Dritte Luft zu machen fördert nicht grad die Romantik.
Dabei ist der Unterschied schon recht groß und sollte leicht zugänglich sein. 
Selbst für jemanden der wenig raus kommt.
- Der BOTE - hat zwei Silben, die Kobaldvorhut vier.
- Der BOTE - ist eine Zeitung, die Vorhut eine gut ausgebildete gnomische Einheit.
Gut wir haben auch Gemeinsamkeiten, werden beide doch von Gnomen betrieben.
Aber ich werfe doch auch nicht alle Lulatsche in einen Topf.
So dumm kann man doch nicht mal sein auch wenn man sonst im Dunkeln lebt.

Zum Glück sind wir Gnome aber nicht so dumm als das wir nicht merken würden 
das man da nur versucht einen Keil zwischen uns zu treiben.
Das allein finde ich schon armseelig! Aber ich kann doch nicht den Heiler
die Schuld daran geben das der Kreig verloren wird. 
Feige finde ich das, an statt sich persönlich an mich zu wenden
werden Wachdamen und die Gnomandantin vorgeschoben.
Und die können nun wirklich nichts dafür das sich keiner meldet!
Aber um seinen selbst verursachten Ärger kümmern sollen sie sich.

Na ich werde mich erst mal hinlegen 
damit ich fit bin für die romantischen Gondelfahrten
nicht das ich da unausgeschlafen den Kunden unter die Augen treten muss.
Das ist dann genau so romantisch wie die Kellerblässe.
Tja, armseelig... ist aber auch ne Art der Seeligkeit ...


----------



## Ugla (17. Februar 2013)

Hmmm muuuaaahhhhh ....
Wasn Grisu ...
Ach laß mich schlafen ... 
Ich hatte ne harte Woche ...
und es ist grad mal Mittag ...
Nein ... Grisu ... laß mich ...
Grisuuuuhhh!!! - Ich wäre fast runter gefallen ... 
Ohmmmm na gut, was hast du denn so wichtiges...

Ja, der Zettel ...
kann er nicht noch warten...
Muuuaaahhhhh ...
Gähnen ist soo anstrengend...

Na gut zeig her, wenn es so wichtig ist...
Was Die ist weg ... 
und es sind keine Antworten auf die Anzeige...
Hat sich versteckt und ist nicht mehr aufzufinden...
Ist einfach abgehauen ohne zu sagen wo hin ...
Da hat der Angst das die durchbrennt oder gar schlimmeres...
Tja, gut das ich mitgedacht habe und das Problem im Vorwege erkannte.

Hätte ich dem anderen Problem nur auch gleich so viel Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet.
Aber schön das er nun noch mehr Angst hat.
Geschiet ihm Recht das ist die Strafe wenn er versucht uns zu betubben.
Einfach an uns vorbei die Dinge für sich zu regeln, so weit kommt es noch...
Denkt das ich das nicht mitbekomme und er es über die Praktikantin regeln kann.
Dieser Schlaumeyer von Gobo hält mich wohl für verschlafen ...
Mmmmuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh....

Hmmm Daxi ist weg, von dem dunklen Konzil hört man auch nichts mehr ...
Nicht mal auf Allianzseite ... dann diese *geisterhafte Scheme*,
die am Dienstag bei seiner Sippschaft versteigert wird...
Gut das man da bis zur letzten Stunde wartet um ...
den Preis nicht schon vorher hoch zu treiben ...
ist Ehbei Auktionen üblich!
Das beunruhigt wohl nur den Gobo ...
Aber gut ich werde ihm noch einen Artikel darüber genehmigen...
Die Maid hat ja noch Urlaub ...

Dann wird sicher auch Daxi wieder auftauchen allerdings,
wer weiss was der Hohlkopf von Anführer ihr eingeflüstert hat...
Wenn die mal nicht vom Widerstand gekidnapt ist...
Informationen aus ihr herauspressen ... Einzelhaft ... Folter ... Scheiterhaufen ...
oder sollte das dunkle Dinges wohl möglich so gut versteckt operieren
und die haben Sie sicherheitshalber und tragischer Weise einfach ... 
das wäre ja wirklich tragisch und wohl weit aus naheliegender ...

Also ich würde es ja so machen ... ähm ... wenn ich mir vorstellen müsste ...
ich als Anführer einer verborgenen Gauner - und Mörderbande ...
würde wem zu viele Informationen geben - aus Dummheit zum Beispiel ...
und die Gefahr sehen das da wer anderes mir mein ach so wichtiges ...
sagen wir ... Dingens ... um es man schemenhaft darzustellen ...
wegschnappt... was würde ich wohl tuen ...
genau Grisuh - schneller sein !

Nein, da hast du Recht Grisuh
das hat bei der Dame auch nicht geholfen...
wie sich die Probleme doch gleichen ... 
ja da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu.

Aber es ist ja immer gut wenn man die Probleme erkennt
und versucht sie aus der Welt zu schaffen.
Das hat bei der Redaktionssitzung ja gut geklappt, 
für die die Maid sogar ihren wohlverdienten Urlaub unterbrach.
Ja du hast Recht Grisuh - sehr löblich und vorbildlich...
das sie das auch noch im Urlaub mit erledigt.
Die Dame wird sicher damit zufrieden sein und
wir werden selbstverständlich die fehlenden Informationen nachreichen.

Ich wusste sofort das die Kleine das nötige Talent mitbringt
und irgendwann einmal mich dauerhaft vertreten wird.
Die Lösung ist wirklich brilliant ja fast genial.
Sehr beruhigend, wenn man die Arbeit in guten Händen weiss
und sich darum keine Sorgen mehr machen muss...
Muuuaaaahhhhh ....

Was ist noch Grisuh ...
laß mich ich bin müde ...
Ja, doch ich habe die Süsse als Praktikantin entlassen...
hmmm ... und die Maid hat noch Urlaub ... jaaa ...
Ähm ... ja ... ähm ... gehabt, meine ich ...
Nach dem wir gerade unsere Praktikantin entlassen mussten...
ist der wohl nun zu Ende...
Wer soll sonst die Arbeit erledigen ...

Muaahhh - irgend wer muss noch ...
die Werbung für diese dumme Auktion machen ...
Ach das kann der dumme Gobo selber erledigen ...
Muaaaahhhh ....
genau Grisuh, die muss dann nur noch wer abholen ...

Oooaammmmhhhhuuuaaaaa
Grissuuuhhhh ....


----------



## Ugla (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Ihr,

hat ja gut geklappt mit dem Drucktermin.
Kein Wunder hat sich ja auch die Richtige drum gekümmert...
genau ... Ich...

Da könnte man ja glatt denken das sich die Zeitung von selbst schreibt,
oder man das im Schlaf mal so eben nebenbei erledigen kann ...
Aber so ist das nicht, das könnt ihr mir glauben.
Also bei der Maid oder den dummen Gobos.
Na, zum Glück bin ich da weiter und hätte die Süsse ihre Bilder nicht so gut
und ordentlich weggelegt wäre das mit der Priesterdame auch schon gestern erledigt gewesen.
Aber mal ehrlich, ne Kündigung ist schnell ausgesprochen und eigentlich keine Schlagzeile wert.
Eine Werbung die keinen interessiert, was willste da schon groß schreiben
dann den Gewinner ziehen und verkünden ... das kann selbst Grisuh ...

Tja, aber gestern wollte ich der Vorhut noch viel Glück wünschen
Die Vorhut war aber schon weg ...
Also die Vorhut von der Vorhut, die Nachhut war noch da ...
Also die Nachhut von der Vorhut - nein ... also nicht von Der Vorhut
sondern von der Vorhut die Nachhut für die Vorhut...
ähm ... nee klar, ist klar oder?!?
Genau die Vorhut Vorhut Nachhut ...ähm... ach egal
jedenfalls war die Süsse schon weg ...
Eben mit der Vorhut Vorhut...


Jedenfall hab ich da noch den Schmied getroffen mit nem Freund von ner Insel
Mehe hiess der glaub ich, also der Freund...
Der wurde als Kind von den Verrätern von Blutelfen gekidnapt oder so ...
Aber er konnte neulich dafür die Sindorei töten oder so was ...
und sucht nun seine Insel ...
die wurde verschluckt von so nem gemalten Strom oder so...
Ich sagte ihm dann zu Trost 
- was verschluckt wird kommt auch irgendwann irgendwo wieder raus -
hmm ja, so ist das ... oder Grisuh ...

Tja da hat unsere Süsse genau den richtigen Riecher gehabt mit der Aktion ...
ein voller Erfolg, wir hatten schon drei Anfragen auf die Suchanzeige.
Zu schade das ich sie gleich wieder fristlos kündigen musste.
Also die Praktikantin, meine Süsse ... ja die Dilari meine ich.
Und nein, es war Keiner der sich auf die Suchanzeige meldete, sondern Drei die auch eine wollten.
Da kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich die Leute das sehen.
Die eine regt sich auf das es ohne Bild war, die anderen drei freuen sich ...
also das sie auch bald da stehen dürfen, selbst ohne Bild ...

Der Schmied suchte auch wen und erzählte von so einem armen verfluchten toten Ritter
der wohl gescheitert werden soll von, nein auf, ja genau, auf so nem Haufen - 
Wo bei ich nicht ganz verstanden habe wer da gescheitert ist der Ritter oder der Haufen? 
Egal, jedenfalls sind wir dazu eingeladen worden uns da mal anzusehen und mit zu feiern...
Klang recht komisch und wenig amüsant das Fest. Aber der Schmied versicherte mir 
das einige es wohl mehr mögen als die Liebeswochen.
obwohl ich nicht fand das es so amüssant klang, aber Menschen haben da ja oft andere Ansichten drüber.
Aber angucken werde ich es mir wohl mal, da soll sogar wer kommen die sonst nicht aus dem Keller kommt
also zum Lachen meine ich ... sagte der.

An dem Konzept kann es also nicht liegen das da Beschwerden kommen
sind wohl wie ich gleich vermutete persönliche Eitelkeiten.
Na kein Wunder wenn man sofort am nächsten Tag auf einen Haufen "Fanpost" wartet...
genau und dann nicht mal nach ner Wocher sich wer für einen interessiert...
Da reagieren gerade Frauen mittleren Alters sehr empfindlich... 
höre ich ja immer wieder.

Aber dafür können wir wirklich nichts weder für das Alter...
noch für die eingebildete Selbsteinschätzung oder Überschätzung?
Die wohl etwas zu hoch war und zu Empfindlichkeiten führte ...
Nur gut das die Wachdame es für uns aufgeklärt hat ...
und die Maid ihr Talent bewiesen hat bald meine Aufgaben zu übernehmen...
Da fällt mir ein... die Süsse, also die andere Nichte, nicht die Kleine ...
die Süsse wollte noch ne Aushilfe suchen und vorbeischicken...
Ich kann ja nicht alles allein machen ... Grisuh ...

Wo ist der überhaupt, liegt wahrscheinlich irgend wo rum und pennt
oder trollt mit der kleinen Katze durch den Schnee ...
oder macht Urlaub wie die Kleine
Na wenn alle so beschäftigt sind dann werde ich es ihnen mal gleich tun..
Wo ist meine Angel? ... Ah da...
Ihr entschuldigt mich ja ...
Genau, die Geschäfte rufen ich muss jetzt mal los ...


----------



## Ugla (25. Februar 2013)

Boooaaahhhrrr ey
und hallo auch ...

die Kleine in Urlaub, die Süsse in Pandaria an der Front, der arme Grisuh voll im Stress ...
so kann man doch nicht arbeiten ...
Ich sollte mich mal beschweren gehen!
Nur bei wem .... bei den Gobos vielleicht...
nein die Blösse gebe ich mir nicht, das wäre ja zu peinlich ...

Hat die Neue freie Mitarbeiterin denn was gebacken bekommen.
Hmmm, ja lecker Kuchen nach dem Rezept von dieser Elfendame.
Kann man zwar schlecht in die Zeitung packen, das ginge wohl mit Fisch aber mit Kuchen ...
aber gut mal besser als nichts ...

Was haben die Gobos denn da geschickt.
Na das war ja klar das die ihre Schlappe auch noch als Gewinn darstellen.
Pah wenn ich nur 60% der angepeilten Einnahmen erzielen würde ...
genau dann wären das 40 % Verlust ...
dann würde ich das ja nicht noch breit treten.

Aber das haben sie ja auch wegfallen lassen diese Gauner diese.
Statt dessen geben sie so einem Pistoliero die Schuld.
Das hätte der mal bei mir versuchen sollen.
Den hätte ich gleich Vorort schon von wem beseitigen lassen...
Warum noch lange warten bei so einem geschäftsschädigenden Verhalten....

Was schrieben die da noch...
es gibt ein Spiel bei dem man einen Gobo gewinnen kann.
Na dann ... Bingo ...
Wer bitte will das denn so einen dummen Grünling ...
Also mir langen die Beiden die ich jetzt schon an den Hacken habe...
Aber gut ... irgendwer muss die Arbeit ja machen ...
Also auf Hordenseite meine ich.

Ah die Süsse hat aus ihrem Block berichtet.
Schön das sie dazu Zeit gefunden hat direkt von der Front Berichte zu machen.
und nun wöchentlich über die Fortschritte an der Front aus ihrem Block berichtet.
Nur die Kleine meint wohl das sie nun meinen Posten einnehmen kann.
Die Göre glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft das ich nun ihren einnehmen will...
Am Ende meint sie noch ich würde ihre Schmierenfinkenarbeit für sie erledigen.
Die spinnt wohl und war zu lange mit diesem Trottel unterwegs...

Na, da muss ich erst mal eine Arbeitsanweisung schreiben
und den Leuten klar machen das ICH nicht die Poststelle für -Der BOTE- bin.
Langt schon das ich die Laufarbeiten beim Zwergenrat und so machen muss...
Das ich die Vorbesprechung für das 8 jährige Jubiläum organisiere
mich mit der Zwergenratstante da abmühen muss und so tun ...
als würde mir auch nur dumme Fragen einfallen - wie der Kleinen oder der Süssen.

Der Aushilfe musste ich schon zeigen wie man spannende Geschichten findet...
na mal sehen wie sie sich da weiter durchschlägt durch das Blut der Berge.
Dann noch dieses Kellerkind, das wir letze Woche vernachlässigt haben.
Ihr wisst schon die von dieser Faust ...
Ja die mit dem gescheiterten Haufen .... 
den sie wohl wieder und wider allen guten Sitten erneut aufhäufeln wollen...
Das einzig interessante was der Schmied so zu berichten wusste...
oder war es der tote Ritter? 

Na, soll sich da wer anders drum kümmern
mir langt das ich es deligieren muss ...
nur wem deligiere ich das mal ...
KLEINES... hmmm ... SÜSSE ... hmmm ... NELLI ....
Keine Antwort - keine der Damen da ... na gut dann eben ...

GRISUUHHHH


----------



## Ugla (4. März 2013)

Tja und Hallo und so ...

was für eine Woche wieder mal. Die Nelli hat ne Neue angeschleppt und will nun mit der rumziehen. 
Find ich ja gut, muss ich das nicht.
Die Maid freut sich über das alte Lieblingsspielzeug von ihrer Mutter...
Ja das hatte ich noch in einer alten Kiste gefunden.
Und es ist, bis auf den einen Arm, auch noch tadellos erhalten.
Der Arm ist auch noch dran, also so leidlich dran ...
Aber das ist ein alter Schaden den die Puppe hat, seit dem ich sie in die Kiste packte.
Da hat ihre Mutter schuld, hätte die sie freiwillig abge...
Ach was sage ich, das sind alte Geschichten die hier gar nicht hin gehören....

Aber was ich erzählen wollte, stellt euch vor ihr geht zusammen mit euren Lehrlingen
oder Auszubildenden oder Nichten zu einem wichtigen Termin.
Da wollt ihr mal prüfen wie weit die denn schon sind und wie sie sich so anstellen.
Und dafür lasst ihr eine leckere Schokolade stehen und gute Freunde einfach sitzen.
Klar die haben dafür Verständniss, sind ja geschäftlich Aktivitäten.
Ihr verbrennt euch noch den Mund an der, noch zu, heissen Schokolade
hetzt zu dem Termin und dann ...
genau dann ist keine Sau da!!!

Ja, genau!!! DAS finde ich auch, es ist eine Frechheit!
Wenn der Termin nur mit der Nelli wäre oder mit der ganz Neuen...
selbst wenn es ein Termin mit der Kleinen wäre, würde ich ja nichts sagen...
Aber das war ein Termin an dem ICH unbedingt mit sollte!
Ein Termin in meiner sehr knapp bemessenen Freizeit.
Ein Termin an dem ich gemütlich bei einer heissen Schokolade im Café sass.
Ein Termin wes wegen ich eine andere geschäftliche Besprechung, 
wegen eines achten Gildengeburtstages, abbrechen musste.
Ein Termin in der Proviz, in einem Kuhkaff weit ab vom Schuss.
Ein Termin an dem alle vier aus der Redaktion teilnehmen sollten.
Ein Termin, und das ist was mich stört, der 2 Minuten vorher dann ...
abgesagt wurde!!!

Pah was bildet dieser Landvoigt sich da ein! Meint der ich habe meine Zeit gestohlen?
Oder so viel gespart das ich bis zur Rente von der ersparten Zeit und deren Zinsen leben könnte?
Meint dieser Schnösel wir hätten nichts besseres zu tun als uns die Gegend anzusehen?
Wobei, Gegend gibt es in der Gegend mehr als genug.
Na, ich hoffe die Kleine bekommt wenigstens den Platz in der Zeitung voll ...
Nicht das da dann eine leere Seite statt einer kostenpflichtigen Werbung steht.
Hmmm, aber die Kleine wird es schon machen da bin ich mir sicher.
Nicht umsonst ist sie Chefredakteurin...

Na, mal sehen was sie statt dessen da bringt. Ob sie was von diesem ...
gescheiterten Haufen des Wachregimentes aus Sturmwind bringt.
Die ihren Lichtglauben wohl falsch verstehen und sich lieber selber
ober drauf stellen sollten als arme Unschuldige im Namen des Köngs 
und ihrer verbohrten Lichtgottheit "dem wahren Lichte" opfern.
Na, das habe ich der Kleinen auch gesagt. 
Erst veräppeln sie dich mit dieser Teefrau Elune und nun meint wer
das sein Licht heller brennt wenn er oben wen drauf stellt.
Das der arme Deliquent dann seine Erleuchtung findet und hell erstrahlt ...
Die sollten sich lieber selber mal der Erleuchtung näher bringen und
am besten oben bleiben. Dann würde ich ihnen sogar beim anstecken helfen ...

Denken die nicht an die Kinder die sich das mit ansehen müssen,.
Denken die nicht an ihren "Lichtglauben" hinter dem sie sich dabei verstecken?
Was muss das für ein Gott sein, der es zulässt das in seinem Namen
und im Namen des Lichtes, da so ein Frevel begangen wird.
Oder wir der nur vorgeschickt um von dem eigenen Unvermögen abzulenken?
Ich denke, und das im Gegensatz zu diesen dokmatischen Lichtfrevlern...
also ich denke ja das die ein gutes Beispiel für den Lichtglauben sind.
Völlig verblendet vor lauter Licht und merken nicht, wie sie ihren eigenen Glauben
in den Schatten stellen. Aber gut, wo Licht ist ist auch Schatten...
Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht darüber nachdenken möchte wo der Schatten wohl ist.
Wie er sich äussert sieht man ja ...

Tja, das wird der Kleinen sicher die Augen öffnen und sie wird sich endlich
den wahren Göttern der Nacht und der Dunkelheit zuwenden.
Den Göttern, die sich an diesem Tag freuen werden, das sie nun im Zeichen des Lichtes 
gewonnen haben und es nicht ihnen in die Schuhe geschoben wird,
sondern von diesen verblendeten Lichtgläubigen und "deren Göttern"
veranstaltet wird.

Ob die an dem Tag auch Bier und Wein ausschenken und noch wen fürs Catering suchen?


----------



## Ugla (11. März 2013)

Hallo Grisuh...

so ausser Atem heut...
Ja ich weiss das heute Druckabgabe ist und die Maid noch Urlaub hat.
Ja, ja, ist mir klar das irgend wer die Arbeit machen muss.
Wo ist denn Nelli schon wieder...
Ah du meinst sie ist unterwegs und sucht spannende Geschichten.
Die soll lieber welche finden als sie zu suchen und die dann aufschreiben.

Weisst du, das sie sich diese komischen Lichtleute da nicht angesehen hat
ist mir ganz recht. Was hätten wir damit machen sollen?
Eine fröhliche Werbung für eine feierliche Verbrennung?
Nur um deren Verbohrtheit zu unterstützen und die Unfähigkeit Probleme zu lösen...
die einen weiteren Horizont verlangen als ein Licht im dunklen Keller einem gibt?
Oder über dieses verschobene Turnier ... das dann wohl doch stattfand.
Da frage nicht nur ich mich was da wohl verschoben wurde.
Ja du hast Recht, Wetten waren erlaubt ...

Da fällt mir ein, die Zwerge waren alle mit Grippe flachgelegen.
Da wurde dann die Ratssitzung verschoben...
Immer noch besser als über feierliche Verbrennungen und Wetten zu berichten.

Komisch nur das die aus Lakeshire ihr Turnier aus der Hand geben.
Da wird wohl einer mit der Faust nicht nur auf den Tisch gehauen haben.
Ja, Grisuh auch anderen ins Gesicht. 
Obwohl der sich ja doch eher zurück gehalten hat beim Hauen.
Und das Ganze aus dem Hintergrund gelenkt ...
Aber was sage ich, sollen sich die Menschen doch gegenseitig hauen und betubben.
Die Gnomin jedenfalls hat es auch bemerkt nach dem ich sie warnte.

Ja genau die von den Geburtstagskindern, die mit der tollen Feier auf dem Jahrmarkt.
Richtig, wo jeder der wollte und sich nur ein wenig anstrengte ein Haustier hätte mitnehmen können.
Genau auch so ein Glühwurm zum Beispiel...
Der hätte Einigen wohl eher ein Licht aufgehen lassen. 
Ja Grisuh ... und ein helleres ...
Aber für die Witzseite hätte es getaugt da hast du Recht mein Kleiner.

Oh schau was brennt so wunderbar
ist es die Hex - Nein ein DK

Vielleicht sollte die Maid das nehmen, sind ja alle schon uralt die Witze 
und haben einen sooo langen Bart das jeder Zwerg neidisch wäre.

Oder wie wärs mit ...

Wer wird denn da den Haufen scheitern
es ist die Faust - mit ihren Streitern 

Aber so ein Großereigniss lenkt dann schön von dem ab was man eigentlich vor hat.
Das merkt dann so schnell keiner - da würde sogar ich drauf wetten.

Zeig mal was die Gobos so haben.
Ach nein, das sieht ihnen wieder ähnlich
Werbung und Werbung und sonst noch was ? 
Pah an statt sich an den gesellschaftlichen Problem zu versuchen
denken die wieder nur an mei ähm unse.. ähm an den Profit.
genau Grisuh - ihren eigenen ...

So mein Kleiner, alles genehmigt nun mal los...
Die Maid suchen ... ach nee die hat ja immer noch Urlaub
Die Süsse ... ähm ist in Pandarien ... Nelli? ... noch unterwegs?
Ja mein Gott dann brings halt zu den Gobos
Wie Nein ?
Doch sollen die es fertig machen...
Nein, ja, nein, was denn nun ...
mein Gott ich kann nicht alles sofort erraten...

Ach so jetzt verstehe ich dich
ja du hast Recht ich werde mir noch den Mund verbrennen
und es stimmt Kleiner - ich habe da wieder was falsch gesagt
ich glaube ja an gar keine Götter
und trotzdem geht mir manchmal ein Licht auf...

nun aber los Grisuh ...


----------



## Ugla (17. März 2013)

Was ist denn hier los ...
Keiner da der arbeitet oder wieso ist hier im Büro so eine Unordnung.
Was haben wir denn diese Woche so an Artikeln ...
Hmmm die Maid wird von den Worgen den Muloggs vorgeworfen?
Was ist das - das ist einer der ersten Artikel die wir hatten.
Der sollte schon längst in der Ablage gewesen sein ...

Und - wieso liegt DAS hier rum...
das ist der Artikel mit den Weihnachsgrüßen!
Hier eine bekritzeltes Blatt das aussieht ...
als hätte ein Kleinkind das erste Mal schreiben geübt
Überhaupt sieht es hier wie in einem Affenstall aus

Unmöglich die Kleine, nur weil sie Urlaub hat
muss doch nicht das ganze Büro so aussehen ...
Ich räume denen den Dreck aber sicher nicht hinter her
oder wohlmöglich hier auf .... Paaah
Aber da hätte ich ne Idee ...
Grisuh ... Grisuuuhhhuhhh

Ah da bist du ja und was hast du am Fuss...
Oh die Werbung die ich in Auftrag gab ist fertig
lass mal sehen, ja das klingt Gut ...
Großes Turnier in Eisenschmiede ...
Da muss mit rein das es die Damenriege der Koboldvorhut macht
und hier sollte noch "überaus" eingefügt werden...
und "Großereigniss" kling auch besser...
hier fügen wir noch "gesellschaftlich wichtigstes" ein
und sonst geht das ja schon mal

Und was hast du da noch von den Gobos ...
Ach schau an einen Toten Ritter haben sie ein zweites Mal wiederbelebt
und der Macht nun offen Ärger in Silbermond bei den blutenden Elfen
Taucht auf dem Basar auf und droht der Stadt offen ...
geschiet ihnen Recht diesen elenden Verrätern

Was will der eine Armee aufbauen aus lauter Toten ...
na wenn die da sich gegenseitig bekriegen hat er ja bald genug...
Ausgangsmaterial meine ich ...
Schau an sie suchen also das zweite Teil dieser Waffe
wobei der Tote Ritter es wohl schon hat ...

Da soll die Trollfrau mal schön aufpassen in ihrem Djungel da
könnte sonst für sie teurer werden als die läppischen Goldmünzen
die sie dafür bezahlte ... 
Ihr Leben wird sicher der höhere Preis und wenn die dann gleich noch ...
seiner neuen Armee angegliedert wird ...
zahlt sie auch noch die höheren Zinsen
Aber gut... sollen sie sich selber gegenseitig umbringen
mir nur recht ...

 Girsuh ... bring das so zurück 
ist bis auf die kleinen Änderungen so genehmigt
ich hoffe nur das die Gobos eine besser Ordnung halten
als die Kleine hier ...

Die wenigsten unser Leser werden es merken 
wenn die alte Artikel zum lesen bekommen meinst du?
Ja Grisuh ... da magst du Recht haben ...
nicht mal wenn es der Weihnachsgrussartikel im Hochsommer ist...
wenn wir da nur ein Sommerbild drunter setzen?
*Sambi lacht laut los

Ja, da gebe ich dir auch Recht ...
Nun aber los mein Kleiner
aufräumen sollen die hier selber...


----------



## Ugla (19. März 2013)

Oh Hallo Grisuh ...

Ja, du hast Recht Grisuh, die neue Ausgabe ist genau so wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe.
Die gesammte Titelseite von den Gnomenturnier und der Expetion der Gnome beherrscht.
Hoffentlich finden die Zwerge noch Verstärkung für ihr Team ...

Genau... ist super geworden ...
dafür hast du dir eine Belohnung verdient.
Ich habe da eine schöne für dich gefunden.
Warte ich hole es kurz aus dem Büro ...
Schau was ich da habe Grisuh ...
Oh hallo ihr auch da ...

Mal sehen ob das noch wichtig ist ...
Nein - da für dich Kleiner
Gut gefangen ... wirklich gut
*der kleine Schwarze Drache kaut genüsslich auf einem Stück zerknülltem Papier
das ist auch unwichtig - da für dich
und hier gleich noch eins ...
_*ein großer Rauchkringel wabert üder dem Flugplatz von Eisenschmiede_

Ach das hier war damals schon nicht wichtig ...
das sollen die mal ablegen...
Aber hier gleich zwei für dich ...
und das hier ...
ist Gobokrams wer weiss wie wir es noch gegen die verwenden können
das sollen die auch mal ablegen
_*ein weiterer Rauchkringel zerplatz_

Das hier ist mir wichtig ...
und das hier ... der Maid
also hopp Grisuh ...
und gleich noch die Fortsetzung...
und was ist das ...
ne Bananenschale!?!
Nein keine Angst Grisuh ich weiss das du keine ...
Müllverbrennungsanlage bist.....

Na, wer weiss wofür die die noch brauchen ...
die kann gern in die Ablage...
Ach schau an die Werbekampagne für ihre Sippe ...
über diese Scheme ...
die stecke ich mir mal lieber sel ... ähm ...
Nein Grisuh - hier nimm lieber das und das hier ...
*und wieder zerplatzt ein großer Rauchring

dann haben wir hier noch einen vollgekritzelten Block
da waren wohl die beiden Balgen wieder hier ...
und Nelli wusste nicht wie sie diese Gnomengören bechäftig
den bekommst du zum Abschluss
klar mein Kleiner ...
und Hepp und Hepp, hepp und hepp ...
*drei überdimensionale Rauchringe überholen sich gegenseitig und ein heisernes Husten ist zu hören

Genug?...
Hats Spaß gemacht?...
Ja dann habe ich ja erreicht was du verdient hast...
für heute zu mindest ...
wie das ist die neueste Ausgabe...
diesen Gobo Artikel brauchen wir sicher noch
da stehen ja noch aktuelle Dinge drin...
den bekommst du als Leckerlie zum Nachtisch ...
Wie nein ...

Ach du meinst ...
denn brauchen wir noch? 
Das sagte ich doch
Auch nicht, was meinst du denn dann?
Ich sollte mal nachdenken?
Was meinst du was ich die ganze Zeit mache ...
Also wirklich ... du bist ja fast schlimmer wie diese Gobos...
Wie? Ja?!? ... ach so ... hmmm... ja ...

Aber du hast recht mein Kleiner ...
es ist schon komisch...
kein Gemecker über die Titelseite ...
kein - aber unser Artikel ist viel wichtiger ...
einfach nur ohne maulen auf eine Randnotiz verschoben...
interessant ... wirklich sehr interessant...


Ja Grisuh ...
du hast dir deine Belohnung heute wirklich verdient.
Und im Büro ist es jetzt auch etwas aufgeräumter ...


----------



## Ugla (26. März 2013)

Ah meine Gratisausgabe liegt hier ja schon ...
und Hallo auch ...

So mal schauen, der Nachruf auf das Turnier ist ja gut gelungen...
auch wenn ich das ja ungern sage .... 
aber Nachtrufe können die echt gut .
Auch wenn sie sonst nicht viel hinbekommen
ausser Werbung und Nachrufe...
Na Gobos halt ...

Die wissen nicht mal wer diese Plakate überall aufgehängt hat.
Das die das in Sturmwind von ner Horde in schwarz gehüllter
und durch Umhänge getarnter Type haben machen lassen...
das wissen die Gobos nicht mal ... tappen da im Dunkel.
Ob die das auch in Orgrimmar waren?

Na, geschieht ihnen Recht 
das sollen die mal schön selber rausfinden wer das war.
Und wenn nicht - um so besser für die Allianz.
Wenn die Hordies sich gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen
dann wird unser hier um so leichter ...

Aber die verlassen sich da wohl auf die Wahrsagerin
die der Horde gleich zwei Siege vorhersagt...
erst über die Allianz und dann sollen die 
auch noch ihre Hornviecher an die Allianz verlieren.
Wer will die denn bei uns? Ausser aufm Grill meine ich ...
Heisst nicht umsonst - wie Ochs vorm Berg ...
in dem Fall wäre ja noch ein "R" zu viel ... 
es müsste - vom Berg - heissen ...

Tja und was haben wir noch ?!?
Ah die von mir optimierte Werbung von diesen
Lordareonern ... sehr gut ...
Die die da das verseuchte Land der toten Ritter
wieder gegrünen wollen.
Die sollten mal lieber auf Pandaria für Ordnung sorgen
an statt es sich im Nirgendwo gemütlich zu machen.
Aber gut ... der Preis war ja OK ...

So weit ja ganz gut geworden ...
dafür das die Maid immer noch Urlaub hat
Nelli nur unterwegs ist ...
und Grisuh sich nun erst mal ausruhen kann.
Nur die Gnomin im Outfit gefällt mir nicht
die hat meinen Hut auf ...
Kann die sich nicht nen eigenen suchen...
Aber das ist wohl der Preis ...
den man für seine Berühmtheit zahlen muss.
Gibt immer wieder Leute die einen dann
nacheifern, nachmachen oder als modisches Vorbild sehen.

Ach ihr wisst nicht was ich meine ...
dann schaut mal hier in meinem Gratisexemplar
http://www.todeswache-bote.de/


----------



## Ugla (31. März 2013)

Huch was macht ihr denn hier ...
überall bunte Eier verstecken?
Vür Leute die aussehen als hätten sie Hasenohren auf?

Erst dachte ich ja das wäre so ein Intelligenztest für Menschen
Doch dann erfuhr ich das es eher Balzruitual oder eine Art Fruchtbarkeitsfest von denen ist.
Ist ja auch OK, aber als gestern einer versuchte Hermine, 
mein Arakkograhuhn, auszupressen um noch ein Ei zum färben zu bekommen...
da wurde ich dann doch etwas ... ungehalten.

Das ging gestern auch schnell, war ich doch sowieso schon etwas ... ungehalten
Stelt euch vor, da schickt wer im Namen von dieser Goblinschnäpfe,
einen gefälschten Brief an diesen Gobo Nichtsnutz
und der hat Nix besseres zu tun als es so zu drucken.
Nicht mal zu Genehmigung haben sie es mir vorgelegt.
Und was soll ich euch sagen ... ja ihr könnt es euch sicher schon denken,
es war eine Ente ...

Gut die geben auch Eier und wenn man sie färbt sieht man den Unterschied kaum.
Aber darum geht es nicht und würde auch nicht klappen
bei einer "Zeitungsente" ...
Ach ihr wisst nicht worum es dabei ging?
Nun da wird von irgend so einer "geheimen Organisation",
die so geheim ist das sie keiner kennt, das schwarze Exil ...
Aber unsere Zeitung dazu nutzten wolen gegen diesen Orksenhäuptling zu stänkern
ihn zu veräppeln oder als faules Ei darzustellen. Tsss ....

Dabei braucht es gar keiner weiteren Diskreditierung dieses ... Subjets
Und mal so unter uns, wer glaubt denn tatsächlich das es drei dutzend
in schwarzen Kaputzen gekleideten Blutelfen ungesehen und unbemerkt
gelingen würde "halb Sturmwind mit Plakaten zuzupflastern...
Die sollten lieber mal ihre eigene Stadt mit ein paar Graphities verschönern
An statt die hier ansässigen Wachgilden in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen...


Aber nein, ihren dummen Ideen habe ich es nun zu verdanken
das ich mich für wen entschuldigen darf den ich nicht mal kenne.
Gut das diese Goblingöre sich grad versteckt hält ...
und gut für sie das ich da schon sooo viel Gold reingesteckt habe
sonst würde es ihr nicht so gut ergehen wie Hermine ...
und ich würde dann nicht nur ein Ei oder
mein Gold aus ihr raus gepressen...

Was denkt diese Göre sich dachte ich noch und sagte dies auch 
unserem Geschäftspartner auf Hordenseite
Der wusste wohl schon was seiner kleinen Freundin blüht
und übergab mir den Brief mit der gefälschten Unterschrift ...
Interessant solche Schriftstücke wirklich sehr interessant.
Das fand der Magier der dunklen Künste auch ...


----------



## Ugla (31. März 2013)

Huch was macht ihr denn hier ...
überall bunte Eier verstecken?
Für Leute die aussehen als hätten sie Hasenohren auf?

Erst dachte ich ja das wäre so ein Intelligenztest für Menschen
Doch dann erfuhr ich das es eher ein Balzruitual 
oder eine Art Fruchtbarkeitsfest von denen ist.
Kein Wunder das sie die Eier deshalb auch nicht richtig verstecken.
Ist ja auch OK, aber als gestern einer versuchte Hermine, 
mein Arakkograhuhn, auszupressen um noch ein Ei zum färben zu bekommen...
da wurde ich dann doch etwas ... ungehalten.

Das ging gestern auch schnell, war ich doch sowieso schon etwas ... ungehalten
Stellt euch vor, da schickt wer im Namen von dieser Goblinschnäpfe,
einen gefälschten Brief an diesen Gobo Nichtsnutz
und der hat Nix besseres zu tun als es so zu drucken.
Nicht mal zur Überprüfung oder Genehmigung haben sie es mir vorgelegt.
Und was soll ich euch sagen ... ja ihr könnt es euch sicher schon denken,
es war eine Ente ...

Gut die geben auch Eier und wenn man sie färbt sieht man den Unterschied kaum.
Aber darum geht es nicht und würde auch nicht klappen
bei einer "Zeitungsente" ...
Ach ihr wisst nicht worum es dabei ging?
Nun da wird von irgend so einer "geheimen Organisation",
die so geheim ist das sie keiner kennt, das schwarze Exil,
um diesen Merades, berichtet ...
Die selbst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen 
aber unsere Zeitung dazu nutzten wollen gegen diesen Orksenhäuptling zu stänkern
ihn zu veräppeln oder als faules Ei darzustellen. Tsss ....

Dabei braucht es gar keiner weiteren Diskreditierung dieses ... Subjets
Und mal so unter uns, wer glaubt denn tatsächlich das es drei dutzend
in schwarzen Kaputzen gekleideten Blutelfen ungesehen und unbemerkt
gelingen würde "halb Sturmwind" mit Plakaten zuzupflastern...
Die sollten lieber mal ihre eigene Stadt mit ein paar Graphities verschönern,
was sie mit diesem angeblichen "Plakat" ja sogar getan hätten,
an statt die hier ansässigen Wachgilden in ein schlechtes Licht zu stellen...
durch solch infame Lügengeschichten

Aber nein, ihren dummen Ideen habe ich es nun zu verdanken
das ich mich für wen entschuldigen darf den ich nicht mal kenne.
Gut das diese Goblingöre sich grad versteckt hält ...
und gut für sie das ich da schon sooo viel Gold reingesteckt habe
sonst würde es ihr nicht so gut ergehen wie Hermine ...
und ich würde dann nicht nur ein Ei oder
mein Gold aus ihr herraus gepresst haben...

Was denkt diese Göre sich, dachte ich noch und sagte dies auch 
unserem Geschäftspartner auf Hordenseite
Der wusste wohl schon was seiner kleinen Freundin blüht
und übergab mir schleunigst den Brief mit der gefälschten Unterschrift ...
Interessant solche Schriftstücke wirklich sehr interessant.
Was man damit so alles anstellen kann ...
das fand der Magier der dunklen Künste auch ...

Na jedenfalls ist dem Gobo jetzt klar wen er zu fürchten hat
ich hoffe es für ihn und seine kleine Freundin jedenfalls.
Wenn sie schon nichts ordentliches auf die Reihe bekommen
und sie sich Geschichten ausdenken müssen ...
um überhaupt mal ne Storry zu bekommen.
Dann sollten sie dringend darauf achten, das sie nur ...
sagen wir ihr eigenes Nest beschmutzen oder ihre eigenen Leute ...
verkackeiern ...

Und es dann auch selber wieder grade rücken und ...
es nicht wieder in meine Hand legen ...
ich entschuldige mich nicht gern 
und schon gar nicht für andere!!!
Mir langt schon das ich das für die Kleine und die Süsse ständig muss
da brauch ich nicht auch noch solch Hordenmist von den Gobos dafür ... 

So nun muss ich mal wieder weiter ... suchen ...
nein nicht bunte Eier ...
sondern eine rechtlich wasserdichte Gegendarstellung
für diesen "Plakatscherz" ... 
und ihr gefaktes rumgeeiere ...


----------



## Ugla (1. April 2013)

Tja was soll ich sagen ausser ... erst mal Hallo ihr da ...

habt ihr heute schon geguckt ob euer Schnürsänkel an den Puschen auf sind?
Nicht? Dann wird es mal Zeit dafür. 
Oder haben die gar keine? - Dann schaut mal lieber noch mal nach...

Nein Aprilscherze, kleine Krebse auf Foren oder ein abgeschaltetes Netz.
All das und manch anderes was ich heute hörte sind wohl solche.
Aber das mit diesen Plakaten ...
Das war zum einen schon letzten Woche und zum anderen wenig amüssant.

Stellt euch vor, und das habe ich auch Nelli gesagt, stellt euch vor da musste ich ...
Ich - Sambi -, als rechtlicher Vormund und somit haftbar, mich für diesen ...
sagen wir Scherz auf Kosten Anderer ... entschuldigen.
Sogar öffentlich bei allen Lesern und diesen ... Wachgilden... von Sturmwind.
Dabei sind für diese Nachlässikeit eigentlich unsere Geschäftspartner verantwortlich.
Verantwortlich was den Grund als auch die Ursache angeht.

Da habe ich es dann diesmal zur Überraschung von Nelli vorgezogen 
diesen Artikel einmal persönlich zu verfassen und meine ... 
sagen wir Freude an dem Anlass zum Ausdruck zu bringen.
Ich bin sehr gespannt was weitere Nachforschungen bezüglich des Briefes so ergeben werden.
Und freue mich schon auf einige ... sagen wir ... Überraschungen ...

Aber davon hatten wir die Tage ja genug und jeder rätzelt was da Wahr war...
nicht gefundene Eier, offene Schnürsenkel an Puschen,
das I-Net das nicht mehr da ist oder Plakate die nie da waren?
Aber was es auch ist, eines ist ganz sicher ...

-Der BOTE- liegt ab Heute wieder mit brandneuen Neuigkeiten und tollen Berichten 
an jedem Kiosk und stillen Verkäufer für nur 10 Silberlinge aus 
http://www.todeswache-bote.de/

ACHHHH und die 10 Silber ...


NICHT VERGESSEN!!! ....


----------



## Ugla (8. April 2013)

So ...

und hallo ihr auch wieder da?
Ja tut mir leid das ich keine Zeit hab, aber ich muss grad mal wieder arbeiten.
Was haben wir denn heute alles so schönes...
Nicht das uns das noch einmal passiert und wir da so ne Falschmeldung untergejubel bekommen
für die ich mich auch noch bei wem entschuldigen muss.
Kann ich ja gar nicht ab so was...
Also mich völlig unschuldig für andere entschuldigen zu müssen.

Das hat mich ganz schön in Rage gebracht die letzen Wochen kann ich euch sagen.
Von so was bekomme ich echt schlechte Laune und Plague auf den Zähnen.
Fragt mal die Maid oder die Süsse oder Nelli ...
Wo bei Nelli kennt das noch gar nich. 
Die wurde bestimmt von der Süssen gewarnt. 
Genau wegen diesem roten Kellerkind da neulich,
dem es wohl an Aufmerksamkeit fehlte und so unter uns ...
noch immer fehlt!
Nicht mal das Bild das wir auf ihren Wunsch noch brachten
brachte es ... ähm also.. sagen wir ... Erfolg

Na das ist ja mau heute. Wird Zeit das die Maid wieder aus dem Urlaub kommt
wir haben ne Einladung vom ollen Maximus ...
Oh von Nelli was neues aus Sturmwind.
Interessant was da so alles passiert und wohl die wenigsten wirklich mitbekommen.
Aber das sieht ihnen Recht, ich muss mich für wen entschuldigen den ich nicht mal kenne.
Einem Hordler auch noch und die meinen sie könnten, in meiner neuen Heimatstadt,
tun und lassen was sie wolllen? 
Na nur gut das Nelli sich da öfter aufhält und so Dinge mitbekommt die mir sonst völlig entgehen würden.

Wisst ihr, eigentlich wollten wir ja nicht aus den Hauptstädten berichten da es zu ...
schwierig, ja fast unmöglich für unsere gesammte Leserschaft ist an dem Geschehen wirklich teil zu haben.
Wie uns durch die Falschmeldung der angeblichen Plakataktion gut vor Augen geführt wurde.
Aber es gibt Dinge die den Ruf der Stadt nachhaltig beeinflussen und mit denen wir von -Der BOTE-
und unsere Redaktion und einige unser Leser dann leben müssen.
Ungewollt und weder von Uns noch von vielen unserer Leser wirklich zu beeinflussen oder gar erst mitzubekommen.
Von daher sehen wir in diesem besonderen Fall einmal davon ab.
Gerade weil die Verursacher dieses Artikels nicht gerade dafür bekannt sind sich für 
Falsche Beschuldigungen gegenüber Dritten zu entschuldigen, 
erwarten wir dies hiernach wohl auch nicht zu tun!

Was haben wir da von der Hordenseite? Nur zwei lächerliche Absätze und einen Steckbrief?
Das ist ja mal wieder mau und lässt ne halbe Seite frei.
Typisch, kaum gibt es mal was das den Geschehnissen Sturmwinds das Wasser reichen könnte
und ist nicht grad "lukrative Werbung" für diese Gobos ...
schon schwächeln sie. Das kann ich so nicht genehmigen.
Wo ist Grisuh? Grissuuuhuuhhh ...

Ach den hab ich ja weggeschickt zum spielen mit der Katze der Maid...
Nelliii ... ach die ist wieder auf Jagt nach ner Story- wo sie doch grad
nach der Letzten in Sturmwind ins Hospital musste und ihre Wunden
gesund pflegen lassen und sich erholen.
Aber das nenne ich mal Einsatz - kaum wieder auf den Beinen
schon unterwegs zur nächsten Sensation...

Hmmm....
Na dann muss ich da selber noch mal ein paar kleine Korrekturen dran vornehmen.
Einen Spannungsbogen aufbauen und einen persönlichen Bezug da rein bringen
Hintergründe dem unwissenden Leser erläutern um ihm die ... 
sagen wir Ziele dieser terroristischen Vereinigung und ihrer
subversiven Elemente abschreckend aufzuzeigen und dem Leser nahe zu bringen.
Abschliessend noch das amtliche das eh jeden langweilt und gut ist das ...
Wieder ein Problem gelöst und den freien Platz gefüllt.

Nicht das wir uns am Ende noch dafür entschuldigen müssen ...
das wir nur ne halb volle Zeitung für den vollen Preis verkaufen meine ich.
Wir sind schliesslich keine Gobos die das mit Falschmeldungen füllen 
für die Ich mich am Ende noch völlig unschuldig
bei unbeteidigten Dritten entschuldigen muss ...


----------



## Ugla (4. Juni 2013)

Ahh Grisu was hast du denn da für mich?


Hmmm sehr interessant Neuigkeiten von Zamis 

und Hallo ihr da, geht ruhig weiter hier gibt’s nichts zu sehen…



 Ja Grisu es stimmt immer was los hier und auch da …

 Jeden Tag stecken sie jemand da rein aber jeden Tag kommt auch wer wieder raus.

 Gut das du da wen gefunden hast der grad raus kam und der  weiß wo genau sie Zamis hin gesteckt haben. Das ist ein großer Schritt voran mein Kleiner. Nun können wir weiter planen und sehen wie genau wir da rein und vor allem wieder raus kommen. Natürlich mit Zamis was denkst du warum ich dies sonst mache…



 Was mit den anderen ist? Mir doch egal sollen sie da ihre Zeit absitzen und von mir aus verfaulen.

 Wenn die so dumm sind sich erwischen zu lassen geschieht es ihnen recht. 

 Und sie sind ja schließlich nicht für mich da rein gegangen.  



 So weit so gut, nun müssen wir noch mal zu Zakum, Zamis Bruder. Der wird uns da sicher helfen. 

 Nein, er wird nicht Nein sagen können, ich habe bei ihm noch mehr als etwas gut.  Und dumme Fragen stellt der auch nicht, dazu kennt er mich zu gut …

 Genau mein Kleiner,  er wird keine Wahl haben und uns was passendes basteln.   Und wen der es da rein bringt zu finden sollte auch kein Problem darstellen.  Zur Not müssen wir ein wenig in die Wachen … investieren.  Bei deren Entlohnung sollte es nicht die Welt kosten.  Und .. wenn es wer wert ist dann doch wohl Zamis …



 So, nun schau ich mal ob ich die Kleine noch irgendwo erwische. Es gibt noch einiges was sie vorher noch wissen sollte. Und du mein Kleiner schaust mal was die Gobos so treiben. Denen können wir das dann gut in die Schuhe schieben. Lach nicht Kleiner, irgendwer muss Schuld sein und die haben es eh nicht besser  verdient …


----------



## Ugla (12. Juni 2013)

Grisuuhuuu ...

Ah da biste ja mein kleiner Freund. 
Hast du ne Nachricht dabei?
Ah gut das du so schnell warst ...
Ach und ein - Hallo an alle Neugierigen 

Was lese ich da, der Goblin war ja richtig fleissig.
Gut das er denkt das er das Ding bald gebaut haben wird.
Wird auch Zeit denn wenn der Verlegungsplan stimmt 
und wenn sie sich wie ich es erwarte streng daran halten
werden wir es bald brauchen ...

Gut das ich den vorher schon mal ...
sagen wir einsehen konnte und noch besser
das keiner im Raum war. 
Genau da konnte ich dann noch einige kleinere Korrekturen vornehmen.

Nein keine Angst mein Kleiner, es wird mir nichts passieren.
Nein auch hinterher sicher nicht ... 
dafür sorgt ja schon der dumme Gobo.
Oder meinst du das er was gemerkt hat?

Nicht? - Na das hätte mich auch gewundert - wenn der was merkt.
Das wäre ja das erste Mal bei dem ...
Lach nicht Grisuh - du versengst sonst noch den Ast auf dem wir sitzen.
Ich weiss das ich Recht habe - so wohl mit dem Ast
als auch mit dem Gobo...

So nun muss ich hier noch was vorbereiten.
Genau damit dann am Ende alles gut ausgeht
und wir unser Ziel auch unbeschadet erreichen...

Und du mein kleiner Freund kommst natürlich am Ende mit uns mit.
Aber nun flieg mal los und such mir die Kleine.
Geht ja nicht an das ich sie so lange nicht gesehen habe.
Da sind noch einige Dinge die zu besprechen sind
und vieles was liegen geblieben ist die letzten Wochen ...
_
*Sambi greift sich ihreen großen schwarzen Hut beim hinabgleiten vom Baum
und wirft dem kleinen schwarzen Drachen ein zerknülltes Stück Papier zu
_
So Grisuh - Abflug - Taten warten ...

_*vergnügt springt sie durch einen Rauchring und verschwindet in der Gassen Sturmwinds_


----------



## Ugla (14. Juni 2013)

Fein gemacht Grisuh ...
ein wirklich tollen Kringel hast du dies mal hin bekommen...
findet ihr nicht auch?
Ach und ein "Hallo" euch auch ...

Was ich hier mache fragt ihr? 
Sieht man doch - ich schreibe ab ...
Nein nicht euch oder die Steuern das geht auch gar nicht
Bei meinem Steuermodell zahle ich seit Jahren keine sondern bekomme sie wieder.
Aber wie das geht ist eine lange Geschichte ...
die etwas sagen wir kaufmännisches Geschick und ein ...
fundiertes Wissen im Gesellschafts und AktienRecht voraussetzt.
Und wie ich euch kenne - sicher auch keinen interessiert.

Was ich denn dann abschreibe?
Na - Briefe schreibe ich ab zu einer Art ... Schriftübung.
Genau und Die die nicht so gut aussehen... ähm 
- also die wo ich mich ...sagen wir verschrieben habe ... 
genau Die ... die bekommt Grisuh zum spielen.
So - genug geübt und ... weiter im Text ....

Nein Grisuh den bekommst du nicht der ist zu perfekt.
Wie Nein - natürlich ist der perfekt - da schau selber...
Den kann man von dem anderen nicht mehr unterscheiden.
Was nicht ... und ja ... ich sehe den kleinen Unterschied und verstehe.
Du meinst da steht nicht das was im Original steht ...
Nein das stimmt so ja nun nicht Grisuh 
da stehen genau die selben Wörter wie im Original 
halt nur in einer anderen Reihenfolge...

Aber genau das ist ja die Schwierigkeit 
die ich zusätzlich eingebaut habe Grisuh .
Eine andere Reihenfolge und trotzdem so wie das Original.
Das nennt man glaub ich Advanced ...

Hast du die Konstruktionszeichnung hin gebracht?
Und hat er das Ding gebaut? 
Wurde es deponiert?
Gut - dann ist ja alles so wie wir verabredet hatten...
Hmm - dann flieg los und leg diesen Brief in der Nähe ab
wenn alles passiert ist...

Und pass auf das dich keiner dabei sieht...
Ja ich weiss das du ein Drache bist der so was kann ...
und Nein ich halte dich nicht für ein Baby ...
Nur weil du so klein bist ...
So nun los mit dir ...

Und auch ihr solltet weiter gehen
ich habe noch was zu tun hier
und da stört ihr mich nur.

Ach und wenn ihr wissen wollt was sonst noch so passiert
schaut einfach am Montag in die Zeitung
wer weiss - vielleicht drucken die mal was Neues ...


----------



## Ugla (17. Juni 2013)

Was für eine bombige Überschrift ...
und Hallo auch.

Was ihr wisst nicht was ich meine?
Habt ihr in der Nacht zum Sonnabend denn den Knall nicht gehört?
Oder wart ihr nicht in Sturmwind zu der Zeit?
Dann könnt ihr den ja auch nicht gehört haben ...

Wie gut nur das unsere Reporter nachgeforscht haben
und so die Hintergründe und die Ursache dieser feigen ...
ähm also dieser Lärmbelästigung heraus fanden.
Und wie soll ich euch sagen, da kommen Dinge wieder hoch ...
die eigentlich schon lange vergessen sind oder waren.

Tja, wenn sich das bestätigt was wir vermuten
dann glauben wohl einige der Wachsoldaten 
ein alter Albtraum wäre wieder zum Leben erweckt worden.
So zu sagen die Rückkehr eines lange verstorben geglaubten.
Ein so genannter Gruhl - der aus dem Vergessen zurück kommt.

Wo ich das grad sage - da kommt ja Grisuh zurück...
Na Kleiner - alles klar bei dir ...
Wie dir klingeln die Ohren? 
Ach so - sie klingeln nicht weil du sie dir rechtzeitig zugehalten hast?
Sehr gut gemacht mein kleiner - sehr gute Arbeit von dir...
Hier für Dich ... 
und der Kringel war ja perfekt - sehr gut...

So, nun aber nicht nachlassen und bring das mal zu dem Gobo
er soll es zur Atrappe packen und die dann wie besprochen abschicken.
Nein den Brief soll er dazu legen.
Hab extra einen mit der alten Originalunterschrift genommen.
Genau weil sie den sicher noch genauer prüfen werden als den letzen.
Und ja, Zamis weiss bescheid und wird sich sicher als ... 
Kronzeuge zur Verfügung stellen.

Genau so brauchen wir nicht rein sondern sie bringen ihn von sich aus raus.
Das ersprat uns einige ... Komplikationen und damit verbundenen Aufwand.
Keine Angst mein kleiner Freund ...
der Plan ist mehr als wasserdicht.
Ach und ... keine Wort darüber an den Gobo ...
Der soll sich mal noch über seine ... 
sagen wir rosigen Aussichten und zukünftigen Freiheiten freuen.
Ja Grisuh .... so lange er es noch kann ....

So - nun flieg mal los - du weisst ja was zu tun ist.
Ich werde mich dann um den Artikel kümmern und
damit alles richtig läuft und wir uns nicht wieder ...
für dritte entschuldigen müssen - diesmal und ausnahmsweise
die Arbeit sogar lieber selber machen.
Sicher ist Sicher ...

So Grisuh ist weggeflogen - das Deligieren ist also erledigt.
Der Artikel war ja eh schon fertig ...
und da alles planmäßig lief muss ich auch nichts ändern ...
Die Maid ist wieder zurück und kümmert sich um den Druck ...
Da kann ich mich dann wirklich beruhigt zurück lehnen ...
und noch ein kleines wohlverdientes Nickerchen machen ...

Das solltet ihr auch tun bis heute Abend die neueste Ausgabe von
-Der BOTE- wieder druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk und stummen Verkäufer
für nur 10 Silberlinge zu haben ist.


----------



## Ugla (18. Juni 2013)

Tja ... und Hallo ihr ...

Da stellen sich seit gestern doch Fragen über Fragen...
Wo ist Grisuh und was macht der Gobo heute Abend so alles?
Wieso war die Maid so lange im Urlaub und was hat sie mit ihrem Kämpfer so angestellt?
Wie viele Katzenhaare braucht es einen Pulli draus zu stricken?
Und warum kann ich mir Namen nur nicht merken?

Tja, die letze Frage beschäftigt mich schon seit langem.
Wieso fragt ihr? ...

Nun, da flüstert mich doch am Sonntag wer an und meint über das Ende der Geschichte bescheid zu wissen, von der ich den Anfang noch nicht erzählt habe.
Ich fragte mich - woher weiss da wer was ... am Ende stehen wird - also am Ende der Geschichte.
Und vor allem, wieso weiss das wer ausser einer Person die da vllt drauf kommen könnte der gegenüber ich es nur beiläufig erwähnt hatte.
Was hat das alles mit Zwillingen zu tun und was mit "gelöschten" Personen.
Haben die vorher gebrannt?
Und vor allem eine Frage die mir durch den Kopf geht seit dem ...

Genau, die Frage aller Fragen und die Frage die viele der vorherigen Fragen beantworten würde...
Eben - wie war der Name noch - denn wenn der mir einfallen würde ...
dann könnte ich fragen und die Antworten bekommen.
Und wer weiss, vielleicht wäre dann das Ende einer angefangenen Geschichte auch ein anderes.

Aber vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und dies liest dann wer, der Antworten hätte und
mit noch mehr Glück einfach noch einmal "Hallo" sagt...
Dann könnte ich mir den Namen ja aufschreiben und hätte wenigstens das Problem nicht mehr.
Aber gut - euch mit weiteren Details zu belästigen wäre wohl etwas was hier keinen wirklich interessiert.
Ihr stellt euch sicher andere "wichtige Fragen"...

Was soll das Gefrage und hat oder macht es einen Sinn?
Wo bekomme ich die Zeitung her und wohin schicke ich die 10 Silberlinge ...
Wie komme ich selber in die Zeitung um mein Event oder meine Gilde zu bewerben.
Welche Kneipe hat auf und wo finde ich die.
Und vor allem - wer ist Grisuh und was hat der mit dem Gobo zu tun ...

Da kann ich euch beruhigen - all diese Antworten auf eure Fragen findet ihr 
in den FAQs unter - http://www.todeswache-bote.de/
Und dort findet ihr auch die brandneuesten Nachrichten dieser Woche.

Ach und - bevor ich mir noch den Kopf über Namen zerbreche...
warte ich lieber auf das "Hallo" oder auf einen Pullover aus Katzenhaaren ...


----------



## Ugla (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo Grisuh ...

hast du wen gesehen?
Nicht? Na dann ist ja gut. 
Muss ja nicht jeder wissen was wir so zu besprechen haben.
Am Ende ist mein guter Ruf noch in Gefahr.

Du musst die Nachrichten demnächst zu einer neuen Adresse bringen.
Ja, die Kleine hat eine neue Druckerei und die macht sie dann unabhänging von diesen dummen Gobos...
Wo die ist willst du wissen ...
Ich weiss gar nicht ob ich das schon verraten darf aber in deinem Fall ist das ja .... notwendig.

Also die neue Adresse lautet:

 - http://www.der-bote.eu/ -

Ja genau - Der BOTE - stellt sich schon mal darauf ein das die Welt in der wir leben demnächst größer wird.

Ob die Gobos das schon wissen fragst du ...
also das sie nicht mehr die Druckerei allein haben ...
Ja, ich habe dem gesagt das er bald aus den ... sagen wir ... 
geschäftlichen Verpflichtungen entbunden ist.
Der hat sich da sogar sehr drüber gefreut.
Nein Grisuh ich denke nicht das er verstanden hat was das für ihn bedeutet.
Wer weiss auch wie lange der noch so unbeschwert leben kann.
Also warum ihn mit Dingen belasten die er eh nicht ändern kann ...

Nicht nur das diese Garroshtreuen da wohl auf das flasche Pferd gesetzt haben
und er selbst bei denen ja nicht weiss woran er ist.
Und ob die irgendwann doch hinter seine Machenschaften kommen ...
Wie nicht ... ach so ... meinst du... nicht seine sondern meine Machenschaften?
Ja, das ist doch das gleiche ... also für ihn... und ja auch für mich ....
Ich befürchte auch das er bald noch von anderer Seite gesucht werden wird ...
Du hast recht kleiner ... Gobos - die haben es schliesslich nicht besser verdient.

Ja, sonst ist alles Klar.
Zakum hat bei der einen den Zünder so manipuliert das der nicht mehr zündet.
Aber was für den einen Glück ist ist für den anderen wohl eher ... Pech
Genau Kleiner, und für uns eine Freude ... 
wenn mal wieder ein Plan aufgeht ...
Nein keine Angst es hat bisher noch keiner was gemerkt...
haben die meisten vorher doch auch nie ... 
also was gemerkt mein ich ...

Ja und das mit Zamis scheint auch so zu laufen wie ich es dir voraus gesagt habe.
Es wird also nicht mehr lange dauern bis wir wieder zusammen sind.
Klar wir drei ... du weisst doch das ich dich brauche Grisuh
was sollte ich nur ohne dich machen ...
Ok - da wäre dann ja auch Zamis wieder ...
Nein kleiner Scherz Kleiner ...
Du bist und bleibst auch in Zukunft unverzichtbar ...

So nun auf nach Ratched - ich muss noch das Paket in die Post geben.
Da können wir dann auch gleich noch den Rest klären
und auch dort die neue Adresse verkünden
du weisst sie noch Grisuh?

Genau - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

Nun müssen wir es nur noch irgendwann den Lesern sagen.
Nützt ja nichts wenn wir es nicht bald mal machen ....


----------



## Ugla (21. Juni 2013)

Na Kleiner und Hallo ihr ...

was meinst du Grisuh - welche Überschrift zieht mehr Leser an

Bobenattentat vereitelt - oder vielleicht ...
Defekter Zünder verhindert Katastrophe?

Was du meinst - Stümper am Werk - wäre besser
ja mein Kleiner ich liebe dich dafür ...
das du mich immer wieder zum lachen bringst.
Aber mal unter uns ... 
der Stümper weiss davon ja nicht mal was ...

Aber dafür kann ich ja nichts das der damals so dumm war
und mir seine Unterschriften förmlich ... aufgezwungen hat
Was du meinst das war nicht so...
na ... aber fast ... und auch egal
hauptsache wir haben sie und bevor sie am Ende
in kleine Rauchkringel aufgehen sollte man sie nutzen.

Ja nutzen... ich denke ich werde den Tag nutzen und
den Artikel schon mal fertig machen.
Was nein .. ach so du meisnt wir sollten warten bis die Post durch ist?
Na gut ... aber vorbereiten können wir ihn schon.
Und der heutige Tag ist ja auch dafür prädestiniert
Wie du weisst nicht was ich meine ...

Na er ist hervorragend dafür geeignet - das meine ich...
hmmm was ... ach so du weisst was prädestiniert heisst...
und fragst mich nur warum der es ist...
Na es ist der kürzeste Tag und die längste Nacht
nein nicht für den Rest aber für mich ....
so lange steht die Sonne sonst nie am Himmel
da finde ich es nur gerecht wenn ich das vor ...
sagen wir ... den schweren Tagen die vor uns liegen
noch ausnutze und es mir ein wenig auf den dicken Ast gemütlich mache
Weck mich wenn die Post durch ist ....

Und ihr solltet jetzt auch weiter und den Tag nutzen
zur Not lest halt Zeitung ...

Am besten ihr lest - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (23. Juni 2013)

Tja, bis wir die Druckerei umgestellt haben wird es der erste Tag des neuen Monats werden. 
Da passieren sicher noch einige Dinge die ich euch vorher noch erzählen werde.
Dinge die man dann in der Zeitung lesen kann und einige die es wohl nicht dort hinein schaffen.
Warum fragt ihr euch. Nun die Antwort ist recht simpel - weil sie keiner erzählt oder erzählen möchte oder kann ...
Oder weil sie so unwichtig sind das es Platzverschwendung wäre sie dort abzudrucken.

Was ihr glaubt nicht das es sowas gibt?
Glaubt ihr denn das ich euch mal nicht Hallo sage?
Wenn ihr das glaubt dann solltet ihr mir auch das mit der Platzverschwendung glauben.
Und genau aus diesem Grund werde ich es euch jetzt beweisen.
Lest selbst ...

Ein laues Lüftchen weht vom Meer über den Steg von Ratched. Die Möwen begrüßen das ankommende Schiff mit ihren schrillen Rufen, als drei Wachen aus Sturmwind mit ihren schweren Stiefeln den Pier betreten. "So, da wären wir also", ein in langen Roben gekleideter alter Mann mit spitzem Hut und langem weissen Bart quält sich mühsam gestütz auf seinen mächtigen Stab auf den Pier. "Ach nun tu doch nicht so", lacht es ihm aus dem Mund einer großen blonden Priesterin hinterher. "Aber seine Tarnung ist perfekt". Ein stattlicher in leuchtenden purpurnen Roben gekleideter junger Mann bildet das Ende dieser merkwürdigen Gruppe die sich langsam den Pier entlang auf die Bank zubewegt. 

"Ja, wenn er jetzt noch lernt sich auch wie ein alter Mann zu bewegen" sagt die Priesterin mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht. Der hübsche Jüngling nickt kurz und geht dann schweigend weiter. Nachdem die Priesterin kurz mit einem der Bankangestellten gesprochen hat verschwindet der alte Mann mit den keuchenden Worte "Ich muss mich ein wenig in den Schatten setzen" hinter dem nächsten Haus. Der Rest der Gruppe geht weiter und nachdem sie mit dem Ingeneuslehrer und dem Händler fürs Zubehör gesprochen hatten führte sie Ihr Weg auch zur Schmiede. Auch dort zeigten sie den dort tätigen Goblins einige Bauteile, teils aus Eisen, teils aus Bronce. Für einen großen Beutel Gold verliessen die Beiden dann mit den Kriegern ihre Arbeitsstätte um im nahegelegenen Gasthaus ein paar Bierchen mit ihnen zu trinken. 

Ein Schatten huscht die Treppe hinauf, die Priesterin fängt leise an Gebete zu sprechen und formt mit ihren Händen Symbole in der Luft. 
Einige der Bauteile fangen in den Händen des jungen Mannes an zu glühen. "Ja schau,"sagt dieser,"hier sind wir also richtig. Als wenn ich es mir nicht hätte denken können". "Ja, nun ist es an dir schlimmeres zu verhindern" erwiedert die hübsche Dame. Der gesammte Raum verfinstert sich als der junge Mann beschwörend seine Hände hebt während die Priesterin einen Beutel Bauteile ausschüttet. 

Das Rascheln von Papier scheint augenblicklich in die unendlich vorkommenden schwarze Stille die Treppe herunter zu kriechen. Magisches Feuer sammelt sich an den Händen des jungen Mannes,Flammen tanzen und lassen sein wahres Alter kurz erkennen. Er formt eine magische Kugel und legt sie vorsichtig auf Haufen mitgebrachter Bauteile. Magische Worte scheinen aus der Unendlichkeit der Dunkelheit Gestalt anzunehmen, feurige Ruhnen tanzen über die Magische Kugel aus Feuer die mit einem lauten PLOPP platzt. Lauter kleine feurige Dämonen scheinen nun über die Erde zu huschen und umschliessen lodernd die Bauteile vollständig. Andere scheinen die Wände hoch zu kriechen und wieder andere scheinen sich, als sie das Sonnenlicht erreichten das noch fahl durch die Tür drang, aufzulösen. 

Ein Knarren huscht die Treppe herunter und ein Schatten scheint über die langsam verlöschenden Flammen hinweg zu huschen. Langsam erhellt sich der Raum wieder und mit den Worten "und nun beendet eure Arbeit ihr Dämonen der Finsterniss" bricht der junge Mann zusammen und seine Gesichtszüge scheinen um viele Jahre gealtert zu sein. Die Priesterin kann ihn gerade noch stützen und setzt ihn vorsichtig an die Wand gelehnt hin. Sie beschwört das Licht und scheint einen Stärkungszauber auf den alten Mann zu wirken der dort an der Wand lehnt. Augenblicklich scheint es ihm wieder besser zu gehen und seine Kräfte scheinen wieder zu kommen. "Es geht schon, es geht schon" sagt er " Nun hol den Rest, wir sind hier fertig." Er deutet auf die Überreste der Bauteile die zum Teil verrostet, zum Teil verbogen, zum Teil verbrannt sind. Viele von den Teilen auch alles drei auf einmal. 

Laut singend gehen zwei Golbins vergnügt vom Gasthaus zu ihrer Schmiede. Lachend gefolgt von einer blonden großen Menschenfrau die in einem Priestergewand gekleidet ist. Mahnend sagt sie zu den drei schwer gerütsteten Wachen des Königs " was habt ihr denn mit denen gemacht. Ihr wisst doch das diese kleinen Wesen nicht so viel abkönnen". Ein in schwarz gekleideter Alter Mann mit spitzem Hut erscheint urplötzlich aus einer schattigen Hausecke. Er scheint ein paar Schriftstücke in seiner Robe zu verstauen. Ein Jüngling kommt dieser komisch anmutenden Gruppe aus Menschen und Golbins aus der Schmiede entgegen. "Ihr solltet den Dreck mal weg machen, wie sieht das denn aus, was sollen eure Kunden denn von euch denken" sagt er und fixiert die beiden Goblins mit den Augen. Er macht eine kurze Handbewegung und sagt dann zu dem alten Mann. "Und Du gib mir meinen Stab wieder, ich bin noch sehr geschwächt." 

Gestütz auf den Stab und durch die Priesterin verlässt der junge Mann die Stadt wieder per Schiff. Die Wachen flankieren sie und lachen noch ein wenig über die beiden Goblins und ihr Glück bei den Trinkspielen. Der alte Mann mit dem langen weissen Bart, der schwarzen Robe und dem großen spitzen Hut huscht sehr geschickt vorraus und schaut sich dabei hier und da noch einmal neugierig um. Die beiden Goblins hingegen fegen ihre Werkstatt und entsorgen den verrosteten Müll und Unrat ganz nach Goblinart ordnungsgemäß und noch zischend im Meer.

Seht ihr - hab ich doch gesagt...
völlig belangloses Zeugs das keine interessiert.
Keiner der Protagonisten ist bekannt...
Ja Grisuh ich weiss - die Fremdwörter ...
Also für alle - kein Grisuh, keine Maid, kein weisses Kätzchen.
Nur dumme Menschen und Goblins die man nicht kennt.
Eben völlig unwichtiges Zeugs ...
Ach da fällt mir ein - dieser Zettel müsste schon seit gestern zu dem dummen Gobo
Wärst du so nett Grisuh ...
aber beeile dich, ich brauch dich hier bald ...
So lange will ich euch noch das Ende dieser Geschichte nicht vorenthalten
und euch noch ein wenig damit langweilen.

Später am Abend erreicht ein fröhlich grinsender Goblin seine Heimatstadt Ratched. Er begrüßt seinen Onkel der dort immer am Pier steht und wird von dem ganz aufgeregt begrüßt. "Du musst unbedingt mit Zikkel reden Nix" sagt er, "hier waren heute so komische Menschen vom König aus Sturmwind die haben überall Fragen gestellt und waren auch bei deinen Cousins in der Schmiede". "So? Was wollten die bloß?" erwiederte Schraubnix, wie der Goblin mit vollem Namen heisst. "Na so schlimm kann es ja nicht gewesen sein. Es steht ja noch alles" lacht er und geht immer noch vergnügt zu dem Bankhalter Zikkel. 

Ein leises Tuscheln ist zu vernehmen und zwischen einigen goblinischen Wortfetzen entfährt dem guten Schraubnix auch mal ein - oh Gott - und - das ist doch nicht dein Ernst. Seine Gesichtszüge verlieren dabei mehr und mehr die Fröhlichkeit als er schnell zu seinen Ingeneursfreunden eilt und beim verlassen des Hauses ist dieser gänzlich der Furcht und Fassungslosigkeit gewichen. Der Goblin schaut sich schnell und hecktisch um und eilt hinauf zur Schmiede. Aufgeregt unterhält er sich mit seinen beiden Cousins, den dort ansässigen Schmieden. Die sich aber an rein gar nichts erinnern können. Sich jedoch nun auch wundern warum ihre Werkstatt so aufgeräumt und gefegt ist. 

Schraubnix stürzt die Treppe hinauf und sieht sich in seinem privaten Raum um. Eigentlich sieht alles auf den ersten Blick völlig unberührt aus. Ein normales Auge hätte die kaum wahrnehmbaren Spuren wohl auch nicht bemerkt. Aber Schraubnix war, was dies betraf, schon während seiner Ausbildung einer der besten seiner Zunft. Ihm entgingen auch die kleinsten Spuren nicht die ein Einbruch oder eine geheime Durchsuchung hinterlassen. Auch wenn sich der oder die Zunftkollegen wirklich viel Mühe gegeben haben keine Spuren zu hinterlassen. 

Waaaaaahhhhh, entfährt es Schraubnix und seine beiden Dolche fliegen förmlich in seine Hände. Zur Flucht und zum Sprung die Treppe hinab bereit wendet er sich blitzartig um, als ein Rauchkringel um ihn herum wabert. "Puhhh Grisuh, musst du mich so erschrecken? Ich hätte fast einen Herzinfakt bekommen. Wieso fragst du? Na weil ... also ja wegen ... na weil du mich halt erschreckt hast." Ein kleiner schwarzer Drache mit einen zusammengerollten Stück Papier in der Klaue macht ein sehr verdutztes Gesicht. Falls man das in einem Gesicht eines Drachens überhaupt hinein interpretieren kann oder will, so wäre dieses Gesicht gerade als Beispielbild sicher sofort genommen worden. 

"Ach weisst du Grisuh, bis eben war es so ein schöner Tag," sagte der gute Schraubnix. "Gut heute am frühen Abend ist meine Brille von der Nase gefallen und war hinterher völlig verbogen und ein Glas war draussen. Aber da dachte ich mir noch nichts dabei. Als ich dann hier ankam und mein Onkel mich gleich zu Zikkel schickte dachte ich auch noch nichts schlimmes. Aber als der mir erzählte das all meine selbstgebauten Rohmaterialien und Halbfertigprodukte vorhin kurz aufflammten und dann verbogen oder verrostet waren kam es mir komisch vor. Ich eilte zu meinem Onkel dem Meister und der erzählte das einige Menschen ihm Teile gezeigt hätten und nach der Herkunft dieser fragten. Da er wusste das er sie mir verkauft hatte sagte er ihnen das er sich nicht erinnern könne an wen er sie verkauft hat. Er sah mich dann mahnend von oben bis unten an und sagte mir ich solle das nächste mal besser vorsichtiger sein." 

"Als ich hier ankam fiel mir sofort auf das die Schmiede gefegt und aufgeräumt war. Das machen die sonst nie, es konnte also etwas hier nicht stimmen. Und dann die Spuren hier die ich gerade untersuchen wollte als du mich so erschreckt hast. Nun guck nicht so oder siehst du die auch nicht?" Der Drache wedelt mit dem Zettel und scheint mit den Achseln zu zucken. "Na wenn es mal wieder so eilig ist dann zeig mal was du da so hast." Der Drache lässt den Zettel geschickt in die Hände des Goblins fallen wedelt kräftig mit den Flügeln und scheint zur Eile zu drängen bevor er schnell wieder davon fliegt. 

Na Grisuh hat es heute aber besonders eilig. Sonst wartet er doch immer auf eine Antwort. Na mal sehen was auf dem Zettel steht. Hmm der Zünder soll nicht funktioniert haben und eine geheime Untersuchung wurde angeordnet. Ich soll die nächste Zeit vorsichtig sein und mit "Besuch" rechnen. Am besten wäre es ich verschwände für einige Zeit aus Ratched. Hmmm ja, das dachte ich auch grad. Es soll ein mächtiger Hexer dabei sein der die Macht über einige Dämonen hat. Das würde erklären das all meine Dinge die ich in den letzen Monaten gebaut habe sich heute verformten oder verrosteten oder sonst wie unbrauchbar geworden sind. Das würde ja bedeuten ... 

Die Gesichtsfarbe von Schraubnix ändert sich von aschfahlem grün in ein lilaschimmerndes toten blasses olivgrün. Das würde bedeuten ... stammelt er erneut. Das würde bedeuten das die Apparate für den Boten und all das was das Konzil aus den Auktionsdingern gebaut hat, das all die Sachen die noch da sind oder woraus etwas gebaut wurde, ja ... auch ... verbogen, verrostet oder was auch immer mit dem Wort UNBRAUCHBAR übersetzt werden kann ... sind. Und wenn Die das raus bekommen das das meine Schuld ist, dann wären die sicher nicht so erfreut darüber. Nicht nur das sie bei der Auktion da viel Gold für bezahlt haben. Auch sonst wurde da ja einiges an Arbeit und Gold inverstiert und das ist nun alles nur noch ... 
Schrott - oh Gott ... 

Der Goblin packt hecktisch einige Geschäftsbücher ein und noch ein paar der wenigen persönlichen Sachen die er besitzt. Er kritzelt etwas auf einen Zettel und eilt schnell die Treppe herunter zur Bank. Hier gib das Daxi wenn sie kommt sagt Nix zu dem Bänker. Nein ich muss nur schnell ähm kurz weg. Ja, Recherchen und zwar verdeckte. Nein ich kann dir nicht sagen wohin. Und ich muss los, das Schiff ist grad da ...


So genug Platz verschwendet und ...
bevor ich es vergesse -
hier noch ein ...

Hallo, ihr da ...


----------



## Ugla (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo ihr ...

na Grisuh hast du dich ausgeruht? Heute ist schliesslich der Tag der Tage...
Genau der Tag an dem mein Plan am Ende aufgehen wird 
und auf den ich schon viel zu lange gewartet habe.
Ja, alles ist geregelt ...
Die Zunftkollegen werden wieder in ihre Unabhängigkeit entlassen
den Gobo haben wir wohl noch rechtzeitig gewarnt und ihn seinen lang ersehnten Traum erfüllt
er bekommt sie nun - seine "Freiheit" ...
Lach nicht Grisuh - das war es doch was er wollte ...
Unabhängigkeit ... und die hat er sicher bald.

Ja und für die Maid ist es so auch besser.
Du weisst ja das ich dieses schmalzig rührigen Szenen nicht mag.
Ich werde ihr noch die nötigen Dinge schreiben
und Du kannst dann auch ab und zu mal hier auf deinem Lieblingsbaum übernachten...
Ja mir wird der Baum auch fehlen
langsam habe ich mich an das Elfenleben hier oben gewöhnt...

So ... auf geht´s 
Zamis soll heute überführt werden
Ja, er hat sich als Kronzeuge gemeldet...
Und nachdem sie bei ihrer Durchsuchung offensichtlich das gefunden haben
was ich für sie da extra hingelegt hatte ...
bewegt sich nun auch was....
Ja genau Grisuh ... Wer hätte das gedacht?

Eben - ein Drohschreiben von diesem Kawagruhl unterschrieben
scheint Wunder zu wirken ...
ich sagte doch das diese Zettel für uns noch von nutzen sein werden.
Hat sich doch gelohnt sie so lange aufzubewahren.
Nun suchen sie ihn und am Ende ist er wieder mal der Dumme.
Lach nicht - ich habe es damals schon nicht verstanden ...
wie er mir da so einfach dieses Papier unterschreiben konnte...
Ach du meinst da stand ja auch was andres drauf ...

Ja da magst du Recht haben ...
nur, bleibt es trotzdem noch das selbe Papier
Und die Prüfung der Unterschrift wird alle Zweifel bei denen zerstreuen
Das sind ja schliesslich ganz schlaue Menschen 
und "die Besten der Besten" ihres Faches -
sonst wären sie ja nicht im Dienste des Königs ...

Wie Grisuh??? ...
Ach so ja... da hast du Recht 
Die Besten die der König noch finden konnte - das stimmt 
... die anderen arbeiteten ja schliesslich schon für mich
und ja genau ... da gings halt nicht anders... armer König
_*Sambi und Grisuh halten sich den Bauch vor Lachen_

So genug gescherzt , nun wird es aber Zeit ...
Wo ist mein alter Djungelhut?
An diesem hier habe ich mich zu sehr gewöhnt
wäre ja schade wenn ihm was passiert
aber der Alte tut es für heute auch ...

Schau du noch mal ob ich was vergessen habe
nicht ? ... Doch ... hier für Dich
_*Sambi wirft dem kleinen schwarzen Drachen den zerknüllten Übungszettel für das Bekennerschreiben zu und wartet auf einen Rauchkringel_
Oh Danke der ist gut platziert mein Kleiner
_*und Springt hin und her durch den größer werdenden Rauchring, von Ast zu Ast den Baum herunter _
Und ihr solltet nun auch an euer Werk gehen ...

Meines könnt ihr dann bald in - Der BOTE - lesen

http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (27. Juni 2013)

Ja Grisuh ...

Zamis ist die letzen Jahre etwas blass geworden
Genau - er hatte zu wenig Sonne ...
Dafür liebe ich dich mein Kleiner
Du bringst mich immer wieder zum lachen...
Nein ich brauche keine Sonne - wo ist eigentlich mein Hut?
Ah da ist er ja ...

Nein das ist der Alte Hut Grisuh...
also nicht der ganz alte - der aus dem Djungel
Der hat einen ... Riss bekommen ... so zu sagen ...
das ist der alte halt ... also der den ich die letzten Jahre immer auf hatte ...
genau der "intelligente" ...
an den habe ich mich schon so sehr gewöhnt ...
von dem wollte ich mich nicht trennen.

So Zamis angelt uns das Abendbrot
das Gepäck ist noch unterwegs
wird Zeit das ich mal die Hängematte aufspanne
Ja die für zwei Gnome ...
und Morgen wenn das Nötigste da ist sehen wir weiter ...

Du such dir mal auch ein ruhiges Plätzchen etwas abseites
Du musst morgen weit fliegen wenn du den Artikel zur Maid bringst
Und ein kleines Röhrchen musst du auch noch mitnehmen
Genau - das wird schwer und viel Arbeit werden ....
So nun ab mit dir ...

Zamis .... ZAMISSS
mir wird kalt - das Feuer geht aus ...

Ich danke dir mein Schatz
ja ich dich auch ....

und ihr solltet nun auch diskret mal weiter gehen
ist nicht mehr lange hin bis Montag
und dann könnt ihr eure Neugier ja wieder befriedigen
und das Neueste in - Der BOTE - lesen

Zamis kommst du? ...


----------



## Ugla (29. Juni 2013)

Hinterhältig und gemein ...
selbstsüchtig, kalt und berechnend ...
ausnutzend und machthungrig ...

ähm was Zamis? ...
Ja natürlich ist das die Beschreibung von diesem Gruhl
diesem Attentäter und lach nicht ...
dachtest du das wäre mein Nachruf?
Ich bitte dich in so was steht doch eh nie die Wahrheit drinnen
und wenn doch - dann die der Kleinen ...

liebevoll, fürsorglich und selbstlos
eine Frau mit Herz, mildtätig und aufopfernd
stets freundlich und immer hilfsbereit
den soll die Kleine mal schön selbst schreiben ...
die Kleine findet die bessere Wortwahl - glaub mir Zamis

Ja ich weiss das du viel zu lange weg warst und sie gar nicht kennst
Aber glaube mir - ich habe da voraus gedacht
und sie gut erzogen ... ja ganz in unserem Sinne ...
Wir können ihr nicht nur dabei voll und ganz vertrauen
Ja stimmt da hast du Recht mein Schatz
Sie wird wissen das ich es sowieso erfahre und sie wird wissen ...
was einem so alles passieren kann ...
wenn man nicht aufpasst

Zamis - ist mein Tauchhelm schon da?
Und auch das Spezialschreibset?
Ah gut dann magst du mir das mal bringen...
das ist nett von dir - ich danke dir...
Und ruf Grisuh schon mal der soll sich fertig machen
Ich geh dann mal den Brief an die Maid schreiben
besorg Du noch mal das Röhrchen - ich geh dann mal tauchen

_*ein Atemgeräusch und einige Blubberbalsen verzerren die Akustik_

Hallo meine Kleine...
wenn du diesen Brief liest bin ich Tot. Wie das kommen konnte steht in dem Bericht den Grisuh dir mitgebracht hat. Das Testament und alle nötigen Unterlagen bekommst du von Simra die ich als Verwalterin eingesetzt habe. Alle anderen amtlichen Dinge sind bereits in Sturmwind und auch Eisenschmiede geregelt und sollten bereits in die Akten dort eingefügt worden sein. Für die Belange auf Seiten der Horde wende dich an den Bankier Zikkel. Er ist Allianztreu und ich kenne ihn schon aus der Zeit als Ratschet noch ein kleines Dorf ohne Flugpunkt war. Du kannst ihm voll vertrauen, so wohl was seine Informationen angeht als auch in Fragen der Übersetzung. Grüße ihn schön von mir und sage ihm - wir trinken sicher bald mal einen wenn ich in der Nähe bin. Solltest du sonst noch Fragen haben wird Grisuh sie mir sicher gern mitbringen. Ihm kannst du auch Nachrichten an uns zukommen lassen falls du Hilfe brauchst oder noch Fragen hast.
Und geb dir Mühe bei unserem Nachruf - ich will da ein Meisterstück von dir sehen.
Zamis lässt noch Grüße ausrichten.
deine dich liebende Tante Sambi

PS- dieser Brief zerstört sich selbst wenn er trocknet also leg ihn jetzt besser aus der Hand


Pfhhaammiffff die Ampullleee ....
Oh danke gut das du an ein Handtuch gedacht hast mein Schatz ...
Ist die Ampulle auch gut zu?
Ja Grisuh das ist wichtig da musst du drauf aufpassen
also das die nicht aufgeht
sonst fängt die Schrift an zu brennen ...
Ich weiss das dich so was nicht stört und du es sicher besser könntest
Aber sicher ist sicher - schliesslich sind wir... tot .... oder so was ähnliches
und nun los Grisuh die Arbeit wartet.

Apropos Arbeit ... Zamis ...
ist der Fisch schon fertig und hast du ...
die Sachen aus den Kisten schon eingeräumt?
Ja die Teller fehlen und der Wein ...
Ach du bist ein Schatz ...
und so zuvorkommend
Ich dich auch mein Schatz

Jaaa ... es riecht köstlich was du uns gekocht hast...
eben - ganz wie früher immer ...
Also - auf Uns und auf abwesende Freunde

und ihr solltet das Wochenende geniessen
die Zeitung - Der BOTE - 
erscheint ja erst am Montag...


----------



## Ugla (1. Juli 2013)

Ahhh Grisuh ....
mein Gratisexemplar direkt aus der Druckerei...
Ja sehr lieb von dir mein Kleiner 

Ach und - Hallo ihr - wartet ihr noch auf die neue Ausgabe von - Der BOTE -
nun die geht wie immer erst am frühen Morgen ... ähm für euch Abend in den Handel
Wieso ich dann schon ein Exemplar habe fragt ihr?
Nun ich bin die Tante und ... ähm ... habe gute Verbindungen ...
Ja, die sind es - Verbindungen - die bringt Einen immer weiter
joar genau Grisuh - den der sie hat ...
ich liebe dich dafür mein Kleiner....
Jaaa - dich auch Zamis ... 
also ehrlich - welch Frage mal wieder ...

Ach nein schau an - da haben doch glatt einige Schurken eine Schandtat verübt
und - oh Gott wie schrecklich - alle wurden dabei getötet ...
Welch Gräultat über die bestimmt morgen ganz Azeroth sprechen wird.
Ob auch was über uns drinnen steht fragst du Zamis ...
Ähm ... hörst du mir überhaupt mal zu?
Ich sagte doch das die Reporterin und der Kronzeuge dabei gestorben sind.
Wie ich sagte davon nichts nur das es ein Attentat gab?
Ach - dann lese es doch selber und schau mal ob auch der Nachruf schon drinnen ist ...

Wie euch interessiert es auch?
Na dann will ich mal nicht zu viel verraten ...
Nur so viel ... 
am frühen Abend gibt es wieder mehr Neuigkeiten und Geschichten in
- Der BOTE - an jedem Kiosk, den stummen Verkäufern oder unter
http://www.der-bote.eu/ für nur 20 Silberlinge
und den dann sogar - Druckfrisch !!!

Ähm Grisuh ....
erinnere mich das ich der Maid sage sie soll den Preis verdoppeln
wir müssen jetzt einen mehr mit durchfüttern ...
Was Zamis ? ...
Nein ... ich sagte lediglich ... das es nichts zu futtern gibt
weil du ja erst noch die Zeitung lesen musst ...

Was ihr nun besser auch macht ... also ...
nicht vergessen - 20 Silberlinge!!!


----------



## Ugla (6. Juli 2013)

Boar ist das langweilig ...
Ja Grisuh - er hat einen Köder dran ...
Nein er fängt deshalb trotzdem nichts ...
Ach hallo Ihr auch da ?

Weisste mein Kleiner so ne einsame Insel ist echt einsam
Ja Zamis ich weiss ...
in der Einzelhaft hat man auch wenig soziale Kontakte 
aber du hast ja nun mich und Grisuh und wenn du willst kannst du ja auch gehen
Nein ... ich würde dich doch nie aufhalten ...
Ich weiss du liebst mich ...
Jaaaa ich dich auch ...

Und du sagst die Kleine hat nur geheult Grisuh?
Sie ist deshalb schon nicht zur Damenriegenfeier gegangen die ihr dreijähriges feierten...
weil sie die tolle Stimmung da nicht versauen wollte ...
na ja - ich konnte da auch nicht - ich bin ja tot ...

und sie weiss nun gar nicht wie sie ohne mich zurecht kommen soll
hmmm - die soll das tun was ich ihr beigebracht habe
und sich zuerst mal die Umsatzzahlen angucken und die Marktanalyse
und wenn ich das so sehe - was du mir an Zahlen gebracht hast ...
sieht das doch gar nicht zum heulen aus

Ok - Werbung ist wohl nicht jedermanns Sache
diese Ritter da aus der Verräterstadt ...
genau die haben genau so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommen ...
wie sie verdient haben ...
Ja wie das Kellerkind neulich - Keine ...

Wenn die nichts zahlen wollen und ihre Werbung selber machen
und der Meinung sind das es sie anspricht ...
wen wundert es das die dann am aussterben sind
wenn sie nicht mal selber von der Sache begeistert sind 
oder wenigstens in ihrer Werbung so tun als ob...
ja hätten die mal uns damit beauftragt ...

Tja und von Einem von denen hörte ich mal
das meine Werbekampagne damals so mies war ...
genau die Erste mit dem kleinen weißen Kätzchen
und mit dir mein kleiner schwarzer Drache
ja genau - und dem Hut - dem großen schwarzen
der schon immer das Rollenspiel darstellte...

Die war genial und hatte 100%tigen Erfolg
Genau seit dem habe ich was ich wollte ...
eine Nichte oder besser ... MEINE Nichte
die die einzige Zielgruppe oder besser Person war ...

Die war sogar so genial - das selbst die Maid erst sehr viel spät erkannte
das da noch viel mehr war als ein Bericht über das bestehende RP
und der Gedanke dies öffentlich zu machen
sonder das in erster Linie eine Falle für gewisse hochgestellte Persönlichkeiten war
die dann sogar noch selber die Tage ihres Handelns und ihre Taten dort verewigten
genau die die dann über diese dumme Werbung lachten und nicht merkten
das ich sie gerade in der Hand hatte mit ihrem Geheimnissverrat
und ihrem "Forderungen nach Steuern" ...
Und dann noch so nett waren es für mich in ihren Kommentaren zu dokumentieren ...

Lach nicht Kleiner ich kann nichts dafür das sie die Fallen in die sie tappten
auch noch selber aufstellen und den Köder rein taten ...
Nein Zamis hat einen Köder dran, glaub mir ...
und noch immer nichts gefangen da hast du recht

Das war aber nicht immer so
gleich an unserem ersten Abend in Sturmwind hat er was gefangen
ja einen großen Fisch ... oder besser den ollen Gruhl da
Wie du meinst ich sollte das aufschreiben Grisuh?
Und die Maid veröffentlicht es dann ...

Ja das mag sein das sie sich darüber freut
aber mal ehrlich - das würde am Ende ja ein ganzes Buch geben
Wer will denn das lesen ... alles olle Kammellen 
und wie sollte ich da anfangen ...

'Es war einmal vor langer Zeit ...
hee da komm ich mir ja vor als wäre ich Alt!
ich bin erst knackige 80 - so zu sagen in der Blüte der Jugend einer Gnomenfrau
und am Ende schreibe ich dann ...
und sie lebten dort glücklich unzufrieden bis ans Ende ihrer Tage ...
.... also noch 700 Jahre mit Zamis hier allein ...

Ähm ja Schatz - ich bin froh das wir hier ganz allein sind 
ich sagte doch .... glücklich und zufrieden ...
hör doch einmal richtig zu ...
Was du meinst es auch ...

Ach so das aufschreiben ...
Damit ich noch eine Aufgabe habe oder ein Hobby
falls die Liebe mal geht - die Hobbys bleiben ...
ja - da magst du wie immer Recht haben ...

ähm was gibt es denn zu Essen ?
Nachtschattenaale .... geröstet klingt lecker...
Du musst sie nur noch fangen?
Na dann werde ich dir so lange mal weiter zugucken
und Ihr solltet nun leise weiter gehen ...
das kann hier noch etwas dauern 

Zamis - weckst du mich wenn es fertig ist?
das ist lieb 
Jaaaa - ich dich auch ...
Du hast recht Grisuh ... 
ich sollte das Schrieben anfangen....
morgen oder so ...


----------



## Ugla (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr ...
habt ihr Grisuh gesehen?
Nicht - wo steckt der denn nur wieder
heute ist Drucktermin und ich habe noch keinen der Artikel gesehen
geschweige denn genehmigt ...
Was Zamis - ich bin auch Tot ...
Pass auf das du es nicht gleich bist ...
Was meinst du denn das die Kleine die Zeitung ganz allein auf die Reihe bekommt?
Ja ich weiss - ich habe ihr ja auch einiges beigebracht ...
Nein natürlich nicht alles du kennst mich doch ...
Genau nur das nötigste das Sie nun ihren Kopf dafür hinhalten muss
Ja Zamis ... meinen können sie sich nicht mehr holen
ich bin ja Tot ...

Ah da ist er ja der Kleine
Wo hast du denn so lange gesteckt ...
was bei den Gobos ?
Wegen der Übersetztung ?
Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ...
da steht sicher gebt uns euer Gold - egal wofür
hauptsache ihr gebt es uns 
und sei es für "kaputte magische Gegenstände"
Lach nicht so laut Grisuh ...

ist doch war und ich weiss das der Gobo da nicht gelogen hat
als er ihnen die Falle verkaufte ...
Ja seine die er extra für Die aufgestellt hatte und ...
ja ich weiss das war schon immer seine Masche
eine Falle in der Falle ...

Nur hat er das davor denen nicht gesagt 
statt ihnen ihre eigene auch noch teuer zu verkaufen...
Ausnahmsweise muss ich dir Recht geben mein Kleiner
das war wirklich genial gemacht von ihm ...
Auch wenn ich es so nie öffentlich sagen würde...

Was hast du noch ...
Schau an - da gibt es also einen Trittbrettfahrer in Sturmwind...
Na das kommt ja wie gerufen und erinnert mich an den Gobo.
Nun muss nur noch wer auf die Idee kommen beides miteinander zu verbinden
Nein Zamis ich habe mir nichts getan ...
ich sagte miteinander verbinden - ja so wie wir es sind
Du meinst ... da kommt die Maid nie drauf ...?
Na, die ist ja auch mit den Vorbereitungen beschäftigt
ja - für unsere Trauerfeier ...

Was Grisuh - du fragst ob ich auch da hin gehen werde?
Nein ich bin doch ... genau ... tot
Da kann man ja schlecht auf seine eigene Beerdigung ...
Ach du meinst getarnt ?
Hmmm .... ähm ja ... ähm ich meinte nein ....

ich schaue da lieber Zamis weiter beim Angeln zu ...
und lese die neueste Ausgabe von - Der BOTE -
http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

hat sie eigentlich den Preis schon den Begebenheiten angepasst ?
Was das wisst ihr nicht ...
dann schaut mal schnell nach und vergesst nicht
20 Silermünzen ....


----------



## Ugla (14. Juli 2013)

Grün ...
ZAAMMISSSS ...
Wie gefällt dir Grün ... oder doch lieber weiss?
Oder doch rot? ... Zamis ... silbergrau oder doch Braun?
Zamisss ? - ich habe dich was gefragt!!!
Nein ich schreibe nicht die Memoiren - warum fragst du?
Nein ... ICH fragte welche Haarfarbe ich für das Fest wählen soll
nicht nach der Farbe der Sitzpolster ...
Hörst du mir überhaupt zu ? Ach und hallo Ihr da ...

Ja Zamis, ich weiß das du schwarz am besten findest ...
Ich ja auch ... aber das ist genau das selbe wie damals
das geht gar nicht !!!
Was Grisuh? Du erinnerst dich nicht?
Nein da warst du auch noch nicht bei mir ...
Ja genau - noch im Ei ...
Was da war? - fragst du.

Na da hatten wir die Schänke grad neu ...
und brauchten etwas Werbung.
Und wie das so ist, nicht der Inhalt zählt dabei
genau Grisuh - sondern die Originalität.
Es ist halt wichtig das die Zielgruppe die du ansprechen willst
davon Notiz nimmt und die Werbung hängen bleibt
Hmm genau Grisuh ... in den Köpfen der Leute
Nein ich habe davon keine Ahnung - also ...
ob das dem Blutritter schon mal je einer gesagt hat Grisuh ...
Lach nicht so - das ist nicht lustig ... 
also für diesen Blutritterorden da.

Ja ich erinnere mich Zamis ...
wir hatten am Ende alle Farben durch.
Es gab sogar Lila-Rosa karriert oder bunte Blumen.
Die wollte dein Bruder auf jeder Flasche aufkleben...
zum abziehen und dann selber überall hinkleben
Wie gut das wir das damals nicht gemacht haben.
Wer weiss auf was für Ideen unsere dummen Gäste sonst NOCH gekommen wären...

Lach nicht Grisuh - das ist nicht lustig! Da ging es ums Geschäft!
DU hättest sie ja nicht überall wieder abpulen müssen.
Genau Kleiner - Zamis wollte es auch nicht ...
Deshalb haben wir es ja auch gelassen.
Schade eigentlich - ich fand die Idee ansonsten gar nicht so schlecht ...
Nein Zamis es war wirklich nicht meine Idee.
Wie kommst du nur wieder darauf ...

Das stimmt doch gar nicht ...
das ich immer so blöde Ideen habe.
Die meisten waren genial - oder ...
was meinst du woher die Papiere mit den Unterschriften stammten
die dir den Allerwertesten gerettet haben...
Oder warum Grisuh so berühmt ist - genau Kleiner...
und wo die Maid wohl her kommt und warum sie jeder kennt....
Und die nun, nur mal so ganz nebenbei erwähnt - 
für uns die Arbeit macht?

Ja... Zamis .... alles nur dumme Ideen ...
Jaaaa jaaaa- ich weiß - du liebst mich dafür...
und ja doch Zamis - Ich dich doch auch ...
Und mal ehrlich - wieviele Leute kennst du die ...
auf ihre eigene Beerdigung gehen?
Und - ich meine gehen nicht getragen werden!

Wie du hälst es trotzdem für ein dumme Idee?
Das das von dir kommt ist mir klar gewesen mein Schatz.
Und was habe ich dir immer gesagt ...
Genau lass mich nur machen!
Nein das ist nicht gefährlich - ich setze einfach den Hut nicht auf...

Vorgestern hat selbst Frau Rose mich nicht erkannt.
Genau - DIE Frau Rose...
Ach als ich kurz mal zu Post war ...
Ja - da hab ich sie rein zufällig getroffen...
Ja doch in Goldhain wo sonst - da saß sie wie immer so rum.
Was ich da wollte - na glaubst du ich schicke geheime Post mit der Post?
Eben Kleiner - dafür bist du ja auch da ...

Siehst du Zamis - selbst der Kleine versteht mich!
Und nur weil du nicht mit willst ...
meckerst du mal wieder dran rum.
Das erinnert mich an den Pala Spezial...
Das kann man den Leuten nicht verkaufen ... 
sagtest du damals oder? 

Und - Zamis??? ...
Wie war es mit dem Nächsten der reinkam?
Genau Grisuh - Der hat sich bedankt ...
und sogar noch ein großzügiges Trinkgeld gegeben !!!
Oder Zamis - und .... ja es war ein Paladin ...
Aber dafür konnte ich doch nichts - das der so dumm war...
Darum ging es ja auch gar nicht - du sagtest "Keinen so dummen findest"
Es ging nicht um - Paladin oder nicht Paladin!
Nein auch nicht bei dem Blutritterorden da ....

So und - wenn du mir nun endlich sagen würdest ob Grün oder Weiss?
Wie rosa ... du spinnst wohl ... oder willst mich veräppeln!
Ich und rosa ... wie dann eben pink ...
Du willst mich wohl auf den Arm nehmen?
Nein Zamis... Zamis nein hör damit auf ... ZAMIS ... NEIN!!!
Die sind doch noch alle da - später vielleicht ...

Was meint ihr denn? Ich und ... PINK???
Oder doch lieber Silbergrau? ...
Ach - lasst euch doch einfach überraschen...
oder schaut es euch selber an.
Wann und wo fragt ihr?
DAS lest ihr am besten in 
- der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 
der ja morgen wieder druckfrisch erscheint.
Also bis dann - dann ...

Zamis ...
es ist jetzt später ...
Und du Grisuh - such dir ein ruhiges Plätzchen ...
Genau - etwas weiter abseits ...


----------



## Ugla (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zamis 
Hallo Grisuh
und hallo ihr da ...

Was ist Grisuh erkennst du mich nicht mehr?
Zamis - lach nicht so dreckig...
Was kann ich dafür das dieser dumme Friseur so einen Mist erzählt hat.
Ja, Grisuh dieser Jellinek da behauptete das das Pink ganz schnell wieder weg ist.
Ich weiß das er recht hatte Zamis - das Pink ist nun auch weg...
Aber das das durch die Sonne erst Orange und nun scheckig Silbrig geworden ist ...
DAS hat er nicht gesagt. Ich dachte das es nach ein zwei mal Waschen wieder raus wäre 
und wieder schwarz sein würde
Aber gut dafür war es ja auch gratis ...
Und hier auf der Insel stört es ja auch keinen.
Nein Zamis du bist nicht Keiner aber das wird schon wieder rauswachsen...

Was bringst du denn heute so mein Kleiner.
Ahh der Bericht von meiner Beerdigung.
Ja das war eine Frechheit und ich habe mich extra dafür noch hübsch gemacht und war ...
ähm ... ja Zamis ... beim Friseur.
Wie das ausgesehen hat fragst du Grisuh? 
Na das sagte ich doch gerade - da noch Pink ....
Das kannst du dir im übrigen im Outfit der Woche ansehen Zamis.
Das hat die Maid extra von mir und für mich gemacht ...
ähm für dich meinte ich natürlich.

Aber es war ein tolles Fest Zamis du hättest es sehen sollen.
Wie sie da auf dem Podest stand und allen nur das Beste von mir erzählt hat.
Liebevolle Tante die sich immer so rührend um sie und alle anderen gekümmert hat.
Ja sie sagte selbstlos, aufopferungsvoll und mitfühlend ... 
Was das habe ich dir schon mehr als nur einmal alles genauestens erzählt?
Ist ja auch kein Wunder Zamis, man muss dir ja auch alles immer und immer wieder erzählen
du hörst mir ja auch nie zu! Und Grisuh kennt das auch noch nicht ...

Wie Nein Grisuh ... ach so ... du hast wichtigere Neuigkeiten aus Sturmwind ...
Hmm was ist denn so wichtig ...
Oh sie suchen noch immer diesen Bombenleger von Sturmwind sagst du Grisuh?
Welch glücklicher Zufall ...
Nun muss man den nur noch mit den Attentaten auf uns in Verbindung bringen und schon ...
sind wir elegant raus aus der Nummer.
Na ich ja sowieso - schliesslich bin ich ...
Genau Grisuh ... Tod und sogar schon beerdigt.
Hatte ich dir schon erzählt das die Maid da ein so rührendes ...
Ah ja - hatte ich schon ...

Die Maid will das gleich noch nutzen und die Spuren weiter verwischen.
Langsam lernt sie wie man es richtig macht da hast du Recht Zamis.
Aber ich war mir gleich sicher das die Kleine das Herz am rechten Fleck hat.
Auch ein Grund warum sie das nun erst mal allein machen soll.
Ja natürlich immer noch unter meiner Kontrolle was denkst du denn?
Die glaubt noch zu viel ans Licht und zu wenig an die Schatten.
Aber das habe ich ihr auf meiner Feier noch mal erklärt.
Und sie hat gesehen wohin einen der Lichtglauben am Ende führt.
Ich denke diese und die folgenden Erfahrungen werden ihr den richtigen Weg schon ...
Nein Grisuh - nicht erleuchten sondern eher ...
in den Schatten stellen...

Na mal sehen ob sie die Verbrecher dieser Welt denn zu einem Interview überreden kann.
Ich bezweifle jedoch das sie wen findet der sich dann noch im Outfit der Woche ablichten lässt.
So dumm war bisher ja nur dieser schwebende Kopf des Konzils der Horde
Ja und dieser dicke Taure da ...
Aber was erwartest du von einem der zwar Hörner am Kopf hat
aber dazwischen sonst nichts ist.
Gut er braucht den wohl damit er weiss wohin er seinen Helm packen soll...
Aber sonst ...

Was ich auch?
Also Zamis ... zum einen trage ich HUT
zum anderen habe ich keine Hörner ...
zu mindest hoffe ich es für dich das du mir keine aufgesetzt hast - sonst ...
Ach das meintest du nicht ... 
Ich meinte es aber und zwar ... Ernst!
Und jaaa doch - ich dich doch auch..

Ach du meinst ... ich hätte es ja auch gemacht?
DAS mein Lieber ist was ganz anderes ...
Da hat die Maid einfach nach dem schönsten Trauergast gesucht ...
und wie konnte ich da - nein - sagen ...
und ausserdem ist das Teil einer groß angelegten Werbekampagne
Nein nicht für die Schänke oder den Biergarten sondern
für mein bald erscheinendes Buch ...
Das die Maid da als "Fortsetzungsroman" nun unter einer eigenen Rubrik abdrucken will.

Ja, eine wirklich gute Idee von ihr finde ich...
Ja Zamis das sagte ich dir doch - ich habe sie gut erzogen
und sie ist da fast von ganz allein drauf gekommen...
ich habe ihr lediglich die Vorzüge erklärt.

Der kulturelle Anspruch wird gesteigert wenn sie einen Literaturteil mit aufnimmt...
und sie wird das Image eines Schmierenblattes endlich los.
Und wenn nun noch die Zwerge ihre Ratssitzungsergebnisse bei uns veröffentlichen
dann wird aus der - Der BOTE - noch eine wirklich seriöse Zeitung...
Hinzu kommt das ... wenn sich der Anspruch erhöht ...
sie so auch den Preis erhöhen kann ...

WAS GRISUH ... pass auf was du sagen willst
von wegen - nun wo ich weg bin ...
Ach und ihr da ...
genau IHR da - überzeugt euch doch am besten selber...

Denn heute und noch zum alten Preis von nur 20 Silberlinge 
erscheint - Der BOTE - wieder druckfrisch
an jedem stummen Verkäufer oder eurem Kiosk des Vertrauens 
oder ihr schaut hier mal nach

http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

Aber nicht vergessen ... immer noch nur 20 Silberlinge ... 
trotz des gehobenen Anspruchs.
So und nun seht zu das ihr weiter kommt...
ich habe zu tun - das zweite Kapitel muss noch angefan ...
ähm fertig korrigiert werden


----------



## Ugla (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Grisuh 
was hast du denn da für mich.
Ach und hallo ihr da was gibt es bei euch denn Neues?
Ja ich weiss, ihr schaut hier nur vorbei weil euch Langweilig ist ...
So unter uns, sehr aufregend ist es hier auch nicht.
Zamis beim Angeln zuzusehen oder auf Grisuh zu warten
ein wenig in der Hängematte hängen und schaukeln
und den Schwung auch noch selber machen.
Ja Zamis, ich weiß das du hin und wieder für was zu Essen sorgen musst.
und ich lasse mich nicht so hängen - ich schreibe ....

Aber mal so unter uns, ich habe schon ein entzündetes Handgelenk
und grad eine Schreibblockade kennt ihr das auch?
Ich denke schon - bei so wenig Leserbriefen die wir bekommen.
Ja Zamis ich habe schon die Geschichte mit dem brennenden Schiff aufgeschrieben
und auch wie wir zu unser Schänke kamen...
hast du denn schon was gefangen? Nicht?
Na dann versuche es doch mal da ganz hinten am Ende der Landzunge
da fängst du bestimmt mehr...
Nein ich will dich nicht loswerden und 
natürlich liebe ich dich...
Wie kommst du nur wieder darauf ...

Wisst ihr, er ist ja ein wahrer Schatz mein Zamis
Aber manchmal kann er schon etwas ... anstrengend sein
gerade wenn man konzentriert eine Geschichte aufschreiben will
und das hatte ich der Maid ja versprochen
Was gibt es da zu lachen - Grisuh ...

Wie das hat sie von mir, wie meinst du das?
Das sie viel gelernt hat? Und mich da getubbt hat?
Nein Grisuh wie sollte sie das ...
Du meinst mit meiner Eitelkeit?
Pass auf was du sagst Grisuh ...
ich mach das nur weil ja irgendwo unser Gold herkommen muss das wir ausgeben...
Jetzt langt es aber - von wegen einsame Insel ...
und - Nichts wo man Gold ausgeben könnte ...

Jetzt zeig endlich was du da hast...
Ach schau an eine Anzeige von dem Gobo ...
der will was? Einen Verein gründen ...
Spenden für die Witwen und Waisen des Krieges will er einsammeln?
Und das bei den Orksen die nicht nur für ihren Geiz bekannt sind
sondern diesen Krieg doch selber angezettelt haben.
Warum sollte von denen einer Spenden?
Da hat der Gobo mal wieder nur bis zum Gold gedacht...

Hätte ich dem damals nicht den Tipp gegeben
seine eigenen Leute in eine Falle laufen zu lassen
und die ihnen noch als solche zu verkaufen
würde er immer noch von diesen Hexern gelenkt werden.
Der soll sich mal freuen das ich ihn da so elegant herausgeholt habe.
Und dank der Dämonen die man ihm geschickt hat
können die ihn nun nicht mal mehr mit ihrer Magie manipulieren.
Genial von mir - da lohnte es sich doch wieder gute Kontakte zu haben
und auf meinem Stuhl in Dalaran habe ich auch immer gern gesessen...

Der soll sich mal lieber selber stellen dann kassiert er die Belohnung
oder seine Freundin soll das machen ...
Wo bei Der bei der lieber aufpassen sollte 
das sie das nicht sowieso vor hatte...

Na da mache ich denen aber mal einen Strich durch die Rechnung
da schreiben wir mal zu das die Allianz auch spenden kann
das wird dazu führen das der völlig unglaubwürdig dasteht.
Und - da die ganzen Lichtgläubigen Menschen eh die Einzigen sind ...
nein Grisuh - nicht die spenden - sondern ...
an Mitleid und Nächstenliebe glauben, setzen wir da Morris ein...

Wieso nicht Grisuh - der kann sooo herrliche Gruselgeschichten erzählen
Ach du meinst das ihre Nächstensliebe nur so weit geht 
so lange es sich dabei um Mitglieder ihrer Gilde handelt...
Ja, da kannst du allerdings Recht haben Kleiner
Da unterscheiden sie sich von diesen Gobos wenig...
Eben Kleiner ... die beschränken es halt nur auf ihre Sippe...

Ja, da könnte er mit seiner Freundin dann mal Glück haben
das sie sich daran erinnert - aber das sind Gobos...
Na, die Maid könnte dann die 500 Gold sparen...
Ob die merkt das ich sie damit getubbt habe fragst du?
Quatsch das haben nicht mal die da Alle gemerkt ...
_*ein Finger scheint sich aus deinem Monitor_ _zu bohren_
wie sollte die Maid da was gemerkt haben ...

So, der Artikel ist korrigiert du kannst ihn zum Druck geben
und hier ist schon mal das zweite Kapitel
das kann die Maid dann wieder auf 4 Wochen strecken
das erspart mir viel Arbeit...

Nun aber mal los mein Kleiner ... und appropos strecken
ich werden mich jetzt wo es hier so ruhig ist
mal ganz gemütlich in die Hängematte strecken
und eine kreative schöpferische Pause einlegen
solltet ihr auch mal versuchen 
und dabei schon mal das Vorwort lesen

genau, Das und Vieles mehr steht in 

http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (19. August 2013)

Die ist ja noch naß - Grisuhhh ....

Was die ist frisch aus der Presse deshalb ist die noch naß?
Ich verstehe du bist geflogen was ....

So was haben wir denn da ...
die Trolle fressen also Goblins - na besser als Gnome
Ja zwei Dumme ein Gedanke ...
Nein ich meine nicht Zamis ...
Heee und schon garnicht mich
Werd nicht frech Grisuhhh

Ich meine die Tauren und die Elfen
beide machen da so nen Handwerkermarkt schau an
und beiden fehlt das Wichtigste
genau die Handwerker...
Was meinst du - die sterben aus ?
Kein Wunder wo alle nur noch an der Front sind ...
Wie nicht alle ....
Ach du meinst es gibt auch Leute die lieber Urlaub auf ner Insel machen?
Oder schon tot sind ? Oder beides ???
Du bist heute ganz schön frech Grisuh ....

Da habe ich doch glatt vergessen die Geschichte der Zwerge zu schreiben ...
Weisst da ist im Rat so ein Toter Ritter aufgetaucht der vorher auf dem Friedhof ...
Sag mal hörst du mir überhaupt zu ?
Nein ich meinte nicht dich Zamis ...
Wie der weiß doch das er mir nie zuhört?
Grisuh!!!
Ja, ich dich auch Zamis ....

Sag mal nimmt mich hier heute überhaupt wer ernst?
Ihr da vielleicht ?!?
Wie - die doch nicht die sind doch nicht dumm !?!
GRISUHHH - jetzt langt es aber du bist wohl nicht ausgelastet?
Ach du schon nur ich habe zu lage Urlaub gehabt?
Ich glaube du spinnst wohl .... ich bin Tot!
Lach nicht ... ich war auf der Beerdigung ...
Was heisst hier - ja und zwar als Einzige ...

Zamis - hast du das gehört?
Wie er hat doch Recht ...
Und was heißt hier - die da meinen es auch?

Paaaah - laßt mich doch alle in Ruhe ...
Ich gehe jetzt Zeitung lesen und ihr solltet das auch tun ....

Zamis ... Grisuh - 
ich habe das wohl gesehen ....


----------



## Ugla (22. August 2013)

Hallo Grisuh und -
hallo ihr da ...

Ihr wundert euch warum ich heute hier sitze und Angel?
Nun - etwas Abwächslung tut ja mal ganz gut
Die ganze Zeit soll ich an diesem Buch schreiben ...
Als die Kleine mit der Idee kam dachte ich noch -
tja da wirste am Ende noch berühmter als Berühmt
und es klang ja auch ganz entspannt.
Schön mit Zamis auf ner einsamen Insel
in der Hängematte abhängen und alte Geschichten aufschreiben ...

Aber Zamis redet ja kaum - er "angelt" und dabei redet man nicht
und wenn dann redet er mir da dauernd in die Geschichten rein
Hier ist es zeitlich aber falsch - wir sind erst in die Gilde
dann nach Sturmwind und dann erst haben wir die Kneipe gemacht
So ein Quatsch - habe ich da zu ihm gesagt
und dann haben wir gewettet und ...
ich hab dann noch mal in den Unterlagen nachgesehen ....

Na, ob das dem Leser wohl egal ist - und ...
wenn es dramaturgisch besser passt
sagte ich dann...
Nein Grisuh - er hat es nicht gelten lassen
jeder Andere wäre da sicher großzügiger gewesen
Aber er sagte nur - Wette ist Wette
und ein Buch keine Zeitung - meinte er ...
und dann fragte er nach der Schurkenehre 
die ich ihm gab ...

Ja - ich habe da ein Fehler gemacht - Grisuh ...
und vergessen das ich mein Ehrenwort gab
und .... mit Zamis gewettet hatte - ja Grisuh
bei jedem Anderen wäre es ja nicht so schlimm und ...
genau - nun darf ich so lange Angeln ...
bis ....

Nein Zamis - ich meinte nicht ein Fischbiss
Ja ich dich auch mein Schatz ...
Nein ich störe dich nicht weiter
und das solltet ihr auch nicht weiter
denn Zamis muss das nächste Kapitel schnell fertig bekommen
für das Buch ...

Ja Grisuh das war der Wetteinsatz ...
Ich hoffe nur er beeilt sich ...
Angeln ist ja noch lanweiliger
als in der Hängematte hängen und 
auf die Inspiration warten.

Jaaaa Zamis 
ich bin froh, daß du mir das nun abnimmst ...
und jaaaa - ich dich doch auch
und pssst ihr da
seht zu das ihr weiter kommt ...
ihr verschreckt mir die Fische ...


_(* In Gedenken an die Spielerin von Zamis die Heute vor 2 Jahren verstarb - R.I.P. Sonja)_


----------



## Ugla (26. August 2013)

Habt ihr das gesehen?
Sie hat es endlich getan
und den Preis angepasst...
wird ja auch Zeit 
schliesslich schreibe ich unsere Geschichte ja nicht aus Spaß auf
oder Zamis ?

Wie? - du schreibst sie ja grad auf...
noch schlimmer und noch ein Grund mehr 
also für den Preis 
nun geht der schon durch 3 ...

Was hat sie denn dazu dazugetragen
also die Kleine ....
laß mal sehen
ein toller Bericht von dem Rennen der Gobos ...
und dann diese Modenschau 
von und für diese eingebildeten Blutelfenverräter
tja da ist das Publikum ja auch schon vorherzusehen

Genau Zamis - lauter eingebildete Verräterelfen
na da hat die Kleine ja ganz viel von mir gelernt
lässt die Arbeit nicht nur von anderen erledigen
sondern erhöht auch noch den Preis maßlos
aber warte mein Fräulein ....
was du kannst das kann ich schon lange

Zamis - beeil dich mal mit dem nächsten Artikel
damit wir den gleich mit der verdoppelten Rechnung
an die Kleine senden können ...
oder ihr da nehmt sie gleich mit -
wenn ihr eure Beschwerdeleserbriefe schreibt
also wegen der Preissteigerung von 1000 %
eine Frechheit finde ich ...

Nein Zamis nicht die Tantiemenerhöhung 
die wir grad verdoppelt haben...
und nun haben wir ja auch einen Anhaltspunkt
also für die Erhöhung mein ich ....


----------



## Ugla (1. September 2013)

Hallo ihr da
habt ihr schon gehört das das große Herbstturnier der Allianz diesmal in der Stadt der Elfen stattfindet?
Grisuh hat mir grad ein Plakat aus Sturmwind mitgebracht
Wisst ihr Zamis hat ihn da hingeschickt als er das dritte Kapitel fertig hatte.
Und das ohne es mir vorher zu zeigen ...
Wie ihr meint er hatte wohl nur Angst das ich da was ändere?
Also wirklich - was denkt ihr da von mir
so etwas würde ich doch nie ...

Nein Schatz es ist wirklich gut geworden...
Ja - es ist dir gut gelungen den genauen zeitlichen Ablauf wieder herzustellen
Und sicher ist es gut die Geschichte auch mal aus deiner Sicht darzustellen...
Sage ich wirklich so oft - lass mich das nur machen?
Das ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Aber wo du das so sagst - muß ich dir wohl zustimmen
Da kannst du mal wieder sehen was ich immer so alles zu tun habe
und worum ich mich kümmern muss die ganze Zeit ...

Wie und du musst darunter leiden? - Lach nicht ...
Ja, ja nur ein Scherz ... ich habs gelesen
Ich weiss das du alles für mich tun würdest
Ja ich dich doch auch ...
Geh du lieber mal das Abendbrot angeln
ich werde mich mal um den Artikel für das Turnier kümmern
Das ist das größte Event der Allianz...
und somit Chefsache oder ...
sollte ich lieber Chefinsache sagen?

So weg ist er mit seiner Angel ...
der blöde Artikel den schreibe ich auch morgen noch schnell zusammen
dann kann der auch gleich in den Druck gehen
Und weder Zamis noch die Kleine kann mir da noch reinpfuschen ...
Jetzt werde ich erst mal das vierte Kapitel anfangen ...
Und warte ab mein Schatz ...
Rache ist süß und ich bin grad in der richtigen Stimmung

Und wenn ihr die nicht abbekommen wollt ...
dann macht es wie Grisuh und seht zu das ihr weiter kommt
bis morgen werdet ihr wohl noch warten können
dann könnt ihr das Ende von Kapitel 2 in 

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

lesen und was man tun muss ...
wenn man an dem Turnier teilnehmen will
und einiges mehr ...

Also haltet mich nicht länger von der Arbeit ab
sonst lest ihr das vom Turnier erst nächste Woche ...


----------



## Ugla (2. September 2013)

Ich lach mich scheckig ...
Habt ihr den gesehen ...
und Hallo euch auch ...

Schau Grisuh - Zamis läuft fast blau an und kugelt sich schon ...
Heee ... vorsicht das du mir nicht die Haare verbrennst vor lachen
Zu komisch dieser Hornochse in lilllaaaaaa muuuaaahhhhh
ich kann nicht méhr ...
und schau dir den Lackaffen daneben an
mit dem Zotti im Hintergrund hat er einen ...
richtigen haarigen Schimmer ...

Ich kann nicht mehr ...
Wenn der in der Schlacht so vor unseren Streitern auftaucht
dann lachen die sich tot ...
und wenn dann noch der Taure dazu kommt erst ...
da hast du mal wieder Recht mein Kleiner ...
Wenn das der neue Look der Horde wird
können wir den Krieg nur verlieren
haaaa - ich brauch erst mal Luft ...

und Bild abrunden ...
dieser Hungerhacken da neben dem Hornvieh
die fast wie ein Strich aussieht ...
Wusstest du eigentlich warum die meisten dieser Modells so hager sind?
Na das liegt einzig daran das die Modeschöpfer alle Männer sind die ...
wie soll ich sagen ... auch sonst nicht so auf weibliche ...
Rundungen - genau Rundungen stehen
Was dieser Pfahle Strich in der Landschaft nur wieder beweisst ...

Und für so einen Schund bezahlt die Kleine die Gobos wohl möglich noch ...
Es fehlt ihr eindeutig noch an Durchsetzungsvermögen
oder meint ihr ich hätte sowas damals durchgehen lassen
Na wenigstens ist das Outfit der Woche dafür mal modisch
und hat Style - wie man in solchen Kreisen wohl sagt
und da kann man auch den Unterschied zwischen adrettem Rosè
und tuntigem Lilla sehen ...

Wenn ich dann sehe was ich da für die Preiserhöhung bekomme
dann scheint wohl ein Art sich gegensätzliches angleichendes Niveau zu herrschen
zwischen dem erhöhten Preis und dem gesunkenen Anspruch mein ich
zu mindest was die Hordenseite anbelangt
Ich sollte die Kleine darauf mal hinweisen und ihr nahelegen
den Salär der Gobos auch dieser Begebenheit anzugliedern
und ihren Lohn dem Niveau anzupassen und ihn kräftig zu senken 

Genau Grisuh ...
und die Differenz dann dem ...
dank unseres literarisch hochwertigen Beitrages!
... gestiegenem Niveau auf unserer Seite entsprechend höher auszuschütten.
Schau dir nur die beiden Ankündigungen an
- Modenschau - schaut mal vorbei ... letzte Woche
und diese Woche?
GROSSES TURNIER DER ALLIANZ ...
ähm was meinst du Grisuh?

Das ihre Werbung zu dem Bild passt was da heut drin ist?
Wie nein ...
Das es auch nicht mehr wert war - wenn man sieht was dabei raus gekommen ist?
Auch nicht?
Ahhh - das man genau das bekommen hat
was die Werbung versprach...
einen lila Tauren mit ohne Schimmer ....

Hör auf Grisuh ich kann nicht mehr
sag du denen da aufwiedersehen
mir laufen die Tränen

_*ein kleiner schwarzer Drache atmet tief ein und bläßt zum Abschied einen Rauchkringel in die verwunderte Menge und zeigt auf das Bild in der Zeitung_


----------



## Ugla (12. September 2013)

Zamis schau mal was Grisuh uns da gebracht hat
Ja - ich weiß auch das du weißt das es die Zeitung ist
schau einmal genau hin ...
ja ich finde auch gut das ich immer noch das Outfit der Woche bin
und sonst fällt dir nichts auf ?
Ja weil du nur da guckst - aber gut ...
wenn du nicht verstehst warum ich mich aufrege dann geh mal lieber angeln
ja ich dich auch mein Schatz ...

ach Hallo ihr da ...
habt ihr das gesehen - Nein ich meinte nicht Zamis
ich meinte die Zeitung von dieser Woche
und sie soll mir nicht erzählen das es ein Zufall ist
das die genau so aussieht wie die der letzen Woche
aber wahrscheinlich wird sie sagen das es an EUCH liegt
weil keiner von sich aus mal was schreibt oder sie informiert
eine Frechheit oder ...

Wisst ihr ich kann es ja nicht ertragen wenn man seine Unfähigkeit 
Termine zu machen oder nach Artikeln zu forschen
auch Faulheit genannt - anderen in die Schuhe schiebt
unmöglich so etwas ....
Ich würde das ja selber machen aber
ich muß ja hier bei Zamis bleiben
was sollte der nur ohne mich machen

Ich werde der Kleinen das einmal sagen - so geht das ja nicht
Am Ende leidet mein guter Ruf und Einfluß 
weil die Kleine sich gehen läßt
und sich lieber mit ihrem Liebsten irgendwo amüsiert
anstatt sich einmal zu bewegen

Wenigstens den ersten Teil von dem Kapitel das Zamis geschrieben hat
hätte sie drucken können
aber sicher wird sie sagen das ich das nicht genehmigt hätte
und zum Druck freigegeben...
Nichts kann sie selber entscheiden
ich meine als Chefin der Zeitung sollte sie wissen was ich will
und sie sollte verstanden haben warum ich da mein Gold reinstecke
und das ist sicher nicht um ihr ein schönes Leben zu gönnen
oder auf eure langweilige Geschichten oder Berichte zu warten oder noch schlimmer...
schlechte Werbung für eure Veranstaltungen zu drucken
sondern frei, unabhängig und überparteilich
über Spannendes, Politisches und das Weltgeschehen zu berichten

Mit dem meisten das wir von unseren Lesern bekommen
kann man doch keine Zeitung machen
da liest man dann doch lieber die Ausgabe der letzen Woche
anstatt das einem vor Langeweile die Augen zufallen
ihr solltet mal lesen was wir da bekommen
wenn wir das nicht überarbeiten würden
erinnert ihr euch an die Dame aus dem Keller ...
ich könnte das hier jetzt lang und breit ausbreiten - oder dies Elfenfest ....
aber dann würden hier wohl selbst die Fische die Zamis angeln wollte einschlafen

Und die Goblins hat sie auch nicht im Griff 
die machen auch schon was sie wollen nur weil sie meinen
ich sei tot und sie hätten nun freie Hand
könnte ich hier weg dann würde ich denen aber anderes erzählen
aber Zamis meinte er hätte neulich in dem alten Schmuggler Versteck 
wen getroffen den wir kennen
unsere Familien hatten schon lange vor dem großen Krieg ... 
sagen wir geschäftliche Verbindungen
und er würde wohl bald wieder für uns arbeiten
wenn er erfahren würde mit wem Zamis sich hier auf der Insel ...
sagen wir ... aufhält oder besser ... amüsiert

Und seht ihr das nenne ich einmal Einsatz
anstatt sich zu beschweren das ihr zu faul seid mal was zu schreiben
oder sich aufzuregen das sein Kapitel nicht gedruck wurde
zeigt er Initiative und erinnerte sich an unsere alten Geschäftsbeziehungen
und Diese an die geerbeten Verpflichtungen die da noch zu Buche stehen
und sorgt so dafür das der Laden wieder läuft
und er wird laufen wenn er erfährt wer ihm Zamis geschickt hat
und wehe Zamis bekommt das nicht hin ...

Und ich werde mal mit der Kleinen sprechen
Grisuh ... bring dies zur Kleinen
und mach ihr klar das der Termin nicht verschiebbar ist
nicht das sie am Ende dich dafür verantwortlich macht
ich verlasse mich da auf dich vergiss das nicht
du weißt hoffe ich was für eine Verantwortung ich dir da übertrage
also enttäusche mich nicht
ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich umsonst aus meiner Hängematte zu quälen

und ihr da ... genau DU und DU und DU DA AUCH!
ihr solltet - wenn ihr schon keine Beiträge zusammen bekommt -
wenigstens mal einen Beschwerdebrief an die
*redaktion[at]todeswache-bote. de *schreiben
erst die dumme Kultur vorschieben um den Preis zu erhöhen
und dann hoffen das ihr noch dümmer seid und nicht mal merkt
das ihr für den ollen Mist da auch noch die nächste Woche bezahlt
damit könnt ihr mir noch einen Gefallen tun und mich unterstützen

Oder habt ihr wohl möglich gar kein Gold bezahlt
dann beschwert euch besser nicht denn dann habt ihr ...
nein nicht selber Schuld ... sondern einen Tritt verdient
würde ich ja persönlich machen wenn ich nicht auf dieser einsamen Insel
mit Zamis gefangen wäre ...

und kommt mir nicht mit - 
das ist ja auch eine alte Ausgabe dafür zahle ich doch nicht
das Argument zählt bei mir nicht ...
Also los jetzt ihr habt wie ich ja sicher noch was zu tun 
genau den Beschwerdebrief schreiben ...
und ich habe Hunger .... 

Zaaamisssss 
ist das Essen fertig ....


----------



## Ugla (13. September 2013)

Was ist denn hier los ...
Da verabrede ich mich extra mit der Kleinen
und dann fehlen noch vier ....

also hopp hopp bevor der Sekt schal wird

Edith meint ... Hick ...
dasch isch misch mal bedanken schollte ... Hick
für nie erwartete ...schentauschend ...
alschoooo Klicksche
fühlt euch alschooo ganz fescht gedrückt ....
von Zamisch ....
oda meint ihr etwa isch würde dasch machen ...
schoo viel Gold hat von eusch eh keiner ....
Hick ....


----------



## Ugla (23. September 2013)

Siehst du Zamis hab ich es dir doch gesagt ...
ich hatte wieder mal Recht -
kaum hast du dem gesteckt was hier los ist
schon rennt er los
und was meinst du was dabei nur raus gekommen ist?
Wie du hast keine Ahnung ...
dann frag die da mal 
und vergiss nicht ihnen vorher "Hallo" zu sagen

Na und was meint ihr da ...
was soll dabei wohl rauskommen
wenn man so einem dummen Gobo Beine macht?
Ach und Hallo euch erst mal
Na und? was meint ihr ...

Genau das was ich vorher gesagt habe
Werbung für ihre Sippe machen sie
was anders können die ja auch nicht
und der Maid sagen sie am Ende das es ein Freundschaftsdienst sei
und das sie das gratis gedruckt hätten
da sie ja schliesslich verwand wären...

Pah - wer glaubt denn so was
Freundschaftsdienst und Familienpreise
das wären doch zu mindest zwei Gründe 
für eine hundert prozentige Preiserhöhung
schliesslich wollen die das es einem gut geht!
Also für zwei mal eine hundert prozentige ...
das sind Gobos ...

Aber mal ehrlich ...
wenn die dann zweihundert Prozent drauf hauen
wäre der Inhalt dadurch immer noch der Gleiche
zwei mal Null gibt auch nicht mehr
zum Glück haben wir ja noch etwas mit Substanz
von Seiten der Allianz...

Genau Zamis den zweiten Teil von deinem dritten Kapitel
und wo wir grad bei Rechenbeispielen sind
zwei mal drei macht ...
genau - und nun berechne noch das wir ein exclusiv Artikel haben..
ja Zamis - die Kleine war mal wieder zu faul 
die hat wieder mal nichts recherciert
die kann also nicht meckern 
wenn sie nicht will das die Gobos ihr die Zeitung klauen
dann wird sie nicht anders können als auf die Familie zu setzen
Genau mein Schatz - wie bei den Gobos ...

Wo waren wir .... bei acht
hundert Prozent drauf sind 16
und noch mal hundert macht 32
ihre Preiserhöhung an der wir uns orientieren müssen waren 1000%
die wir für uns Zwei ja verdoppeln müssen ...
das macht dann ..... 

genau Zamis - das bringt genug um deinen dummen Neffen zu bezahlen
der soll mal was fürs Leben lernen
und endlich mal einen anständigen Beruf ergreifen
lass mich das nur machen ...

So und ihr da 
ihr habt mich jetzt lang genug von der Arbeit abgehalten
seht lieber zu das ihr eure Haustiere trainiert
warum ihr das machen sollt?
Na, wie dumm muß ich sein
das steht doch in der Zeitung ...

Ja lesen müsst ihr das schon selber
oder meint ihr das ich hier noch Werbung für diese dummen Gobos mache
und wohl möglich noch einige Allianzler darauf hinweise das sie wie ich
einen Spion zur Horde schicken können
der dann deren Gold abgräbt...
so weit kommt es noch ....

Ach apropos Gold ...
vergesst nicht das läppische Goldstückchen...
das ihr sicher bisher regelmässig ...
vergessen habt ... zu bezahlen 
wenn ihr euch - Der BOTE -
http://www.der-bote.eu/ 
aus den stummen Verkäufern zieht

So nun aber los - ich habe noch zu tun
die Rechnungen müssen heute noch rausgeschickt werden ....


----------



## Ugla (30. September 2013)

Hallo ihr da und vorsicht ...
Zamis schießt heute mit den Korken des Sprudelweins
ja ihr vermutet richtig
es gibt was zu feiern...

Zum einen gibt es uns von -Der BOTE- nun schon seit einem Jahr
zum anderen bekommt ihr heute euren 100. ( in Worten Hundersten!) Werbepost hier
das dies schon über 10000 mal geklickt wurde brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen
und warum das alles?

Nun zum einen weils Spaß macht
zum anderen um euch über die aktuellen Geschehnisse zu unterrichten
und euch zu unterhalten
und so ganz nebenbei ...
irgendwo von müssen wir schliesslich auch leben

Was in der letzen Zeit nicht immer so einfach war
wie ihr ja wisst bin ich ja eigentlich tot
lach nicht so dreckig Zamis ...
ich meine das ernst
weißt der Gobo hat mir das grad am Wochenende gesagt
und er fand es nicht fair da er nun den ganzen Ärger mit seinem 
Leib und Busenfreunden allein an den Hacken hat
und keinem dem er das in die Schuhe schieben kann

Nur weil ich den Namen korrigiert habe
Was du meinst ich hätte ihn absichtlich falsch geschrieben
Also wirklich - wer würde so etwas glauben?
Oder würdet ihr mir das zutrauen
so eine miese Gaunerei ...
Nur weil der meint er müsse nichts bezahlen ...

Da lobe ich mir doch die Artikel die wir heute
zur Feier des Tages so alle drucken werden.
Da kann der sich mal ein Beispiel nehmen
Und nur weil er sagte ich solle das in Silbermond nicht so...
an die große Glocke hängen
heißt es doch noch lange nicht das die Öffentlichkeit keine Rechte hat
Schliesslich berichten wir unabhängig und überparteilich
Diesen Faktor sollte man schon berücksichtigen
und mal so unter uns ...
von wem stammt denn das Kapital und wer trägt hier die Verantwortung
für den Erfolg dieser kleinen Zeitung
Genau Zamis ... Ich
und - wenns Ärger gibt im Zweifel die Kleine

Wo bei sie den Erfolg ja nur ihrer Tante zu verdanken hat
genau deshalb habe ich dafür gesorgt das - Der BOTE -
heute wieder prall gefüllt ist
Ja mein Schatz auch mit dem Ende deines Kapitels
Nein keine Angst dafür ist sicher noch Platz
Die Kleine weiß was wichtig ist und vor allem wer ...

So nun lasst uns mal auf ein weiters erfolgreiches Jahr anstoßen
und wer weiß was da noch alles Neues, Spannendes und Spektakuläres 
auf uns wartet ...
Eingies davon könnt ihr schon heut Abend wieder druckfrisch in
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ lesen

Und solltet ihr etwas vermissen oder auch mal mit euren
Veranstaltungen, Berichten oder auch nur mit einem Bild im Outfit der Woche 
in der Zeitung erscheinen wollen
Die Redaktionsadresse findet ihr für nur ein Goldstück 
unter den FAQs in - Der BOTE - 

Was bleibt also als mit einem "Prost" und 
"auf abwesende Freunde!" anzustoßen


----------



## Ugla (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ihr da ...
Krank sein ist echt Mist ...
das ewige gehuste geht mir auf den Keks
Ja Zamis ich weiß das du da nichts für kannst
Das Mäner immer so leiden müssen ...

Dabei hab ich doch die ganze Arbeit
Fische fangen, braten...
selbst den Abwasch hab ich an den Hacken
Nur Grisuh wird davon ein wenig fett
Der ist so viel garnicht gewohnt


Ja Zamis ich kümmere mich um deinen Tee
seht ihr was ich meine 
Sambi hier Sambi da 
da komm ich ja sonst zu garnichts mehr
zu mal mir Grisuh hier ja auch noch helfen muß
da weiß ich nicht mal was los ist im Büro

Na die Kleine wollte ja zum Turnier der Allianz
da wird sie dann wohl einen Artikel setzen
Von der Zwergenfrau hab ich auch noch keine Post
bin ja mal gespannt wie die auf dem Turnier abgeschnitten haben
und ob die Damenriege der Gnomen ihren Titel zurück erobert haben
Wäre ja Schade wenn sich das ganze Üben und im Kreis laufen nicht ausgezahlt hätten

So nun muss ich wieder
tut mir leid aber ...
ich muß mich noch um den Abwasch und den Tee kümmern
Grisuh - wie weit bist du ?
Ah fein blitzblank und der Tee? Auch fertig...
Das hast du wirklich gut gemacht mein Kleiner
hier ist dann die Angel und...
Petri Heil

Zamis dein Tee ist fertig 
Du kannst ihn dir abholen
Ja doch, Ist schon gut ich bring ihn dir
Ja mein Schatz ich dich auch ...

Nichts kann der alleine ....
Was muß ich denn noch alles selber machen


----------



## Ugla (30. Oktober 2013)

hmmm und hallo euch auch
habt ihr das auch gesehen
nur Goblinzeugs in - Der BOTE -
da bin ich wie die ja aus allen Wolken fallen
und dann diese Widestandstante
und ihren Maskenball 
na immerhin hat das da bunte Bilder
haben die Orkse und diese Hornviecher
wenigstens auch mal was gucken
wenn sie schon nicht lesen können

Na Grisuh hast du eigentlich den Brief
bei der Zwergenfrau abgegeben
ich hab da bis heute keine Antwort
und von dem Magierzirkel hört man auch grad nix

Wie das liegt daran das wir hier auf ner einsamen Insel hocken
erzähl mir nicht so was Grisuh ...
zum einen ist die gar nicht einsam
Zamis ist da ... ja mein Schatz ich dich auch ...
und die da schauen hier auch immer mal vorbei ...
und auch Frigo hab ich neulich getroffen
als der mir einen Lehrling empfohlen hat
und auch der hatte sonst nicht viele Informationen

Meine Spione meldeten mir auch das auf dem Allianzturnier
wohl keine Zwerge waren und ...
selbst die Gnome sollen sich rar gemacht haben
Und aus Darnassus hört man schon Gerüchte 
das die Menschen dort wohl so zahlreich eingefallen sein sollen
das die Elfen dort schon Angst hatten wie ne Fliege
in der Faust zerquetscht zu werden
Mich wundert nur das man keine Berichte von denen hört ...

Was du meinst ich solle doch mal selber losgehen
wenn ich mit dem was du mir bringst nicht zufrieden bin?
Nun sei mal nicht beleidigt mein Kleiner
soo ist es ja nicht - du machst wirklich gute Arbeit
und ich schätze deine Begleitung wenn wir mal
in geheimer Mission unterwegs sind
und das du dem Gobo nicht von der Seite weichst

Ja ... der Arme ... keiner traut ihm mehr ...
welch Wunder - hab ich doch gut eingefädelt oder
was meinst du ... macht sich über mich lustig?
Er ist auf dem Maskenball als was gegangen?
Als dumme Pute mit ne weiblichen Gnomenmaske? ... 
und er hatte was dabei ...
einen Truthahn mit Namen Zamis
Ja mein Schatz ... wir fangen noch einen Truthahn zum Fest ...
Wie und das nur weil er keinen Gockel fangen konnte bisher?
Na warte mein heiß geliebter Gobo ....
Du wirst schon sehen was du davon hast ...

Und ihr ... werdet es dann lesen in
- Der BOTE - 
http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (2. November 2013)

Schau mal einer an und ...
Hallo ihr auch
da tauchen die Toten doch glatt auf dem Tag der Toten auf
Nein Zamis ich war nicht weg das weiß du doch
Ja gut, die Kleine will zu dem Termin nicht allein gehen
da werde ich sie wohl begleien müssen
aber das meine ich ja nicht...

Ich meinte diesen Sänger
du weißt doch den ich unbedingt für den Opernabend haben wollte
genau diesen Orksenhauptmann...
mit dieser so schön tiefen melodischen Stimme

Und was lese ich hier ...
die wollen den Trollen ihr Mojo verbieten
um die Moral der Truppe zu stärken
und die subversive Unterwanderung durch diese Droge unterbinden
der olle Oberorkse sollte seine Truppe mal besser damit füttern
dann hätten sie hinterher auch ein Ausrede für ihre Taten

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt 
was der olle Gobo daraus macht
aber endlich macht er mal was
also richtig meine ich
diese ganzen Werbe und Beweihwäucherungsgeschichten
noch dazu schlecht gemacht ...
für diese Hordenbrut da immer
das senkt mir die Leserzahl zu sehr

Gut das ich die Kleine am Sonntag treffe
Ja mein Schatz ...
nein nur kurz und ja ich bin vorsichtig
ich dich doch auch und ...
weiß doch Keiner das ich dann da bin
ach Die ... die sagen nichts - die kennen mich zu gut
die lesen das doch sowieso am Montag in der Zeitung

Ihr solltet jetzt besser gehen
Zamis ist schon sauer ...
das er hier allein zurück bleiben muß den Abend 
ich glaube er ist eifesüchtig ...
und ihr wisst ja - mit so jemandem ist nicht zu spassen


----------



## Ugla (8. November 2013)

Hallo ihr da
habt ihr auch das Gefühl gehabt das der Gobo in der letzen Ausgabe 
sich wohl mal wieder irgend einen Blödsinn aus den Fingern gesogen hat
weil er ja sonst nicht viel auf die Reihe bekommt
ausser Werbung für seine Sippe

Genau dies Mojo Dingens da
wer glaubt denn das dieser abgehalfterte Kreigshäuptling so weiit denken würde
gut der ist kein Goblin aber auch bei Orksen ist da ja kaum mehr zu erwarten
nur weil die ein wenig fetter sind - ändert es nichts an der grünen Farbe
Aber was ich hier grad an Neuem lese ... 
macht das schon Sinn

Zu schade das der Medicus so schwer zu erreichen ist
Aber ich denke das seine Eltern dem meinen Brief wohl weiter leiten
mal sehen was der zu diesen Tränken und ihren Zutaten so zu berichten hat
das wird dann sicher zeigen was die olle Hexe da mit so viel Mojo will
und mit Magie kennt der sich ja auch aus
da könnt ich dann gleich zwei Klappen mit der einen Fliege erledigen

hmm muss ich das nur noch Zamis erklären das er hier wohl ein Wochenende allein verbringen muß
wie du kannst ja hier bleiben Grisuh?
kommt gar nicht in Frage ...
Du hast deine Aufgaben und die sind wichtiger als das Gemecker von Zamis
Oder meinst du ich schicke dich zu meinem Vergnügen los?

Na immerhin hat die Schalgzeile ja für mehr Umsatz gesorgt
und was da noch so raus kommt
werden wir ja in der nächsten Ausgeabe von - Der BOTE - 
sicher zu lesen bekommen
also bis dahin ihr

Ja tut mir auch leid aber ich muß Zamis das erst mal schonend beibringen
und das ist besser ich mach das allein
also einen schönen Tag euch noch und
nichts für ungut - die Geschäfte rufen


----------



## Ugla (11. November 2013)

Ahaaa und Hallo ihr da

hab ich's mir doch gedacht
offizielle Stellen leugnen es also
gibts die da eigentlich noch?
Vor Orgrimmar herrscht doch das einzige Chaos grad
da weiß doch der eine nicht was der andere grad tut
nur ihr dicker Oberorkse der versteckt sich
Das war mir vorher klar ...
das der olle Gobo da wieder nur Mist zusammen schreibt

hmmm - wenn allerdings an den Gerüchten was dran ist
dann wurde er wohl mächtig getubbt
und interessanter Weise sagen meine Informationen 
das da vielleicht mehr hinter steckt als ...
ein verschreckt verstecker Orksenhauptmann
selbst die Magielehrerin gestern...
redete von Zusammenschluß der Allianz mit den Trollen
und irgend was von "ewigen Frieden" der dann herrscht

nur ob das allen so recht ist?
dem Medicus zum Beispiel
was hätte der denn zu tun?
Wenn nicht dauernd neuer Nachschub von den Schlachtfelder
in sein Hospital gebracht würde
Wobei - er hat sich ja selbstständig gemacht
wohl nicht ganz so eigennützig wie mir sein Bruder gestern berichtete
Und ich dachte ja erst das er es wegen der Einnahmen macht
so als Selbstständiger verdient man ja deutlich mehr als als Angestellter
sagt man jedenfalls und vergisst immer die Steuern und Abgaben

Na immerhin habe ich die Maid mal wieder getroffen
und was soll ich euch sagen
das war mal wieder typisch
kaum hat sie einen Artikel in der Tasche
geht sie wieder zu ihrem Lori - spielen ...
an statt sich die Zeit zu nehmen alte Kontakte zu pflegen 
und so ganz nebenbei noch wichtige Informationen zu erhalten
was ich da noch alles erfahren habe 
über diesen Tyrannen - ihr glaubt es gar nicht

Aber gut ... die Kleine muss auch nicht alles wissen
sonst haut die ja jede noch so wichtige ähm ...
unwichtige Information als Schlagzeile raus
Soll sie mal über diese Magielehrerin berichten
die nicht mal die einfachsten Sachen einfach erklären kann
aber wie man Brot schneidet das weiß die Maid nun ...

Was Brot schneiden mit Magie zu tun hat wollt ihr wissen
na dann kauft euch doch heute die neueste Ausgabe von
-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/
den gibt es wieder druckfrisch und
für nur 1 Goldstückchen an jedem Kiosk

und ihr entschuldigt mich
ich muss noch was wegen dem Mojo prüfen
Zamis kommst du der Tee ist fertig ...
Ach und die Steuern warten auch noch
also machts gut und bis dann mal wieder


----------



## Ugla (15. November 2013)

Na Kleiner ... und hallo ihr da
was hast du denn schönes für mich heute?
Hmm ein Zettel von der Kleinen.
Wohl wieder ein neuer Termin für ein Interview ...

WAAASSSSS !!!
Was will Die - das ich nun endlich mal die nächsten Kapitel schicke?
Pah die hat sie wohl nicht mehr alle!!!
Mich hier unter Termindruck setzen?
Aber selber nicht mal diesen dummen Artikel für diese... 
magische Brotschneidemaschine fertig bringen!

Ihr hättet mal bei dem Interview dabei sein sollen
die einzige die halbwegs interessante Fragen stellte war ...
genau die Tante!!!"
Aber ständig hat die Kleine da auf ihrem Block geschrieben.
Als ich dann fragte was sie da so viel geschrieben hat sagte sie
ich habe die Taktik durchdacht

genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt
welche Taktik bei einem so banalen Interview? 
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein 
sind doch eh immer die drei gleichen dummen Fragen
Wie heisst du, was machst du so und ...
wer ist dein Friseur oder Schneider oder was weiß ich
und dann lässte die Leute halt sabbeln

Aber nein - sie machte erst mal zwei Striche senkrecht
und dadurch dann 2 waagerechte
um dann einen Kreis in das mittlere Kästchen zu machen ...
Was das soll fragte ich sie ?
Sie sagte ich zeigs dir - du bist dran und darfst ein Kreuz machen
und wozu soll das gut sein? fragte ich sie
Na wer zuerst drei nebeneinander hat hat gewonnen
Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie dumm ich geguckt habe ...

Wer macht denn sowas?
Sie meinte nur - der Lori - ihr Beschützer hätte es ihr beigebracht
Sie spielen es immer den ganzen Tag lang
und was hat das mit Taktik zu tun? fragte ich sie
Na sagte sie - der Lori gewinnt immer ....

Ja genau das habe ich auch gedacht
wie kann ein trotteliger Krieger ohne auch nur ein Fünkchen Hirn im Kopf dabei gewinnen?
Das geht doch nicht mal wenn man ihn gewinnen lassen will
Und nun schriebt sie das sie dank der neuen Taktik
immerhin ein Unentschieden schafft...
Erwartet sie das ich sie dafür lobe?
Es wird Zeit das sie den Trottel mal verlässt
oder zu mindest sich mit normalen Leuten umgibt
Der Umgang färbt langsam auf die Kleine ab!

Oder denkt sie das ich genau so blöd bin wie ihr Freund?
Und ihr abkaufe das das der Grund ist
mir die Arbeit aufzuhalsen und ...
MIR Druck mit dem Druck machen kann

Ich glaube ich bin schon zu lange tot
und zu lange hier mit Zamis auf dieser Insel gefangen
Nein mein Schatz - das hat nichts mit dir zu tun
im Gegenteil ich geniesse die Zeit ...
nur wir beide allein hier ...

Ja Zamis - aber die gucken doch nur gelegentlich mal vorbei...
Nein ... du hast ja recht und... klar liebe ich dich noch immer...
Was du meinst sie macht das extra ...
Wie eifersüchtig auf dich weil ich mich nicht mehr um sie kümmer?
Hmm ja ... du magst vielleicht sogar recht haben
so dumm das ein Krieger dabei gewinnt ... das geht nicht
Es sei denn man ist ein Huhn 
und nicht mal da bin ich mir sicher...

hmmm ganz schön schlau ...
Nein ich meine nicht die Kleine
ich meine die Idee von Zamis
Ja Schatz wenn ich dich nicht hätte...

Na ich werde ihr mal den Gefallen tun und
unsere Geschichte weiter aufschr... ähm ...
also ... auf Schriebfehler untersuchen - genau ...
also nichts für ungut ihr da
und nen schönes Wochenende euch
ich hab nun zu tun

Und wenn ihr euch beschweren wollt 
das die magische Brotschneidemaschine ne Woche verspätet kommt
nehmt einen Zettel - macht 9 Kästchen drauf
und ein Kreuz in die Mitte - oder sonst wo hin
ist eh egal wo ihr das Kreuz macht 
ändert am Ende eh nichts
ausser man hat den IQ eines Kriegers

und schickt es dann
mit freundlichen Grüßen
und zu Händen der Maid
an die Redaktion ...


----------



## Ugla (19. November 2013)

Hallo ihr ...
habt ihr gesehen ... ich meine die Neue Ausgabe?
endlich mal was anständiges was die Kleine da zusammen gebracht hat
SO gefällt mir das ...
War doch gut das ich das mal wieder in die Hand genommen habe oder Zamis?

Warum fragt ihr ...
na is doch klar - nur Allianzthemen
kein einziges Gobozeugs - keine dumme Hordenwerbung
kein Mojo Quatsch den nun wirklich keiner lesen will
ausser vielleicht einige Trolle die es nicht können
also lesen mein ich ...

Na die können sich ja dafür das Bild von der Schneiderin angucken
die da immer magisch Brot schneidet für den Frieden
das die ein fortgeschrittenes Alter hat und schon die 40 hinter sich hat
sieht man da auch ganz genau
wo bei ich ja auch die 40 schon hinter mir habe
seit über 40 Jahren ...

aber im Gegensatz zu diesen "Menschen" 
redet man bei uns Gnomen dann nicht von "fortgeschritten"
sondern von in den "besten Jahren"
und Falten hatte die sage ich euch
die bekommt die Gnomin von Welt erst mit mitte zweihundert
und nicht kurz nach der Volljährigkeit mit 40

hmm gut das sie Loli nicht nach seinem Alter gefragt hat
der ist mindestens tausend oder so
zu mindest wenn man sich die Falten im Gesicht anguckt
genau da sind die Elfen noch besser dran als wir Gnome
da kann ich auch garnicht verstehen wieso sie so einen erfahrenen Heiler nicht wollen
Na soll mir auch egal sein ...
hier auf der Insel kriegt man vom Krieg ja eh nichts mit ...

Was ihr wisst nicht worum es eigentlich geht
oder wohin euch der Weg führt?
dann empfehle ich euch -Der BOTE- zu lesen
da erfahrt ihr dann nicht nur wohin es geht
sondern auch wo und wann es losgeht
ich meine die Pilgerreise

ob ich da auch mitmache?
klar mache ich da mit - das innere Licht erfahren
das wollte ich schon immer mal
und ... sagt es nicht Zamis ... aber ...
mal auf was verzichten ist gar nicht so schlecht
merkt man dann doch erst wie sehr was einem fehlt...

Was mein Schatz? ... Ja doch ... ich vermisse dich auch schon ...
also ... ich muss jetzt los ...
und ihr solltet das Goldstück diese Woche investieren
es lohnt sich für diese Ausgabe besonders
und klar könnt ihr mich auf der Reise treffen
zu mindest gedanklich denn ich nehme das Verzichten da sehr ernst

kommt Grisuh wir müssen los
wir üben uns im Verzichten .... 
fangen wir mit der Pilgerreise an


----------



## Ugla (25. November 2013)

Booaahhh.... pssstttt!!!
Seid mal nicht so laut ihr da ...
ich hab immer noch Kopfweh!
Ja genau ... von der Pilgerreise
Was ... wieso?
Wieso ich vom Licht Kopfweh habe?
Ach das ist ne lang Geschichte

Nein die steht sicher nicht in der neuen Ausgabe
tut mir leid ...
Wie? Ihr wollt sie trotzdem hören?
Na gut - also... wartet... wo fange ich am besten an...
Wie am Anfang ?
Ihr wollt die wirklich von ganz am Anfang hören
Hmm ok ...also am Anfang? Ja...wirklich?

Na dann gut - ich erinnere mich noch genau daran
wie ich mit Grisuh von hier weg bin...
Wir hatten uns auf den Weg nach Sturmwind gemacht
um dort noch kurz nach dem Rechten zu sehen.
Und unterwegs dann kamen wir an nem Gasthaus vorbei
Ich als Wirtin pflege gute Kontakte zu meinen Kollegen
und da wir gerade dort waren dachte ich 
mach dem Wirt dort einen freundschaftlich kollegialen Besuch
und erkundige dich mal wie die Geschäfte so laufen

Er hatte ein wirklich nettes Gasthaus - sehr gemütlich
und auch einen vorzüglichen Wein - leicht und bekömmlich
Ich dachte nur an die Reise und den Verzicht ... ja ...
deshalb verzichtete ich auch auf die vierte Sorte
und beließ es bei der Verkostung bei den drei vorangegangenen.
Das Gespräch im Gasthaus kam schnell auf die Pilgerreise
und das man neben den Toten ja auch die Götter des Lichts ehren sollte.

Wisst ihr ich halte ja nichts von diesem neumodischen Götterquatsch
ich bin schliesslich eine Gnomin mit Tradition!
Aber die Kleine erforscht sie ja ...
zugegeben mit wenig Erfolg - wenn ich noch an Elune denke
Ich wollte natürlich vorbereitet sein und
fragte die Gäste einmal auf was sie denn verzichten würden
also zur Ehre der Toten...
dabei erzählte mir einer das sein bester Freund damals von Artas geehrt wurde
oder ihn verehrt hat und das dies ein Leuchten in seine Augen brachte
und er seit dem als untoter Toter durch die Gegend läuft

Ich erinnerte mich an das Tagesmotto 
denn auf Einzelheiten dieses Phänomens wollte ich...
im Gegensatz zum Trinkgeld gern verzichten
und so verabschiedete ich mich freundlich mit dem Hinweis
das ich ja noch pilgern müsse und sie an mir ruhig ein Beispiel nehmen könnten
besonders was das großzügige Trinkgeld anbelangt

Wieder auf dem Weg gingen mir diese leuchtenden Augen 
der Untoten Ritter nicht mehr aus dem Sinn
und ich las noch einmal das Plakat
da stand es auch - innere Einkehr
und - lasset das Licht in euch ... wirken
da fragte ich mich als Nichtgläubige 
ob die Götter wohl so ähnlich wie dieser Arthas wären
nur eben gut ... 
und laß irgendwas von ... Licht und leiten

nach etwas grübeln und ...
mit dem wenigen an technischen Verständniss das ich habe
dache ich das es ja logisch ist
wo sollte das Licht sonst raus strahlen
als aus den Augen ... wohl kaum aus den Ohren?
Die sind ja zum hören da und das geht auch ohne Licht!

Ich dachte sofort an die Kleine und ihren neumodischen Götterkrams da
diese Erkentniss musste ich ihr erzählen
wir beeilten uns also um auch diesen Termin vorher noch zu schaffen
und auch um das Interesse der Kleinen zu würdigen
Nicht das ich es sinnvoll oder auch nur gut finden würde
aber als Tante hat man ja einen gewissen erzieherischen Auftrag
zu mal ich noch ihr Vormund bin und ...
schaden kann ein Interesse an den Hobbys der Kleinen ja nicht
ich musste nur vorher noch schnell die Lagerbestände prüfen

Als wir in Sturmwind ankamen schickte ich Grisuh noch eben los 
die Kleine suchen und ging zur Bank
dort probierte ich erst noch mal zwei oder drei Weinsorten
um zu prüfen wie gut der Reifegrad grad ist
und stellte fest das wir einen zu großen Bestand an
diesem Elfenschnaps hatten - Lichter aus - heisst der ...
Grisuh brauchte etwas und ich beschloss... vorsichtshalber...
einen guten Vorrat davon einzupacken.

Da ich wusste das er mich sicher im Biergarten suchen würde
war der Weg dort hin nicht weit
der Friseur lag auf dem Weg
und ich besuchte meinen alten Freund Jellinek
wir tranken einen oder zwei auf das Wiedersehen bevor ich weiter zog
und beschloss doch besser unten Platz zu nehmen und...
besser wohl nicht auf dem Baum zu warten

Ein oder zwei der alten Freunde kamen vorbei
und mit jedem von den Dreien musste ich anstoßen
irgendwann kam Grisuh und zuckte nur mit den Flügeln
er schüttelte den Kopf und ich nahm an er hätte die Maid nicht gefunden
aber gerade als ich los wollte traf ich durch Zufall noch einen alten Freund
und der hatte wirklich interessante Neuigkeiten
wir tranken noch ein paar darauf und auf weiterhin gute Geschäfte
als die Turmuhr acht schlug ...

eigentlich so sagte ich dem Freund wollte ich mit Verzicht pilgern
darauf sagte der - dann verzicht doch aufs Pilgern
und darauf das ich dann nicht das innere Licht testen kann
sagte er nur - kein Problem - Lichter aus macht Lichter aus!
und nach reichlich Testen kann ich das nur bestätigen!

Wie ich wieder zu Zamis gekommen bin weiß ich echt nicht mehr
der Freund wird mich sicher nicht gebracht haben 
aber Grisuh meinte es wäre was kleines gewesen oder so
es ging mir echt nicht gut am Tag danach ...
deshalb hab ich ihn weg geschickt
und Zamis auch - da war was von nem Angelturmier
das lag da im Büro rum ...

aber selbst heute dröhnt mir der Schädel noch so
von dieser Pilgerreise ... was genau es war ...
da kann ich mich nur noch an Bullensee erinnern
na mal sehen was in der Zeitung steht darüber
und ich denke ich sollte das nächste mal verzichten
auf so ein geglücktes Experiment 
aber was tut man nicht alles für die Forschung ...

ich jedenfalls ... 
leg mich mal wieder ruhig hin...
mein Kopf ... und das Licht ... 
boaaah das geht grad nicht


----------



## Ugla (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr da ...
habt ihr Zamis gesehen?
hmmm - komisch er wird doch nicht immer noch sauer sein
nur weil ich ihn auf einen Angelwettbewerb geschickt habe

Aber daran sind diese Pilger schuld
hätten die nicht was vom inneren Licht gesagt
hätte ich nicht so viel Lichteraus getrunken
und dann wäre mir sicher aufgefallen
das das Angelturnier in Mulgore stattfand
und wohl von den Hornviechern gemacht wurde
Zamis war richtig sauer als er mir das erzählte

Na was steht denn so in der Zeitung heute
oh da ist noch wer verschwunden
wie der Bote ...
ach so Der der unseren guten Namen in den Schmutz zieht
dieser angebliche Oberschurke
haben sie ihn endlich da hin gebracht wo er hin gehört
in den Nether oder was?
und der dumme Gobo rätzelt noch rum

Wie kann man nur so blöd sein
wenn er nicht in Silbermond ist
wo sollte er sonst sein
in Orgrimmar bei seinem Orksentyrannenkumpel?
Da werden sie ihn wohl nicht hin gebracht haben
Ihr lacht - wenn diese angeblichen Kämpfer für die Freiheit 
sich dort sehen lassen können sie erst mal für die Richtigen kämpfen
genau - für sich selber

Und mal ehrlich - deren Anführer hatte erst nicht das Herz in der Hose
und hat aus Sicherheitsgründen seinen eigenen Tot vorgetäuscht
und hat sich vor diesem Garrosch auf der Scherbe versteckt
welch toller Einfall und so wenig zu durchschauen...

Als ich schon davon hörte das nun diese dumme Priestess
die Anführerin ist musste ich laut lachen
Ich habe die mal persönlich kennen gelernt
als sie mich bat das Catering - für euch Elfen..
so nennt man heute in der Geschäftswelt die Bewirtung -
also das wir das für sie übernehmen sollten
auf ihrem Theaterstück damals

Die kam immer zu spät
das Stück hat auch wer anders geleitet und ratet mal wer?
genau der Neue Anführer... der Orkse... der widerauferstandene 
Und dieses so genannte Konzil - ein Haufen verblendeter möchte gern Ganoven
die haben das auch noch geglaubt ...
Na ja - was will man von diesen bornierten dunklen Hexern und toten Verrottern auch erwarten
schlimmer sind nur noch diese Weicheier von durch Inzest degenerierten Blutelfen

An statt den so genannten meist gesuchten Verbrecher gleich mit einem oder zwei ...
gezielten Dolchstößen zu erledigen ... 
schaffen sie ihn noch weg und wisst ihr was noch viel dümmer ist als das?
Sie lassen sich dabei auch noch beobachten
die ganze Mischpoke auf einem Haufen
direkt neben einem Dimensionstor
das wohl nur eine Hexe da hin gestellt haben kann
aber sicher eine "Gute" wie ich vermute

Da fragt der Gobo noch was die Leser dazu sagen
glaubt der Dummkopf etwa das ihr genau so blöd seid wie Die?
Also etwas mehr Verstand hätt ich dem schon zugetraut
na immerhin hat er diese Geschichtenabende mal gut verkauft
aber das kann er ja auch - Geschichten gut verkaufen

Da sollte der Dummkopf mal hin ... 
oder besser noch dieser Orksensänger und sein ach so gutes Gefolge
das könnten die dann noch als Fortbildungsmaßnahme von der Steuer absetzen
und würden eben solche Lügengeschichten zu hören bekommen
wie sie selber erzählen ...
nur besser vorgetragen und glaubhafter...

Aber was will man von Wesen erwarten die genau so lang sind
wie es bei ihnen dauert - also das Nachdenken mein ich
und wisst ihr was ...
am Ende kommt dabei hinten in beiden Fällen das selbe raus

da hab ich ja selbst von einem schwangeren Draenai Todesritter
eine bessere Erklärung für seinen Zustand bekommen damals in der Schänke
und der hatte schon mindestens 5 Bier im Kopf
erinnerst du dich Zamis? ... Zamis... ZAAAMMMISSS

ach der ist ja beleidigt abgezogen
ihr habt ihn auch nicht gesehen oder?
Nein? ... Nicht!
Na dann werde ich ihn mal suchen gehen
und euch noch einen schönen Tag

Grisuuhhh - such Zamis - na - wo ist das Herrchen ...


----------



## Ugla (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr da ...
wißt ihr Grisuh ist ja ein wahrer Schatz
gerade bin ich hinter ihm her weil er Zamis gefunden hat
und auf dem Weg läuft mir doch glatt so ein Truthahn über den Weg
ich also den Wurfdolch raus geholt und gerade als ich ihn werfen wollte
hält mich Grisuh doch davon ab ...

Ich war erst ein wenig sauer
endlich keinen Fisch mehr und schimpfte mit Grisuh
als der Truthahn zu mir sagte - ich bins ...
ich war etwas verwirrt ...
ja genau wie ihr grad - so hab ich auch geguckt
aber dann erkannte ich die Stimme
und was soll ich euch sagen - es war Zamis
oder besser er ist es noch ...

Wie das passieren konnte fragt ihr mich?
Das wüsste ich auch gern
aber Schuld ist wohl diese diskreminierende Gruselfest
Erntedank oder wie das heisst
eine Frechheit schon all die Jahre!!!
Können die sich nicht mal andere aussuchen ...
Paladine oder Priester zum Beispiel

Und was meint ihr wie das piekt wenn man schwupp ...
auf einmal von tausenden von Federn gepiekt wird!
und genau das ist Zamis passiert
nur noch schlimmer wie er sagt ...
wer kann sich nämlich nicht mehr zurückverwandeln
Dabei habe ich ihn noch gewarnt
er soll zu der Zeit nicht los gehen ..

Aber diese beleidigte Leberwurst wollte ja nicht hören...
Was meinst du Grisuh - er hat es absichtlich gemacht?
Damit ich ihn nicht ständig rumkommandieren kann?
Nun pass mal auf mein Kleiner 
das Du nicht zu Weihnachten als ...
halbes Hähnchen auf dem Teller landest!
Ich kommandiere hier keinen!!!
Ich gebe lediglich Anweisungen und deligiere ...
Ist das klar !?!

Was hast Du denn heute für Artikeln mitgebracht?
Wie den Falschen verhaftet ...
das glaubt der Gobo doch nicht mal selbst
von diesen blutelfischen Verrätern kann man NIE den falschen verhaften
Egal ob Widerstand oder Konzil - die gehören alle eingesperrt

Ach schau an - da streiten sie sich also wer von beiden der größere Verbrecher ist
als ob das wen interessiert aber gut ...
wenn zwei sich streiten freut sich meist die Dritte
hmm und zum Beweis will der die ganze Stadt vergiften
na wenigstens mal eine gute Idee
und das geschickter Weise den Trollen in die Schuhe schieben?
Na so wird man aber nicht berühmt ...
aber was will man von nem Untoten toten Ritter auch erwarten

Mal ehrlich wenn ich sooo viel Wert drauf lege
das alle Welt meinen Namen kennt
dann schiebe ich das doch keinem anderen in die Schuhe - oder Zamis?
So etwas würde ich nie machen ... Was meinst du? 
Das liegt nur daran das ich nicht will das es wer weiß?
Ja, da hast du Recht ich sagte doch - das würde ich ja nie machen...

Na immerhin hat der Gobo mal ein Exclusiv Interview geführt
und das nicht mit seinen Gobo-Freunden für
eines ihrere nächsten Abzock-Events
Nur hätte er ihm ruhig die Hand geben sollen
ich hörte das man diesen Seuchenvogel nicht treffen kann
ohne das einem etwas schreckliches widerfährt
Und du sagst das der da heil raus gekommen ist - Grisuh?

Zu dumm auch ...
am Ende glaubt dem keiner das er den getroffen hat
das wäre ja sonst ein wirklich guter Beweis das ihm ...
ein Arm abfault oder ein Bein ...
Wie sein Kopf? - Grisuh ...
das braucht der nicht - da ist nichts drinnen was verfaulen könnte
und das bischen was drinnen ist wird sowieso nicht benutzt

So ihr Lieben ...
ich muß mal wieder - Mais pflücken
genau für den Truthahn ... 
nein nicht als Futter sondern als Beilage
Zamis - komm ... Essen ...

Und ihr solltet euch heute unbedingt - Der BOTE - lesen
da gibt es ein exclusiv Interview mit dem
wohl gefährlichsten Verbrecher von allen
http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (19. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja wohl ne Frechheit ...
nicht nur das die Kleine unsere Leser für so dumm hält ...
wie ich den Gobo - obwohl der das ist ...
und einfach den Artikel vom letzten Jahr rauskramt
nein da packt noch irgendwer die Leserbriefe in den falschen Artikel
an statt man den bei den Grüßen lässt wo er hin gehört
verscheibt ihn der Trottel von Gobo in diesen Silbermond Artikel

Ach und hallo ihr da ...
ist es bei euch so
kurz vor Weihnachten meint jeder er müsse noch was Gutes tun
und uns in unserem wohlverdienten Urlaub
auch noch mit Leserbriefen belästigen
schnell noch die guten Vorsätze vom letzten Jahr kaschieren
um sich fürs Neue das Gleiche vor zu nehmen
Denken die auch mal an die arbeitende Bevölkerung
ja Grisuh ich meine mich und lach ja nicht!

Wer trägt denn die finanzielle Verantwortung?
Wer stellt denn die Dinge richtig die der Trottel und die Kleine da verzapfen
schau dir den Leserbrief an - das Exil im Dunkel ...
das ich nicht lache ...
wir sehen euch ... wir sind viele
Viele? na ja 2 sind mehr als einer oder Zamis?
Was gurrst du da vor dich hin?

Das einzig Gute daran ist - das sie sich selber zerfleischen
und auch noch selber ihren "Widerstand" 
auf eine Stufe mit diesem Orksenhauptmann stellen den sie grad abgesetzt haben
oder zu mindest dabei sind...
Aber soll mir ja Recht sein wenn die sich darum streiten
wer denn nun böser ist als der Andere

Und dieser neue Orksenschamane da ...
erst stellt er sich ziemlich dumm tot
dann lässt er seine Beerdigung noch groß in der Zeitung drucken
um dann in der Kneipe erst klar zu stellen das er "DER Hochschamane" ist
und gegenüber anderen seine Existenz 2 Minuten später zu leugnen
aber von nem Hochschamanen hätt ich eh nichts anderes erwartet
Da frage ich mich ja wie dumm die Verräterelfen alle sind 
tauschen sie den einen dummen Orksen doch gern gegen einen anderen ...
und mal so unter uns - der ist auch nicht besser ...

Wir sind die Guten weil - wir sind ja noch böseren als der Oberböse
wir sind gegen Folter - so lange wir nicht deren Knechte sind
Wir sind das Licht darum brauchen wir die Kerze auch nicht zum brennen kriegen
was auch besser ist - bei den dunklen Machenschaften die da ablaufen ...
vom Licht geblendet zu sein

Und dann meinen sie aus ihrem dunklen Exil alles zu sehen?
Seid ihr mal aus ner dunklen Höhle gekommen und habt in die Sonne geguckt?
Die haben schon nichts gesehen als mich der SI:7 auf die Höhle aufmerksam machte
und seit dem ist ihnen wohl auch kein Licht aufgegangen in ihrem Exil

Was meinst du Grisuh ...
die sind blind?
nein die sind geblendet von ihrem eigenen Licht
und mal ehrlich - ich würde auf so eine offensichtliche Provokation
ja nicht reinfallen - die wissen doch gar nichts
statt dessen halten sie Händchen und haben sich alle ganz doll lieb
und in ihrem rosaroten Traum träumen sie von ihren Idealen
die sie - wie es bei Idealen so ist - nie erreichen werden

ist da halt wie bei den guten Vorsätzen
kurz vor Jahresende erinnert man sich daran - und warum? 
Genau Grisuh - nur um für das Nächste wieder welche zu haben
hmmm - ja - die selben
von daher passt das mit der Wiederholung ja
genau - so dumm ist die Kleine doch gar nicht ...

So ihr - ich hab jetzt noch zu tun
Vorweihnachtserledigungen
na einige kann ich mir ja sparen
die Grüße zum Beispiel - die sind ja gleich geblieben
und Zamis will auch nicht mehr das ich Truthahn mache
Nein Grisuh - ich habe noch keinen gefunden der ihn wieder normal macht
und ihr - solltet auch mal was machen
Nein keine guten Vorsätze
sondern euch vom Acker ...


----------



## Ugla (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ihr da ...

seid ihr auch so satt und müßt erst mal einen Spaziergang machen?
sonst wird man ja noch fett und träge ...
Ja genau Grisuh - wie der Gobo und die Kleine

Na bei uns gabs ja nur Mais
einen Truthahn fand Zamis unangemessen
Nein Grisuh - er hatte sicher keine Angst ...
das er mit dem Hauptgang verwechselt wird
Na da durfte ich dann "vegetarisch" essen

Nur hat mir der Mais so roh nicht geschmeckt
auch wenn Zamis meinte das er ihn schliesslich auch roh isst
Aber der ist auch ein verwunschener Truthahn
und so unter uns ... er sah leckerer aus als dieser olle Mais da
darüber war Zamis ziemlich sauer 
dabei sagte ich nur - das ich ihn zu fressen gern hab

Was meinst du Grisuh ...
mir lief dabei der Sabber schon aus dem Mund?
Also hör mal! Das ist jetzt aber übertrieben
und wenn dann liegt es nur daran das ich mich nach was ...
ähm ... dem richtigen Zamis gesehnt habe
Das Fest der Liebe mit einem Truthahn verbringen
also einem lebenden mein ich -
Wer will das schon ...

Als ich dann da so allein mit Grisuh saß
und mein Magen knurrte habe ich den Kleinen gebeten
mal einen kurzen Atemstoß auf den Mais zu hauchen
damit der wenigstens warm wird
und was soll ich euich sagen
um die Ohren geflogen ist der mir 
wie dieser Gobo Mist den deren Ingeneure herstellen

Überall lagen so komische weisse Dinger im Sand
und sogar in den Honigtopf sind die gefallen
den Zamis immer nahm um die Haut vom Truthahn lecker zu würzen
Nein Grisuh - dieses Jahr wollte er das nicht
da hast du recht ...
Schade eigentlich

Na ich hab die dann da raus genommen
und wollte die wegschmeißen
aber sie klebten zu sehr an meinen Fingern
und da ich eh nichts anders zu essen hatte
habe ich das mal probiert ...

Lecker sage ich euch
und so einfach herzustellen
eine echte Marktlücke
das kann man gut so nebenbei knabbern
so bei Theaterstücken macht das nicht mal Geräusche
also wenn man den Mund zu macht beim Essen
Und zur Not kann man es auch werfen
Ja - Zamis sollte ja auch mal probieren ...

Aber das ist schwierig
die sind verdammt leicht
und wenn man sie vorher noch mal in Honig taucht
kleben die zu doll ...

Ja Grisuh - auch in den Federn von Zamis
aber vor allem an meinen Fingern
solltet ihr mal ausprobieren ...
Aber vorsicht - es kann süchtig machen

So nun muss ich mal weiter
Zamis will seinen Mais zum Mittag
und ich will ja nicht das er mir...
vom Fleisch fällt

Also schönen Spaziergang noch
mein Essen ruft ...


----------



## Ugla (13. Januar 2014)

Sensationsmeldungen ... 
Pah - das ich nicht lache ...
was soll an - alles beim Alten denn sensationell sein

ach und hallo ihr da
frohes Neues euch noch ...

oder meint er das er wieder "arbeitet" wäre eine Sensation
ich meine - würde er mal richtig arbeiten wäre es ja richtig
aber der sitzt nur in Kneipen rum und säuft Bier
das nennt er "Arbeit" dieser faule Gobo ...

wisst ihr, als Zamis und ich früher in die Schänke gingen
da war das Arbeit ...
Sambi hier und Zamis da - und noch ein Bier ...
das war Arbeit und Stress ...
aber das aussaufen ... war doch Vergnügen bei den Gästen
und der Gobo redet von "Arbeit"
ich glaube der muss im Fremdwörterlexikon nachgucken
um zu wissen wie man so was überhaupt schriebt ... Arbeit

und sonst - verkauft er sicher den Artikel noch als seinen eigenen
aber das gelingt ihm auch nur bei euch Lesern
mich kann er nicht für dumm verkaufen
zu so einem Schreibstil wäre der doch ohne meine Hilfe und ...
gelegentlichen kleinen Korrekturen - gar nicht in der Lage

und mal unter uns ...
wen fragt er denn wenn er mal nicht weiter kommt
wer besorgt ihm denn die Informationen 
an die er selber nicht ran kommt 
die Kleine? oder seine Gobo Freundin?
oder gar der arme Grisuh?
Nein - das bleibt dann wieder an mir hängen...

von daher bleibt wirklich alles beim Alten
was gurrst du da Zamis?
nein ich meine nicht dich mit dem Alten
sondern alles bleibt wie es ist ...
ich habe die Arbeit und vor allem die finanzielle Verantwortung
und der Gobo und die Kleine amüsieren sich auf andere Kosten

Nein - nicht auf meine - sondern auf eure Kosten
und die der Leser ...
Was? Das glaubt ihr nicht?
Na dann schaut doch heute Abend mal in die neue Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

wie immer druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk oder einem der stummen Verkäufer
für nur 1 Goldstück zu bekommen.

Ihr seht - die wesentlichen Dinge haben sich wirklich nicht geändert
so und nun muss ich los - Redaktionsbesprechung - wegen dem Preis ...
Und ihr solltet das noch nutzen...
wer weiß wann es "Neues" gibt ...
Was du meinst der Preis ist so schon zu hoch Zamis? ...

Ach - gurre du mal ruhig weiter ....


----------



## Ugla (20. Januar 2014)

Was steht hier? 

*Bitte keine Werbung einwerfen*

Na dann eben nicht ...


----------



## Ugla (29. Januar 2014)

Was hast du denn da Kleiner?
eine Eilmeldung ...
_
Reporter nach Morddrohung abgetaucht

Ja liebe Leser, sie lesen richtig. Nachdem einige annonyme Mordrohungen gegen einen unserer besten Reporter nach der letzten Ausgabe eingegangen sind haben wir in der Redaktion von - Der BOTE - uns schweren Herzens entschlossen ihn fürs Erste und zu seiner eigenen Sicherheit von seinen Aufgaben abzuziehen. 

Wir von der Redaktion werden aber weiter an den brandheissen aktuellen Themen der Woche dran bleiben und sie auch weiter unabhängig, überparteilich und objektiv informieren und Ihnen, wie sie es von - Der BOTE . gewohnt sind, die Tatsachen schonunglos offenbaren. Auch wenn diese Maßnahme nun leider notwendig geworden ist so soll nicht der Eindruck entstehen das wir von der Redaktion oder gar - Der BOTE - uns durch solche Drohungen einschüchtern lassen oder gar Berichterstattungen fallen lassen würden.

Lesen sie also auch diese und die nächsten Wochen wieder die brandaktuellen Neuigkeiten über die Trollpocken, den Ausgang des Prozesses und weitere spannende Artikel._

Ah sehr gut - ich sehe du hast die Briefe eingesteckt ... 


_*ein Zettel wird zerknüllt und einem kleinen schwarzen Drachen zugeworfen der ihn genüsslich zerkaut, wenig später tief einatmet und zwei kleine Rauchkringel aus seinen Nasenlöchern in die dunkle Nacht bläst
_
fein gemacht Grisuh ...

_*ein großer schwarzer Hut verschwindet langsam in der Dunkelheit und der kleine schwarze Drache folgt ihm. Er dreht sich kurz zu euch um und zwinkert euch mit einem Auge zu ..._

Grisuh - komm jetzt!

_... bevor auch er lächelnd in der Dunkelheit verschwindet winkt er noch einmal kurz

_- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (21. März 2014)

Hallo ihr da &#8230;
Nein ich habe euch nicht vergessen
und ich liege hier auch nicht faul auf der faulenden Haut
wie der Gobo und seine Mischpoke
Oder die Kleine und ihr ach so intelligenter Kriegerfreund &#8230;

 Nein ich schreibe auch nicht an alten Geschichten 
die längst Vergangenheit sind und kaum einen interessieren
Die können warten &#8230;
Ich sorge für die Zukunft vor

 Ja Zamis wenn das klappt dann haben wir einen Grund wieder die Schänke zu eröffnen
dann haben wir den Reißer schlecht hin &#8211; dagegen ist der Pala Spezial ein Lacher ...
was Einkaufskosten Exclusivität und vor allem den Gewinn angeht
Hier mein Kleiner &#8211; flieg los und bring das direkt zur Kleinen in die Redaktion
Pass auf das der Gobo davon nix mitbekommt &#8230;
Am besten er sieht das gar nicht erst
Nun aber los Kleiner

 Das wird mal wieder ein Meisterstück &#8230;
Die Kleine wird denken der Gobo macht ihr die Storys abspenstig
der Gobo wir kochen weil er denkt das die Kleine ihn ins Geschäft spuckt
und beide werden sich endlich mal wieder bewegen
So was nennt man Mitarbeitermotivation ...
eines meiner Spezialgebiete

 Das Beste daran ist aber &#8211; das wir den größten Gewinn einfahren 
so dies denn klappt und die in der Forschung endlich mal ein gutes Resultat erzielen
Was man bei den Gobos ja bekanntlich nicht erwarten sollte
Aber da es uns auch so schon einiges an Gold in die Kasse gespült hat &#8230; 
ist der Rest ja nur ein kleiner spekulativer Nebengewinn 
den wir auch noch gut an der Steuer vorbei abkassieren können

 So genug der Arbeit ...
Ich werde mal wieder in meine Hängematte legen
und den wohlverdienten Feierabend genießen
Und Zamis &#8211; du kannst mir da ruhig mal mit deinen Flügeln &#8230;
etwas kühle Luft zufächeln
Du wirst vom rumhocken und abglucken ja auch immer fetter

 Und ihr &#8230;
Solltet auch mal wieder an die Arbeit gehen
Sonst könnt ihr am Montag die neue Ausgabe von
-Der BOTE- wohl möglich gar nicht bezahlen

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (8. April 2014)

hmmm ... und Hallo ihr da
sind ja wieder mal ein paar Neuigkeiten
die die Kleine da zusammen getragen hat ...
Na ja - war ja auch "Girlsday" grad
da musste sie ihren Spielkameradinnen wohl mal zeigen
was man so macht in einer Zeitung
Also - die eingesendeten Briefe zum Druck setzten
und dann hoffen das es irgendwen interessiert ...

Was haben wir denn da ...
da wird spekuliert wer wohl die Seuche in das
Elfenstädchen gebracht hat und frohlockt ...
das es nur wenig Auswirkungen hat
aber die armen Tiere vor der Tür abschlachten
Aber typisch für dieses Verrätervolk - denken nur an sich ...

lesen die keine Zeitung oder verstehen die nicht was da steht
Wer um Himmels willen soll wohl verantwortlich sein 
Dabei hatte der dumme Gobo doch grad ein Exclusivinterview
Aber da waren sie ja mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt ...

Und mal so unter uns ...
den Titel "Seuchenfürst" und den Hass auf diese ach so saubere Stadt
damit unter einen Hut zu bringen 
und dann beim zusammenzählen nicht auf zwei zu kommen
dazu gehört schon so einiges ...

Wie auch diese Suchanzeige
zu dumm nur das ich bisher NiXX gehört habe
ich glaub ich muss den ollen Gobo doch mal wieder losschicken
nicht das mir nachher noch der Gewinn abhanden kommt ...
wohl möglich hat da wer aus seiner Sippe schneller reagiert
die können zwar nicht viel - aber rechnen ... können die schon
bei denen kommt nämlich auch schnell zwei raus ...
und die verkaufen für den eigenen Profit sogar ihre Großmutter
ach nee geht nicht - die haben ja ihre Eltern bereits verkauft
das ist schlecht - zu mindest aus meiner Sicht
da kommt sonst schnell minus zwei raus - also für mich

und was steht hier als Randnotiz 
sie suchen nen Diplomaten ...
nein nicht per Steckbrief - sondern per Kontaktanzeige
hmmm - eignen tut der Dummkopf sich ja nicht dafür
aber mit ein bischen Hilfe und wenn man ihm dabei ein wenig ...
sagen wir unterstützend unter die Arme greift ...
da könnte dann schnell auch vier bei rum kommen
oder aus meiner Sicht ... null

Also null Einsatz - null Risiko
und vierfacher Gewinn
hmmm - Grisuh ...
schau mal was der olle Gobo macht
und ihr solltet auch mal schauen
in die Zeitung zum Beispiel
oder das ihr weiter kommt ...

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (15. April 2014)

Hmmm - gar nicht so dumm die Kleine
ich hoffe sie hat den Vertrag richtig aufgesetzt
wo zu habe ich es ihr gezeigt...
Werbewirksamkeit nennt man das
Muss sie beim Versteigerungserlös nur die Kosten abziehen
und dann kann sie meintwegen den kümmerlichen Rest
den armen Waisen Blutelfenverräterngören spenden

Ja Grisuh - sie hat viel gelernt
nicht nur das sie sich so die Arbeit und das Gerenne
für das wirklich mal zu erneuerde Outfit der Woche spart
nein sie macht so auch noch einen C-Promie glücklich
das er oder sie endlich mal groß rauskommt
und vor allem ? ....

Genau mein Kleiner - 
wir von - Der BOTE - stehen wieder genau so da wie wir sind
wohltätig - hilfsbereit - selbstlos
das ist für unser Immage wirklich nur förderlich
Du bist soo gut Kleiner - ich liebe dich dafür

Da kann sie - wenn sie an die Kosten denkt
von mir aus auch Eier suchen gehen
da wird sich ihr dummer Kriegerfreund ja freuen
wobei ich bezwiefle das der sich ein gutes Versteck
für seine Eier einfallen lässt ...

Na gut wenn ich an dieses Kreuz-Kreis-Spiel denke
das die da immer spielen
ist es vielleicht auch besser
am Ende findet die Kleine die sonst nicht

Hee - gacker hier mal nicht so rum Zamis
sie ist ja fast noch ein Kind
und du bist ja keine Pute sondern ein Truthahn
also erzähl du mir nichts vom Eierlegen
sonst geht die Welt tatsächlich noch unter

Was das glaubt ihr nicht?
Na dann lest mal - Der BOTE -
http://www.der-bote.eu/ 
da steht es drin

ja auch wo ihr mitbieten könnt
für das Outfit der Woche
mit dem ihr sicher groß rauskommen werdet
also steht hier nicht rum
bietet mit und denkt dran
ist für n guten Zweck
und den Waisenkindern
also nicht so knickrig sein

Nein Zamis ich bin noch nicht bei den Kapitel über unsere Kindheit


----------



## Ugla (12. Mai 2014)

Was soll denn das - Mutter der Nation - ?
Hat die bei der Verlosung der Waisenkinder die meisten abbekommen?
Hmm ach nee ... und da sage mir noch einer
das dies nicht die Idee eines Gobos ist
Versteigert haben die die armen Kinder...

Was wie nein - die haben die neuen Eltern versteigert?
und jeder konnte auf die armen Deliquenten bieten
und wer am meisten geboten hat bekam dann den Zuschlag?
und die Blagen an die Hacken genagelt?
Merkwürdige Versteigerung kann nur eine Idee
der Blutelfenverräter sein so was ...

Mal ehrlich und Hallo ihr da
würdet ihr euch erst für viel Gold versteigern lassen
um dann für nen Abend der Sklave von was weiß ich wem zu sein
und dann mit dem was weiß ich was machen zu müssen
Nur weil da einer meint er hätte so viel Gold
um sich Eltern für ein Waisenkind kaufen zu können
das er wohl möglich nie zuvor gesehen hat
oder noch schlimmer - kannte oder aus eigener Erfahrung kennt ...

Stellt euch mal vor dann bekommt ihr so ein quäkendes Balg
aus nem Waisenhaus - Nicht mal volljährig und nur am Ärger machen
wohl möglich unerzogen und überall am Sabbern
macht nix als Dreck und Arbeit
und dann kannst es nicht mal zurück geben
weil es ja wer anders für dich gekauft - ach nee schlimmer
ersteigert hat um es dir an die Backe zu nageln...
Wohltätig stelle ich mir anders vor
andererseits wenn man überlegt wie viel ich wohl für die Kleine ...

Da bekommt der Begriff Muttertag ja glatt eine neue Bedeutung
ich konnte mir den Balg wenigstens noch aussuchen
und so unter uns - hätt ich gewusst auf was ich mich da einlasse
hätt ich auch ein eigenes bekommen können
das kann auch nicht viel Schlimmer sein und hätte den Vorteil
das wenn es mal frech wird ich es wenigstens hätte ordentlich
prü... ähm also züch ... ähm also erziehen könnte

Na zum Glück bin ich ja nur "die Tante"
da kann ich auch so mal ....
also wen suchen der die Kleine mal ordentlich...
ich hoffe der olle Krieger ist nicht auch dazu zu blöd
wobei ... prügeln können die ja ... 
wenn es auch das Einzige ist was die so auf die Reihe bringen
Prügeln und die Dummheit nach außen kehren
wenigstens hat die Kleine dadurch das Gefühl der geistigen Überlegenheit
also ihrem Freund gegenüber

Aber wenn ich das Bild fürs Outfit so betrachte
stellt sich mir doch glatt die Frage ob es sich dafür lohnt
oder ob man nicht lieber nen Tantentag einführen sollte
dann wäre wenigstens das mal optisch optimal besetzt
und die Kleine könnte das alte Foto von mir ..
ähm meiner Zwillingsschwester meine ich ... nehmen

Was meint ihr - hätte so eine liebe Tante 
die sich immer so rührend und völlig uneigennützig
warmherzig und aufopferungsvoll ja sogar liebenswert
um ihre arme waise Nichte kümmert
auch ohne das man ihr dafür Gold auf ner ... Versteigerung ...
gibt nicht auch einen eigenen Gedenktag verdient?
Am besten schreibt ihr eure Meinung dazu mal an die Redaktion
so als Leserbrief und wenn ihr da dann das Richtige schreibt
werden wir ihn sicher auch veröffentlichen 
und mit 100 Gold belohnen 
oder meist bietend versteigern - versprochen

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt und so unter uns
die Adresse dafür findet ihr natürlich in
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 
wie auch die neuesten Skandale aus Silbermond
und die Fortsetzung eines sehr spannenden
und literarisch erstklassigen Romans
und das alles ohne Zusatzkosten für nur 1 Goldstück
heute wieder Druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk

so und nun seht mal zu das ihr weiter kommt
ich hab noch zu tun 
ich muss mich noch mal um die Kleine kümmern
genau ... erzieherischen Massnahmen und so .....


----------



## Ugla (26. Mai 2014)

Boar nee ey
die Zahlen sehen ja aus als würden wir geschnitten Brot verkaufen ...
also vor ner Woche geschnitten
Was meinst du Grisuh ...
ja - genau Die die offen in der Sonne zum trocknen lagen
Wie? Was soll mit Zamis sein?
Ach so - du meinst er als Truthahn wird es sicher mögen
so hart und trocken?

Ach Kleiner ich liebe dich
und Hallo ihr da
bringt euch der Kleine auch immer zum lachen?
ja mich auch - ich liebe ja seine trockene Art von Humor
genau - so wie das Brot ...

Aber mal unter uns
die Verkaufszahlen sehen garnicht gut aus
ich habe es der Kleinen auch schon gesagt
aber die meinte - was soll ich denn noch alles machen
recherchieren - Artikel schreiben - setzen - drucken
wann soll ich mich da noch um den Vertrieb kümmern ...

Wisst ihr - die sollte sich mal weniger um ihren Kriegerfreund kümmern
dann hätte sie auch Zeit sich um überhaupt irgendwas zu kümmern
und die Dummheit würde nicht schon Besitz von ihr ergriffen haben
da hast du Recht Grisuh ...
die hält ihre Tante nicht nur für alt
nein sie hält sie wohl auch für senil und dumm

Was glaubt die Göre das ich hier auf der faulen Haut liege?
Ich mache meinen Job ...
im Gegensatz zu ihr kontroliere ich täglich die Einnahmen
recherchieren ... was sie wohl recherchiert? 
Wie dumm kann ein einzelner Gnomenkrieger sein
und wie dumm wenn noch ne Priestess dazu kommt?

Artikel schreiben ... das ich nicht lache - das machen doch andere für sie
und die dann setzen ... 
Da sollte sie mal aufpassen das sie die Stuchbaben nicht so oft verwechselt
dann wären auch nicht so viele Fehler drinnen...
die sie dann anderen in die Schuhe schiebt

Weisst du Grisuh
ich möchte mal wissen woher sie das hat
das kann ja nur von diesen eingebildeten Priestern kommen
vor denen ich sie damal gerettet habe
die haben auch immer irgendwelche Ausreden
vor allem wenn die Heilung nicht rechtzeitig kommt
da hat du wieder mal Recht Kleiner

Na dann werde ich das mal wieder selber in die Hand nehmen müssen
such mal den Gobo und mache ihm klar
das wenn er nicht die Restexemplare verkauft
er kein Gold für neue Tinte und Druckerschwärze bekommt
und natürlich auch keinen Lohn
wovon soll ich den denn bezahlen ...

und ihr da ...
ihr könnt dem armen Gobo und der Göre gern helfen
wie fragt ihr ...
na in dem ihr heute das neue Exemplar von
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ kauft
mit all dem was ihr eh schon kennt
und natürlich dem wichtigsten Neuigkeiten
und literarisch kulturell hochwertigen neuen Beiträgen und Geschichten
also los - macht es wie Grisuh
macht nen Abflug ...


----------



## Ugla (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo ihr da
habt ihr Grisuh gesehen?
Er wolte mir noch die neueste Ausgabe von gestern Abend bringen
und bei dem Gobo nach dem Rechten sehen
Ah da kommt er ja ...

Na mein Kleiner was hast du denn da alles
Ah die Zeitung schau an
Na da hat mein Meckern ja mal zu einem gewissen Erfolg geführt
Also zu dem Erfolg den ich wollte ...
Da hat sie die historischen Berichte aus Sturmwind
ja mal nicht in den kleinen Seitenartikeln versteckt
wie das letze Mal ...
Das wollte ich auch meinen oder meint ihr das ich mir für so etwas
solch eine Mühe machen würde?
an den Rand gequetscht ...

Was Zamis? -
Ach so ja für dich würde ich das wohl schon machen
Was meckerst du da gurrend vor dich hin?
Ich drängle dich immer an den Rand?
Wenn du dich beschweren willst mein Schatz
dann les mal den nächsten Artikel
Da kannst dich beschweren

und deine Probleme in einer Woche los werden
vielleicht solltest du da sogar mal hin gehen
wann war die Beschwerdewoche noch gleich?
Wie!?! das sind ja mehr als 10 Tage
und dann machen die da "eine Woche" draus?

Also entweder haben die Verräterelfen eine andere Zeitrechnung
oder sie können nicht rechnen ...
Wie kann eine Problemwoche über Zwei gehen?
Das ist normalerweise nur bei der Anglerwoche so
Oder haben die vllt zu viele Probleme da bei den Verräterelfen
das die meinen es in sieben Tagen nicht alles zu schaffen
und dann laden sie sich noch Gäste und Garroschanhänger ein?
Was Grisuh du meinst sie können nur lediglich nicht zählen?
Da magst du recht haben ..

So nun zeig mal was du da ausser der Zeitung noch so hast
sieh an - eine Lieferliste vom Feind
oder warte mal - der olle König hat's unterschrieben?
na wenigstens nehmen sie Gnomeningeneure
das ist doch gleich viel besser ...
Also für beide Seiten für den
der die braucht und für mich die
die Infos braucht ..das taugt doch mal was
nur was will der Olle damit?

Appropos taugen
heute taugt die neue Ausgabe ja wenigstens auch ein wenig
immerhin ist der Sturmwindartikel mal wieder klasse
und das die Blutelfen da nur so eine ... sagen wir...
Standard Qualität in ihrem Artikel haben
der weder spannend noch lustvoll aufgemacht ist
und so wohl kaum jemanden wirklich mitreisst
ist ja auch kein Wunder ...
die sind ja auch einfach zur Horde übergelaufen
das taugte damals schon nichts

das einzige Gute daran ist
das der Gobo sich mit denen rumärgern muss
und von Ärger scheinen die ja ne Menge zu verstehen
bei einer Woche die 14 Tage hat ...
Aber ich befürchte das es eh keinen interessiert
da gibt es nicht mal Freibier ...

Aber hier steht noch was von
schriebt eure Probleme gern an die Zeitung
ein Tipp den ich nur zu gern weiter gebe
wir kümmern uns drum ...
so oder so

Wo ihr die Adresse findet? Na in - Der BOTE -
http://www.der-bote.eu/ 
unter der Rubrik FRQ's
da könnt ihr dann auch gleich das Goldstückchen 
für den Erwerb der Zeitung hin schicken
und ja - die Maid nimmt auch Trinkgold


----------



## Ugla (25. Juni 2014)

Grisuh was soll ich mit der Ausgabe der letzen Woche?
Nichts auf der Welt ist älter als Neuigkeiten von gestern ...

Wie? Was? das ist die neueste Ausgabe?
Was!?! Ihr meint das auch? 
ach und Hallo erst mal ...

Das kann ich kaum glauben obwohl ...
ihr habt ja Recht der zweite Teil von Kapitel 9 ist ja da drinnen
und sonst ... 
hmmm nichts Neues bei den Verräterelfen
nichts bei der Allianz 
und ich dachte das Fellknäul das sich beworben hatte
hat schon mal was geschrieben

War ich ja gespannt drauf was so ein Vieh 
vom Schild der schwimmenden Kröte so interessantes zu erzählen hat
Was guckst du Grisuh ...
hatte ich das nicht erzählt das wir eine Bewerbung für unsere offene Stelle hatten?
Die Maid macht da dauernd Vorstellungstermine
sagt sie jedenfalls...

Wie nur eine Ausrede?
Nein das glaube ich nicht
die Kleine hat viel von mir gelernt und ...
wenn sie da wen findet der ihre Arbeit macht
da wäre sie ja so dumm wie ihr Kriegerfreund
wenn sie da nicht zupacken würde
obwohl ... viel fehlt nicht wenn ich an dies...
Inteligenzspiel denke mit den Kreisen und Kreuzen...

Na ich werde den Kleinen gleich noch mal losschicken 
der soll mir sonst mal das Allianzblatt aus Sturmwind mitbringen
man bekommt ja sonst nichts mehr mit hier
ausser das Zamis wohl in der Mauser ist
der verliert dauernd Federn
und sieht bald aus wie ein gerupftes Huhn

Wo wir wieder beim Thema sind
ich wollte noch einen Termin mit der Maid machen...
Also nichts für ungut ihr da
ich habe zu tun und nur so unter uns
natürlich lohnt es auch für den zweiten Teil 
das Goldstückchen in den stummen Verkäufer zu stecken
oder euch an den Vertrauensmann des nächsten Kioskes zu wenden
und euch - Der BOTE -
http://www.der-bote.eu/ zu besorgen
die Veranstaltungstipps sind immerhin auch aktuell


----------



## Ugla (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo ihr da &#8230;

Lest ihr auch grad die Titelstory
So was Banales könnte ich auch hier auf der Insel hin kritzeln
Da merkt man das die Kleine hinkt
Mit ihrem verdrehten Knie 
das sie sich wohl bei der Flucht vor der Arbeit geholt hat
Hmm na wenigstens gibt es mal wen zu sehen der eine verantwortungsvolle Arbeit hat
Und die Gute geht der auch noch gewissenhaft nach &#8211; wirklich vorbildlich
Fast wie bei mir nur das die nicht mal halb so gut aussieht wie ich
Hier schau Kleiner oder was sagst du?
Danke mein Kleiner das hatte ich auch so erwartet


Nur das wir nichts mehr aus dem guten alten Sturmwind hören finde ich ja schade
Hat der Reporter von da sich etwa auch was getan
Oder wurde ihm was getan von wem auch immer da?
Na soll mir auch egal sein &#8211; immerhin tut sich ja was bei den Orksen
Wurde ja auch Zeit das die Horde gegen diesen Tyrannen endlich mal was unternimmt


Weißt du Grisuh &#8211; wenn wir damals unsere Schänke auch so geführt hätten
wie die ihren Widerstand wären wir sicher pleite gegangen
sich verstecken und verleugnen lassen kann doch keine neuen Kunden bringen
da sind die Tauren mit ihrem AAS besser ...
na immerhin rühren die Orksen sich endlich mal und &#8230;
da meine ich nicht deren dicken Oberorksenhäuptling
wobei sie dem ja wohl auch sein letztes Süppchen anrühren



Apropos Süppchen &#8211; seit Zamis mit der Mauser durch ist
Sieht er auch nicht mehr nach Suppenhuhn aus oder was meinst du?
Na immerhin habe ich jetzt wieder genug Schreibkiele
Die Kleine wird sicher bald wieder quengeln &#8230;
Tantchen die Leser schreien nach dem nächsten Teil &#8230;
Der ist jaaa soooo beliebt&#8230;
Genau Grisuh &#8230; und ich habe immer noch ein schlimmes Knie
Ich möchte nur mal wissen von wem sie das hat
Richtig mein Kleiner &#8211; von den Priestern im Kloster...


So ihr seht ich habe zu tun
ich muß dann mal wieder
Also bis später mal und solltet ihr sie noch nicht haben
Die neueste Ausgabe von &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; ist wieder druckfrisch da

http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

Heute mit vielen neuen Artikeln und einem Such-Gewinnspiel &#8230;


----------



## Ugla (28. Juli 2014)

Na Grisuh was hast du denn heute für mich
ach und hallo Ihr da
interessant - eine Romankritik 
lass mal sehen was die Kleine da so geschrieben hat
hmmm ...

Also nein - so geht das ja nicht
das klingt ja wie ein billiger Groschenroman
also da muss ich noch mal mit ihr drüber reden
erst setzt sie mich hier unter Druck
Wie ... Nein ... na gut ...
sie versucht es zu mindest
und dann so ein Verriss 
ich glaube ich spinne

Also das werde ich erst mal ein wenig aufhübschen
sonst müsste ich mir die Mühe ja gar nicht erst machen
und all die tollen Geschichte die der arme Zamis und ich durchlebten aufzuschreiben
Wie ... Nein ... also Kleiner von dir hätte ich ja mehr Loyalität erwartet
aber nun stör mich nicht

ich werde das erst mal in eine Form bringen die dem Werk entspricht
nicht nur das es das Niveau von - Der BOTE - 
endlich mal Meinem und nicht dem der Leser anpasst
nein es sollte doch auch entsprechend gewürdigt werden

Heee Grisuh - wo willst du hin
warte gefälligst bis ich mit der Korrektur durch bin
wie ihr meint ich manipuliere hier Kritiken und die Ergebnisse der Meinungsforschung
nur um im Ranking ein wenig höher zu rutschen
also mal ehrlich - so zweitklassig bin ich nun auch nicht
Ich korregiere natürlich nur die Schreibfehler
und würdige die Leistung der Autorin entsprechend ihren Fähigkeiten
Wie - Nein ... Nein ... Nein ...
Nun lass mich mal machen Kleiner

So fertig das bringst du jetzt gleich zum Druck
nicht das die Kleine noch meint hier wird getrickst und beschubst
Genau gib es dem Gobo und der soll nicht lange Fragen
Wie Nein - Natürlich gibst du dem das ... basta aus ...
und nun mal los Kleiner und ich will keinen Widerspruch vestanden!

Findet ihr das nicht auch komisch ...
das kenne ich von dem Kleinen garnicht
normaler weise widerspricht der nicht
zu mindest nicht ohne Grund
und mal ehrlich ...

Schundroman - schnuzenhaft und belanglos
banale Trivialliteratur unterster Kategorie
weder lesenswert noch spannend
bestenfalls zum Kamin anzünden geeignet
etwas mehr Respekt hätte ich mir von der Kleinen schon erwartet

Na nun ist es wenigstens korrekt korrigeirt
und ihr könnt es heute Abend selber lesen
wenn - Der BOTE - wieder druckfrisch
an jedem Kiosk oder einem unser stummen Diener
für nur ein Goldstück erhältlich ist

bis dahin überlege ich mir noch die gerechte Strafe
nein nicht für Grisuh oder Zamis
und nein keine Angst auch nicht für euch - ihr petzt doch sicher nicht oder?
aber die Kleine Göre kann sich schon mal hinter ihrem dummen Kriegerfreund verstecken
das sage ich euch ....
so bevor ich mir das mit euch noch anders überlege
solltet ihr euch besser auf dem Weg zum nächsten Kiosk machen
dann seid ihr die Ersten die die neuesten Neuigkeiten kennt


http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

Ach und heute mit einer hervorragenden Buchkritik


----------



## Ugla (30. Juli 2014)

Hmm ... ein Paket vom Gobo ...
Und der Kleine legt es mir einfach so vor die Füße
und verschwindet dann sofort wieder.
Was ist denn da drinnen ... Schundromane ...
Was soll ich denn damit?
Na wenigstens ist die neue Ausgabe unten mit drinnen ...

WAASSSS .... Was steht da ...
Wer hat denn das verbrochen...
Wieso hat mir Das keiner gesagt...
Da hat die Kleine doch versucht mich zu tubben...
und Du Zamis ... grins nicht so ... 
Du hast auch schön den Schnabel gehalten - was ...
wenigstens Grisuh hätte mich da doch mal drauf hinweisen können...
was meinst du - hat er doch ...
Pah - dann wäre er ja nicht gleich abgehauen

Ach hallo ihr da...
ihr kommt mir heute gerade recht
hat es euch Spass gemacht ja? ...
oder warum lacht ihr so...
ihr habt schliesslich auch nichts gesagt
und der dumme Gobo druckt das auch noch
ich möchte mal wissen wieviel Gold der dafür bekommen hat
Der wünscht mir auch noch viel Spass beim lesen dieser überaus erfolgreichen Romanreihe
und schickt mir gleich mal die fehlenden Werke
so eine bodenlose Frechheit ...
na warte, wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme ...

pah - eine Verschwörung ist das wohl
und ich dachte Sie würde meinen Roman meinen
statt dessen berichtet sie über diese Schundromane
na das entspricht wenigstens ihrem Niveau

welche? - Nun fragt mal nicht so scheinheilig
tut nicht so ... als wüsstet ihr das nicht 
die die Zamis damals zum Gondelfahren gleich mitverkauft hat
genau Zamis - wo wir uns noch drüber amüsierten 
und uns fragten wer so einen billigen Schund ernsthaft liest
und für so einen Mist auch noch Gold bezahlt

Und ich schreibe dem da noch so ne nette Rezesion
die viel besser zu unserer Geschichte passt
als zu so einer Papierverschwendung
die man bestenfalls zum Kamin anzünden nutzen kann
und wohl selbst dem Autor zu peinlich ist
sonst würde der ja seinen Namen drunter schreiben
und ich glaube nicht das der Unbekannt heisst

das ist eine Verschwörung
und ihr da ... genau... Du und DU und ja DU AUCH!!!
ihr steckt doch alle mit der Kleinen und dem Gobo
unter einer Decke !!!
pah - eine echte Verschwörung sag ich euch
und ihr steckt da auch noch mit da drinnen oder was ?!?

Aber wartet ab ... Rache ist süß
und schmeckt kalt am besten...
Heee Zamis wo willst du hin ...
und ihr da? hier klamm heimlich einfach so verschwinden ja!?!

Grisuh ...
der will mich wohl nicht hören
hmm keiner mehr da ...
Na wartet alle ab ... 
wir sehen uns sicher noch mal ...


----------



## Ugla (4. August 2014)

Heee was macht ihr denn hier?
traut ihr euch tatsächlich wieder hier her ja?
Da unterscheidet ihr euch aber von Grisuh
der hat mir hier nur die Manuskripte für Heute hingelegt
und mit dem Schwanz auf seinen Magen gezeigt
und mit einem kurzen Glucksen einen Rauchkringel gemacht
der Simuliert sicher Magenschmwerzen
und das auf einem Montag ...
Und Zamis hält sich auch lieber im Hintergrund
der kennt das von mir und weiß wann er sich besser zurück nimmt

So was haben wir denn da
Ah schau an von der Goblingöre
Na die Freundin von dem Gobotrottel
Was über die Priester von der Veräterelfenstadt
die sich neu ordnen
da fragt der Leser sich ja nur wonach ...
nach Größe - also der eigenen oder der der Götter
oder alphabetisch - nach Vornamen oder der der Götter
oder nach Wichtigkeit - der eigenen oder der der Götter
wobei wenn das nach Wichtigkeit gehen würde
wäre mein Platz ja noch vor den Göttern

und hier - eine hervorragende Werbung über das Handwerksfest der Tauren
aber wieso soll das im Wegekreuz sein?
Ah wegen der Kunden die sich da alle versammeln ...
verstehe - fürs letzte Gefecht ...
schnell noch mal die Klinge schärfen und zum Friseur
hauptsache die Haare sitzen und dann den Chef absetzen ...

Hmmm .... das war es also ...
nee nicht die Haare
aber diese Goboschnäpfe ...
die könnte da auf so eine Idee gekommen sein
schon auffällig - die Kleine schickt mir angeblich was zum Roman
um es zum korrigieren ... 
und sagt nicht mal das es nicht mein Roman ist
der Gobotrottel druckt das natürlich sofort 
ohne es noch mal zu prüfen
alle amüsieren sich dann auch noch
und das auch noch auf meine Kosten
und Sie hat mit allem nichts zu tun
aber die Haare schön...
sehr verdächtig findet ihr nicht auch?

Aber nicht mit mir!
Na warte du kleine Schlange
ich werde es genau so machen
wenn die meint das sie mich tubben kann ist sie falsch gewickelt
überaus spannendes Event versteht doch keiner
kleiner örtlicher Handwerksmarkt klingt realistischer
in Zentrum vom Wegekreuz da klingt Landmarkt ja noch besser ...
und hier passt ... selbstgebasteltes auch besser
als Handwerkswaren höchster Qulität
und natürlich weisen wir auf viele noch freie Stände hin ...
die spontan auch am Veranstaltungsabend vergeben werden können

Ähm ... ihr habt doch sicher noch was vor heute oder?
Genau - es ist nun besser zu gehen
wie ihr seht habe ich zu tun und ...
die korrigierte Endfassung könnt ihr ja alle
heute Abend in der neuesten Ausgabe von
-Der BOTE - lesen

http://www.der-bote.eu/

Ihr wisst ja ...
für nur ein Goldstück
an jedem Kiosk oder stummen Verkäufer
so und nun seht zu das ihr weiter kommt
ich bin beschäftigt - seht ihr doch oder ...


----------



## Ugla (5. August 2014)

_Ein paar Worte des Dankes für über 20.000 Klicks hier über 10.000 im Foli-Forum und dafür das ihr uns von &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; nun bald 2 Jahre die Treue haltet. Das sich dieses Projekt so entwickelt hätte von uns keiner gedacht. Am Anfang waren wir ja nur auf unseren Heimatserver &#8211; Todeswache &#8211; beschränkt doch dank der erst so verhassten und nun so geliebten Crossrealms wurden nicht nur unser kleines überschaubares Rollenspielervölkchen um etliche Spieler erweitert, nein auch die Anzahl an berichtenswerten Geschichten erlaubte es uns eine wöchentliche Ausgabe zu realisieren. Gut hin und wieder fehlt es für eine komplett neue Ausgabe daran oder an der eigenen Zeit oder der Eigeninitiative der Spieler. Auch würden wir uns sicher noch den einen oder anderen freien Reporter wünschen der oder die einfach mal einen Bericht über das eigene Event verfasst oder im Vorwege uns ein paar Infos dazu als Werbegrundlage zukommen lässt. Aber Wünsche darf man ja haben. _

_Worauf wir besonders Stolz sind ist die Tatsache das wir ausschließlich über wirkliche Ingame Dinge berichten, die wir in der Regel auch genau so erarbeiten bzw uns erarbeitet haben. Das &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; dabei auch immer eigene Interessen vertritt und Dinge so darstellt wie er sie darstellt ist eben dieser Tatsache geschuldet. Denn auch für uns ist und bleibt &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; ein Ingameprojekt und auch hier wirkt etwas Gold oft Wunder. Wer dabei letztlich die Fäden in der Hand hält zeigt dieser Werbethread denke ich ganz gut. Ja und das sogar trotz inaktiven Acc aus einer Hängematte, von einer einsamen Insel, mit Grisuh dem kleinen schwarzen Drachen und nem verzaubertem Truthahn. Aber genau dieses kleine Miststück bot und bietet uns schon lange bevor &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; auch nur angedacht war und lange bevor es überhaupt irgendwer wusste die nötige Verbindung zwischen Allianz und Horde, die auch Ingame dieses Projekt stimmig macht. Näheres dazu möchte ich hier nicht ausführen, es wird aber sicher in einem der nächsten Kapitel ihrer Geschichte den einen oder anderen kleinen Hinweis geben und so dem Leser klar werden. _

_Aber bevor genau diese kleine Gnomin wieder das Wort ergreift möchte ich mich noch einmal bei &#8222;Der Maid bzw Jordaxi" bedanken. Es hat mir mit dir immer viel Spaß gemacht und danke und Hut ab für die Administration und das Layout, die Webdomain und den Webspace und deine unermüdliche Arbeit die meiner in keiner Weise nachsteht. Für viele lustige Stunden im TS und die viele gute Musik die ich zurück bekomme. Ein gewichtiger, wenn nicht sogar der Grund WoW nach 10 Jahren nicht gänzlich den Rücken zu kehren. So genug gedankt &#8211; Bühne frei für die &#8222;Tante" &#8230;_







Na mein Kleiner bringst du mir die neueste Ausgabe
das ist aber lieb von dir
und ein Brief von der Kleinen auch noch ...
Was schreibt sie denn so wichtiges
die höchste Leserbeteidigung seit langem
voll des Lobes über die Rezession
sie wollen mehr ...
und nur ein negativer Leserbrief

hab Ihr euch nicht auch beschwert wie ihr es mir beim gehen versprochen habt?
Ach - vergessen habt ihr das also - ja ...
hmmmm da will sogar einer ein Theaterstück draus machen
Herr V .... Vau .... und ne Blutelfenschrift
Papier aus der Verräterstadt ...
hmmm den Priester kenne ich glaub ich
kein Wunder das der die Romanreihe liebt
entspricht seinen Wunschvorstellungen
würde mich nicht wundern wenn der mit Nachnamen "Unbekannt" heisst
und seine Träume mal aufgeschrieben hat ...

Was will sie ... Nein das kann sie nicht von mir verlangen
aber wenn ich mir die Verkaufszahlen ansehe
und sie sagt das sie die Auflage erhöhen musste
und sogar einen zweiten Druckauftrag raus gegeben hat
dann war es ja eine gute Idee von mir
ihre Rezession noch mal zu überarbeiten

Nur gut das es so heiß ist
da brauchte ich kein Feuer anmachen gestern Nacht
und Nein Grisuh du bekommst nichts zum spielen heute
die Bücher brauche ich vielleicht doch noch mal ...
Was will sie - ein Theaterstück draus machen
und so unseren kulturellen Anteil erhöhen
als Sponsor auftreten ...
und das Ansehen von - Der BOTE - so zu steigern...

na ganz so dumm ist die Kleine ja doch nicht
bleibt nur abzuwarten ob sie das auch umsetzen kann
na gezeigt wie es geht habe ich ihr das ja
nun soll sie mal schön ihr Gesellenstück draus machen
und ihr ...

ihr könnt ihr mal dabei helfen
es werden noch Laiendarsteller gesucht
also mal los und euch bewerben
da kann man reich und berühmt bei werden
und zur Not - nehme ich das mal selber in die Hand
und ihr - ihr könnt schon mal den Text üben
ich hätte da noch einige Exemplare günstig abzugeben...

Nur muss ich die erst noch lesen
also stört einen anderen 
oder ein anderes Mal ...


----------



## Ugla (7. August 2014)

Hallo ihr da
schon wieder hier?
Ja tut mir leid das ihr von der neuesten Ausgabe keine abbekommen habt
aber das ist weder meine noch die Schuld der Kleinen
im Gegenteil - selbst der Gobo kann da nix für
Schuld ist nur diese komische Handelsblockade 
von diesem Fazken von Garrosch und seinen Lakaien

wäre mir ja im Prinzip egal wie sich die Horde gegenseitig bekämpft
im Gegenteil - so insgeheim habe ich mich ja sogar darüber gefreut
gibt es was besseres als so einen Bürgerkrieg der Horde
also für die Allianz?
Nein sicher nicht!!!

Aber das geht ja nun zu weit
einfach das freie Handelszentrum Ratched blockieren
das allein wäre mir auch noch egal
ob da ein Gobo Gewinn macht oder nicht ...
im Gegenteil - wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich Letzteres wählen
nur was zu weit geht geht zu weit!

Einfach den Sonderdruck zu konfezieren
wo wir gerade die auflagenstärkste Ausgabe seit Monaten haben
und wir noch einmal nachdrucken mussten
und was machen diese dummen Orksen da
sie beschlagnahmen das Papier
um damit ihre Feuer anzuzünden

Das geht nun wirklich zu weit!
Aber gut - wenn der dumme Orksenhauptmann da meint
er hätte noch nicht genug Ärger mit seinen eigenen Leuten
und müsste sich mit der Falschen anlegen
dann kann er das haben... 

und wenn er noch nicht genug Krieg hat
und so laut nach einem weiteren schreit 
den er nicht gewinnen kann
dann will ich mal nicht so unhöflich sein
und die Kriegserklärung gegen die freie Presse annehmen

Ach und solltet ihr durch die Handelsblockade gerade Hunger leiden
in der Orksenhauptstadt
dann geht zum Wegekreuz
das AAS ist auch da und wird euch sicher gern verpflegen
ich kann euch nur die Angel hier anbieten
aber das ist eure Wahl ...


ich jedenfalls muss jetzt dringend weg
einige sehr wichtige Dinge erledigen
wo sind meine Dolche und die Gifte
Ach ... und eins noch ...
sollte wer dem Truthahn hier auch nur eine Feder krümmen
wird es ihm schlechter ergehen als es dem Orksenhauptmann je ergehen kann

Ja Zamis keine Angst die tun dir nichts
Grisuh - pass auf ihn auf
ich bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## Ugla (1. September 2014)

Hmm - Hallo ihr da 
hab ich euch erschreckt ?
tut mir leid ...

habt ihr auch schön auf die Beiden aufgepasst?
Was sie haben versucht so doll mit den Flügeln zu schlagen
das sie mit der Hängematte einen Überschlag hinbekommen?
Und geschaukelt und Zielspringen durch nen Rauchkringel gemacht?
Na dann hatten die Beiden ja ihren Spaß hier...

Tja und ich war auf der Suche nach den dummen Gobo
der war in so einer dunklen Höhle
dagegen ist jeder Keller ein Luxusappartement
der hatte nur eine kleine Kerze
und hat sich, wie Zamis neuerdings, von Körnern ernährt
sein Brotbackautomat sei kaputt
und er warte auf die Ersatzteile...
würde ich an seiner Stelle auch sagen

Aber wen wundert es - Gobozeugs von nem Goboingi
wer da erwartet das Das funktioniert 
der kann auch beim großen Trottellotto auf nen 6er hoffen
mit Zusatzzahl versteht sich ...

Wo war ich stehen geblieben?
Ach ja - Körner fressen und dazu lecker Kohlrabie
und son Zeugs aus dem sich angeblich Leute nen Tee kochen
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wer - aber es wird sich dabei sicher um so Elfen handeln
und bei Tee nehmen sich beide Rassen da nichts
stellt euch vor das frisst der schon über Wochen
der war ganz verhungert...

na gut - mir kommen die geräucherten Fischeier auch langsam aus den Ohren
täglich Lachs und Kaviar ist auf Dauer ja auch eintönig
aber ich konnte ihn damit überzeugen seine Angst zu verlieren
der hat ja Morddrohungen bekommen
nach der letzten Sache da in der aufgeräumten Elfenverräterstadt
verstehe ich gar nicht wer dem sowas schickt...

Na jedenfalls war es mal ne Abwechslung
immer in der Hängematte abhängen
sich die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen lassen
da muss man tierisch aufpassen
das man nicht zu fett wird
schaut euch Zamis an 
gut unter dem Federkleid sieht man es nicht so
aber wenn es nicht Zamis wäre
sondern so ein rotzordinärer Puter
dann würde mich das freuen
der bleibt dann saftiger ...

so nun aber genug geschwafelt
ich werde die beiden jetzt mal stören
und mal hören was es so Neues gibt
und wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt
mich dann mal wieder voll in die Arbeit stürzen
ist sicher einiges liegen geblieben

also dann bis die Tage
ich muss jetzt an die Arbeit 
und mir von Grisuh die neueste Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

besorgen lassen
bis dahin mache ich es wie die Arbeit
genau ich bleibe so lange einfach mal ... ruhig liegen
also bis später ihr da 
ich muss mich erst mal erholen


----------



## Ugla (9. September 2014)

Ah Grisuh da bist du ja
lass mal sehen was es heute Neues gibt ...
Orgrimmar ... 
Widerstand gegen den Ollen Okrsenhauptmann
und wo steht was über die Allianz?

Heee ihr da - habt ihr was gefunden?
auch nicht ...
nur die Diätsuppe die schon seit Jahren drin steht
so geht das nicht weiter
pah und das lässt sich die Kleine nun schon seit Monaten bieten
und das alles für mein Gold ...

Zamis - schwing die Flügel
Grisuh - pack die Angel ein
mir langt es !!!
ich kann Kaviar und Lachs nicht mehr sehen
und diese olle Hängematte hier auch nicht
wir brechen auf ...

Wenn man nicht alles selber macht
und ihr da...
wir sehen uns auf ein Bier in Strmwind
ihr wisst ja ...
Katedrahlviertel - Eingang von den Kanälen
mal sehen was Morris zu berichten hat


----------



## Ugla (12. September 2014)

Na ihr erinnert ihr euch noch an die alten Zeiten

Also die alten und nicht die ganz alten

das ihr mich alle hier im Biergarten gleich wieder gefunden habt?

Ach und &#8230; Hallo erst mal



Das war ja eine aufregende Woche kann ich euch sagen

kaum saß ich wieder im Biergarten haben die Leute uns die Tür eingerannt

na gut &#8211; wir haben keine Tür aber &#8230;

ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine

der Umsatz war wie gewohnt hoch

und auch das Trinkgeld kommt langsam wieder an alte Zeiten heran

noch ein zwei Abende mit den neuen Gästen

und schon werden sie sich dran gewöhnt haben

und wissen das bei mir Wechselgold nicht nötig ist

und ich von daher kaum welches vorrätig halte



Gestern war sogar ein Zwerg da

der in seiner Heimatstadt ein Lokal aufmachen will

Der hat bei uns Werbezettel hingelegt

und war so in Eile das ich ihm nicht mal von der Maid erzählen konnte

ich war noch mitten im Bedienen da war der schon wieder weg.

dabei hätte der sich durchaus ein wenig Zeit nehmen sollen

Wenn man die Leute für seine Kneipe begeistern will

wie will man das machen wenn man nur einen Zettel hinlegt?



Wir hatten damals ja diese Visitenkarten hier



&#8222;Ein Herz für Gnome&#8220; - Der Biergarten

Kathedralviertel &#8211; Eingang von den Kanälen

Sturmwind

Inh.: Zamis und Sambi



Die waren recht erfolgreich &#8230;

Aber das war gestern &#8211; heute bringt eine Werbung in der Zeitung doch wesentlich mehr

Das sollte der Zwerg mal berücksichtigen

gerade wenn er in der schlechtesten Zeit für uns Gastronomen öffnet

Braufest &#8230;. Zeit für Urlaub &#8211; kaum einer will noch was trinken

und wenn &#8211; dann sind die Gäste ja vorher schon voll oft so voll das sie ihr gutes Benehmen vergessen oder versoffen haben

Na mir soll es recht sein aber angucken werde ich mir das schon

bis dahin muss ich mich aber jetzt erst mal um unser eigenes Lager kümmern



Also schön das ihr auch hier rein schaut

wir sehen uns dann später ich muss jetzt los

Schönen Tag noch &#8230;.


----------



## Ugla (16. September 2014)

Na mein Kleiner du machst so ein fröhliches Gesicht

worüber freust du dich denn so

zeig mal her ...

ach und Hallo ihr da

freut ihr euch auch so über die neue Ausgabe

wie ich und Grisuh

ja endlich findet sich auf Seite eins wieder was interessantes

 

Nein ich meine nicht diesen Geizhals

der wohl nur zur Beruhigung seines Gewissens

eine klitze kleine Spender an ein Waissenhaus

irgendwo in den weiten des Nichts getätigt hat

Welche Scherben seines Lebens er wohl damit kitten will

Und mal so unter uns ...

der Betrag mag ja im ersten moment hoch erscheinen

aber habt ihr euch in letzter Zeit mal im Auktionshaus umgesehen

da kostet manch hübsche Robe

oder auch ein schicker Hut

ja weit aus mehr als diese großzügige Spende

 

Also ehrlich mal

wenn ihr euren Kleiderschrank ausmistet

und all die Kleider die euch zu eng geworden sind

oder wie in meinem Fall zu weit

oder nur die Sachen die aus der Mode sind

also wenn ihr die ins Auktionshaus stellt

und nur jedes zweite Teil verkauft wird

könnt ihr die andere Hälfte wegwerfen

und vom Erlös den Betrag spenden

 

Genau - wie Mister Unbekannt und hättet

nach Abzug der Steuern durch so eine absetzbare Spende

noch mehr raus als ohne

wirklich sehr nobel muss ich schon sagen

 

Na wenigstens hat der Zwerg da was besser gemacht

so hervorragend wie ich da bedient wurde

das fehlte mir in letzter Zeit

grad nachdem Zamis dieses Missgeschick passiert war

da musste ich mir sogar was Wasser selber holen

na das brauchte ich bei dem Zwerg ja nicht

da war Emenja - meine Köchin - so lieb

und erledigte das mit den leeren Weingläsern für mich

tja es ist wiklich schön mit guten Freunden

bei einem guten Tropfen zusammen zu sitzen

und den Feierabend zu geniessen

 

Und genau das würde ich euch auch empfehlen

nehmt euch eine Zeitung wie

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

sucht euch ein paar gute Freunde

und geniesst mit denen den Feierabend

beim lesen oder vorlesen

 

nur macht es zügig

denn ich habe noch zu tun

die Sonne geht bald unter

und ich muss dann wieder sehen das der Biergarten aufmacht

also haltet mich nicht noch mehr auf

und seht zu das ihr euch vom Acker macht


----------



## Ugla (17. September 2014)

Hallo ihr ...

regen euch diese Bürokraten auch immer so auf

bevor sie hier was bekommen füllen sie das Formular 0815 aus

beachten sie das die ersten drei Durchschläge eine original Unterschrift aufweisen

für eventuell auftretende Fragen lesen sie Anlage 2 bis 5

und denken sie daran das dies Formular 2 Wochen nach dem Einsendetermin seine Gültigkeit verliert

Nun müssen sie nur noch in der  Zahlstelle einige Gebührenmarken bezahlen

und schon könnte es los gehen ...

aber leider fehlt zu Punkt 4.3.7 der Beleg

 

tja so geht es mir auch grad

aber weil die Kleine es unbedingt will

werde ich heute mal die Anlage 1 beilegen

für all die die neu sind und denen man alles ganz genau erklären muss

 

und noch eins - Meine Idee war das nicht!

wer zu blöd ist mir zuzuhören hat halt selber schuld

habe ich der Kleinen gesagt

aber die meinte nur ich solle doch auch an die armen denken

also die geistig armen ...

tja was tut man nicht alles für die lieben Kleinen

um sie seelig zu machen

 

_- Der BOTE &#8211; in eigener Sache_

 

_- Der BOTE &#8211; ist eine IG - Rollenspielzeitung mit der wir das Rollenspiel öffentlich machen wollen. Wir betreiben sie nicht nur Ingame sondern berichten auch (fast) ausschließlich über  Ingame Ereignisse.  Das dies so gut klappt liegt auch an den Lesern die uns immer mal wieder auf Veranstaltungen, Hochzeiten oder auf neue Kneipen aufmerksam machen oder dazu einladen. Neben etwas Lob hin und wieder, für den wir uns hier gern bedanken, bekommen wir häufig die Frage &#8211; _

_wie kann ich Kontakt zu euch aufnehmen?  _

 

_Nun da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.  Zum einen kann man uns im Spiel anflüstern ,  für die Allianz die &#8222;Zeitungsmaid&#8220; oder  &#8222;Sambi&#8220;, für die Horde  &#8222;Jordaxi&#8220; oder &#8222;Schraubnix&#8220;. Des Weiteren sind wir in mehreren Foren registriert und können dort über eine PN erreicht werden. Zu guter Letzt kann man uns eine Mail an die Redaktion _

_(redaktion[at]todeswache-bote. De) schicken was uns Vieles erleichtert._

 

_Wie geht es dann weiter? _

_Auch da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Angefangen vom Druck euer selbst geschriebenen Artikel über ein kurzes IG-Interview oder einen Bericht über ein Event das wir besuchen bis hin zur großen (vorab) Werbeaktion die wir auch gern mit in die Forenwerbung für &#8211; Der BOTE &#8211; mit einfließen lassen können. Auch Werbetexte am Rand der Zeitung können bei uns gebucht werden. _

 

_Da dies nicht nur eine IG-Rollenspielzeitung ist, sondern sie auch so betrieben wird haben auch wir unsere Preise. Ja das Papier und die Druckerschwärze wollen ja auch bezahlt werden. Die Preise richten sich nach unserem Aufwand und sind i.d.R. frei verhandelbar. Eine nachträgliche Berichterstattung ist z.B.  kostenlos. Eine große Werbekampagne die wohl möglich über 2 oder 3 Ausgaben incl. Forenwerbung geht hingegen nicht._

 

_Abschließend wünschen wir uns das ihr so viel Spaß beim Lesen habt wie wir beim Machen der Zeitung und freuen uns auf eure Wisper, Mails oder einfach auf einen netten Abend._


----------



## Ugla (19. September 2014)

Ach was für ein schöner Tag heute

und Hallo ihr da ...

ihr seht so unentschlossen aus

heute Abend noch nichts vor?

 

Na ich schon

ich werde den guten Sérvice bei dem Zwergen da

in der großen Schmiede geniessen

endlich mal einen Abend frei

und heute soll es dort sogar Kuchen und Torten geben

 

Na nur gut das ich den Gobo losgeschickt habe

ein neues Diätrezept zu holen...

Frau Rose meinte ja sie kennt alle Diätrezepte

da bin ich mal gespannt ob sie auch die der Horde kennt

 

wie ihr kennt auch noch welche?

na dann schickt sie schnell an die Redaktion

wir wollen nämlich mehr Frauenthemen bringen

oh ihr kennt keine?

na dann wartet mal auf die nächste Ausgabe

 

und bis dahin könnt ihr euch getrost

noch mal mit Kuchen vollstopfen

ist auch besser als Kekse - die stauben immer so

und pieken im Bett ...

 

Aber ihr wisst jetzt ja wo es die Torten gibt

genau in Eisenschmiede im Militärvierel

gleich beim Postkasten

also bis dahin und

wir sehen uns ...


----------



## Leylandis (22. September 2014)

Es ist schade, dass diese goldige Seite nicht mehr Autoren hat. Hab eben reingelesen, und fand es richtig gut. Fehlt nur noch mehr Vielseitigkeit und mehr Beteiligung von Außen, finde ich. Die Themen sind aber gut gewählt. Hat Potential. Muss bekannter werden! Mehr Bilder von Reportern im Einsatz oder generell mehr Bilder. Aber tolle Aufmachung. Steckt viel Arbeit drin, das sieht man. Hat mich gefreut


----------



## Ugla (22. September 2014)

Hallo ihr da und ...

hallo du da oben

erst mal danke für die netten Worte

schön das dir die Zeitung gefallen hat

empfehle sie ruhig weiter

dann wäre auch schon einer deiner Kritikpunkte gelöst

und wir werden noch bekannter

und vor allem würden dann die Einnahmen auch wieder steigen

 

wo wir bei einem Punkt wären den du angesprochen hast

weisst du was ein Farbdruck kostet?

mal davon abgesehen da auch Fotoreporter gern etwas mehr nehmen

also als Lohn ... Heee wer grinst da!!!

wir zahlen über Tarif und sogar Erfolgsabhängig

warum dann keiner auf unsere Stellenanzeige antwortet fragt ihr mich?

Paah fragt euch das mal lieber selber

was weiß ich warum das keiner tut

aber vielleicht kannst du da oben das ja sagen

 

Ich meine wer mehr Bilder will

der kann vielleicht mit Schrift nicht viel anfangen

und guckt lieber Bilder weil er mit dem Lesen seine Schwierigketen hat

und so einer kann dann meist ja auch nicht schreiben...

 

Dabei ist das gar nicht so schwer - also wenn man es theoretisch beherrscht

man geht irgend wo hin

stellt ein paar dumme Fragen

oder als Goblin ein paar noch dümmere

was denen ja meist nicht schwer fällt

und dann schreibt man das auf was man als Antwort bekommt

genau - es kommt dabei gar nicht so sehr auf die Antworten an

viel mehr halt auf die Fragen

aber auch da gibt es eine einfache Regel

Frag nach dem was du hören willst und schon ...

Ist der Artikel druckreif - fertig war er ja sowieso schon ...

 

Tja wer jetzt meint das es kaum und eher wenig Arbeit ist

der ist da fehl geleitet

oder was meint ihr warum die Ausgabe ein Goldstück kostet?

das deckt grad mal die Kosten - über ist dabei nichts

aber das ist halt so wenn man sein Gold mit anständiger Arbeit verdient

oder was meinst du Grisuh?

ja genau mein Kleiner - so wie ich ...

 

Und noch mal zu dir da oben

die Themen suchen wir uns ja nicht aus

wir berichten lediglich darüber

und ja so ist es - mal gibt es spannendes

mal aufregendes und mal banales

aus Politik, Gesellschaft und Kultur

 

gerade heute hat der Gobo mir versprochen

unsere neue Sparte

"für die moderne Frau von heute"

ein wenig zu fördern

ich bin ja mal gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen

auf das neue Rezept der Horde

ihr auch?

 

na dann müsst ihr euch ja nur noch ein klein wenig gedulden

denn heute Abend ist er wieder druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk zu bekommen

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

und wenn euch die Themen nicht gefallen

wir suchen nach wie vor noch Reporter...


----------



## Ugla (26. September 2014)

Hallo ihr da

schön das ihr mal wieder vorbei schaut

habt ihr euch auch so getubbt gefühlt wie ich?

 

Erst dachte ich ja - der Gobo will mich veräppeln

und ich hatte Mühe an mich zu halten

3 Schweine ...mit Apfel im Mund - und bei Diät das Doppelte

der will mich wohl vor Frau Rose lächerlich machen dachte ich

und ... na warte Kleiner ...

dir wird das Grünzeug auch nicht mehr helfen

im Gegenteil - du wirst das Grünzeug sein...

Genau Grisuh ... und dann ab in den Ofen!

 

Aber dann laß ich wer das sagte

der größte Frauenversteher

lach nicht so laut mein Kleiner...

und da war mir einiges klar

wisst ihr ich kenne den

der ist Türsteher und ein echter Krieger

und mit echter Krieger meine ich nicht die Muskeln ...

 

Na ich hätte es wissen müssen

Ein Gobo interviewt einen fetten Taurenkrieger

das da nur solche Sauereien bei raus kommen können

wen wundert es...

Genau Grisuh - wenn man nicht alles selber macht

 

Da fällt mir ein - wir haben heute einen Vorstellungstermin

mit so nem Fellknäul

mal sehen was die Dame so zu sagen hat

und wie ihre Lohnvorstellungen sind

aber sie ist Lehrensucherin ...

oder war es Leere sucher innen

 

na schlimmer als das von dem Gobo kann es auch nicht werden

wobei der die Leere ja schnell gefunden hat

und so gesehen auch ein Diätrezept gebracht hat

bezieht sich halt nur nicht auf die Figur

sondern auf das unter der Frisur

Ich bezweifle nur das der Taure da noch was ...abnehmen kann

 

Aber gut das die Kleine eine Unterstützung bekommt

wird Zeit das die Allianz mal wieder Präsenz zeigt

wo bei ich auch noch nicht raus bekommen habe

wo sich die Leute alle versteckt haben.

Na ganz weg können die ja nicht sein

und vielleicht findet sich ja wer

der mir einen Tipp gibt wo man die findet

damit ich das Fellknäul da gleich mal hinschicken kann

 

Na, ich habe gestern jedenfalls schon was interessantes gefunden

Steine ... ja ihr hört richtig ... Steine

wie ihr grad guckt - so ungläubig

das wird das Härteste was wir seit langem gebracht haben

vor allem weil ihr da noch ne Woche drauf warten müsst

so wie ich auf das was das Fellknäul so bringen wird

 

Wie ihr meint da stehen doch genug neue Dinge ...

von der Horde ...

Genau das ist das Problem

bei einer Marktanalyse die ich gerade beendet habe

kam raus das das keine Sau interessiert

wer da was bei den Verräterelfenpriestern zu sagen hat

haben die doch eh nichts zu sagen ausser Amen

Wobei - bei keine Sau fällt mir ein

das Rezept kam bei den Lesern sehr gut an...

 

Und mal so unter uns

das der Orksenobermuffti nun abgesetzt ist

hat mich nicht gewundert

der hätte sich mal besser nicht mit mir angelegt

da konnte er nur verlieren

na gut - das konnte die Horde ja nicht wissen

und wird es auch nicht glauben

was gut so ist - muss ja nicht jeder wissen

am Ende werde ich noch die Retterin der Horde

und das will doch keiner ...

Genau Grisuh - am wenigsten ich

 

so ich muss nun mal wieder

sonst bin ich bei dem Termin so verschlafen nachher

also macht euch mal schön leise wieder auf die Socken

ich muss noch ein wenig ausruhen heute ...

die Diät liegt mir noch schwer im Magen ...


----------



## Ugla (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben

habt ihr schon auf die neuesten Neuigkeiten gewartet?

ja - ich auch ...

genau wie auf dieses Fellknäul

das sich vorstellen wollte

 

na immer hin hat sich das lesen der Romane gelohnt

wobei - gelohnt hat das nicht

reichte aber für nen Artikel

ihr solltet den auch unbedingt lesen

nein nicht den Roman

aber die Rezesion

 

Aber ich habe mir sagen lassen das Lesen

nicht mehr hipp ist und man nun lieber

bewegte Bilde guckt

was das glaubt ihr nicht

dann schaut mal hier rein

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x26n0is_herbst-2014_videogames

 

ist zwar von so nen blutenden Elfen gemacht

aber dafür ist es nicht sooo schlecht

nur gut das das kein Gobo gemacht hat

dann würde da sicher was explodieren

wenns überhaupt klappen würde

 

Na - wie dem auch sei

ich habe  noch einige Termine

genau die härteste Story der letzten Jahr wartet

und das Fellknäul wollte sich bei mir noch entschuldigen

das es mich letzte Woche hat warten lassen ...

 

und so leid es mir tut

das müsst ihr nun auch noch ne Woche

bis endlich wieder neue Spannende Themen der Allianz

diesen Hordenmist ablösen

und endlich wieder was interessantes

in - Der BOTE - steht


----------



## Ugla (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr da ...

heute muss ich erst mal mit euch schimpfen

das ích mir hier den Wolf schreibe und

kaum einer die Zeitung liest ist das Eine

Aber das sich da wer die Mühe macht einen Film zu machen

der wirklich toll ist ...

Also wirklich - Nein - da kann man doch mal 5 min investieren

Seht ihr - selbst Grisuh nickt

 

Na wir haben ja diese Woche mit der härtesten Story ever

ein für alle interessantes Thema angesprochen

genau die Hobbys und ...

genau dafür hätte ich noch einen ...

 

Bastel - Tipp

 

Schritt 1

wenn ihr den völlig überflüssigen Artikel

über die Mühen und Makel als solchen wörtlich nehmt

und euch die Mühe macht und den Makel vorsichtig ausschneidet

und den dann auf die letzten Ausgaben legt

besonders auf die Hordenartikel

habt ihr eine prima Schablone

 

in Schritt 2

schneidet ihr nun die alten Ausgaben

auf das Mass von den Makeln und Mühen

so erhaltet ihr einen dicken Stapel gleich großer Artikel

die zugegeben nicht immer vollständig sind

was aber nicht weiter stört

hier kommt es mehr auf das Format an

 

für Schritt 3

müsst ihr in eine Ecke ein Loch machen

durch das Loch fädelt ihr nun ein Band oder Faden

den ihr in jedem guten Schneidereizubehörladen

oder von Gemischtwarenhändlern kaufen könnt

da muss es nicht der teuerste sein

ein billiger einfacher Faden langt völlig

 

im letzten Schritt 4

benötigt ihr einen kleinen Nagel oder eine Reiszwecke

die nagelt oder drückt ihr einfach neben euren Abort

und hängt das Bündel alte Hordenartikel dran

so habt ihr immer ein wenig Unterhaltung

bei dringenden Geschäften oder langen Sitzungen

und könnt diese dann abschliessend

ihrer eigentlichen Nutzung zuführen

 

Dies hat viele Vorteile

ihr schont den Wald und die Bäume leben ein wenig länger

der Müll stapelt sich nicht bis zur Decke und ...

schont so nicht nur die Umwelt sondern auch euren Geldbeutel

des weiteren bleiben die wichtigen Dinge erhalten

dafür ist nur wichtig das ihr keine Allianzthemen zerschneidet

und sorgt damit für eine gewisse Übersicht

in der Registratur und Ablage

 

Ich hatte schon vorgeschlagen alle Hordenartikel am Rand zu perforieren

was durchaus Leserfreundlich wäre

Aber der Gobo meinte das die Druckmaschinen dann

ein Problem mit dem Papiereinzug hätten

Goblintechnologie halt - wen wundert es da noch

 

Na ich habe gestern die Kanzlerin der

Universität Gnomeregan kennen gelernt

wenn die in der Lage sind eine Wetterapparatur zu bauen

sollten sie dieses Problem wohl auch gelöst bekommen

ich muss sowieso noch ein Interview mit der machen

da werde ich sie dann mal drauf ansprechen

 

Aber sie war von der Idee mit den Steinen auch sehr angetan

und zu eurer Information ... Wer auch gern mehr über Steine erfahren möchte

ich habe gestern schon einen Gastvortrag von Kwik angeboten

den ich aber noch terminlich und inhaltlich mit ihr absprechen muss

mal sehen ob sie nicht gleich mit will

das würde mir manch langen Weg ersparen

wie euch mein Basteltipp

 

ihr seht - es liegt viel an

und ich muss nun schnell weiter

aber ihr könnt ja in der Zwischenzeit einmal in die neueste Ausgabe von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

reinlesen und ihr Krieger und nicht Leser

für euch gibt es ja noch den Film zu gucken

da muss man nicht lesen können und ...

die bunten Bilder laufen sogar von allein

 

also ... bis demnächst mal wieder hier

oder in Eisenschmiede oder Sturmwind

komm Grisuh - wir haben noch was vor ...


----------



## Ugla (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr ...

ohne das ich mich selber loben will

aber mal unter uns

eine bessere Themenauswahl hatten wir noch nie

seit bestehen von - Der BOTE -

seht ihr selbst Grisuh schäumt über vor Freude

also vorsichtig nicht zu dich an ihn ran gehen

sonst wird der gute Jellinek noch arbeitslos

 

Was ihr seid Hordler und kennt den nicht?

Das ist DER Friseuer von Sturmwind

er nennt sich zwar Croiffeur aber letztlich schneidet er auch nur Haare

und für euch tut es mir fast etwas leid

denn kaum kümmert sich die Tante wieder um das Wesentliche

schon klappt es auch mit den Artikeln

und dank meiner bescheidenen Hilfe

kann die Maid mal wieder mehr als nur glänzen

 

sagte ich schon das die Themenauswahl heute die Beste EVER ist

genau ever Ever EVER am EVERSTEN !!!!

das wird der olle Gobo sein Leben lang nicht toppen können

davon wird selbt die Maid noch erzählen

wenn sie selber ne alte Oma ist - obwohl ...

so wie die sich bewegt in letzter Zeit

könnte man meinen das dieser Zustand schon erreicht wurde

 

Na ich will euch nicht länger als nötig auf die Folter spannen

aber bis heute Abend müsst ihr schon noch warten

ist wie Weihnachten - gut nicht mehr so lange hin

aber die Freude beim auspacken und lesen ist die Selbe

und ihr könnt sie heute schon erleben

ihr müsst nur heute Abend ein lächerliches Goldstück

in einen unser stummen Diener stecken

oder sie dem Kioskbesitzer eures Vertrauens geben

und schon bekommt ihr das Beste vom Besten in

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja Grisuh ... da hast du Recht ..

es bleibt wohl nichts als einen Artikel zu schreiben

und sich zu entschuldigen

also bei euch zu entschuldigen ach und bevor ich es muss...

ein "Hallo Ihr" euch auch

 

stellt euch vor da war doch irgendwer in der Druckerei

und hat die Setzkästen runter geworfen

alle diese kleinen Staben mit dem A B D drauf

wild durcheinander auf dem Fußboden

unsortiert selbst die Schrifttypen

einfach alles auf einen Haufen gekippt

 

Ich möchte ja mal wissen wer so was macht

da einfach eine Nacht vor dem Drucktermin

alles auskippen und selbst den einen Hordenartikel

der schon fertig gesetzt war noch oben drauf zu schütten

die ganze schöne Arbeit des Gobos

alles über den Haufen geworfen ...

 

Lach nicht Grisuh ...

das ist nicht lustig

also für den armen Gobo

Muaaahhh - mir kommen die Tränen

bei der Vorstellung seines Gesichtes gestern Morgen

wie jaaa .... ach so ja das geschieht ihm Recht

da hast du es wieder mal auf den Punkt gebracht Kleiner

 

Aber so unter uns - es ist schon tragisch

das so keine neue Ausgabe erscheinen konnte

wer wohl nicht wollte das dieser ach so langweilige Bericht

über dieses noch langweiligere Kappenfest der Verräterelfen

die sooo tollen Themen der letzten Woche verdrängt

 

mal ehrlich - ein Bericht über die Universität von Gnomeregan

durch ein Kappenfest ersetzen ....

nein das wäre inhaltlich ja ein Absturz

da sind selbst die Steine interessanter

noch interessanter wäre nur zu wissen

wer so gemein sein kann und den armen kleinen Gobo so zu schikanieren

 

Guck mich nicht an Grisuh

oder meinst du ich würde meine eigene Zeitung schädigen

Genau - nein ... wie Nein - Nein

ach so ja ähm nein ... ich meinte die der Maid natürlich

 

wo steckt die eigentlich

die könnte sich auch mal schwarze Finger holen

und beim sortieren helfen

und so unter uns - soll sie sich gleich schwarz einkleiden

dann fallen die Tintenflecke nicht mal auf

und die hellen Stellen an den Ellenbogen werden auch wieder schwarz

Genau Grisuh - sieht man ja bei mir

 

aber mal so unter uns

da muss schon eine gewaltige kriminelle Energie hinter stecken

oder war es wohl möglich die Rache dieser dunklen Konzilanten

Nein Grisuh das glaube ich auch nicht

eher die es Widerstandes der ja nicht immer gut weggekommen ist

die mögen den Gobo eh nicht da hast du Recht mein Kleiner

aber das sind alles Lichtgestalten

die würden ja ihre ach so weiße Weste beschmutzen

was ist mit mir ... du meinst ich würde den noch weniger mögen wie die

da magst du Recht haben

aber warum sollte ausgerechnet ich der Zeitung schaden...

Heee Kleiner pass lieber auf was du jetzt sagen willst ...

 

such lieber die Kleine die soll antraben

damit die ganzen vielen Buchstaben

wieder ihren rechten Platz haben

für die nächsten neuen Ausgaben

 

und um die Themen kümmere ich mich diesmal persönlich

nicht das da wieder nur veraltetes Hordenzeugs

und eine dumme Entschuldigung bei rüber kommt

ich meine dies mal ist es ja nicht sooo schlimm

die Universität Gnomeregan ist so interessant

die kann genau so wenig veralten wie Steine

wäre nur zu schön das zu koppeln

aber da arbeite ich ja dran ähm wir ...

also die Kleine ... meine ich

 

So nun geht es mir wie dem Gobo

ich habe zu tun

und ihr  - könnt euch die spannenden Themen der letzen Woche

noch einmal vertiefend zu Gemüte führen

oder dem Gobo beim sortieren helfen ...

Ach und wo ihr - Der BOTE - bekommt

wisst ihr ja oder ihr lest es in der Werbung der letzen Woche


----------



## Ugla (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr da ...

ja es ist soweit - heute muss ich mich tatsächlich das erste Mal entschuldigen

also nicht bei euch sondern bei der Kleinen

genau Grisuh ... ich konnte ja nichts dafür

das ich sooo krank war ...

 

da ich beim aufräumen und sortieren nicht helfen konnte

musste sie es mit dem Gobo allein machen

is ja auch klar - wie hätte ihr dummer Kriegerfreund auch helfen sollen

da ging es um 'Buchstaben und deren Reihenfolge

das bekommt der beim sprechen schon kaum hin

da ist Das verständlicher Weise zu hoch für so einen ...

 

Na immerhin hat sie die Entschuldigung für euch fertig bekommen

und der Gobo den Artikel zum Kappenfest der Verräterelfen wieder gesetzt

und sogar noch was darüber das die sich jetzt dem Rest der Welt angeschlossen haben

also gegen diese komischen Eisernen oder wie die heissen

na ob das hilft - haben sie doch beide Seiten stets verraten

die hätten sich vielleicht lieber dieser komischen Legion ...

na egal - wäre jedenfalls für den Rest besser gewesen

 

ihr seht - heute lohnt es sich also

die neueste Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - zu erstehen

ach und so mal nebenbei

ich habe ja gestern die neueste Ausgabe der Lokalzeitung aus Sturmwind bekommen

da steht auch was über diese Legion drin

und stellt euch vor die Koboltvorhut ist natürlich auch dabei

 

also bei dem Kampf gegegen diese Eisernen

und zwar schon vor den blutenden Elfen

war ja klar - Gnome sind eben schneller

ja Grisuh ... besser sind die auch

da hast du wieder mal Recht

 

Aber die üben auch zwei mal die Woche

also den Kampf und neue Techniken

lernen viel über Taktik und Zusammenarbeit

und labern nicht nur über Götter und ...

deren und vor allem ihren eigene Eitelkeiten

und stimmen nicht über Ränge und Titel ab

sondern nehmen die Sache einfach mal so in die Hand

 

und genau das solltet ihr nun auch tun

nehmt einfach ein Goldstückchen in die Hand

bringt es zum nächsten Kiosk oder einem stummen Verkäufer

und schon bekommt ihr die neueste Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

wieder druckfrisch direkt aus der frisch aufgeräumten Druckerei

ihr wisst ja - jeden Montag ab 21 Uhr wird sie ausgeliefert

nur reingucken müsst ihr halt auch

allein diese Werbung zu lesen mag ja schon ganz lustig sein

nützt aber nichts wenn ihr die Hälfte der Pointen dann nicht versteht

 

lach nicht so Kleiner

das gehört sich nicht und ...

irgendwer muss es den blutenden Elfen ja mal sagen ...

 

also bis bald dann wieder

ich muss jetzt los ...

sonst pruste ich vor Lachen auch noch los

und einmal Entschuldigen langt mir ...


----------



## Ugla (3. November 2014)

Ja mein Kleiner ich hab immer noch Bauchschmerzen
und ich hätte nie gedacht das es mal passieren würde
und Ich ein solches Lob aussprechen müsste

Nein ich meine nicht euch Zwei da ...
aber wo ihr schon mal da seid
ein Hallo euch und danke das ihr denn doch mal reingeschaut habt
nein nicht hier sondern in die Zeitung ...

Aber euch meine ich heute mal nicht
sonder viel mehr den ollen Gobo
wirklich mein Ernst - dafür Lobe ich sogar den Gobo...
nun lach nicht gleich wieder los Kleiner
ich meine es ernst ...

mal ehrlich - seine Reportge ist klasse
lebensnah ... direkt aus den Augen des Betroffenen berichet -
als hätte er sich selbst in ihn hineinversetzt...
Spannend , Gruselig und Hautnah
Saisonal voll auf der Höhe und voll im Trend...
und dank so viel Empatie schafft er es sogar
die Vorgabe der erhöhten Frauenquote zu erfüllen
und sorgt noch im Anschluss für eine Folgestory für die nächste Ausgabe.....
besser hätte ich es nicht machen können
also was gibt es da zu lachen?

Na gut - ich habe gesagt das sie viel gemeinsam haben
hohl im Kopf und darin nur ein kleines Licht das brennt
jetzt fang nich an zu lachen Kleiner
das ist nicht komisch ....

ja sie teilen ein und das selbe Schicksal....
hör auf Grisuh ... die Leute hier ....
eben sie haben zwei mal Nix im Kopf
beim Gobo wird es halt nur klein geschrieben
Schon gut Kleiner krieg dich wieder ein ...
wir müssen die Werbung hier noch fertig machen
was sollen die Leute denken
und ich kann bald auch nicht mehr
wenn du weiter solche Witze machst

Also liebe Leute
wenn ihr auch wissen wollt was den Kleinen so lachen lässt
dann sollet ihr heute Abend einmal in
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/
reinschauen- heute mit
großer Titelstory - sogar mit *BILD*
und jetzt hör auf Kleiner...

ja - ich weiss was ich sagte
und am Ende sind sie matschig in der Birne ...
muaahh

Grisuh ... Schluss .... die Leute hier ....
also auf bald ihr ....
Muaahhahahah

GRISUH ... beherrsche dich mal Kleiner ...
Jaaaa - ganz deiner Meinung
passend zum Fest eine echte GRUSELSTORY
zwar ohne Niveau aber dafür mit... *BILD*

Muuaaaaahahahahaahhaaa

Und nächste Woche gibts n Kübisrezept .....


----------



## Ugla (26. November 2014)

Hmmm und Hallo ihr daheim gebliebenen ...

 

Die Hälfte aller Leute ist verschwunden

Der Gobo den ich durch dieses komische Portal geschickt habe

hat sich auch nie wieder gemeldet

Keine Informanten und das was man hört ...

na ja - klingt doch recht misteriös

 

Fast wie ein Zaubertrick

schauen sie hier meine Damen und Herren

und schwupp ... ist alles weg

 

Na da werde ich am Ende wohl möglich noch selber mal nach dem Rechten sehen müssen

irgenwer muss unseren Reportern ja mal die Meinung sagen

oder denen mal in den Allerwertesten treten

 

Also bis bald Ihr und nicht vergessen

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

bald wieder mit den neuesten Neuigkeiten

 

komm Kleiner das Tor ruft

 

 

_* Sambi setzt ihren schwarzen Hut auf und verschwindet unauffällig in dem Getümmel der Gassen Sturmwinds und ein kleiner schwarzer Drache folgt ihr, zwinkert allen kurz zu, atmet tief ein und lässt einen Rauchkringel in Form einer Dreimastbarck genüsslich in den Biergarten schweben_


----------



## Ugla (13. Januar 2015)

Ein Gnomenmädchen mit einem kleinen schwarzen Hut, leicht gerundeten Bauch gefolgt von einem kleinen weissen Kätzchen betritt den Biergarten. Sie streut ein paar Körner und etwas Mais auf den Tisch und ruft:"Gurridigurr gurridigurrr". Ein dicker Truthahn kommt darauf hin aus dem Baum in der Mitte des Biergartens geflogen setzt sich auf den Tisch und fängt an die Körner aufzupicken. "Hast du was von der Tante gehört oder war sie hier?" fragte die Kleine und das Kätzchen schaut sich suchend um. Als es sieht das der Truthahn nur ans fressen denkt und auch sonst kein Spielkammerad auftaucht fängt es an hinter einer Biene herzujagen. Das kleine Gnomenmädchen schaut derweil dem Truthahn beim fressen zu und wartet ungeduldig auf eine Antwort. Der Truthahn gurrt laut als er die letzen Maiskörner aufpickt und das kleine Gnomenmädchen legt noch ein paar Körner nach. "Und?" fragt das Gnomenmädchen noch einmal nach doch der dicke Truthahn reagiert nicht sondern hinterlässt statt dessen nur einen dicken ... na ihr wisst schon ... auf dem Tisch. "Offensichtlich nicht so wie du dich benimmst" sagt die Kleine leise zu sich selbst und zum Vogel, "Na dann komm ich morgen zum füttern wieder und wenn sie kommt dann lege ich ihr mal die Zeitung hier unter die Säcke. Weisst du der Schreitaure hat Daxi ein Plakat gegeben und die hat davon einen Artikel gemacht." Der Truthahn reagiert nicht sonder legt stattdessen noch einen weiteren ... ihr wisst ja ... daneben auf den Tisch. "Dann mach es mal weiter gut Zamis und ja mir fehlt die Tante auch ein wenig" und zum kleinen Kätzchen "komm Kleines vielleicht ist Grisuh ja morgen zum spielen da ..." und beide verschwinden wieder in den Gassen Sturmwinds und auch der Truthahn flattert wieder hoch auf seinen Baum.

 

Allein die Zeitung - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/  bleibt ungelesen unter einem der Säcke liegen....


----------



## Ugla (28. Januar 2015)

Irgendwo in Sturmwind ist ein kleines Gnomenmädchen mit deutlich gerundetem Bauch gerade dabei mit einigen Interessierten ein kleines Schwätzchen zu halten. Beim vorbeigehen lauscht ihr kurz :

 

Ja hallo erstmal. Ihr fragt euch sicher warum in den letzten Wochen keine neue Ausgabe der Zeitung erschienen ist, oder? Das ist ganz einfach Lori und ich wir verbringen gerade die schönste Zeit unseres Lebens. Wir bekommen nämlich einen kleinen Gnomling und haben andere Sachen zu tun als uns um das Geschwätz von gestern zu kümmern. Wir müssen schließlich alles für den neuen Bürger herrichten. Sagt es nur noch nicht meiner Tante Sambi sie wird sonst sicher furchtbar wütend oder noch schlimmer sie kommt einfach vorbei und will helfen. Ihr müsst wissen Lori mag meine Tante Sambi nicht weil sie ihm immer so herum kommandiert, er versteht eben nicht dass sie es damit nur gut meint.

Naja in jedem Fall Suche ich fleißige Redakteure und Autoren, denn ansonsten werde ich wohl keine Zeit haben weitere Ausgaben zu drucken.

OOC: da ich privat derzeit sehr eingespannt bin und einen anderen Fokus habe, kann ich das Projekt nicht mehr im gewohnten Ausmaß weiter führen. Ähnliches gilt für Tante Sambi. Wer jedoch Artikel schreibt dem stelle ich sie natürlich online. Gern kann auch jemand die Rolle eines Reporters spielen und sich ingame austoben oder uns Informationen zuschicken. Gebt mir einfach nur kurz bescheid und dann wird das schon. Die Adresse findet ihr unter der Rubrik FAQ in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

Die Tante ergänzt - ich bin auch gern für ein TS Gespräch zu haben und schreibe euch dann gern einen Artikel, nur fürs Spiel (Ingame) fehlt zur Zeit die Zeit.


----------



## Ugla (22. April 2015)

Es ist kurz vor der Morgendämmerung und die Sonne braucht sicher noch etwas um aufzugehen als ein kleines weisses Kätzchen den Rauchkringeln folgt, die es an den Kanälen entlang zum Eingang des Biergartens locken. Ein dicker fetter Truthahn wird darauf aufmerksam und kommt von dem Baum, der in der Mitte des Biergartens steht, heruntergeflattert und setzt sich auf den verdreckten Tisch in der Mitte. Er schaut Grisuh, einen kleinen schwarzen Drachen der hier einmal heimisch war, fragend und verwundert an. Dieser hält ein sehr kleinen Babystrampler aus feinstem dunkel schwarz gegerbten Ziegenleder in seinen Klauen und lockt das kleine weisse Kätzchen mit zu den beiden auf den Tisch. Leises Gurren und Miauen dringt durch die Toröffnung und Morris. der wie immer davor steht und auch noch die letzten Verbliebenene der Nacht um eine kleine Spende anbettelt, guckt nicht schlecht als kurz vor der aufgehenden Sonne ein in schwarzes Leder gekleidetes weisses Kätzchen aus dem Eingang kommt und sich auf den Heimweg macht. Es wird  von einem Segelschiff mit drei Masten, geformt aus weissen Rauchschwaden, begleitet das sich langsam in dem leichten Morgenwind der vom Hafen heraufweht auflöst. Drinnen pickt ein fetter Truthahn noch schnell die letzen Körner vom verdreckten Tisch und sorgt anschliessend dafür das dieser noch etwas schmutziger wird. Ein kleiner schwarzer Drache winkt ihm noch einmal kurz freudig zu und verschwindet dann in der schwindenden Dunkelheit der vergehenden Nacht und kurz bevor der erste Sonnenstrahl über die Dächer Sturmwinds die Gasser erhellt sieht es im Biergarten wieder verlassen und leer aus, so als wäre hier, wie die letzen Monate davor, nichts aufsehendes passiert. Nur die Schicht Guano auf dem Tisch in der Mitte die stetig wächst lässt bei genaueren hinsehen eine Veränderung erkennen.

 

 

 

_OOC - herzlichen Glückwunsch euch jetzt Dreien - viel Glück vor allem der neuen Erdenbürgerin_


----------



## Ugla (4. Mai 2015)

Gurridigurr ... Fütter mal den Onkel hat sie gesagt. Ein Gnomenkrieger in Begleitung einer kleinen weissen Katze betritt den Biergarten und murmelt leise vor sich hin während er einige Körner auf den Tisch streut. Worauf aus dem Baum in der Mitte des Biergartens ein dicker Truthahn herunterflattert und zu picken beginnt. Hee dicker Vogel hast du ne Idee wo die Alte ist? Der Truthahn hört auf zu picken, schaut den Krieger an und setzt einen dicken Haufen auf den total verdreckten Tisch. Gurridigurr Gurrigurr, sagt der Krieger und der Truthahn scheint etwas verwirrt dreinzuschauen. Ich dachte du verstehtst das besser Dickerchen. Weisst du wir haben da so zwei Schriftstücke im Postfach gehabt und die meine Liebe meinte erst es sei von der Tante. Aber die schreibt ja nicht so nen Unsinn den keiner versteht. Der Vogel lässt sich nicht weiter stören und pickt die letzten Körner auf. Der kleine Gnomenkrieger bückt sich und zieht einen Wurm aus der Erde. Hier Leckerlies, mit diesen Worten hält er den Wu4rm so hoch das der arme Vogel nicht mal hüpfend dran kommt. Zumal der Krieger den Wurm auch immer noch etwas höher hält wenn der Vogel hochhüpft. Den bekommste erst wenn du mir sagst wo die olle doofe Tante ist. Der Truthahn hört auf zu hüpfen und schaut den kleinen Krieger an. Ein "Gurrrr Gurrrr Gurrrr" kommt als Abntwort. Na das dachte ich mir das sie dort ist, nickend gibt der Gnom dem armen Vogel den noch ärmeren Wurm zu fressen. Die Antwort habe ich fast erwartet murmelt der Gnom. Da danke ich dir sehr und sage der Tante bitte noch mal danke für das olle Geschenk für unseren kleinen Schatz. 

Als der Krieger noch ein paar Körner zu Abschied hinlegt murmelt er im gehen etwas von genau so schlau wie vorher und das ist ja wie mit den beiden Briefen im Postfach. Von denen auch in der Redaktion keiner was mit anzufangen weiss. Na wir werden es wohl so machen wie meine kleine Süsse meint. Wir drucken das einfach mal so ab und hoffen das sich ein Leser findet der damit was anzufangen weiss...  

Gurrrr? Nein Zamis nicht mit deinem Gegurre sondern mit den Briefen ...

Komm Kleines geh du mal nach Hause und ich frage noch mal den Gobo ob das von der Horde kommt - das würde denen ähnlich sehen. Obwohl es in Menschenschrift verfasst ist. Aber egal sie hat gesagt gehe da hin und frage beide, da ist sie wie ihre Tante.

Wobei ich nur hoffe das der Gobo wenigstens mehr von sich gibt als nur ein Gurridigurr ...


----------



## Ugla (11. Mai 2015)

Eine kleine weiße Katze sitzt auf den Säcken im Biergarten auf denen früher  Sambi immer gesessen hat. Vor ihr steht breitbeinig ein kleiner Gnomenkrieger der sich auf sein "großes" Zweihandschwert stütz. Gut, für Menschen und Elfen wäre es wohl nicht mal ein Langschwert aber dafür kann der Gnomkrieger nun wirklich nichts. "Ausgelacht hat er mich dieser Grünling", erbost und aufgeregt unterhält sich der Gnom mit dem Kätzchen. "Ob wir zu blöd wären das zu verstehen und was mir überhaupt einfiele ihn damit in Verbindung zu bringen. Weisst du Muschimusch, am liebsten hätte ich ihm seinen grünen Schädel in der Mitte gespalten aber ich durfte ja nicht. Die Maid hatte es mir ausdrücklich verboten. Wenn die gehört hätte was er über Sie gesagt hat hätte ich bestimmt den Auftag dafür gekriegt. Aber Nein, wir brauchen den noch sagte die Maid. Wofür frage ich dich. Der war total betrunken und statt sich dafür zu entschuldigen das er betrunken auf Arbeit ist meinte er nur, das wäre ja seine Arbeit in Kneipen auf das Gefasel Betrunkener zu hören. Und damit er das auch versteht müsse er halt selber betrunken sein. Und wenn ich verstehen wollte was da in den beiden  Briefen steht sollte ich es vielleicht auch mal mit Trinken versuchen."

 

Das Kätzchen scheint von dem Gemecker recht unbeeindruckt und kratz sich mit der Hinterpfote am Ohr. "So ein Großmaul dieser Goblin, fragte er mich doch ob wir, jetzt wo die Alte weg ist, eigentlich überhaupt was selber können. Damals als die Tante noch da war hatte Sie doch überall ihre Finger drin. Eine ganze LIGA an FORSCHERn hätte Sie sicher auf das Problem angesetzt und so mach mächtiger Magier oder Schriftgelehrter stand doch in ihrem Diensten. Selbst Leute aus dem ZIRKEL des CENARIUS waren dabei. Was die Alte der Maid denn beigebracht hätte damals. Es sollte doch mehr gewesen sein als ausgerechnet einen dummen Krieger mit so einem Probelm zu ihm zu schicken. Da habe ich mich vor ihm aufgebaut ungefähr so." Der Gnomenkrieger spreizt die Arme und stütz sich kräftig auf das Schwert vor ihm welches darauf hin tief in den Boden sinkt und ihn vornüber stolpern lässt. Aus dem Baum der in der Mitte des Biergartens steht hört man ein lautes "Gurrridigurrrurrrurrrr" und vom Gnomenkrieger nur ein "Komm du da runter und ich verarbeite dich zu Geschnetzelten. Deine Körner kannst du dir heute selber suchen du dumme Pute." Das kleine Kätzchen scheint dies nicht weiter zu beachten. Sie setzt sich, ganz Katze, genau so hin wie eine Sphinx in Ahn'Qiraj und rührt sich wie diese nicht weiter.

 

Unter dem ausstoßen diverser Flüche rappelt der Gnomenkrieger sich wieder auf und mit Blick auf die Baumkrone ruft er hinauf:"siehst du so scharf ist die Klinge das sie sogar die Grasnarbe durchschneidet." Er klopft sich den Sand aus der Kleidung und murmelt: " Was soll ich denn nun machen. Die Maid kommandiert mich rum, fast schlimmer wie ihre Tante. Der Goblin lacht mich aus und  meint ich solle froh sein das ich überhaupt lesen könne das hätte er mir eigentlich schon nicht zugetraut. Und ich darf ihn dafür nicht mal hauen. Die Alte hat all ihre guten Kontakte mitgenommen oder die Maid meint man könne mich da nicht hinschicken und ich bekomme dafür auch noch die Schuld . Du könntest dich ja auch mal benehmen sagt sie immer und heute Abend ist schon Drucktermin. Ein Wichtiger, wie die Maid immer wieder betonte. Na vielleicht findet sich ja ein Leser der uns einen Tipp gibt. Da soll es ja durchaus noch welche geben die der alten FORSCHERLIGA angehören oder dem ZIRKEL DES CENARIUS und für die ein solches Rätzel genau die richtige Herausforderung ist.

 

Na ich gehe jetzt mal los und damit heute Abend - DER BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/
auch druckfrisch am Kiosk ist und ihr selber lesen könnt was wir hier merkwürdiges bekommen haben. Kommst du mit? fragt der Gnom das Kätzchen, das aber keinerlei Anstalten macht sich zu bewegen. Nur der Truthahn gurrt kurz. "Ich habe das gehört und wehe du kommst da runter du Suppenhuhn ...."


----------



## Ugla (22. Mai 2015)

Lustlos und leicht übermüdet wirft ein kleiner Gnomenkrieger einige Körner auf den Tisch der im Biergarten steht. Ein dicker fetter Truthahn kommt darauf aus dem Baum der dort in der Mitte steht heruntergeflattert.

Heut gibt es nicht mehr Zamis du wirst zu fett und kommst am Ende nicht mehr wieder da rauf. Is mir zwar egal aber die Süße will nicht das du in nem Kochtopf endest. Und ich habe heute wirklich keine Lust mehr mit ihr zu diskutieren. Sooo blöd bin ich denn ja nun nicht!!! Obwohl ich mir das Heute schon anhören durfte. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein seine Arbeit im Schlaf zu machen hat Sie gesagt, der Gobo bekommt das doch auch hin. Was glaubt die denn. Geh nach Dalaran hat sie gesagt und träum was. Wovon träumt die denn Nachts. Ich hab ja geträumt und weil sie es unbedingt wissen wollte hab ich ihr den Traum auch noch erzählt. Aber was kann ich dafür das ich von ner hübschen Elfin träumte die ihre üppigen Hüften zum Klang der Musik schwenkte.

Der Truthahn hört auf zu fressen, stellt alle Federn ab und schüttelt sich bevor er einen dicken ... na ihr wisst schon ... auf den Tisch legt.

 

Was meinst du was die Süße mir da für eine Szene gemacht hat. Du solltest von lila Hasen träumen sagte sie mir und nicht von lila Häschen und noch bevor ich meine Schildhand oben hatte hatte ich auch schon ihre im Gesicht. Wie eine Furie hat sie auf mich eingeschimpft. Der Truthahn gurrt laut und nickt. Als wenn sie das von der Tante gelernt hätte obwohl ich die nie so laut hab schreien hören. Der Truhthahn gurrt und schüttelt sich heftig. Ob ich zu blöd sei selbst die einfachsten Aufgaben die man im Schlaf erledigen kann zu meistern und ich solle mal zusehen das ich schnellsten besser Informationen als Elfenhüften liefere. Leicht mitleidig legt der Truthahn den Kopf schief und gurrt kurz bevor er weiter die Körner pickt.

Wie soll ich denn träumen wenn ich nicht müde bin und schlafen kann fragte ich sie. Ja selbst dafür bist du zu dumm, sagte sie da und meinte sie hätte da ne Lösung. Ich dachte erst noch gut und dann hat sie mich aus dem Bett geworfen und meinte ich solle doch zu Fuß nach Dalaran gehen und nicht eher wieder kommen bevor ich nicht was anstäniges getäumt habe. Dabei war mein Traum doch nur ein wenig unanständig ...

 

Na wie dem auch sei Zamis ich muss nun noch mal nach Dalaran, den Schlaf der letzten zwei Nächte nachholen und ... was anständiges Träumen damit dann Montag in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

auch ein antständiger Artikel steht


----------



## Ugla (11. Juni 2015)

Eine laue Briese weht vom Hafen hoch in die Stadt Sturmwind, die Vögel begrüßen die gerade aufgehende Sonne mit ihren Frühgesang und ein dicker Truthahn pickt seine Frühstückskörner vom Tisch im Biergarten. Hach hab ich schön geschlafen, ein Gnomenkrieger reckt sich kurz und scheint dann die ersten Sonnenstrahlen die auf sein Gesicht fallen zu geniessen. Weisst du Zamis, sagt er zum Truthahn, es ist schon ungerecht, da kommt mal was spannendes in nem Leserbrief zu uns in die Redaktion geflattert und schon sagt die Maid zu mir, das muss ich persönlich erledigen pass du mal auf unseren kleinen Liebling auf. Selbst die Erwähnung von Räubern, Mördern und anderen Strolchen die sich dort nachts rumtreiben sollen konnte sie nicht davon abhalten. Dunkle Magie sei nichts für mich sagte Sie, dabei wären das endlich mal Gegner denen eine ordentliche Abreibung sicher nicht schaden kann. Aber als ich das sagte bekam ich ein,  genau da liegt dein Problem, zu hören und es wurde wieder an mir rumgenörgelt. Du schaffst es ja nicht mal auf deine Tochter zu achten und vernünftig auf sie aufzupassen. Nur weil ich sie neulich in ihrerm schwarzen Lederstrampler in der dunklen Ecke in der sie lag nicht gefunden habe. Statt dessen sollte ich lieber darauf achten das sie nicht wieder die Lutscher in ihrem Strampler versteckt die würden in den verborgenen Taschen immer so kleben. Ich wusste gar nicht das da Taschen drin sind und wunderte mich nicht mehr warum ich immer die Schuld an der leeren Bonbondose bekomme.

 

Der Truthahn schaut kurz auf und scheint vergnügt zu gurren. Nun will sie allein nach Dunkelhain gehen und dort nach dem dunklen Magiern erkundigen um diese zu interviewen. Nur weil so ein Holzarbeiter der dort bei seiner Tante untergekommen ist vor Angst nicht mehr schlafen kann. Ich meine wäre ich bei der Tante untergekommen könnte ich sicher auch nicht mehr in Ruhe schlafen und hätte böse Träume. Der Truthahn legt den Kopf schief und hinterlässt, wie gewohnt, sein Markenzeichen auf dem Tisch. Na ich bin jedenfalls gespannt was die Süße da raus bekommt. Ich jedenfalls hab nen Knuff in die Rippen bekommen als ich zu ihrer Tarnung sagte schwarz steht dir gut das macht schlank. Aber bevor ich jetzt noch mehr Ärger bekomme weil ich mal wieder trödel werde ich dich wieder verlassen und dir noch ein paar Körner hinlegen, für später. Machs gut Zamis die Kleine ist sicher schon wach und die Maid will den Tag über schlafen damit sie für heute Abend ausgeschlafen genug ist für die dunklen Magier. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Wir werden es ja irgendwann sicher in - Der BOTE - lesen.

 

Mit diesen Worten macht sich der Gnomenkrieger wieder auf zu Frau und Kind und pfeift ein fröhliches Lied nachdem er Morris, dem Bettler der immer vor dem Biergarten steht, noch zum Abschied einen schönen Tag gewünscht hat.


----------



## Ugla (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hätte einen Paladin mitnehmen sollen sagte Sie. Paaah was willste mit so einen aufgeblasenen Truthahn sagte ich. EinTruthahn im Biergarten hört augenblicklich auf zu fressen und schaut den geistig abwesenden Gnomenkrieger böse an. Der Gnom scheint zu bemerken das der Vogel nicht mehr nach den Körnern pickt und sagt: tschuldigung Zamis das war nicht persönlich gemeint. Aber die Maid weiß ja immer alles besser. Dabei hat sie nichts aber auch wirklich nichts Neues herausbekommen. Das schwarze Magier die dunkle Magie wirken sie nicht freundlich mit einem Hallo begrüßen wen wunderts. Aber hätte Sie nen Paladin mitgenommen wäre sie sicher schlauer.  Ja,ja, der Gnom lacht laut auf. Und schlauer, das ich nicht lache. Wie ein dummes Huhn steht sie nun da und meint das so ein aufgeblasener Gockel was genützt hätte. Der Truthahn guckt den Gnom an, dreht sich demonstrativ um und beachtet die ihm gegebenen Körner nicht mehr weiter.

Statt dessen fliegt er auf die Lehne des Stuhls und dreht dem Gnomenkrieger der darauf sitzt den Rücken zu. 

Einen Krieger der dem ollen Zauberer mal was auf die Mütze gibt wäre besser, sagte ich. Aber sie meinte ich sollte mal meinen Kopf benutzen als immer nur mit dem Schwert dazustehen und unschuldige Leute zu bedrohen. Als ob ein Paladin mehr im Kopf hätte. Der hat doch nur eine Gehirnzelle mehr wie ein Huhn und das führt nur dazu das  er nicht mehr in den Hof kackt. Was der Truthahn wörtlich zu nehmen scheint und dem Gnom erst einmal eine Lektion darin erteilt in dem er das Hinterteil vorstreckt und dem Gnom ein kleines, nennen wir es Andenken, auf seine Plattenrüstung setzt. Was der aufgebrachte Gnomenkrieger aber nicht zur Kenntnis zu nehmen scheint. Statt dessen muß ich mir anhören wie arm diese Bauern und Holzfäller dort sind. Keiner kümmert sich um ihr Schicksal und selbst die Priester des Lichts lassen sie da allein mit ihrem Problem. Da siehste mal Zamis was von diesen so genannten Lichtgestalten von Palas und ihre noch minder bemittelten Priesterfreunden zu halten ist. Kaum braucht man sie ist von denen keiner da. Aber eitel wie ein Pfau in den Tavernen oder auf dem Kathedralplatz schadronieren und mit ihren Heldentaten prahlen. Der Truthahn hüpft auf den Rasen und fängt an wütend nach Würmern zu scharren.

 

Da ist ein Krieger schon was anderes - ein Krieger ein Wort heisst es nicht umsonst und nicht möge das Licht mit euch sein. Das Licht allein nützt denen da in Dunkelhain so viel wie ein kaputer Regenschirm im Unwetter. Schön das man ihn hat schade nur das man trotzdem im Regen steht. Ähm Zamis wo bist du denn? Schmecken dir die Körner heute nicht? Ich habe extra dies Spezial Hühnerfutter besorgt das der Hühnerzüchter da auf dem Weg für seine Tier extra verkauft. Der Truthahn schaut noch kurz zum Gnom und fliegt dann wieder auf seinen Baum in der Mitte des Biergartens. Was ist denn mit dem los fragt sich der Gnom selbst und zuckt nur mit den Achseln. Na dann halt nicht der hat eh nicht mehr im Kopf wie so ein Lichtmensch und da tue ich ihm wohl noch unrecht. Na mal sehen was meine Süße aus ihrem Erlebnis für einen Artikel in - Der BOTE - gemacht hat. Den gibt es ja auch heute wieder druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk. Und ich wette mit jedem hier das es keinen von diesen Lichtgestalten interessiert ob die Leute in Dunkelhain weiter im Dunkel stehen und bald von einer Armee Untoter überrannt werden. Aber dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß und wer muss es dann wieder in forderster Front ausbaden? Genau ein Krieger.

Aber nicht mit mir ich habe doch keinen Vogel! Oh ich habe schon den ersten Tropfen auf den Kopf bekommen ich geh mal besser bevor es hier in Sturmwind an zu regnen fängt und schaue mir mal die Druckvorlage an. Mit diesen Worten verschwindet der Gnomenkrieger Richtung Kanäle.

 

Nein Morris ich habe mir keine weissen Strähnchen gefärbt. Ich bin nicht son eitler Paladin.

Was bringt Glück?

Ja natürlich gibt es heute wieder - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

druckfrisch.

Hmmm genau mit ner spannenden Story über schwarze Magie die diese Angeber nicht weiter interessieren wird.

Genau das erwartet man ja auch von ihnen - Desinteresse an den Dingen des kleinen Mannes.

Eben mein Bester - willste Taten frag keinen der damit nur prahlt. Frag nen Krieger der macht ...

Waren die letzten Worte die noch durch den Torweg drängen während es drinnen wieder ruhig wird. Nur der Truthahn kommt noch einmal von seinem Baum und pickt die letzten Körner vom dreckigen Tisch.


----------



## Ugla (22. Juni 2015)

Puttt puttt putttt puuutttttt - hier Zamis dein Frühstück

mit diesen Worten begrüßt ein kleiner Gnomenkrieger mit viel zu großem Schwert den Truthahn der schon hungrig auf dem Tisch im Biergarten auf Diesen gewartet hat. Neben ihm liegt ein zusammengerollter Zettel der am Rand ein wenig angekokelt ist und stark nach Rauch riecht. Oh war Grisuh da? fragt der Gnom. Der Truthahn seinerseits nickt mit dem Kopf. Ob dies nun ein Ja oder nur ein natürlicher Bewegungsablauf ist wird uns allen immer ein Rätzel bleiben, der Gnom jedenfalls nimmt es als Bestätigung. Toll, was steht denn da? Mit diesen Worten beginnt der Gnom zu lesen. Komisch diese Hordler seit wann haben die laufende Häuser die nen Namen haben  und dazu noch blind sind. Der Vogel guckt etwas verwirrt hoch und scheint einen fragenden Blick zu haben, so man das bei einem Truthahn sagen kann. Haus Avon Steel hat neue Führung. Hmmm mal weiter lesen, der Gnom scheint sich wieder angestrengt die Buchstaben zu sortieren und zu lesen. Der Truthahn lässt sich derweil beim picken der Körner nicht durch das Gemurmel stören.

Ah verstehe kein laufendes Haus die nennen ihre Familie nur so.
Komische Gestalten diese Sin Doris.
Ausbildung son Quatsch wer braucht die denn und dann noch zu so unwichtigen Berufen wie Magier.
In der Kneipe, na da weiß ich ja wo der Gobo Die getroffen hat.
Bestimmt hat er mit der gesoffen und sie dann überredet.
Besoffen und Kopflos war'se wohl als sie diesen Artikel bestellte.
Was der wohl der Dame abgenommen hat.
Na bestimmt nicht so viel wie ich, der Gnom schaut auf sein viel zu langes Langschwert.
Bei mir wäre sie Kopflos geblieben, und nickt dem Truthahn im selben Tackt zu wie dieser die letzten Körner aufpickt.

Der hat sicher ein schlechtes Gewissen das er in letzter Zeit kaum mehr Artikel zusammen bekommt.
Der Truthahn schaut noch leicht hungrig zum Gnom, der dies aber nicht beachtet.
Na ja, so toll ist der Artikel ja auch nicht. Standard halt und das von dem Angeber.
Der sollte mal besser wie ich das tun was er am besten kann.
Und da er nix kann sollte er auch Nix machen, der Gnom lacht kurz.
Da für dich dein Nachschlag.

Völlig in Gedanken versunken streut der Gnom noch eine Hand voll Körner auf und neben den Tisch.

Der Gnom schaut für einen kurzen Augenblick zum Truthahn ohne ihn zu beachten und geht dann halb lesend mit gesenktem Kopf Richtung Kanäle. Ohne dabei auf Zamis oder den Weg zu achten weicht er erschrocken dem Baum aus und murmelt was von kann der nicht aufpassen wo er rumsteht. Morris vor der Tür wünscht ihm noch einen schönen Tag, nicht ohne nach ner kleinen Spende zu fragen. Aber auch das bekommt der Gnom nicht mit. Er ist noch immer mit gesenktem Haupt in den Brief in seinen Händen vertieft.

Ob er wohl unfallfrei die Druckerei erreicht ohne dabei in die Kanäle zu fallen? Das und noch Vieles mehr werdet ihr erfahren wenn ihr heute Abend den neue Artikel in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/abgedruckt findet oder eben nicht.


----------



## Ugla (3. Juli 2015)

Sag mal Zamis stimmt das was hier steht. War die Alte ähm tschuldigung Tante Sambi meinte ich natürlich, war die wirklich so wie sie hier schreibt? Der Truthahn im Biergarten hört kurz auf seine Morgenration an Körnern zu picken, schaut den Gnomenkrieger an, nickt mit dem Kopf und gurrt "Gurr Gurr gurridigurr". Du Armer ... sagt der Gnom und schaut mitleidig auf den Vogel, du tust mir wirklich leid.

 

Mit diesen Worten geht der Gnom immer noch in das Manuskript vertieft wieder wie ferngesteuert Richtung Kanäle ohne dabei auf irgendetwas zu achten murmelt er - ob wir das wirklich drucken sollten ...

Der Vogel denkt nur - mach mal und freut sich auf die nächsten Körner die er sicher Abends noch bekommen wird.

 

Ihr hingegen müsst noch bis Montag warten bis ihr erfahrt was den Gnomenkrieger so fesselt das er alles um sich herum zu vergessen scheint. Denn dann ist er wieder da - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (10. Juli 2015)

Also ich bin ja schon gespannt wie die Geschichte weiter geht, sagt ein kleiner Gnomenkrieger mit viel zu langem Schwert zu einem Truthahn der einige Körner vom Tisch in der Mitte des Biergartens pickt. Kurz kann man einen kleinen schwarzen Drachen im Schattenspiel der Blätter es Baumes sehen der den Biergarten überragt und kühlen Schatten spendet und interessiert die Szene beobachtet.

 

So Kumpel hau ma rein in die Körner ich muss zur Druckerei. Damit am Montag - Der BOTE - auch wieder druckfrisch in jedem Kiosk liegt, mit diesen Worten und einem kurzem Winken verschwindet der Gnom im Getümmel der Stadt.

 

 Und an einer belebten Ecke steht ein kleiner Junge in karrierten Karottenhosen und nem beigen Käppie auf und schreit::  http://www.der-bote.eu/   mit tollen Geschichten und dem aktuellen Veranstaltungskalender


----------



## Ugla (20. Juli 2015)

Irgendwo in der Dunkelheit und kaum zu erkennen haucht ein kleiner schwarzer Drache einen Rauchkringel in die tiefschwarze Nacht. Man erahnt den großen schwarzen Hut über den er sich legt mehr als das man ihn sehen würde.

 

Gut gemacht Kleiner, wird er dafür von einer piepsig flüsternden Stimme unter dem Hut gelobt. Was machen die? Sie machen aus meinen Geschichten ein Buch? Na hoffentlich machen sie es ordentlich und dichten nicht all zu viel dazu. Der Drache wackelt ein wenig mit den Kopf und zuckt mit den Schultern. Du meinst sie sollten lieber was weg lassen als was dazu dichten? Der Drache nickt kurz. Hmm dann besorge mir mal die neueste Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - damit ich da gegebenenfalls intervenieren kann. Nicht das noch rauskommt das wir mit den verhassten Gobos gute Geschäfte machten oder gar noch schlimmeres. Der Drache versucht vergeblich einen Huster zu unterdrücken und zwei kleine rote Flammen züngeln aus seinen Nasenlöchern. Kurz ist im Lichterschein eine Gnomin unter dem großen schwarzen Hut zu erkennen. Du meinst sie haben es schon? Der Drache legt seinen Kopf schief und versucht in die Sterne zu blicken. Hmmmm - ich glaube du besorgst mir lieber mal ein aktuelles Exemplar von - Der BOTE  - damit ich mich selber überzeugen kann. Der erscheint doch heute wieder druckfrisch oder ist nicht Mond Tag?

Und ihr da die hier heimlich lauscht solltet es auch besser schnell noch machen - wer weiß ob es nächste Woche noch eine neue Ausgabe geben wird wenn ich mit denen fertig bin.

 

Der Drache fliegt wieder los um die aktuelle Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ zu besorgen und auch der Hut verschmilzt wieder mit der Dunkelheit. Nur die Lauscher bleiben in der alles beherrschenden Finsternis allein zurück.


----------



## Ugla (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo Kleiner wen hast du denn da mitgebracht?

Ach ihr seid es, hab euch in der Dunkelheit hier garnicht so schnell erkannt.

Hast du den Korrekturabzug mitgebracht Kleiner?

Ah ja danke dir - wenigstens einer auf den man sich verlassen kann ...

 

Grisuh etwas Licht bitte ...

danke dir du bist ein Schatz

So und ihr da mal drei Schritte zurück

oder schaut mal weg nicht das ihr hier heimlich über die Schulter mitlest

ihr sollt - Der BOTE - schliesslich noch heute Abend am Kiosk eures Vertrauens kaufen

 

Hmm wurde ja auch Zeit das diese Monster in Seehain endlich vertrieben wurden

und dort jetzt wieder Ruhe und Frieden herrscht

Wenn ich da noch an die Anfangszeit denke und das Worgenrudel

wobei die sich wenn sie nicht grad in Wolfsgestalt rumrennen ja kaum von den jetzigen Bewohnern unterscheiden. Zu mindest äusserlich ...

was wollen die da machen ... Kultur? 

Na Handel und Gauklereien verstehe ich ja noch

auch gutes Essen zieht immer ...

Aber Kultur ... wer liest schon Bücher oder Geschichten?

 

Was meinst du Kleiner - die Maid hat sich damit über Wasser gehalten

während sie mit der Minigöre schwanger war

Na gut Grisuh - das waren ja auch meine Geschichten

aber von so ner unbekannten Ghostwrighterin

ja egal ob sie Elfe ist oder was weiß ich

da ist Kultur ja immer ein russisches Roulette

 

Ja kleiner ich sehe diese Idee hatten noch andere

aber ob das so klappt ...

ist ja immer so ein Glücksspiel mit dem Glückspiel

da steckt doch sicher wieder so ein Gobo mit drinnen

wenn ich schon lese - bitte mit nem tollen Bikini an den Pool kommen

sicher sollen die Damen dann wohl auch noch die Hüften schwingen

na gut bei den Blutelfenweibern mag das noch estetisch sein...

aber bei so Untotenschnäpfen wo dann die Haut an den Hüften nicht nur fetzt 

sonder viel mehr in Fetzen runterhängt...

 

Wie - Nein das ist ein seriöses Casino...

gehen die beiden Worte überhaupt zusammen ohne ein "un" davor?

Nur weil die Abendgarderobe verlangen soll es seriöser sein?

Als wenn ich Abends was anderes an hätte als Tags über...

Und darf man zu den Würfelspielen seine eigenen Würfel benutzen?

Oder muss man die gezinkten vom Casino ...

Na auch egal

 

Zu schade auch das das Roulette normal ist

russisch würde sicher die bessere Schlagzeile für die nächste Woche geben

und nebenbei noch einen guten Nebeneffekt haben

so sind mir die Gobos am liebsten

mit nem Kopfschuß im Kopf - wobei wenn ich an unseren denke

braucht der dafür  kein Roulette nicht mal ein russisches....

 

Und du mein Kleiner - besorg mir mal die Adresse der Elfin die da in Seehain was vor hat

nicht das die dummen Gobos nächste Woche mit ner langweiligen Nachberichterstattung

und nem Haufen Gewinnern noch die Titelstorry bekommen

die wollen wir behalten auch wenn es nur eine Elfe ist

Aber ich mag Elfen ....

zu mindest mehr als Gobos

So und hier ist deine Belohnung ...

 

_eine Zeitung wird zusammengeknüllt und dem kleinen schwarzen Drachen zugeworfen, der sie geschickt fängt und zu kauen beginnt. Augenblicklich wird es wieder Dunkel und still.  Ausser einem Schmatzen und einem kurzen Lichtschein aus dessen Maul als er einen dicken fetten Rauchkringel in die Dunkelheit entlässt sieht man wenig._

 

Und ihr da macht euch vom Acker hier gibt es nichts mehr zu sehen oder lauschen. Wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt geht und kauft euch heute Abend die neueste Ausgabe von - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

dann steht ihr auch nicht mehr allein im Dunkeln


----------



## Ugla (3. August 2015)

Hallo ihr da

 

ich humpel gleich mal zum Heiler

was die Krankenvertretung heute an Artikeln fertig bekommt

werdet ihr sehen wenn ihr heute Abend

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ 

an dem Kiosk eures Vertrauens kauft

und euch wie ich selber überraschen lasst

 

Ach und euer Mitleid könnt ihr behalten 

komm Kleiner wir müssen dann mal ,,,


----------



## Ugla (10. August 2015)

Hallo mein Kleiner und Hallo ihr da ...
zeig mal was wir heute zu befürchten haben
interessant - da sollte die Maid mal hingehen
endlich mal wer der sich den Göttern annimmt
und nicht wie diese Tempelwachen damals
denen es zu hoch war der armen Kleinen
Elune mal nahe zu bringen

Die Kleine glaubt ja heute noch das die die Göttin des Tees ist
und so unter uns - ich bin ja Gnomin mit Tradition
und für mich sind Götter ja nur Hirngespinste einiger Verblendeter
aber selbst ich weiß das Elune mit Tee wenig am Hut hat
außer das sie ihn vielleicht gern trinkt
wobei sie bei mir noch nie persönlich zu Gast war ...
von daher hat das Wort "Glaube" hier schon seine Berechtigung

Na wenn die Geschichten über ihren Cenarius erzählen
ist das sicher hilfreich für die Ausbildung der Kleinen
das sollte sie als "Bildungsurlaub" ruhig mal machen
sie wollte doch eh mal Urlaub haben ....
und dann soll sie gleich mal frage ob diese Elune und dieser Cenarius
eigentlich verheiratet sind ...

und ihr da - ja genau du und du da ...
nee ich will nicht wissen ob ihr verheiratet seid
sondern ob ihr es auch wissen wollt
dann geht da mal hin
wohin fragt ihr - na das steht heute Abend in
- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/
den ihr dann wieder druckfrisch an jedem Kiosk bekommt
und - schickt mir mal nen Leserbrief
falls die Kleine es wegen dem Schreihals nicht schafft
und berichtet mir mal drüber

so nun mal los mit euch
bis heute Abend sind es nur noch wenige Minuten ...
komm Grisuh wir gehen auch ...
uns anderweitig amüsieren


----------



## Ugla (13. August 2015)

Hallo Ihr da

nun stört mich aber mal nicht

ich habe Wichtiges zu tun Heute

Na ja... für mich ist es nicht so wichtig

und für euch ... eigentlich auch nicht

aber ich bekam heute eine Aufforderung von der Berufsgenossenschaft

ich sollte eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung schreiben

nein - nicht wie ihr denkt

die ist nicht um für die armen Mitarbeiter dort

sondern für die Druckerei...

 

wobei ich die für ihre Leute deutlich höher einschätze

als die für die Druckerei

zumindest nachdem ich dieses Formular hier bekommen hab

aber zum Glück für Die - per Post

die spinnen wohl

was die alles wissen wollen

wo liegen die Hauptgefahrenpunkte

bei ner Presse doch wohl klar - auf der Hand

 

erstellen sie Gefährdungsbeurteilungen

also für die Mitarbeiter - die sind schnell erledigt

ach so die meinen unsere Mitarbeiter...

ach das sind Gobos die das drucken

da liegt das Hauptgefährdungspotential im Beruf

das sind Ingeneure - also Golbliningeneure

da schreibe ich mal - Explosionsgefahr

 

Vorkehrungen an den Maschinen zum Schutz

meinen die zum Schutz der Maschinen?

Ach da scheibe ich mal - fernhalten von Explosiven Stoffen und Inhalten

ja das stimmt sogar - wenn ich an diese Story über den Seuchenfürsten denke

 

Beurteilen sie Diese nach dem Potential von 0 - 10

tja was schreibt man da ...

0 bei Werbung für ihre Sippschaft

10 wenn sie mal wieder gegen irgendwelche Honorationen schiessen

und 10 x 10 wenn's gegen mich geht

macht im Schnitt .... was sagt der Würfel ... 6

Mist das war der gezinkte - aber egal - ist halt so

 

Schreiben sie eine Betriebsanleitung und weisen auf besonderen Gefahren hin

was soll ich da schreiben - man macht sich die Finger schmutzig

und das die platt sind wenn man sie mit in die Presse steckt?

oder vorsicht mit allem Roten - da geht die Farbe so schlecht ab und ...

man kann es schlecht vom bösen Blut unterscheiden?

Ach auch egal - ich schreibe mal erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr

 

Welche Unfallverhütungsmassnahmen wurden getroffen?

Alle - das klingt immer gut und stimmt ja auch

oder meinen die die Kleine bei Verhütungsmittel  ...

dann schreibe ich besser ... keine

nein alle klingt nach weniger Ärger

 

Unterschrift des/der Verantwortlichen

Hmmm - der Verantwortlichen im Sinne des bürgerlichen Rechts ...

Haa - das bin ich nicht das ist ja die Maid

und warum fülle ich diesen Quatsch aus?

Grisuh ... komm mal kurz her

es gibt Arbeit

 

Hier mein Kleiner bring das mal schön zur Maid

die soll es nur kurz unterschreiben

ausgefüllt habe ich es schon für sie

ist nur ein formeller Akt der sie nicht von ihrer eigentlichen Arbeit abhalten soll

neee - nicht die Artikel zu machen ...

sondern den Schreihals das Maul zu stopfen

Nein ich meine nicht der dummen Kriegerfreund

ich meine dies kleine Göre die die jetzt haben

 

und ihr da ...

ihr seid bestimmt gespannt was es denn nun Neues gibt

tja wenn ich das wüsste

aber ihr seht ja ich habe Wichtigeres zu tun

als mich um die Artikel zu kümmern

nicht das die uns die Druckerei noch zu machen

aber zur Not fragt doch am Montag noch mal was sich getan hat

oder schaut halt in die Zeitung - ihr wisst ja

-Der BOTE- jeden Montag Abend so ab 21 Uhr NEU an jedem Kiosk

oder schickt uns einen Leserbrief mit Themenvorschlägen

 

Ach auch egal - von mir aus macht es wie Grisuh

macht die Fliege und stört mich nicht bei meinen wichtigen Sachen

genau - so wie Gefährdungsbeurteilungen ...

oder braucht ihr auch eine für euch?

dann sage ich 10+ wenn dies nicht urplötzlich passiert


----------



## Ugla (17. August 2015)

War ja mal wieder klar

kaum lässt man dem Gobo die Zügel mal etwas schleifen

schon meint er das die Leser schon noch geduldig auf den nächsten Artikel warten können

und dann diese Ausreden - der Trollstamm ist ja schwer zu finden

und dann so was wie ...

die lesen aus Knochen die Zukunft

die kann ich dem Gobo auch aus seinen Knochen lesen

und das mit 100% Treffsicherheit

und ihr da ... sicher auch

genau seine Zukunft wird dann sicher .. lang werden

 

wisst ihr überhaupt das man länger Tot ist als man lebt

ja sicher - selbst die Elfen ...

egal ob die Blutenden oder die der Nacht

aber da habe ich ja vorgesorgt

ich habe Tagebuch geführt wisst ihr

und das der Maid zur Verfügung gestellt

da kann sie immer ihrem Balg was vorlesen

und diese Rotzgöre ruhig stellen

 

Nur wisst ihr was

die hat ganz schön viel Phantasie die Kleine

und macht daraus noch ne Horrostory

nur um mehr Leser zu bekomme

wenn ich da was von Schurkenkneipe lese

da muss ich heftigst widersprechen

genau Grisuh das waren wir nie!!

 

wir waren eine Schänke - jawohl

und was da alles los war

also ohne Übertreibung

das könnt ihr heute Abend wieder lesen

in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

 

so und nun muss ich los

dem Gobo mal Beine machen

und ihr solltet auch sehen das ihr los kommt

sonst ist - Der BOTE - noch ausverkauft

bevor ihr am Kiosk eues Vertrauens auftaucht


----------



## Ugla (24. August 2015)

Was ist schon wieder ein Jahr rum?

Nur gut das die extra dafür nen Artikel gemacht haben

sonst häte ich das ja hr gar nicht gemerkt...

 

Ach Hallo ihr da

wo ich euch grad seh

und mir das genauer betrachte

hätte es mir schon auffallen können

bei einigen von euch ...

 

aber das ist der Vorteil einer Gnomin

wir sind mit 40 erst volljährig

und mit knapp über 70 - so wie ich

eine junge Gnomenfrau

und ihr Menschen da ...

 

ihr könnt froh sein noch zu leben mit knapp 70

da zählen dann 3 Jahre schon ne ganze Menge

und nicht wie bei mir und meiner Sippe

was sind da schon 3 läppische Jahre

 

gut für ne Zeitung in diesen schweren Zeiten

is das schon rekordverdächtig

mir ist kaum eine weitere bekannt die auch nur 3 Monate

jede Woche mit nem neuen Artikel durchgehalten hat

liegt wohl daran das die meisen von Menchen gemacht wurden

und auf die Problematik habe ich ja schon hingewiesen

 

mal ne Frage - wart ihr schon mal in ner Zeitung?

so voll in Bild und Farbe und so ...

wenn nicht solltet ihr das schnell mal ändern

nicht das ihr Menschen seid und euch die Zeit wegläuft

nur wie fragt ihr?

 

Seht ihr auch da sind wir Gnome ja für unseren Einfallsreichtum bekannt

und ob ihr mir es glaubt oder nicht

auch dafür haben wir eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden

welche fragt ihr mich

is doch nicht euer Ernst

 

jetzt wo ihr mal drüber nachdenkt warum keiner mehr Du sagt

sondern euch mit jedem Satz und jedem "Sie" euer Alter aufs Brot geschmiert wird

und ihr morgens im Spiegel die Flaten erst seht

wenn ihr ne Brille aufgesetzt habt

jetzt soll ich euch das verraten...

 

Ich glaube ihr kennt mich noch nicht gut genug

wenn ich euch überhaupt etwas verrate

dann das ihr es heute Abend ab 21 Uhr

selber rausfinden könnt

Wie? Wo denn? Mensch biste senil oder verkalkt

natürlich in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

 

 

und - mit Brille - findest du sogar die Adressen

wo du dir zur Feier des Tages

und auf Kosten des Gobos

- schliesslich war es seine Idee - 

ein Freigetränk auf seine Kosten abholen kannst.

musst nur diesen Coupon vorlegen 

den du aus der Zeitung ausschneidest

und sollte der schon fehlen

ich habe ein ganzes Bündel davon schon mal für mich eingesteckt

 

also mal los worauf warteste noch

mehr Inhalt bekommst dies Woche nicht

und ich muss auch los

das Bündel hier wegsaufen

also - ab mit euch

 

Ach und danke an die Kollegen Wirte

sehr netter Zug von euch

euren Namen hier noch mal gratis

bewerben zu lassen

war sicher ne Idee des Gobos oder?


----------



## Ugla (31. August 2015)

Hmmm

Hallo ihr da ...

der Troll is krank

sind die nicht von Natur aus so?

Oder ist das nur wieder eine dumme Ausrede von diesem dummen Gobo

 

Mal ehrlich - wenn der Troll krank ist

und meint die Zukunft lesen zu können

warum hat er dann nicht schon im Vorwege die Medikamente genommen

dann wäre er ja nicht krank geworden

 

andererseits ...

wenn der vorher weiß das er Krank wird

würde ich das ja nicht tun

also die medis schlucken

sonst glaubt mir ja keiner das ich die Zukunft lesen könnte

 

wie ihr wisst nichts von nem Troll

der die Zukunft aus Knochen und Blut liest?

na dieses Mal noch nicht

aber in der Zukunft könnt ihr darüber sicher lesen

so viel sagte der Gobo zu mindest

 

ob der auch in die Zukunft schauen kann fragt ihr?

Ich denke nicht

sonst würde der nicht für uns arbeiten

lach nicht Grisuh

der hätte doch nie diesen Knebelvetrag unterschrieben

wenn der gewusst hätte

das kleine weisse Katzen bald nichts mehr wert sind

 

dann hätte der gewusst das es für ihn bald geheissen hätte

jetzt schlägts dreizehn

und wenn ihr auch wissen wollt

was passiert wenn es mal 13 schlägt

dann lest heute den zweiten Teil von

jetzt schlägts dreizehn

 

wo fragt ihr

na wie immer Montags in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

und wenn ihr euch - wie der Blutelf neulich im Leserbrief

fragt warum von euch da nichts steht

dann liegt es nicht an uns

sondern daran das Ihr da nichts vermeldet oder ankündigt

 

Wir können ja viel

nur in die zukunft blicken

das überlassen wir dann doch  jemanden

der es kann oder sich damit auskennt

oder es zu mindest anderen gut verkauft

 

gut verkauft ist übrigens ein gutes Stichwort

der Gobo soll den Troll mal fragen ob er auch Horrordinges bauen kann

wie heissen die noch ... ach ja ... skope

die fehlen uns noch in der Zeitung

 

so ich muss jetzt mal los

in meine Zukunft lesen

und ja eines kann ich euch heute auch schon sagen

nächste Woche bin ich wieder hier

mal sehen was es dann für neue Themen gibt in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (21. September 2015)

hallo ihr da,

 

lange nichts mehr von euch gehört.

na ja ihr wart ja auch lange nicht mehr da

lach nicht Grisuh ... stimmt doch

ich habe die lange nicht mehr hier gesehen

was du meinst das liegt daran das ich ...

also hör mal so viel solltest du aus den letzten Wochen gelernt haben

WIR sind diejenigen die Angst haben das wir nichts mehr zu schreiben haben

und uns die Artikel ausgehen

 

Da ist das hier doch nicht anders

da darf ich mich dann doch wohl mal beschweren

das hier kein Interesse besteht diese tolle Werbung zu beachten

und warum fragst du dich sage ich das...

Kleiner ist doch logisch ... immer wenn ich hier mal reinschaue ist keiner da

und da auf die Klickzahlen zu zeigen

hier und bei der Zeitung

und fragend die Flügel zu zucken

das finde ich nun wirklich sher kleinlich von dir

 

Die Werbung bringt eh nichts - hab ich mir anhören müssen

hat doch keiner Interesse dran - was soll ne zeiotung überhaupt?

vor allem wenn ihr dann nur über Dinge berichtet die schon waren

lach nicht Kleiner - hat mir wer gesagt und es noch so gemeint

gut er hat - Der BOTE - vorher noch nie gelesen gehabt

fand die Zeitung aber trotzdem nicht so toll wie er mir vorher aufrichtig versicherte

 

Ja Grisuh ich weiß - nachdem er dann doch das erste Mal reingeschaut hat

musste er das erst Gesagte ein wenig revidieren und es mit einem

aber man hört ja anderes - gleich mal abmildern

oder wie ich finde - sich endgültig ... sagen wir abqualifizieren

heee lach nicht Kleiner

 

um sich dann nicht ganz sooo unglaubwürdig zu machen

hat er den Rest ja bestätigt - zu wenig sachlich

die Themen sind zu ausgeschmuckt eine Liste würde da auch langen ...

bei einer Zeitung eine Liste oder Tabelle? da musste ich laut lachen

ich mein wir sind ne Zeitung und nicht das Finanzamt

wir berichten über Themen aus Kultur - Veranstaltungen und hin und wieder etwas politisches

und nicht über die Ergebnisse der letzen Woche beim Fussball

 

und genau das wird dann zu unserem Problem

nein nicht wie ihr denkt - es wird nicht unser Problem

es wird lediglich dazu gemacht.

ist ja auch leichter zu behaupten -Der BOTE - gehen die Themen aus

und deshalb laufen ihm die Leser weg

als sich einzugestehen das man nichts berichtenswertes auf die Reihe bekommt

 

Aber um euch zu beruhigen

wir von - Der BOTE - werden auch weiter über die Geschehnisse auf unser kleinen Welt berichten

Feste ankündigen - wie das große Herbstfest am kommenden Wochenende...

und hier für die Nörgler - gemeint ist das kalendarisch nächste Wochenende nach diesem Post

nicht das nächste Wochenende nach dem lesen - es sei den ihr lest es diese Woche noch

nur um es auch für Blutelfenintelliegenzler oder innen noch mal klar zu stellen

Ja Grisuh ich weiß - die Mehrheit hätte es auch so verstanden

Aber ich will auf die Kritik doch gern eingehen und an Verbesserungen arbeiten

 

Deshalb hier noch einmal ein Hinweis in eigener Sache

wir berichen über die Geschehnise von denen wir erfahren und 

die auf der Welt der Kriegskunst abseits der großen Dinge noch so geschehen

die nichts oder fast nichts mit Monster erschlagen zu tun haben

und das immer aktuell und unabhängig von Fraktion und "Server"

und zwar jeden Montag ab 21 Uhr hier in - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

 

solltet ihr also mal 3 Wochen weder hier noch in der Zeitung

etwas Neues lesen so liegt es nicht daran

das wir keine Lust hätten etwas zu schreiben

sondern eher daran das es nichts  berichtenswertes zu Berichten gibt

wollt ihr das ändern - nur zu

Grisuh, die Maid, ich und natürlich alle anderen Leser

würden sich sicher freuen davon zu erfahren

einfach ne Mail schicken an die : redaktion[at]der-bote.eu

und schon findet ihr euch nicht nur in der Zeitung

sondern auch hier in der Werbung wieder

 

also nur zu worauf wartet ihr?

Hüften schwingende Elfendamen beider Rassen, die nicht nur eine neue Küche haben

sondern auch gut gelaunt, frisch gestylt und frisiert diese putzen

und dabei fröhlich und propper ein Meisterlied singen 

werdet ihr hier nicht bekommen ...

 

dafür findet ihr in - Der BOTE - allerlei Aktuelles und Nützliches 

und im Kalender auch verkürzt und tabelarisch die Monatsübersicht

der laufenden Tavernen und langfristigen Dinge

übrigens auch einen Hinweis auf die Foren...

 

in denen dann Diskusionen über die wichtige Dinge zu finden sind

und hin und wieder auch mal ein Hinweis auf Veranstaltungen

meist lieblos tabelarisch oder in sachlicher Form gehalten

für alle die denen es zu viel ist mehr zu lesen

oder die sich gern in unendlich langen nichts sagenden

und noch weniger bringenden Diskusionen ergehen wollen

ihr seht bei uns finden wirklich Alle Gehör ...

 

Alle? Nein! Nicht alle, ein kleiner für sich allein stehender RP-Realm

darf leider nicht mitmachen - der hat aber sein eigenes Forum

das zwar offiziell allen zur Verfügung steht aber ...

lach nicht Grisuh du hast ja recht

... dafür haben die keine Zeitung


----------



## Ugla (28. September 2015)

Hallo ihr auch wieder da?

seht ihr etas meckern hilft oftmals denn ...

wir sind es heute ja auch

 

Und dass auch noch mit 2 sensationellen Artikeln

falls die Gobos nicht wieder Probleme mit der Druckmaschine haben

und sich die Ausgabe wieder um einen Tag verzögert

wegen so'nem angeblichen Festtages der Gobos

zur Vereinigung mit der Horde oder son Quatsch

 

Na, verzögert und wieder vereinigt

das bringt mich ja gleich aufs Thema

stellt euch vor ein alter ... nennen wir es Geschäftspartner

um den es in letzter Zeit etwas ruhig geworden war

wird wieder belebter

und die suchen noch Leute für alles

was so mit Magie zu tun hat - oder auch nicht

 

Ich kann euch sagen - die meinen es auch so

ich erinnere mich nur zu gern an diverse Probleme

die wir mit Magie hatten und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht

die Lösung lag da oft ganz nah

genau Grisuh ...

 

bevor man sich im Kreis dreht

geht man einfach in den Kreis rein

und schon steht man im Mittelpunkt und

die Antworten auf viele Fragen umkreisen einen dann förmlich

 

Wenn ich da an diese sprechenden magischen Steine denke

die der Gobo da mal mitgebracht hat

das war schon kniffelig

ich meine nicht das Schleifen selbiger

sondern die Magie zu kopieren ...

 

Aber auch das haben die hinbekommen

und dazu noch ohne das der Besitzer es gemerkt hat

da war schon geballte Kompetenz am Werk

gut das dies bald wieder so sein wird

wer weiß was die olle Grünhaut noch so anschleppt

 

Tja die guten alten Zeiten

das waren ja Geschichten die man eigentlich aufschreiben sollte

und sie der Frau von dem Kriegerhauptmann

zum vorlesen bringen geben sollte

Was ihr wisst davon nichts und hört das zum ersten Mal?

Und könnt auch gar nicht lesen ...

Tja arme Krieger sage ich da nur

 

Dieser konnte es wohl

ich nehme an er kam aus gutem Haus

der war Offizier damals - ein wirklich fähiger

gute Offiziere sind selten - hab ich ihm damals auch gesagt

wer soll denn sonst die verantwortungsvollen schwierigen Aufgaben erledigen

für die die Zeit von Unsereins einfach zu kostbar ist

 

das sage ich dir doch auch immer Grisuh oder etwa nicht?

Frontberichte lesen und sie zusammenfassen

damit man selber nicht so viel Unnützes zu lesen hat...

Was ihr habt nicht so viel Verantwortung

und könnt auch nicht lesen und schrieben

faule Ausrede - das kann der Kleine hier auch nicht

Aber genau dafür haben wir heute DIE Lösung für euch

ihr bekommt, aus Faulheit oder ... eigner Dummheit

die Möglichkeit trotzdem am kulturellen Geschehen Teil zu nehmen

Auch das könnt ihr heute in - Der BOTE - lesen

wie ... nein ... natürlich können sie das lesen Kleiner

 

Wieso nein ... ach so ja ... natürlich

jetzt verstehe ich ...

also ihr könnt es natürlich nur lesen

wenn ihr Lesen könnt

an sonsten haben wir heute auch ein Bild

 

gut Grisuh du hast Recht

nur für den ersten erwähnten Artikel

aber vielleicht hilf das ja auch weiter

wenn man schon nicht lesen und schreiben kann

und trotzdem die Magie erforschen will sollte das schon helfen

 

Und falls euch heute wer die neueste Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

unter die Nase hält - mit der Bitte sie ihm vorzulesen

so habt Mitleid mit dem armen Wesen

und lest ihm daraus gern vor

könnt ihr schon mal für die kommenden Tage üben und euch freuen ...

das ihr das Goldstück gespart habt

 

so nun habe ich genug verraten

den Rest könnt ihr euch selber vor oder auch nach lesen oder lesen lassen

ich muss dann mal wieder

ihr wisst schon - die Geschäfte rufen ....


----------



## Ugla (2. Oktober 2015)

Tja und hallo ihr da ...

 

da tut sich wochenlang kaum was

und kaum wird es herbstlich

da wird es wieder voll in unserem Briefkasten

 

aber mal so unter uns

kann man das nicht ein wenig früher machen

ich meine das wir nun eine Sonderausgabe drucken müssen

ist für uns ja nicht nur gut

denkt mal an die Kosten die wir dadurch haben

und die Mühen ...

 

Aber wir sind ja nette Gnome

und eine Ankündigung fürs Wochenende

die wir erst am nächsten Montag bringen

das würde man uns ja nur wieder negativ auslegen

das kennen wir ja schon

am Ende sind wir Schuld

 

woran fragt ihr

nun es geht da um so einen Ball

nein Grisuh nicht zum Spielen mit den Kätzchen

sondern zum Tanzen

wäre nur schlauer von der Kuh gewesen

sie hätte es früher angekündigt

 

wisst ihr - wie ihr ja schon in einem der ersten Kaptiel des Buches lesen könnt

ist es nicht immer einfach ein passendes Outfit zu finden

und das nur einen Tag vor dem Termin

da kann ja nicht jeder so viel Glück haben wie Zamis und ich damals

aber gut immer hin schneidern die einem da noch was

ob das auch gratis ist fragt ihr

woher soll ich das wissen

und ob die jede Konfektionsgröße machen ...

 

na ja es sind diese Hornviecher von der Horde

ich weiss nicht ob die so kleine Sachen machen

das auch ich da rein passen würde

aber die sehen eh nie schlank aus

egal was die so anhaben

wobei es da ja von Vorteil ist

etwas fettdurchzogen bringt nicht nur mehr Geschmack

es lässt das Fleisch auch zarter werden

 

Aber dagegen können alle Anderen ja was tun

was fragt ihr

dann lest doch mal unsere Sonderausgabe von Heute

da findet ihr die Termine

zum tanzen zum gratis einkleiden und durchfressen

wo - das wagt ihr noch zu fragen

natürlich wie immer in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

 

dies Woche also mal ein wenig früher

als die letzten zwei Wochen


----------



## Ugla (20. Oktober 2015)

Ja Kleiner nun hetz mich mal nicht

und Hallo ihr da ...

ich weiß selber das dieses Mal alles anders ist

als die letzten Male

und ja Werbung sollte vor dem Produkt erscheinen

aber kann ich ahnen das die Gobos das diese Woche mal hinbekommen

und ihre Uhr schon Gestern wieder richtig tickt

 

immerhin sind nicht nur die Artikel vor der Veranstaltung draussen

sondern auch noch die Werbung dafür

wobei es bei den Kaldorei ja auf ein jahrhunder mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt

ich meine da nicht bei deren Geschichte von der wir einen Vortag hören werden

ich meine eher allgemein

ich sehe du verstehst mich mein Kleiner

aber du wirst ja auch älter als diese Spitzohren

ja ich weiß mindestens doppelt so alt

aber nur wenn du bis dahin überlebst

sonst bist früher tot

 

da wären wir schon beim zweiten Punkt

zu schade das der Gobo die Einladung nicht angenommen hat

mich wundert eh das die den eingeladen haben mit zu kommen

die suchen doch nur Spezialisten ...

Was meinst du Grisuh

der brauchte das Gold ?

Ja für Gold tut der wirklich alles

und Moral hat der nicht mal im Frendwörterlexikon stehen

dafür sind er und seine Sippschaft ja bekannt

von daher würde er gut zu dieser Truppe passen

 

Sturmkrähen ein komischer Name

Krähen die nur im Sturm

oder meinen die ihr Aussehen

gerupft wie ne Krähe nach dem Sturm

lach nicht kleiner

immerhin sammeln die für nen Sarg

falls was schief geht ... und für die Moral

 

ich denke das war auch der Grund

warum sie den Gobo nicht mithaben wollten

die haben noch nicht genug zusammen

um für jeden nen Sarg zu kaufen

den sie sicher bräuchten wenn die olle Grünhaut dabei wäre

 

So nun langt es mit der Werbung

geht los und kauft euch noch heute

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

ich pfeif auf euch ...

 

ähm was Grisuh - das falsche Wort?

ach so ... ja ich meinte natürlich

ich pfeif euch noch ein fröhliches Lied zum Abschluß

ist ja Werbung ... 

und die dauert auch nur 10 Sec

aus Kostengründen is klar neee

 

ja Grisuh ich weiß das es knapp wird

aber keine Angst wir kommen nicht zu spät zur Wellness

also - ich muss dann mal wieder

Geschäftstermine und so ...


----------



## Ugla (11. November 2015)

Hallo ihr da ...

da hat sich bei uns doch glatt wer als neuer Reporter beworben

zu schade das ich mir das nicht persönlich angucken kann

aber die beiden Bewerbungsartikel sind ja besser

als alles was der Gobo je gebracht hat....

 

na ja damals der Serienartikel war nicht ganz so schlecht

wie diese dauernden Werbeartikel für seine Sippschaft

da gefallen mir diese Artikel ja schon viel besser

 

ne Feier des Adels mit Versteigerungen

zu schade das da erst ein Nachbericht von kam

aber woher sollten Die auch wissen das man dafür durchaus Werbung machen kann

also vorher ... Adelige halt

meist wollen Die ja unter sich bleiben

haben wohl Angst vor Neuem

vor allem im Genpool ...

 

Und klar waren die Preise da exorbitant hoch

das kenne ich noch vom "Pala Spezial"

den haben auch nur Leute getrunken

die vor Gold gestunken haben...

 

Aber wie sagte ich damals zu Zamis

was kann ich dafür das Die alle

allen anderen unbedingt zeigen müssen wie reich sie sind

da helfe ich doch gern und gebe ihnen die Möglichkeit

ihre Borniertheit und ihren Reichtum allen zu zeigen

 

Da lobe ich mir doch die Rückkehr des alten Maximus

die Magier in ihrem Kreis sind zwar auch borniert

aber immerhin noch für was nützlich

und so unter uns

ich mag die ja die haben mir viel geholfen damals

egal welches magische Problem

sie lösten es für mich

 

und das Beste daran

je schwieriger diese Problem waren

ja lieber hatten sie die und

da sind wir uns sehr ähnlich

ich liebe es auch und freue mich um so mehr

wenn die Pläne dann aufgehen

und noch mehr wenn es gratis ist ...

 

und Ihr könnt euch diese Woche

schon mal ein eigenes Bild über unser neues Talent machen

ihr müsst nur ein klitze kleines Goldstückchen

dem Kioskbesitzer eures Vertrauens geben

oder unser stummen Diener nutzen

 

wo wir gerade dabei sind

ich werde mal mit der Maid reden und

mir die Bewerbung noch mal durchlesen

damit ihr dann wieder noch mehr tolle Artikel in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

lesen könnt

 

also auf auf

haut rein und stehlt mir nicht meine kostbare Zeit

ich hab noch zu tun...


----------



## Ugla (17. November 2015)

Ja Grisuh ich weiß das es Herbst ist

und jaaa für viele fängt jetzt der Winterschlaf an

nein für die da nicht - hallo euch auch ...

und für uns auch nicht

 

schau mal einer an

die Goblindame ...

dachte die wäre längst eingeschlafen

oder eingeschläfert worden

was bei der Rasse sicher das Beste wäre

was ihnen passieren könnte

 

und sich dann auf einem lächerlichen Artikel ausruhen

und schaut euch das mal an

der ist sooo lang wie die letzten 2 Ausgaben zusammen

das muss ich unser Neuen noch mal als abschreckendes Beispiel zeigen

erst Monatelang nix weder von der Dame noch von Nix

wobei bei dem der Name ja Programm ist

und nun ein Artikel der - wäre Sie wirklich sooo geschäftstüchtig wie ihrer Rasse nachgesagt wird -

auch in 3 Teilen hätte gedruckt werden können

 

Aber nein - diese vorlaute Grünhäutlerin muss das dann in einen Artikel setzen

will die ein Eintrag in Rekordbuch

für den längsten Artikel der Zeitungsgeschichte?

und das ohne die ihr sonst so angebohrene spitze Zunge?

Der Chefin gegenüber immer weit offen - also ihr Maul

aber wenn es im Interview mal spannend wird

und ein paar kritische Fragen angebracht wären

bleibt der zu ....

 

Sooo bekommt die nie einen Skandal aufgedeckt

oder mal ne Morddrohung .... oder nen Anschlag

aber ... sich damit brüsten das sie ja noch 2 Werbeanzeigen geschaltet hat

paaah ... Goblins ... kein Sinn für das Wesentliche

genau Grisuh - immer nur den eigenen Vorteil im Sinn

Das muss die Neue besser machen

aber das wird ja auch nicht schwer sein

 

aber wo wir gerade dabei sind

es sollte auch nicht so schwer sein mal ein Goldstückchen zu nehmen

es zu dem Kiosk nebenan zu tragen

und euch davon selbst zu überzeugen in

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

das hätte mehrere Vorteile ...

 

zum Beispiel für Immobilienverkäufer - da sind Kunden

und es sind Blutelfen -da könnt ihr eure Bruchbude gut und überteuert loswerden

die haben eh nix besseres verdient

oder für Musiker - da wartet Ruhm und Reichtum

die Blutelfen haben angeblich viele Schätze mitgebracht und wissen nicht wohin damit

 

und natürlich auch für Grisuh

der braucht noch was zum kommenden Fest

und das muss ja auch bezahlt werden

oder wollt ihr das der süsse Kleine leer ausgeht?

Also worauf wartet ihr noch.....


----------



## Ugla (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo ihr da ...

 

wir haben uns auch im letzten Jahr das letzte Mal gesehen oder?

na ihr habt mich ja wieder erkannt

von daher ist ja alles beim Alten

wirklich Alles? fragt ihr euch

nein natürlich nicht!

Es gibt zum Glück immer etwas Neues

über das es sich für uns zu berichten lohnt

 

Ich habe mal meine Kontakte genutzt um für euch zu erfahren

was es denn so tolles Neues gibt

und ihr werdet euch wundern

was euch in den kommenden Monaten noch so alles erwartet

ich war fast sprachlos ...

moment mal kurz der kleine Schriehals will grad einschlafen

ja ich muss heute auf das Balg der Maid aufpassen ...

 

heee Kleiner nicht einfschlafen

butzii butzzii buhhhhh

der will immer pennen - da erinnert er mich an Zamis

guck mal Kleiner der Mond geht grad auf

es ist Zeit wach zu werden ...

 

der weiß noch nicht das die Nacht der bessere Tag ist

kein Wunder versuchen seine Eltern ihn doch völlig falsch zu erziehen

aber was will man von so welchen auch anders erwarten

ein Krieger und ne Priestess

die versauen mir das arme Kind noch

die sollen doch froh sein das er Tags über schläft

dann schaffen sie mehr

Heeee wach bleiben...

wer mal ein richtiger Gnom von Welt werden will

der sollte sich schon früh dran gewöhnen

das die beste Zeit des Tages beginnt wenn die Sonner verschwindet

 

Nicht nur die besten Feste

oder die musikalischen Veranstaltungen

fangen erst dann an

da fällt mir ein - kennt ihr die Gaukler von Smarties?

über die werden wir bald berichten

die Maid hat da Freitag nen Interviewtermin !

Hmm und ich darf dann wieder Babysitten ...

toll oder .... nicht?

 

Na da ich bei der Mutter ja zu spät kam

um meinen Erziehungsauftrag wirklich ausfüllen zu können

und ich der Maid ihre Götter nicht mehr ausreden konnte

ist es wohl besser ich mache das bei dem Kleinen gleich von Anfang an ...

... richtig - also nicht einschlafen Kleiner

 

und so unter uns - so fühlt sich die Maid auch noch zu anderm nützlich

als nur vollgekackte Windeln zu wechseln und schmutzige Wäsche zu waschen

wobei sie Letzteres ja schon zur genüge geübt hat und das nicht nur am Waschtrog

da fällt mir ein - der Gobo die falue Grünhaut ...

der hat von Seiten der Horde auch wieder mal Nix gebracht

na ja  passt ja zu seinem Namen und zu der Erwartungshaltung die ich hatte

da gefällt es mir schon besser das die Maid grad das Interview mit den Gomendamen macht

 

mit denen haben wir gleich in der nächsten Ausgabe ja schon die richtge Titelstory

ich liebe es wenn wir über die Oberklasse berichten können

und dann gleich zu Start ins neue Jahr so eine Titelstory

hoffentlich stellt die Kleine die richtigen Fragen

und wir können etwas spannendes draus machen

 

na das werdet ihr ja in der nächsten Ausgabe lesen können

und worauf ihr euch dieses Jahr noch so freuen könnt

das könnt ihr ja schon heute in unser ersten Ausgabe in diesem Jahr lesen

ihr wisst doch sicher noch - der Kiosk eures Vertrauens ... und nicht vergessen

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

wieder mit den Ausblicken auf kommenden Ereignisse

mit spannenden Neuigkeiten und natürlich mit Esprit und Wortwitz

 

so nun lest selbst was noch so alles auf euch zukommt

und weckt mir beim gehen nicht den ollen Kriegervater auf

um den Kleinen kümmere ich mich so lange

und werde ihm heute mal beibringen wie man sich schlafend stellt

und die dann gewonnene Freiheit nutzt

ich denke er kann schon mal das Ausbrechen aus dem Laufstall üben ...

da kann ich ihm den einen oder andern Trick schon mal zeigen

 

Ach und wenn euch die Maid entgegen kommt

haltet sie ruchig noch mal nen Stündchen auf

der Kleine wird es euch danken ....


----------



## Ugla (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr da

habt ihr den tollen Artikel der Gobos gelesen

den wir diese Woche drin haben?

ja Grisuh der ist jetzt erst so toll

nach dem ich da ein paar kleine Korrekturen vorgenommen habe

so wie die den geschrieben haben konnte man den ja nicht veröffentlichen

die hatten den ja noch für ihre Eigenwerbung genutzt

und mal so unter uns - so geht das natürlich nicht

 

da machen einige der Garde Sylvanas extra eine Benefizveranstaltung

und verschenken so zu sagen ihre Gewinne

und die Gobos haben nichts anders im Sinn als darauf hinzuweisen

das normalerweise die Gewinne dort höher sind

wenn man denn selber am Roulettetisch sein eigenes Gold setzt

 

das mag für die Gobos wohl stimmen

aber so gefällt es mir doch deutlich besser

zeigt es den Lesern doch wer an Sie denkt

und von einer Garde würde ich das auch erwarten

man kann sich doch nicht ohne Ende an dem Gold seiner Gäste bereichern

 

Was guckst du so Kleiner

ach du meinst ... wir hätten das damals in der Schänke doch auch ...

Nein da muss ich dir energisch widersprechen

wir haben uns nicht ohne Ende an dem Gold der Gäste vergriffen

schliesslich hatten die Gäste damals kein Gold ohne Ende

lach nicht so

 

was meinst du - ihr Gold hatte aber schnell ein Ende

Grisuh du bist wirklich sehr schlau und hast es sofort erfasst

das war schon eines unserer Probleme damals

als ein Stückchen Gold noch was wert war

von daher denken die Gobos aus dem Casino wohl auch

das sie besonders schlau sind und sind sauer auf die Garde

ich vermute ja das die da sowieso die Gäste betubben

und ihr Rouletterad nicht ganz rund dreht

 

Na zum Glück ist es bei der Garde ja egal

wie viel Glück du hast oder eben nicht hast

also ein Glück für die Gäste die ja nix dafür zahlen müssen

das man dem Glück ein wenig nachhilft

also dem Glück der Gobos ..

 

So und nun zu eurem Glück

wenn ihr es auch einmal gratis herausforden wollt

oder den goldgierigen Gobos mal so richtig eins auswischen wollt

schaut einfach in - Der BOTE - und da bekommt ihr den Tipp für Wochenende

wie ihr neben dieser Genugtuung auch noch weiter viel Spaß haben könnt

und neben dem Premiereauftritt der Gauklertruppe von Smithie

auch noch jede Menge Gratisgewinne mitnehmen könnt

 

und so unter uns - Gratisgewinne sind mir am liebsten

allein schon das Wort einfach toll

setzt es sich doch aus meinen beiden Lieblingswörtern zusammen

wo wir gerade dabei sind

vergesst nicht das Goldstück zu zahlen wenn ihr euch die neue Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

am Kiosk oder einem der stummen Verkäufer besorgt

schliesslich schadet ihr so auch den Gobos

und unterstützt auch noch eine gemeinnütziges Projekt

schliesslich muss der kleine Stinker der Maid ja eine anständige Ausbildung bekommen

und die ist wirklich nicht billig ...

auch wenn ich sie selber machen muss


----------



## Ugla (23. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr da

schaut ihr auch grad nach dem Rechten?

wisst ihr eigentlich muss ich das ja gar  nicht mehr

ich habe gehört das die Menschen in Sturmwind

mit einem gewissen Alter Rente beziehen

und wisst ihr was ...

demnach müsste ich schon seit 10 Jahren Rente bekommen

 

Ja Grisuh ich sehe noch lange nicht so aus

und für uns Gnome ist 65 ja auch kein Alter

da sind wir ja grad der Volljährigkeit entgangen

aber das tut nichts zur Sache

ich zahle hier ja schliesslich auch meine Steuern und Abgaben

und das möchte ich noch mal betonen

auf das Kupferstück genau und das seit wir die Kneipe haben!

Jawohl!!!

 

Da hätt ich doch auch schon ein Anrecht drauf

das man mir meine Rente auszahlt

so die nächsten 6 bis 7 Hundert Jahre

würde mir ja langen

statt dessen werde ich als Kindermädchen missbraucht

ja gut wenn es nur die Maid wäre - das wär schon Ok

aber jetzt auch noch deren Schreihalsbalg

 

was meint ihr wie anstrengend das ist

und was für Mühe es mich gekostet hat

dem Scheißer beizubringen das er gefälligst Tags über ruhig ist

da muss ich schliesslich schlafen

und was ist der Dank dafür?

 

Liebes Tantchen kannst du mal bitte im Büro nach dem Rechten sehen

ich bin tagsüber immer so müde weil der Kleine die ganze Nacht Rabatz macht

und uns nicht schlafen lässt

paaah soll sie doch nicht immer zu nachtschlafender Zeit aufstehen

nur weil sie ihre "Frühmesse" nicht verpassen darf

und - der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

so ein Quatsch

 

wäre es ein anständiger Wurm wäre er zu Sonnenaufgang in seinem Loch

und der Vogel würde verhungern oder so geschwächt

das am Abend selbst ihr kleines weißes Kätzchen

ein leichtes Spiel mit ihm hätte

gut das der Kleine es wenigstens verstanden hat

 

was liegt denn hier noch rum

ein Interview mit dem Vermerk eilt sehr

und das schon seit über 2 Wochen

was steht denn da

ist die Kleine nicht ganz bei Trost

sowas kann man doch so nicht in den Druck geben

Ja Grisuh - wenn man nicht alles selber macht...

 

Na dann wollen wir mal

ach du Schande das kann ich ja alles neu schreiben

und seit wann grüßen wir hier wen

wobei ich der Kleinen schon so oft gesagt habe

eine Rubrik Grüße oder Topf sucht Deckel

das wäre der Renner

und was sagt die Kleine dazu ...

lach nicht Grisuh ... sie meinte es ernsthaft ernst

das wäre was für die Rubrik - Kochen und Küche

 

Da siehst du mal was die der im Kloser alles für Unsinn beigebracht haben

Frühmesse und Kochrezepte

statt Feiern und Kuppelshow

kein Wunder das die jetzt dieses Balg an den Backen hat

Was meinst du Grisuh ... nicht nur Sie

ich bitte dich - ich mach das nur aus Eigennutz

schliesslich brauche ich mal einen würdigen Nachfolger

 

So der Artikel ist fertig

und da sie das extra unterstrichen hat

mit dem persönlichen Gruß

an wen der sich richtet wollt ihr wissen

dann lest doch einfach die neue Ausgabe von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

der geht sofort in den Druck

so wie Grisuh bei den Gobos in der Druckerei ist

 

so ihr da - ich muss jetzt wieder los

die Sonne geht bald unter

und ich darf Babysitten

damit die Maid heute mal ein Auge zubekommt

ich muss nur noch schnell in die Amtsstube

meine Rente einreichen ...


----------



## Ugla (9. März 2016)

Hallo ihr da

schön das ihr mal im Büro vorbei schaut

wollt ihr mir beim aufräumen helfen?

Oder wollt ihr mal die ersten Schritte von dem Kleinen begutachten?

Nein Grisuh schreiben kann der noch nicht

Aber ich habe ihm gestern schon mal beigebracht wie man den Stift hält

Und das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus

was er da letzte Nacht vollbracht hat

 

Erninnert mich an das Spiel das seine Eltern immer spielen

hier ein Kreis da ein Kreuz ...

ich wette der schlägt seinen Vater darin schon

lach nicht Grisuh ...

du meinst immerhin schafft die Mutter ein Unentschieden

ja ... das mag sein

Talent hat er wenigstens

 

Wo er ist fragt ihr und wollt den mal sehen?

Tut mir leid seine Mutter kam kurz nach dem Frühgebet

und hat ihn abgeholt 

die hat mir hier noch was für nächsten Montag vorbei gebracht

nicht das Sie es noch vergisst sagte sie nur

Ne Taverneneröffnung in Eisenschmiede

gut hat die in Sturmwind und Seehain doch grad zu gemacht

schön das dann doch wieder was gibt wo  alle hin können

ja auch die die man in Sturmwind nicht trifft

 

und das hier von den Gobos

ach schau an - die Garde der Untotentante

machen Haustierkämpfe ....

was fragst du Grisuh

nein da können wir nicht hin gehen

wie mit dem Gobo

Nein auch das geht nicht

ich glaube nicht das Gobos als Haustiere zählen

sie werden sicher keine Ausnahme machen

 

Nein Grisuh auch für uns nicht

wie auch wir nicht

deshalb meine Lieben

müsst auch ihr euch heute noch gedulden

aber vielleicht erzähle ich euch nächsten Montag

bevor ihr - der BOTE - wieder am Kiosk eures Vertrauens bekommt

schon mal was da drinnen steht

 

Nein Grisuh das schreiben der Artikel

mache ich heute noch mit dem Kleinen

erst mal lege ich mich jetzt hin

ist ja auch schon spät

die Sonne steht ja schon hoch am Himmel

und irgendwann muss man ja auch mal schlafen

also euch eine gute Nacht

 

Ja Grisuh der kleine Hosenscheisser schläft sicher auch schon

mit dem haben wir nachher wieder Spaß

dann zeige wir ihm mal wie man vernünftike Artikel schreibt

nicht das die Maid ihn mir noch versaut

also schöne Träume euch

und seid leise wenn ihr geht

nicht das ihr noch wen aufweckt


----------



## Ugla (16. März 2016)

Oh wartet ihr schon lange?

und Hallo auch...

 

Ja tut mir leid das ihr waren musstet - also eigentlich´...

ich war sehr beschäftigt die Tage

gut ich könnte sagen ich wäre krank gewesen

nur war ich das nicht

viel mehr ist die Maid so was ähnliches wie krank

und da musste ich erst mal helfen

 

Ob es ihr besser geht fragt ihr

es ging ihr ja nie schlecht

nur hat sie wieder mal Anwandlungen...

religiöser Art ... Jaaaa

und die sind ihr von mir nicht auszutreiben

so sehr ich es auch vesucht habe

und ich habe es lange versucht -

sonst hättett ihr ja nicht so lange warten müssen

 

wisst ihr anfänglich dachte ich ja

kümmere dich um deine Nichte

dann hast du eine Nachfolgerin und Erbin

und ersparst dir dieses ganze Windelzeugs

und Brei gefüttere mit anschliessendem Bäuerchen

und was da sonst noch so raus kommt

 

tue eine gute Tat und befreie sie aus den Fängen der Priesterschaft

sind eh alles nur verblendete Trottel

die an Hirngespinste glauben

und was soll ich sagen ...

ich war zu spät dran!

 

eine Taufe soll es nun sein

nein nicht für mich sonder das arme kleine Würstchen

das sich weder wehren kann noch gefragt wird

das wollen sie nun mit heiligem Wasser ertränken

und ihm irgendwelche Segenswünsche mit auf den Weg geben

anstatt sie ihm ne Schatulle mit Gold mitgeben

was sicher nützlicher wäre

und schwerer wiegen würde es auch

Aber nein die Kleine will es unbedingt so

 

und wisst ihr was dabei das Schlimmste ist

ich soll den kleinen Hossenscheisser dabei halten

das wäre meine Pflicht als Patentante

Nun gut wo sie Recht hat hat sie Recht

Tante bin ich ja und dazu noch eine Große

als Großtante wäre es ja auch in Ordnung

 

nur was hat mein Beruf damit zu tun

und warum muss der öffentlich gemacht werden

ich habe stets geleugnet eine Patin zu sein

und das werde ich auch in Zukunft nicht ändern!

 

Das bringt nur Ärger mit sich

und den brauche weder ich noch sonst wer

aber die Maid meinte es heisst nur so

und hätte mit meinem Beruf nichts zu tun
na ja wers glaubt wird seelig

 

andererseits wäre es eine gute Möglichkeit

meinen Titel offiziell zu tragen

Aber nein ich bleibe da lieber eine einfache Wirtin

damit bin ich immer gut gefahren!

 

das habe ich auch der Süßen gesagt

ihr erinnert euch noch an die Süße

die war mal Praktikantin bei uns

und hat hervorragende Arbeiten abgeliefert

so das ich sie ganz in mein Herz geschlossen habe

 

Es ist schon eine beachtliche Leistung  von ihr gewesen

die Informationen die sie mir brachte

brachten einen hervorragenden Artikel hervor

gut mit dem schreiben des Artikels hatte sie wenig zu tun

was ich auch der Wachdame sagte

die man uns - völlig überflüssiger Weise - auf den Hals hetzte

aber so sind sie die Priester und Priesterinnen

keinen Arsch in der Hose um selber zu kommen

aber nachtragend bis zu letzten Tag

Wobei das mit dem Hinterteil tatsächlich stimmte

 

Nun gut - die Süße hat ja nun einen Schreibtischjob gefunden

und das auch noch für eine Zwergenkneipe in Eisenschmiede

da hab ich ihr erstmal zu gratuliert

und ihr gesagt das sie das mal ruhig machen soll

auch ich bin mal klein mit den Kneipe angefangen

daraus ergeben sich viele gute Möglichkeiten ...

steuerlich meine ich natürlich

 

Schaut euch nur an was diese untoten Heinies

von der Lady Sylvanas draus machen

ihre Grade veranstalte schon wieder was auf diesem Luftschloss

das muss man den Gobos ja lassen

da sind die schlauer als die Priester

es ist das einzige Luftschloss das Profit abwirft

dafür haben sie ein Talent

auch wenn ich es ungern zugebe

 

Nur zur Rekrutenausbildung

oder zum finden von neuen Kämpfern ...

da eignen sich solche Veranstaltungen eher nicht

oder kämpft die Horde neuerdings mit Haustierarmeen?

wie Ich auch? fragt ihr

 

ach so weil Grisuh nicht da ist

nein der muss Einladungen zustellen

die meisten konnten wir ja per Post schicken

aber bei einigen habe ich auf persönliche Auslieferung bestanden

nicht das da mein Name noch auftaucht

und deren Tarnung auffliegt

 

Mach Priestess oder hohe Herr wäre davon sicher nicht beglückt

wenn der oder die wüsste was ich alles weiß

und vor allem welches Vögelchen es mir zwitscherte

nicht das die dann ein Haustierschlachten bei der Allianz anfangen

zuzutrauen wäre es ihnen - Scheiterhaufen sind deren Spezialität

 

So und ich muss mich um die Sitzordnung kümmern

und um einen Arzt für meine Krankheit

Nein keine Angst ich bin wirklich nicht krank - noch nicht ...

aber ich habe eine angebohrene Allergie

gegen Religionen und Götter jeder Art

und nicht das mir der kleine Scheisser noch ins Taufbecken fällt und ersäuft

wer soll dann mein Erbe antreten?

 

Und ihr - geht endlich zum Kiosk und kauft euch

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

da findet ihr alle Informationen zu den Haustierkämpfen

zur Zwergenkneipe und sicher nichts zur Taufe!

Also Abmarsch ich hab noch zu tun...


----------



## Ugla (23. März 2016)

Oh Hallo ihr da

wieso seid ihr denn Heute hier?

zum Gratulieren?  Wieso das?

Was steht in der Zeitung?

Wir haben diese Woche doch gar keine neue Ausgabe!

Wie doch ?!? - zeig mal her ...

 

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein

hat dieses kleine Miststück es doch gewagt - so eine Frechheit

nicht nur das ich da hin musste

und den Süßen Kleinen halten sollte

nicht genug das ich diese impertinente Mutter von diesem Trottel Lori ertragen musste

wobei sein Vater ja nicht viel besser ist - im Gegenteil

nein nun hat sie daraus noch ein feierliches Ereígniss gemacht

und es in die Zeitung gesetzt ...

und das ohne mich zu fragen!

 

So etwas hätte ich ja nie erlaubt

was bildet sich diese kleine dumme Göre ein

nur weil sie "Chefredakteurin" ist oder sich so schimpft

meint die das ihr die Zeitung gehört?

Wie meinst du Grisuh? Auf dem Papier gehört sie ihr ja ...

Ja, auf dem Papier schon - aber auch nur da!

Wo wäre sie denn heute hätte ich ihr damals nicht finanziell unter die Arme gegriffen

und ihr - großzügig wie ich bin - das Kapital gestellt

 

und wie wird es einem gedankt?

mit der Ehre eine Patin zu sein

nicht das ich es vorher nicht schon war

nur hat es Keiner gewusst - was auch gut so ist!

Du kannst dich jetzt aber offiziell Patin nennen und den Titel tragen Tante ...

pah diese vorlaute Göre - weiß sie doch genau das ich auf Titel nichts gebe

Aber um keine Ausrede verlegen - woher sie das nur hat?

 

allein diese so genannte feierliche Zeremonie

da wird ein freidlich schlafendes Kind

zur besten Mittagsschlafenszeit aus seinen tiefsten Träumen gerissen

mit dem Kopf so lange unter Wasser getaucht bis es schreit

und wozu? Damit es nun einen Namen tragen darf

Wisst ihr ich würde umgekehrt ja verstehen

das wenn so ein Wurm so laut schreit

das man ihn dann so lange unter Wasser drückt bis Ruhe ist

Aber wofür braucht es das nur wegen eines Namens

den er sich zur Volljährigkeit eh neu aussucht

oder will sie diese gnomische Tradition etwa auch ins Wasser werfen

 

und dann der Name - Ich kann euch sagen das war ein Drama

der Trottel Lorillo wollte Santiano und meinte es wäre schliesslich sein Sohn

sein Vater wollte Vito wie er - er wäre schliesslich der Großvater

und die Schreckschraube meinte Cascio wie ihr Ingeneursleher und Vorbild

Vorbild das ich nicht lache - was hat der schon erfunden

selbstheizende Lockenwickler ohne Temperaturregelung?

wenn ich an deren Frisur denke wird es das wohl gewesen sein

und dann erwarten die das ich einen dieser Namen gutheiße?

 

Nein kurz und knapp sage ich immer

und da stimmte mir die Maid auch zu

was ihr Glück war sonst wäre ich auch einfach gegangen

schliesslich soll das mal meine rechte Hand werden

und für meinen Nachfolger fand ich Luca schon passend

und irgendwelche Rechte als Patin muss man schließlich auch haben

wenn ich dem Süßen Kleinen schon seinen Namen geben soll

dann mache ich das auch habe ich denen gesagt!

 

Die Feier hinterher war jedenfalls ganz nett

auch wenn ich der Maid einen Rabatt von 10% einräumen musste

also auf die Getränke ...

aber was macht man nicht alles für die liebe Familie

hätte ich das vorher gewusst das es hinterher noch zum Umtrunk kommt

hätte ich euch natürlich alle eingeladen

Aber die Maid meinte der engste Familienkreis würde langen

 

Na mir hat nicht nur Der sondern das ganze Theater gelangt

ihr wisst ja was ich von Göttern und Priestern und ihrem Irrglauben halte

und die Dosis die ich davon abkann wurde deutlich überschritten

und langt für die nächsten Jahre

Wo sind nur die schönen gnomischen Traditionen geblieben!

Lieber Gott lass mich nie Kinder kriegen

 

Und ihr? Ihr wollt noch Geschenke abgeben?

Na gut die nehme ich dann mal treuhänderisch zur Verwaltung entgegen

an sonsten lohnt es Heute ganz sicher nicht

sich die Zeitung zu kaufen

steht eh nichts Interessantes drin

von daher mache ich heute auch mal extra KEINE Werbung

für - Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

die Geschänke entgegennehmen muss langen

so und nun macht euch vom Acker

die Nacht war kurz ....


----------



## Ugla (8. April 2016)

Hmm es sieht hier ja aus als hätte Zamis magischer Besen hier gefegt
das ganze Büro total verstaubt
und ihr ? wartet ihr schon lange?
na dann hättet ihr hier ja ruhig mal Staubwischen können!
Kaum ist man mal 2 Wochen nicht da
schon verkommt hier alles

Wo ich war?
na nach diesem Tamtam um den kleinen Scheisser
- also Luca nicht seinen Vater -
brauchte ich erst mal ne Erholung
das war sehr anstrengend wie ihr euch denken könnt
allein diese Schreckschraube mit ihren ewigen Diskusionen
was ich wohl mit der Namenswahl zu kriegen hätte
und überhaupt - mein schlechter Einfluss auf das arme kleine Würstchen...

Tja da hat sie natürlich Recht - habe ich Der gesagt
und sie gefragt ob sie es ändern wolle
nur als sie es bejahte und ich ihr erklärte
das sie dann mal gleich 1000 Goldstücke auf das Treuhandkonto einzahlen sollte
war sie urplötzlich ganz anderer Meinung
soo hätte sie es nun auch nicht gemeint... tssss
ich sage euch diskutiert nie mit Schwiegermüttern!

Was haben wir denn hier - ein Brief
" frohe Ostern liebes Tantchen" - hmmm wenn das so anfängt bedeutet es nichts Gutes
schau an der Trottel hat tatsächlich 1 Osterei mehr gefunden als die Maid versteckt hat
jaa ... ganz anders als letztes Jahr wo er 3 Eier nicht gefunden hatte
und wenn er so weiter macht kann er es nächstes Jahr sogar noch steigern
da hast du Recht Grisuh - er ist wirklich ein ganz ein toller Typ
und deshalb hatte die Maid kaum Zeit sich um anderes zu kümmern?

Ok - 20 Minuten fürs verstecken und 3 Tage suchen ...
da ist das mehr als verständlich
und nun glaubt diese Göre das ich für die Ausgabe von vergangenen Montag
noch die Veranstaltungen für Heute und das Wochenende rein bekomme
ich bin doch keine Hexe wie ihre Schwiegermutter
ach was - die wollte das die Maid und der Trottel mit zu ihnen nach Haus kommen
und auch noch MEINEN Schatz den Luca mitnehmen
und ich soll hier die Arbeit machen?
Was bildet diese impertinente Person sich ein ...

das lasse ich jetzt erst recht liegen -
soll die Maid sich damit rumärgern
ist schliesslich ihre neue Familie
die meint alles besser zu wissen
und wenn sich die Maid beschwert?

Ach Grisuh ...dann werde ich der Kleinen mal sagen wer daran Schuld ist
das es diese Woche keine neue Ausgabe gab.
Genau - ihr seid garnicht so dumm - natürlich der Schwiegerdrache
wer sonst!?! ähm ... tschuldigung mein Kleiner ...
ich meinte natürlich die Schreckschraube
sei nicht gleich beleidigt du warst ja nicht gemeint
und hier wissen alle das Du da bestimmt nichts für kannst

worum es dabei geht fragt ihr
ach ne Eröffnung von ner Schenke in Dunkelhain
das Letzte was ich aus der Gegend gehört habe
hatte mit Toten in Pilzkreisen zu tun
kein Wunder das da die Wirtschaft brach lag
und die wahrscheinlich noch Gold dazu bekommen
wenn sie da wieder ausschenken
guckt nicht so skeptisch oder habt ihr keinen Geschäftrssinn

und was will der Gobo
ach schau an die Trolle aus Anduris
machen dieses Wochenende zum Erlebniswochenende in Beutelbucht
von Freitag bis Sonntag jeden Tag was anderes
ob die drauf hoffen so ihre Kochtöpfe wieder voll zu kriegen
Nein die machen keinen Markttag für Agrarerzeugnisse
sondern hoffen wohl eher auf den einen oder die andere Blutelfenhaut
dem sie selbige dann abziehen können

Na ob wir dafür im Voraus Werbung machen sollten
die haben Gnome mal als Vorspeise bezeichnet
dann besser nicht - da hast du Recht Kleiner
nicht das man uns noch Massenmord anhängt
und was kann der Gobo schon sagen
soll er das rechtzeitig und zu der Richtigen schicken
ich bin doch hier nicht Chefredakteurin
dann klappts auch mit der Werbung

Aber jetzt ist erst mal Wocheende
und mal ehrlich ...

habe ich nicht schon mehr als genug getan
Heute soll ich ja schon wieder auf meinen kleinen Süßen aufpassen
damit die bemittleideswerten Eltern mal wieder ne Nacht durchschlafen können
die sollen sich bloß vorsehen
noch so einen Blag brauche ich nicht!
Hier mein Kleiner bring das noch schnell zum Gobo
der soll sich selber mit den Trollen rumärgern

und ihr habt auch lang genug hier gewartert
die nächste Ausgabe wird es frühestens Montag geben
wie ihr wisst nicht was ihr bis dahin machen sollt
dann geht doch nach Beutelbucht und werdet Trollfutter
oder geht nach Dunkelhain - nur legt euch nicht in Pilzkreise
das soll tödlich enden
wie das gefällt euch auch nicht
na dann .... wischt hier halt mal ordentlich durch!

Dringend nötig wäre es wirklich mal ....


----------



## Ugla (21. April 2016)

Hallo ihr da

 

ihr habt sicher auch schon bemerkt das es nicht mehr Montag ist oder?

tja und da haben wir das Problem auch schon

wisst ihr wir drucken ja immer Montags

aber was soll ich sagen - die Druckerschwärze geht zur Neige

ist ja erstmal nicht schlimm - wir könnten auch Blau machen

aber die Druckerschwärze oder Druckerbläue wäre ja noch teurer

was meinst du Grisuh die wissen nicht was das soll?

ja tut mir leid - ich bin noch ein wenig durcheinander

 

wisst ihr wir hatte da sehr gute Konditionen

für die Pigmente die wir benötigen

um die Zeitung zu drucken

nur ist Mixi leider verstorben

eine herzensgute Dame die alte Mixi

mit Preisen die wohl noch aus den Zeiten stammten

als die gute Fee noch jung war

und nun ...

 

ja es ist schon traurig genug das die alte Dame nicht mehr ist

sie war Zamis eine so gute Lehrmeisterin

fast so gut wie mir der alte Besen damals

und nun können sich die beiden Lehrmeister

wieder gegenseitig Geschichten aus der Jugend erzählen ...

 

nur wir haben dadurch ein Problem

Pigmente die sich für unseren Druck eignen zu bekommen

das ist wirklich nicht einfach das könnt ihr mir glauben

Was meinst du Kleiner ...

ja genau - schon garnicht zu diesen Preisen

 

Und Zamis können wir kaum losschicken

der kommt nur zum fressen von seinem Baum

und das was dann dabei hinten raus kommt

eignet sich vielleicht als Blumendünger

aber sicher nicht um damit eine Zeitung zu drucken

da käme ja nur Mist bei raus...

 

genau so wenig wie diese mindere Qualität der Gobos

bei deren Artikeln wird es wohl weiter so bleiben - mit der Qualität

aber deren Druckerschwärze die ich meinte - nein das geht garnicht

da verblasst die Schrift ja schon nach dem ersten Lesen

und spätestens wenn es der Dritte gelesen hat

ist die so abgenutzt das man auch gleich durchsichtig drucken könnte

Dabei gibt es doch gerade an diesem Wochenende gleich zwei tolle Ereignisse

 

ja da habt ihr richtig gelesen

und was soll ich euch sagen

die sind sogar gerecht verteilt

 

Die dreckige Horde bekommt ein tolles Frühlingsfest

so mit tollen Kleidern und edlen Gewändern

eine echte Ballnacht in so nem Kloster

voll nobel und sehr feierlich

mit Tanz und Sektempfang

so wie es sich für die Horde gehört

 

und die feinen Damen und Herren der Allianz

die sind in das idyllische Städtchen Dunkelhain eingeladen

normalerweise verirrt sich da ja kaum ein anständiger Bürger Sturmwinds hin

aber seit dort eine Schänke aufgemacht hat

soll dort tatsächlich wieder was los sein

was nicht mit Worgen, Riesenspinnen und anderem Viehzeug zu tun hat

Die Bauern da sind da wohl sehr froh drüber

hörte man doch in letzter Zeit nur von Toten und Verschwundenen

 

Ja Grisuh ich finde auch das die ganzen Lichtgläubigen

sich da ruhig mal öfter aufhalten sollten

und aus ihrer Kathedrale mal raus in die Welt gehen sollten

und wenn die da mal ein wenig für Ruhe und Ordnung sorgen

dann müssen sie das Städchen am Ende noch umbenennen

genau - in Hellhain ...

 

Na immerhin trauen sich die Bauern mal wieder

in die Schänke zu gehen ohne Angst haben zu müssen

ja du hast ja Recht - wenn da kein Wirt mehr bedient

brauchen sie ja auch nicht da hin gehen

zum Glück für Die hat es sich ja jetzt geändert

und wie ich hörte sollen auch ausserhalb der normalen Öffnungszeiten

etliche ehrbare Recken dort anzutreffen sein

was den wilden Worgen schon jetzt nicht zu schmecken schein

 

stellt euch vor - wir haben sogar Bilder von der Eröffnungsfeier bekommen

dafür müssen wir sogar in Farbe drucken

wobei wir wieder beim Anfang wären

die Pigmente die wir nun nicht mehr so günstig bekommen

eigentlich würde ich jetzt ja darüber meckern

aber über die gute Mixi Gutfee kann man nichts böses sagen

sie trug ihren Namen zu vollem Recht

 

tja so ist das nun aber auch wenn wir jetzt doppelt so viel

für unseren Druck zahlen müssen

ist es besser mit etwas Verspätung zu drucken

als das ihr so ganz ohne - Der BOTE - auskommen müsst

und für eine kurze Zeit werden wir die höheren Kosten

wohl noch auffangen können und ihr könnt

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

auch noch weiter für ein lächerlich kleines Goldstückchen

am Kiosk eures Vertrauens beziehen

nur vorsichtig - die neue Ausgabe ist noch drucknass und könnte tropfen

also wundert euch nicht wenn ihr schwarze ...

oder heute sogar bunte Finger bekommt

 

so genug geschwafelt

ich muss mich um neue Lieferanten kümmern

und den Gobos mal auf die Finger hauen ... ähm schauen

und ihnen sagen was sie bei der Herstellung der Druckertinte

dringend verbessern müssen damit sie unseren überaus hohen Qualitätsansprüchen genügen

also nix für ungut ich muss dann mal 

ihr seht - Ich habe noch zu tun ...


----------



## Ugla (26. April 2016)

Hallo ihr da

habt ihr gesehen ...

wir haben wieder Druckertinte

sogar soviel das wir in der letzten Ausgabe ein Farbbild drin hatten

ja das nennt man Service am Kunden

und das Erschliessen neuer Leserschaften

genau Grisuh - dem großen Heer von Kämpfern

und sonstigen Analphabeten ...

genau die die nix lesen können

 

Und diese Woche?

ach schau an der Gobo mal wieder

kaum geht es um Werbung für seine Sippschaft

schon bekommt er gut Artikel hin

wobei Haus Sonnenfeuer ja eher nach diesen Verräterelfen klingt

hmm aber die bei den Anduris in Beutebucht?

das gibt dann tatsächlich ein gratis Festessen

also für die Trolldinger da

 

Aber ich möchte mal wetten das die sich da kaum hintrauen

und so geschäftstüchtig sind die nicht

die sind eher mit anderen Beziehungen beschäftigt

also die untereinander... nicht den geschäftlichen

und bei dem Namen - Münzglanz ...

das klingt nicht nach Elfe...

das klingt nach glänzender Gobogoldgier

 

wir handeln weltweit ... von ner Blurtelfe?

von denen kommt kaum eine weiter aus ihrer Sauberstadt

als bis zum Stadttor oder ihren Sommerresidenzen

kein Wunder liegt doch vor dem Ausgang ihr Ruhepol

und der für alle Wanderer...

ja Grisuh - sollte sich da mal hin verlaufen ...

 

Was mich wundert - das die da gratis Getränke anbieten

ich denke mal die meinen Tee oder so was

und wenn du dann einen Kirschgrog trinkst

oder gar nen Djungelwein

erwarten die das du auch das ach so exquisite Teeservice

- Made in Pandaria - mit zukaufst

 

ja Kleiner - und sie werden dir versichern

das - Made in Pandaria -

nachträglich aufgedruckt wurde

und es sich in Wirklichkeit um echt Antikes

aus der vor tausend Jahren untergegangenen sowieso Dymnastie handelt

und der Preis deshalb so hoch wie das Alter ist

und schon gerechtfertigt ist...

 

das erinnert mich daran das ich noch einen Brief an den Archeologen schreiben wollte

nein nicht um das Service auf Plagiatshinweise zu prüfen

das braucht man bei nem Goboartikel wirklich nicht

was sowohl den Schrieber als auch den Artikel angeht

nee der sucht nen Nebenjob um seine Ausbildung zu bezahlen

dem wollte ich helfen wisst ihr

 

er scheint ein echt getretener Hund zu sein

oder besser ein armer Gilneaer

also für euch Kämpfer ein Worge

ob der sich im Griff hat fragst du Grisuh

keine Ahnung aber wenn nicht

dann kann ich ihm nur anbieten

das wir sein Stellengesuch drucken

 

Was ich dem sonst anbieten würde fragt ihr

na ist doch klar - erfolgsorientiere Bezahlung

oft freies Essen und Trinken

jede Menge gesellschaftliche Veranstaltungen

Anerkennung und Spannung und ...

wenn er ein wenig Eigenintiative zeigt

aufregend Neues was den Inhalt und den Umgang angeht

 

Was ihr seit neugierig was das wohl ist

und wollt das auch !

na dann schreibt doch einfach mal an

redaktion[at]der-bote.eu

oder lest es in einer unser nächsten Ausgaben von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

 

So nun langt es aber mit der Werbung

für die Gobosippschaft

was euch erwartet wisst ihr ja nun schon

und nur wegen des Termins braucht ihr diese Woche

nicht noch ein Goldstück ausgeben

ausser Nepp und Werbung erwartet euch da eh nix

 

sorry aber ich muss mich jetzt um die wichtigen Dinge kümmern

und der Maid sagen was sie in den Brief schreiben soll

wenn sie mir meinen kleinen Luca bringt

Und wenn ihn der trottelige Vater bringt -  fragst du Grisuh

na dann mach ich für den ne Zeichnung ...


----------



## Ugla (29. April 2016)

Hallo ihr ...

 

ist das nicht ein herrlicher Tag

schaut euch nur mal das Wetter an

riecht ihr die frische Seeluft die vom Hafen hochweht?

nur die zwischernden Vögel tagsüber stören ein wenig

können die nicht zur Schlafenszeit mal Pause machen

also zu meiner Schlafenszeit ...

 

Aber da komme ich schon auf den Punkt

nein Grisuh nicht wegen der Zeit

sondern wegen der Pause

die ich dringender denn je brauche

der Stress die letzen Wochen

erst Taufe - dann Beerdigung

das waren zwei wirklich schreckliche Ereignisse

und dann mein kleiner süßer Luca ...

der hällt einen doch mehr auf Trab als es gut ist

 

deshalb nehme ich den jetzt mit in den Urlaub

also in meinen ...

damit die Maid dann mal Zeit hat

alles was hier liegen geblieben ist aufzuarbeiten

und glaubt mir es ist viel liegen geblieben

 

allein die Ablage - schaut euch das mal an

wenn man da einen Zettel drauf legt fallen 2 hinten wieder runter

und die bezahlten Rechnungen müssen noch verbucht werden

obwohl das eingnommene Gold ja schon wieder ausgegeben ist

wird Zeit das sich die Maid mal um die Mahnungen kümmert

 

Nein, was glaubt ihr das ihr eure Werbung umsonst bekommt

wir sind nicht die Gobos ! da hast du Recht Kleiner

aber genau das ist es - das sind Gobos die offene Re chnungen haben

kennt ihr welche aus diese Sippschaften - ich schon ...

und ausgerechnet Die machen das - fragt ihr.

klar - und wenn ihr mich fragt - nur um die Maid zu ärgern

ich würde mir das an ihrer Stelle ja nicht gefallen lassen

aber nun muss Sie halt hinter Meinem Gold herlaufen ...

 

Ich hoffe nur sie ist damit nicht all zu sehr beschäftigt

und hat noch etwas Zeit über

wofür fragt ihr - na is doch klar

für euch und eure Feste - Berichte oder Stellengesuche

oder für alles was euch auf dem Herzen liegt

und sei es nur das ihr die Maid mal wieder richtig arbeiten sehen wollt

 

Wie das gehen soll

heee das weiß sogar Grisuh ...

erklär denen das mal Kleiner

seht ihr - die Adresse der Readktion auf die er zeigt?

Reaktion@der-bote.eu

genau die - da schickt ihr euren Wunsch hin

oder ein tolles Foto von euch

und schon dreht sich die Maid

und so unter uns - schickt ein schickes Foto

wir hatten lange kein Outfit der Woche mehr

 

Und wegen der Rechnung ...

ich nehme ja nur Bares - das ist euch wohl klar oder!

aber wer weiß - ich würde ja mit der Maid verhandeln

wegen Ratenzahlung und so ...

wie meint ihr das macht ja noch mehr Arbeit?

 

Ja schau an Grisuh

die sind garnicht so dumm wie sie ausehen

und so unter uns - das doch  macht nichts

also mir macht es nichts

macht mir ja keine Arbeit ....

eben - Arbeit macht es nur der Maid

denn ich habe ja jetzt - URLAUB !!!


----------



## Ugla (30. Mai 2016)

Ach war ich herrlich erholt

aber das ist nun auch schon wieder ne Woche her

warum fragt ihr? ach und Hallo euch erst mal

na stllt euch mal vor ihr kommt frisch erholt aus dem Urlaub

und schaut mal nach dem Rechten

und was sich so getan hat

und dann ...

 

ja dann werdet ihr begrüßt mit

schau mal das neue Outfit

und ich schaute mir die Maid an

na gut sie passt zwar noch nicht wieder in ihre alten Kleider

aber so toll sahen die Neuen auch nicht aus

wieder alles in weiß und so ...

immerhin ohne Muster so das man die noch enger nähen kann

falls es denn je wieder nötig werden würde - dachte ich noch

 

und dann wedelt die Kleine mit ner Zeitung

und ich dachte schon es gibt ein neues Bild

in unser Rubrik "Outfit der Woche"

- schön in neuem Gewand - sagte sie noch

und nahm aus reinem Reflex und voller Neugier das Exemplar von

- Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/ in die Hand

und was sehe ich als Erstes?

Nein Grisuh keine Angst - ich rege mich nicht wieder auf

die Zeitung sieht ganz anders aus!

 

Hab ich das nicht schön gemacht ? fragte die Kleine

Ja! - sagte ich ihr - das hast du NICHT schön gemacht!

ihr glaubt gar nicht wie dumm die da aus der Wäsche guckte

und wo ist das Wichtigste?

Ach so - neue Artikel gab es nicht Tantchen, bekam ich als Antwort

Was denkt die Göre - dachte ich

hat sie nichts gelernt?

Ich meine nicht die Artikel - sagte ich ihr

So was meinst du denn dann?

 

Schau mal auf die erste Seite?

ja die ist doch toll

Toll? bist du dumm?

Ja jetzt findet man gleich Alles und sogar noch altere Artikel

Tja Kleiner - nix gelernt!?! - genau das sagte ich

Aber das neue Gewand der zeitung

wird die Leser sicher ansrechen und besser aussehen tut es auch

tja dafür ist Gold da - dachte ich nur. Aber ....

 

Was interessieren mich die Leser!

und ob da alte oder neue Artikel drin stehen

was die Meisten sicher nicht mal merken

und sonst fällt dir nichts auf?

Was sollte mir auffallen? fragte Sie

Und so was hab ich ausgebildet ...

 

Was meinst du denn Tantchen?

kein Preis drauf - willst du die Zeitung verschenken?

und dann fehlen die Anzeigenplätze

wieder eine Einnahmequelle die fehlt!

Aber wir haben da doch noch einen Platz ...

Einen Platz den sie auch noch mit ner gratis Traueranzeige verschwendet!!!

 

Die war zu lange im Kloster bei den Heiligen

die noch ihre Schuhe verschenken ...

genau Grisuh - nur um in den Himmel zu kommen

was wollen die da - frag ich mich immer

sich alles von Oben ansehen?

Eben Grisuh - da sieht Alles auch nur kleiner aus

 

Und dann sagte sie mir das es den Gobos jedenfalls gut gefallen hat

den GOBOS !!! Die sollen machen was sie gesagt bekommen

und Gut is...

und wisst ihr was mich dann noch mehr aufregt

sie tun es sogar!

extra für das neue Gewand der Zeitung

haben sie gleich zwei neue Artikel fertig

und die Maid fragt ihr?

 

Ihr wollt mich wohl ärgern was?

Wenn ihr unbedingt wissen wollt was die Maid so Neues hat

dann kauft euch gefälligst die neue Ausgabe von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

in schicken neuen Design ...

 

zu welchem Preis fragt ihr mich?

habt ihr nicht zugehört?

Wenn ihr das wissen wollt dann fragt doch ...

genau mein Kleiner ...

die MAID!!!!


----------



## Iluness (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr da,

ja meine Tante Sambi ist ja echt schon eine. Da sage ich ihr extra noch, dass auf dem Probedruck der Zeitung kein Preis zu finden ist, weil ich das erst in Ruhe durchkalkulieren möchte und schon meckert sie herum.

Die weiß einfach nicht was ein gutes Kontrollding ist...oder wie das heisst. Das sind in jedem Fall so Leute die Geld dafür bekommen, dass sie dir helfen geld zu sparen oder so ähnlich. Naja wie dem auch sei, die muss ich ja auch noch irgendwie von den Einnahmen bezahlen, also habe ich einen neuen Preis kalküliert...

Ihr denkt der ist zu hoch? Naja ich musste ja auch die Druckerei wechseln und jetzt kann ich sogar ganze Fotostrecken abbilden. Also wenn ihr das mal ausprobieren wollt, bucht die ruhig bei uns. Das wird sicher der Wahnsinn...oder macht mich wahnsinnig. So wie Tante Sambi. Die bekommt diese Woche übrigens auch den kleinen Luca den habe ich jetzt in der Priesterkindergruppe angemeldet. Da muss sie ihn jetzt immer hinbringen und abholen. Ich muss arbeiten...

Bis dahin

eure Maid


----------



## Ugla (6. Juni 2016)

och mein armer kleiner Liebling

was haben dir die bösen Tanten in der Klosterschule nur wieder angetan

haben sie dich nicht zu Mittag schlafen lassen

mein armes Lucileinchen

ja die Mama muss dich da hin bringen

weil sie ja nun keine Zeit mehr für dich hat

Nein die liebe Tante Sambi würde das nie machen

und dich auch nie vergessen

hier - erst mal einen Lutscher für meinen kleinen Schatzi

 

Ach hallo ihr da ...

habt ihr das mitbekommen

da geht die Mama wieder tagsüber arbeiten

und überlässt den armen kleinen Luca

diesen Klosterschlampen

und wisst ihr warum? ...

 

Ja, Sie hat wen eingestellt der die Kosten im Auge hat

als wenn ich das nicht schon hätte

und dann noch nen Gobo

der ihr erstmal ne neue Druckerei angeschwatzt hat

oder zu mindest sagt das die neu ist

aber wie ich die Gobos kenne

haben die oben nur ein neues Firmenschild drangeschraubt

und das Briefpapier gewechselt

und ...

 

Was ist denn mein Süßer

ach du bist müde -

warte das Tantchen kommt gleich zu dir...

wo war ich stehen geblieben?

die Gobos - danke Grisuh

ach würdest du so nett sein und den kleinen Luca ein wenig schaukeln

dann schläft er besser ein

 

also - die haben der Maid doch glatt erzählt das die Personalkosten gestiegen sind

kein Wunder bei den Gehältern die sie sich auch noch mit ner Erfolgsprämie haben vergolden lassen

und was ist nun das Resultat?

Sie meinten man könne die Reporter auf Allianzseite ruhig sparen

die bringen sowieso keine guten Artikel

tja das hat sie nun davon

nun kann sie selber losziehen...

 

ah danke Kleiner schön das er eingeschalfen ist

und ihr da - seid ab nun gefällist leise

der süße kleine Liebling hat es so schon schwer

er bekommt nicht mal seinen Mittagsschlaf

in ausreichender Länge

 

Tja Gobos - kaum hat man Urlaub

schon meinen Sie die Zeitung gehört ihnen

und die Maid wäre ein leichtes Opfer

wobei sie bei Zweitem sogar Recht haben mögen

aber nicht mit mir

denen habe ich erstmal gezeigt wo die Harke hängt

die meinten das sie was hätten aber darüber könne man keinen Artikel machen

das ich nicht lache!

 

Natürlich könne Die es nicht!

das war mir klar

die können nur betrügen und abzocken

aber denen habe ich erstmal bewiesen was alles geht

auch wenn ich dafür etwas über diese Verräterelfen schreiben musste

das auch noch gut ankommt

 

Ja genau da habt ihr Recht

es fiel mir nicht - leicht im Gegenteil

aber was tut man nicht alles für die Ausbildung seiner Liebsten

Ja mein Kleiner - sogar auf deren Gören aufpassen

was du im überigen sehr gut machst

 

so nun aber genug davon

ich muss noch eben die Bücher prüfen

und 2 Gobos entlassen die zum Glück noch Probezeit haben

dann die Kalkulation von der Maid überprüfen

und meine Aufwandsentschädigung als Aufsichtratsvorsitzende anpassen

und der Miad dann klar machen das sie den Preis noch etwas erhöhen sollte

wenn sie davon auch noch den kleinen Luca satt bekommen will

 

und ihr könnt euch jetzt leise vom Acker machen

und euch den überaus hervorragenden Artikel

über die blutenden Elfen später durchlesen

wenn ihr die neuste Ausgabe von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

heute Abend wieder zum einmaligen Sonderpreis 

an dem Kiosk eures Vertrauens ersteht

was da drinen steht fragt ihr?

Na lasst euch doch ruhig mal überraschen ...

 

Grisuh - schau mal ob du zu diesem netten Schreitauren Kontakt bekommst

über den wir in der letzten Ausgabe berichteten

ich hätte da einen wichtigen und heiklen Auftrag 

der für so einen Spezialisten genau das Richige wäre...

 

so alle weg ...

dann lege ich mich so lange zu dem Kleinen

mit dem wurde lange nicht mehr gekuschelt...


----------



## Iluness (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr da,

Irgendwie funktioniert das mit dem Priesterkindergarten nicht...ich sage denen extra sie sollen Luca nicht schlafen lassen am Tag, weil er dann die ganze Nacht spielen möchte und da muss ich ja schlafen. Aber die legen ihn immer hin, bei Tante Sambi ist er immer quietschfidel sagt sie. Sie hätte nur zu tun und deshalb keine Zeit sich um Reporter bei der Allianz zu kümmern.

Ich glaube ich überfordere die alte Frau zu sehr. Luca sollte ganztags in den Kindergarten gehen. Diese Last ist sicher unerträglich für die arme alte Tante Sambi. Ich habe schon entschieden ihre Rente ähm Rendite anzuheben. Dann kann sie sich auch mal ein wenig ausruhen und das Leben genießen.

So ich muss jetzt los heute kommen die Wirtschaftsprüfer...ich wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt.

Also bis dann und wer die Zeitung noch nicht gelesen hat, sollte das schleunigst nachholen. Ihr wisst ja wo...
richtig auf http://www.der-bote.eu/

Da gibt es jetzt auch wieder Leserbriefe zu sehen.

Eure Maid


----------



## Ugla (15. Juni 2016)

Hallo ihr da

heute ist ja mal wieder was los hier

überall diese Wirtschaftsprüfer

da schafft die Maid es nicht den Kleinen von diesen Priestertanten abzuholen

aber ich bin ja eine nette Tante

und hole meinen kleinen Liebling gleich ab

 

Ach und Kleines ...

wenn du noch Zeit hast frag doch mal in der Druckerei nach

warum die den Druck nicht termingerecht hinbekommen haben

ach und von Crowdingens kam noch eine Nachricht

das er uns noch einen Termin geschickt hat

für ein Treffen der Magier

den sollten wir für ihn noch ergänzen ...

 

ja was weiß ich denn wie du das machen sollst

wie wäre es mit nem Kommentar drunter

so als Leserbrief ...

 

Ja weiß ich auch das der oft untergeht

aber den Artikel habe ich ja schon für dich fertig gemacht

und gedruckt ist der auch ...

 

das ist doch nicht mein Problem

sag es den Gobos das die sich was einfallen lassen sollen...

 

ja es ist schick das neues "Outfit der Woche"

das hast du gut gemacht ...

 

und wenn du die sprichst

sage ihnen das ich sehr sauer bin auf die

und wenn die dir noch mal unvollständige Informationen schicken

und wir uns dafür entschuldigen müssen

dann wirst du Konsequenzen ziehen müssen...

 

Na klar du - wieso sollte ich das tun

Du bist doch Chefredakteurin

da musst du dich dann mal durchsetzen ...

 

Nein ich weiß auch nicht wo die Belege für die Gobos sind ...

Mit Ablage habe ich sicher nichts zu tun

wenn das wer weiß dann  Du

ja ... oder Grisuh

 

Nein der ist nicht da

der hat zu tun

und bringt grad was rüber

nein nicht zu den Gobos ...

 

Was soll ich nicht vergessen?

ach so ja natürlich mache ich das noch

ist doch klar das ich denen hier noch sage

das die neue Ausgabe von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

nun wieder an jedem Kiosk zu bekommen ist ...

 

So ihr nun kommt mal mit

die Kleine ist hier sehr beschäftigt

und ihr könnt mich ja noch ein Stück begleiten

Also Kleines ich hole mal unseren Liebling ab

bis später ...

 

Was meint ihr? Die Kleine ist im Stress?

na klar ist sie das

von Buchhaltung hat die wenig Ahnung

das ist immer noch in erfahrenen Händen

genau - in meinen ...

 

Das sieht man schon daran

das die so durcheinander ist

und mir was erzählen will - von Werbung

 

Na klar weiß Die auch das -

wenn man keine Werbung macht

auch keiner erfährt was es so gibt ...

Das braucht sie MIr nicht erklären

Aber der Stress heute ....

 

So nun werde ich euch verlassen

ich muss dem Kleinen noch klar machen

das die Tante da gaaaaannzzzz böse Tanten sind

und das die nichts Gutes von oder für ihn wollen

was meint ihr? ...

 

klar bin ich die einzig GUTE Tante

er sagte ja schon mal Oma zu mir

was ich mir aber verboten hab

sooo alt bin ich ja nun auch nicht

obwohl als Oma ist man ja eine

übergeordnete Autorität - von daher ....


----------



## Ugla (12. August 2016)

Didumm didumm didei

endlich hab ich frei

didumm didumm didoooh

das macht die Tante froh ...

Ach Grisuh Urlaub ist doch was feines...

 

oh hallo ihr da

habt ihr auch grad frei?

und geniesst ihr auch das schöne Sommerwetter

lauschige Nächte die einen fast zum Arbeiten einladen

aber nein das tue ich dann doch nicht

ich habe schliesslich Urlaub

da ist arbeiten doch eher unschicklich ...

 

Was ich denn dann hier mache?

Na ich schaue nur mal nach dem Rechten

schliesslich bat mich die Maid darum

und so ganz nebenbei geht es immerhin um mein Urlaubs-Gold

und da weiß ich gern wo es hin geht

und noch mehr wo es her kommt!

 

Was haben wir denn hier

wie lange hat denn der Artikel gedauert

na gut es handelt sich um einen  über 1000 jährigen Dämonenkult

da kommt es auf ein paar Tage mehr ja auch nicht an ...

 

was steht da - behelmte Eulen

Tote durch Dämonenangriffe ach so ...

Dämonenangriffe ... das erinnert mich an die letzten Wochen

wobei es da leider keine Toten gab

nur gut das mein kleiner Liebling dafür noch zu klein ist

 

genau Kleiner - du hast es mal wieder erfasst

gut für die Priestertanten

in ihrem komischen Koster-Kindergarten

und nun soll ich wieder Schuld sein ...

 

woran fragt ihr ?

na das Luci da raus geflogen ist

ich sage euch die sind da sowas von kleinlich

 

erst beschweren sie sich das er immer schlafen will

und dabei ist Schlaf für Kinder so wichtig ...

dann verstehen sie nicht das er auch mal Hunger hat

und wenn die anderen Kinder ihm ihr Brot halt schenken

oder ihm etwas davon abgeben und teilen...

dann ist es doch vollkommen Ok

aber er soll es ihnen nicht wegnehmen

und dann nehmen sie ihm aber sein Spielzeug weg

kein Wunder das er schreit und die Welt nicht mehr versteht...

 

Nein Grisuh - der Dolch war nicht wirklich scharf

ich habe extra drauf geachtet

ich will doch nicht das er sich was tut...

 

nur gut das er da nicht mehr hin muss

wie soll er denn da was lernen

wenn diese pädagogisch fehlgeleiteten Kindergartentanten

den armen kleinen Kindern dort nur rosa Wolken prädigen

 

da kommen dann genau solche Leute bei raus

die sich bei uns in der Kneipe ausweinen

und ihr sinnloses Leben in viel zu teuerm Alkohol ertränken

oder sich von jedem Strassenhändler an der Ecke

irgendwelchen unnötigen Müll andrehen lassen

und von jedem abgezockt werden

Ja Kleiner - oder noch schlimmer - Priester und Paladine

 

Das habe ich der Maid ja auch gesagt

und ihr angeboten das ich so lange auf den Kleinen aufpasse

nur bis sie wen anderes gefunden hat

und es haben sich ja auch einige "Tagesmütter" vorgestellt

 

so ein Quatsch sagte ich ihr

der braucht keine Tagesmutter

der braucht ne Nachtmutter

oder eben eine liebe Tante wie mich

die gerne hilft und auf ihn aufpasst

 

Und was ist nun der Dank dafür

Tantchen ich schaffe es kaum noch Artikel fertig zu bekommen

und die Gobos tanzen mir auf der Nase rum

wen wundert es dachte ich nur

du warst doch auch in diesem Kindgarten

bevor ich dich da raus gerettet habe

 

Na zum Glück hat sich das ja nun geklärt

Was und wie geklärt fragt ihr

na die sind alle beim Einstellungstest durchgefallen

und da blieb dann halt nur die Tante als letzte Lösung

zur Belohnung habe ich dem Kleinen Süßen auch etwas geschenkt

musste ich ja - die Priestertanten haben ihm seinen Dolch ja nicht wieder gegeben

 

Was - Nein natürlich habe ich ihm nicht einen Neuen geschenkt

ich habe ihm Zwei geschenkt!

mit Einem konnte er ja schon gut umgehen

und er soll doch schliesslich auch was lernen

Genau Grisuh - früh übt sich ...

 

und was war - eben ...

das war auch wieder nicht richtig

da habe ich der Maid gesagt

bevor sie wieder grundlos rummeckert

und meint ihre Tante hätte ja keine Ahnung

von Kindererziehung und so

solle sie erst mal gut überlegen was sie nun sagt

 

Tja-  da seht ihr mal wie das ist

wenn man gutmütig ist und helfen will

das habe ich auch der Maid gesagt und sie gefragt

was sie meinen würde wo sie wohl jetzt wäre

wenn ich ihre Erziehung nicht in die Hand genommen hätte

so etwas vergisst sie schnell

wenn man sie nicht hin und wieder mal dran erinnert

 

und ihr trotziges - ich kann das auch alleine

und das mit dem Fuß aufstampfen

könne sie sich sparen ...

ich würde dann erst mal Urlaub machen

den brauche ich auch nach der ansterngenden Zeit

ständig irgendwelche Vorstellungstermine zu nachtschlafender Zeit

müssen die Priestertanten und Tagesmütter

das immer mitten in den Tag legen

wo anstänige Wirte schalfen?

 

Und nun komme ich hier an und was ist

nichts hat sie allein geschafft weil ...

der Kleine ja so anstrengend ist

genau Grisuh - immer alles auf die Kleinen abschieben

so geht das ja auch nicht ...

hab ich ihr auch schon öfter gesagt

wenn sie wieder auf Luci böse war

 

was so ja nicht stimmt

der ist voll lieb und frisst mir aus der Hand

ähm nein ich meine nicht dich Grisuh

ja -du bist auch lieb und

ja - du frisst mir auch aus der Hand

aber ich meint viel mehr Luci der seine liebe Tante Sambi anbetet

und genau das macht was ich ihm sage

voll lieb halt ...

 

Ist schon toll als Tante bist du eine

- übergeordnete Instanz -

und stehst als solche noch über den Eltern

aber das wird sie noch merken

schliesslich habe ich jetzt Urlaub

und dem Süßen vorher noch ein paar Tipps gegeben

wie er nie  wieder zu diesen bösen Priestertanten zurück muss

und was er tun soll damit er für immer zu der lieben Tante Sambi kommen kann

 

ja da bin ich so gespannt wie ihr

was die Maid denn da erwartet

und noch mehr was sie dann noch alles schafft

oder besser - Alles nicht schafft

 

so ihr ich will dann mal los

den Urlaub geniessen

und mich amüsieren gehen

genau Grisuh - über die Maid ...

 

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse

alles über die Eulen - die Dämonen und noch viel mehr

lest ihr heute wieder in

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/


----------



## Ugla (6. September 2016)

Hallo ihr ...

 

ihr müsst heute vorsichtig sein

hier soll irgendwo ein Loch sein

ja das ist wohl im laufe des Sommers recht groß geworden

also besser aufpassen wo ihr hintretet

nicht das ihr noch in dieses Sommerloch fallt

 

Was meinst du Grisuh

dir kann das nicht passieren

du fliegst ja

da haste wohl recht

 

ich denke aber

das das bald wieder kleiner wird

obwohl mal sagt das es so groß ist

das man eine ganze Legion bräuchte um es zu stopfen

 

da frage ich mich

ist es so tief oder eher so breit

wenn schon ganze Legionen dazu nötig sind es zu füllen

na ich werde die Maid mal drauf ansetzen

das zu klären

 

und wer weiß was für tolle Artikel in dem Sommerloch verschwunden sind

vielleicht findet ja wer von der Legion den einen oder anderen

wenn sie das Sommerloch stopfen

und sendet ihn uns zu

oder informiert uns

 

bis dahin euch allen einen schönen Tag

und passt auf wo ihr hintretet

so ein Legionär ist sicher etwas ...

angep... ähm sagen wir ...  wird angesäuert sein

wenn man ihm auf den Kopf tritt

 

bis dahin werde ich mich mal weiter

um den Kleinen von der Maid kümmern

genau Grisuh

da muss ich dann auch nicht so auf meine Wortwahl achten

 

also machts gut bis bald mal wieder


----------



## Ugla (1. November 2016)

Hallo ihr da...

 

ich bin etwas kurz angebunden heute

eigentlich wollte ich auch gar nicht her kommen..

genau Grisuh - eigentlich aber...

 

Aber die Maid meinte

Tantchen wenn du sowieso auf dem Weg bist

dann kannst du ja "mal eben" im Büro vorbei schauen

nach der Post sehen

und für die Weihnachtsgrüße noch mal die Kundenkartei mitbringen

das spart Zeit

 

Mal eben - ihr wisst was das heisst?

genau Grisuh - es klingt nach kurz

ist es aber nicht und vor allem

es kommt einem auf gar keinen Fall so vor

im Gegenteil es ähnelt eher einer Ewigkeit

 

Aber wenn sie meint ich sortiere die Kartei auch noch

oder suche die wichtigen Kunden für sie raus

dann hat sie sich aber geschnitten

weisst du was Kleiner ich habe da eine besser Idee

hat wer von euch Lust auf ein kleines Kartenspiel

oder einen Zaubertrick?

 

Ich hab da mal einen gesehen wo einer ein Kartenspiel hochgeworfen hat

und - welch Wunder - genau die gesuchte Karte auffing

ob ich das beherrsche fragt ihr

natürlich ... NICHT

 

aber man kann ja mal mit dem Üben anfangen

und wenn man eine Karteikarte fängt

dann ist es ja durchaus fraglich ob es die Richtige oder Falsche ist

das ist ja auch immer Betrachtungssache

und - für Weihnachtsgrüße - kann es da überhaupt eine Falsche sein?

Genau mein Kleiner - sicher nicht

 

Also Hopp ...

Bravo du hast eine gefangen

Heee nein nicht auffressen ....

zu spät ... naja -

dann hat die Maid jetzt wieder Zeit gespart

 

Zeit sparen ist eines ihrer neuen Hobbys

ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viel Zeit man sparen kann

Tantchen - kannst dies oder das gleich mitbringen das spart Zeit

Tantchen wenn ich das so mache spare ich Zeit

Tantchen wenn du das kombinierst sparst Du Zeit

So ist sie meine Kleine - superschlau und organisiert

denn das spart Zeit

 

mal drüber nachgedacht was das soll

und vor allem was das bringt

lach nicht Grisuh - ich meine das ernst

ja ich weiß - die Maid auch ...

nur kann sie es selbst nicht beantworten

 

Was ihr könnt es auch nicht und schaut mich ungläubig an

nehmen wir es doch mal wörtlich

Zeit SPAREN

wo zahle ich die Zeit ein?

wie hebe ich sie wieder ab?

und vor allem - gibt es Zinsen für gesparte Zeit?

So für ne Stunde gesparter Zeit im Monat 5 Min?

Ja Grisuh - jetzt darfst du gern lachen

 

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würde ich ja auch lachen

aber was für einen Quatsch bringen sie der armen Kleinen da bei

auf dem Seminar - erfolgreich Wirtschaften in 5 Tagen

haben die Dozenten da mal drüber nachgedacht

und vor allem - haben die in ihrem Leben schon mal selber richtig gearbeitet?

 

Wisst ihr - als Zamis und ich noch die Kneipe hatten

war Zeit sparen nie ein Thema

gut manchmal hätte ich schon gern Zeit gespart gehabt

dann hätten wir nicht so hetzten müssen

dann hätte ich einfach 10 Min abgehoben

und wäre nur 5 Min zu spät gekommen

statt ner viertel Stunde

 

Warum ich nur 10 Min abgehoben hätte und nicht gleich 15 fragst du

Na weil es nur 5 min Zinsen gab im Monat

und nicht siebeneinhalb

und die Reststunden hätte ich mir aufgehoben

falls der Sensenmann mal vor der Tür steht

 

dann hätte ich dem gesagt

Sorry - aber ich hab noch 2 Stunden gespart

komm einfach später noch mal wieder...

 

Aber egal wie viel Zeit ich nun gespart habe

ich muss mal wieder weiter

mein kleiner Liebling wartet auf mich

und du Grisuh...

 

sortiere mal die Kateikarten aus

die Maid will Zeit sparen und dabei kannst du ihr gut helfen

aber friss nicht alle auf einmal auf!

Und ihr - ihr könntet ihm dabei ruhig helfen

das spart Zeit!


----------



## Ugla (9. Februar 2017)

Hallo ihr da

wartet ihr schon lange?

ja tut mir leid

die Maid nimmt mich grad sehr in Anspruch

nicht nur das ich auf Lukie aufpassen muss

ach ist der Süüüß der Kleine

nein viel schlimmer

sie braucht nun auch noch Grisuh ständig

 

wofür fragt ihr

braucht die wohl nen kleinen Drachen

na weil der Große ja auf ihren Balg aufpasst?

ich bitte euch ...

solche frechen Bemerkungen haben hier nichts zu suchen!

 

Nein sie hat nicht nur den Kurs zur effinzienteren Zeitnutzung belegt

sie hat auch noch "Steigerung der Poduktivität durch Automatisierung" belegt

so ein Quatsch sage ich euch

aber Sie meinte nur - dann brauchen wir keine Reporter mehr

keine Reporter... und wie soll das funktionieren?

Wisst ihr was ich da als Antwort bekam?

Nein woher solltet ihr auch ....

 

Sie sagt doch allen ernstes

Ach Tantchen du bist alt ....

ALT!!! Ich glaube es hackt!

ich bin noch keine 80 jawohl!

Ok für euch Menschen ist das alt ...

aber ich bin eine Gnomin und grad in den besten Jahren

Oder was meinst du Grisuh ...

 

Ach der ist ja gar nicht da

den braucht sie für den Informationsaustausch

ja wegen der Konstuktion der neuen Maschine

ihr trotteliger Mann - genau der Lori

hat dafür extra eine Ausbildung zum

Ingenör gemacht - als Krieger!

und mit seinem IQ ja soo was von sinnvoll

und nun entwickelt er mit dem Gobo Trottel

eine neue Maschine

 

F unktionale

A rtikel

K onstruktions

E inheit für

NEWS

 

Die soll dann Artikelbausteine zufällig neu zusammensetzen

und so das Artikelschreiben automatisieren und Reporter sparen

tolle Idee - was ...

Ja - das erspart die Recherce und jede Menge Kosten

war ihr Argument

 

Und was kostet so eine Maschine wollte ich wissen

schliesslich müssen sich Investition und Ertrag ja decken

wie bei dem Pala Spezial der auf unser Getränkekarte steht

Ach wir haben für den Prototypen ein hervorragend geeignetes

leicht gebrauchtes Modell von einem Cousin vom Gobo bekommen

ein geniales Gerät - wie sie mir mit strahlenden Augen berichtete

 

Ganz einfach zu bedienen und soo toll

man zieht nur an nem Hebel der seitlich angebracht ist

schon setzten sich in der Mitte drei Walzen in Bewegung

die nach kurzer Zeit stehen bleiben

und schon hat man einen Artikel

das geht Kinderleicht selbst Luki kann das schon...

 

Aha dachte ich

wenn der Apparat von dem stammt von dem ich vermute das er stammt

dann kann es sein das die Walzen nicht immer so genau arbeiten

und einige Kombinationen häufiger und mache NIE auftauchen

zum  Beispiel die wo früher drei 7-ener zu sehen waren

funtioniert er nur wenn man ein Silberling einwirft?

 

Ja genau - genial oder!?!

und die kleine Störung nutzen wir ja gerade damit nicht

 " viele Tote" "auf Hochzeitsfeier" "bei der Allianz"

raus kommt.

Und ich dadurch weniger Ausschuss bei der

"Plausibilitätsprüfung" habe.

Clever oder Tantchen?

 

Ja seeehhhr clever

ich frage mich nur welcher der beiden Trottel ihr das so verkauft hat

der eine - der es nicht besser weiß

oder der andere der es genau weiß

na egal - Trottel bleibt Trottel

und wisst ihr was 2 Trottel zusammen ergben?

Na eine Trotteline und zwar eine Große!

 

In einer Zeitung zählen Fakten

genau da habt ihr Recht und ...

genau DAS habe ich ihr auch gesagt

Und was bekam ich als Antwort

wir machen doch Fakten

manchmal sogar alternative

 

Aha dachte ich

alternative Fakten

verpackt in kurze Sätze

die dann sogar der Kriegertrottel versteht

falls er überhaupt lesen kann ...

 

Und du meinst aus 3 mal 10 Satzbausteinen kannst du Artikel machen

die klingen am Ende ja alle gleich

Das taten sie mit den Reportern doch auch schon - war ihre Antwort

und damit ich nicht zu viel zu tun habe

haben wir vor die Anzahl der Walzen auf 5 zu erhöhen

dann kannst du hier und da mal ein oder zwei Bausteine streichen

 

und bei den Lesern ist es doch auch wie beim Kleinen

die gucken auf die tollen Bilder im Outfit

was eine Marktanalyse deutlich bewiesen hat

und die wenigsten lesen die Artikel tatsächlich

zur Not müssen wir halt mehr Bilder bringen

 

Ja dachte ich - oder weniger Anhaben auf den Bildern

das geht sicher auch - zu mindest bei Kriegern

Und du meinst das du so eine Zeitung machen kannst?

Klar Tantchen - du hast doch damals selber gesagt

das man es mit ner Zeitung sogar zur Weltherrschaft bringen kann

 

Also wirklich was denkt die Kleine sich

als wenn ich je die Weltherrschaft angestrebt hätte

gut der Rat der Zwerge vor einigen Jahren ..

aber die sind ja freiwillg zu mir gekommen

genau wie der Magierkreis

und die Richter in Silbermond - wobei ..

das war ein Freundschaftsdienst für den armen Gobo

dafür musste er ja auch ins schwarze Konziel

 

Nein die Weltherrschaft habe ich sicher nicht angestrebt

es hat sich halt so ergeben ...

Aber ob man das mit alternativen Fakten schafft

die aus einer

FAKE -News Maschine stammen ...

da glaube ich ja nicht dran

Ihr etwa? Dann schreibt es hier gern drunter

Denn auf -Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

werdet ihr noch etwas warten müssen

 

wenn ich bedenke wer da jetzt dran arbeitet

wundert es mich nicht wenn dort nicht noch etwas Explosives bei raus kommt.

Genau der Inhalt der Werkstatt zum Beispiel

So ich geh jetzt besser mal Grisuh suchen 

bevor dem noch was passiert...


----------



## Ugla (20. Februar 2017)

Tja nun ist es soweit

aber das war ja abzusehen

das alles mal zu Ende geht

nein nicht mit uns Grisuh

und sicher auch nicht hier

wo ihr hin und wieder mal vorbei schaut

 

Aber das mit den Reportern

mit den so genannten Veranstaltungshinweisen

oder auch im Klartext  Werbung 

für was auch immer...

 

und wie sollte es auch anders sein

auch das muss das Tantchen ja mal wieder selber machen

 

weisst du Tantchen, sagte die Kleine

wir haben ja jetzt keine Reporter mehr

weil wir sie nicht mehr brauchen

und wollen aber nicht so einfach mit dem altmodischen Gedruckten aufhören

ohne unsere Leser auf die neue Technik hinzuweisen

kannst du da nicht noch mal einen Artikel draus machen

du konntest das immer sooo gut ...

 

merkt ihr was?

du hast das immer soo gut gemacht...

genau - das heisst ja nicht das es Gut war

sondern das es gut war das ICH es gemacht habe

 

und wofür werde ich da eingetauscht

nicht etwa für neue Reporter

nicht für bessere Storys

oder gar für interessante Leserbriefe oder Beiträge

nein ich werde gegen einen Automaten getauscht

der wohl möglich auch noch Leserbriefe schreibt

tja was denkt ihr wie ich mich da gefühlt habe...

 

Nur lässt das Geschäftsleben eben wenig Platz für Gefühle

also bin ich mal nach Ratched

und habe mir den tollen Automaten angesehen

incognito natürlich

 

wie ich da ungesehen rein gekommen bin fragt ihr?

na war einfach .- der Gobo war ja wieder "Arbeiten"

wie er es immer nennt

genau Grisuh - er saß in der Kneipe und betrank sich

 

was soll ich euch sagen

ich habe da erst mal den Prototypen mitgenommen

heeee was heisst hier Sabotage

das war Rettung der Arbeitsplätze - jawohl!!!

 

Wie es dann danach zu der Verpuffung kam

die die Werkstatt ein wenig ausräumte

ist mir wirklich schleierhaft

und wer jetzt sagt ich hätte damit etwas zu tun

den verklage ich!!!

 

Alles nur Lügen

genau wie der Artikel den der Gobo dann schrieb

in dem angeblich die Druckerei abgebrannt ist

das ist eine Lüge

die er wohl als Alibi nutzt

um den Verkauf dieser komischen

FAKE-NEWS-APPARATE

anzukurbeln

 

Mal ehrlich wie soll denn der Artikel gedruckt werden

wenn die Druckerei abgebrannt ist

für wie blöd hält der olle Gobo euch denn?

 

Tja und was sagte die Maid dazu?

Dann haben wir endlich die Produktion hier bei uns

und nicht in Ratched bei dem Gobo

noch Fragen wer da als Täter in Betracht kommt?

Oder haltet ihr es für sinnvoll sein eingesetztes Kapital

eigenständig zu verbrennen oder in die Luft zu sprengen?

 

Von daher hätte ich schon eine Idee wer es war

das habe ich auch der Versicherung gesagt

und auf den Gobo und seinen  Komplizen den ollen Krieger hingewiesen

die ja mit der Produktion von der Taschenausgabe begonnen haben

und - wie ich vermute ist ihnen wohl das Kapital ausgegangen

und sie wollten für die Druckerei kassieren

fand der Agent der Versicherung auch sehr plausibel

 

Ob ich da auch investiert habe fragt ihr?

Natürlich nicht!!!

Wer kauft denn schon ONLINE-FAKE-NEWS-APPARATE...

 

Tja Tantchen du verkennst die Möglichkeiten

wir wollen eine Restaurant App rausbringen

da kannst du dann ganz schnell eine Kneipe finden

ach ja - wo es kaum mehr welche gibt

sollte eine Walze mit 2 oder 3  Plätzen reichen

also für die Horde und die Allianz zusammen

und ein Dating-App braucht auch Keiner

mit sozialen Kontakten

 

Also wirklich - wer in so etwas investiert - verliert

aber das soll nun nicht mehr mein Problem sein

um die Abonenten und die Apps

soll sich die "kleine Lady" mal schön selber kümmern

um die technischen Probleme die da immer auftauchen

kümmert sich ja schon ihr Krieger-lover

 

Da kann ich meine sonst so kostbare Zeit

ja lieber den wichtigen Dingen widmen

genau der Erziehung von Lucie

er hat schon gelernt ein so trauriges Gesicht zu machen

das er gar nicht betteln muss

sondern die Leute ihm freiwillig etwas in den Pappbecher legen

 

Wie das ist empöhrend

ich verderbe den Kleinen ja

noch nie etwas vom richtigen Leben gehört

und jeder ist mal klein angefangen

jaaa - selbst Gnome - du Scherzbold

 

und mal ehrlich

was soll er denn machen

wenn seine Eltern ihre Energie

in ein aussichtsloses Unternehmen stecken

 

Tja so ist es nun bestellt um

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

der nach gut viereinhalb Jahren

etlichen Artikeln

einiger Arbeit und vor allem

jeder Menge Spaß

heute seine letzten Artikel abdruckt

 

Und wie geht es mit mir weiter?

sieht man sich hier noch?

oder bist du gänzlich verschwunden?

fragt ihr mich

 

nun ich sagte ja schon

die Erziehung von Lucielein

wird mich stark in Anspruch nehmen

aber hin und wieder 

werde ich euch von den Fortschritten berichten

oder euch einige Geschichten erzählen 

die mir so widerfahren sind

klar Grisuh - auch von dir natürlich

 

Wie ich denn nun mein Gold verdiene

wo ja weder die Kneipe ähm... Schenke

noch die Zeitung für Einkommen sorgt

na das ist doch ganz einfach

wisst ihr ich wollte ja schon immer

eine neue Rubrik in der Zeitung haben

 

Horoskope!

 

genau das fehlte uns immer

und da ich ja den Prototypen vor der Explosion retten konnte

werdet ihr demnächst und ganz exclusiv

euer persönliches Horoskope

nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen

und esotherischen Gesichtspunkten

gegen eine kleine Spende

persönlich zugesandt bekommen...

 

So Grisuh

sag auf Wiedersehen

wir müssen uns um die Erziehung kümmern

und mal sehen was Lucie heute so im Becher hatte ...

also auf bald mal wieder

 

und nicht vergessen

Heute die letzte Ausgabe von

-Der BOTE - http://www.der-bote.eu/

und wer weiß

vllt bald mal wieder ein neues Kapitel von

"Ein Herz für Gnome" 

wenn Lucie mir dazu die ´Zeit lässt

 

Was heisst hier nicht so schnell ...

woher ihr denn nun eure Infos bekommt

na schaut mal auf die schwarzen Bretter

hier :

http://www.nachtliga-forum.de/

zum Beispiel oder auch hier:

http://todeswache-rp.forumieren.org/

 

und viel Glück beim suchen ...

 

 

So Grisuh die sind jetzt erst mal beschäftigt

winke schön und auf bald mal wieder...

 

_Abspann:_

_*Sambi winkt allen zu_

_*Grisuh wartet bis Sambi draussen ist, bläst einen Rauchkringel in die Luft, wackelt mit den Backen und lässt einen Dreimaster aus Rauch durch den Ring fliegen. Er grinst kurz und verschwindet dann, wie der Rauch, einfach im Nichts._


----------



## Ugla (6. März 2017)

Ach Tantchen du hast doch jetzt soo viel Zeit

kannst du nicht mal beim ausräumen der Druckerei helfen

wir brauchen den Platz für unsere neuen Fake-News-Maschinen...

Pah mit helfen - das würde ja bedeuten das noch wer da wäre

um den Mist hier raus zu räumen ...

Aber nix is - die Kleine treibt sich rum

der olle Krieger "besorgt Material"

und wer ist wieder die Dumme ...

 

Oh hallo ihr da

schön euch zu sehen

wollt ihr mir helfen?

Das finde ich ja gut

also Du da nimm dir mal diese Ecke da vor

und Du - ja genau Du der so dumm guckt

rechts von dir der Stapel - der muss raus ...

und die hübsche Lady darf dir gern dabei helfen

na geht doch ...

 

Ob das auch weg kann fragt du

lass mal sehen

puh ist das verstaubt

wäre schon früher mal nötig gewesen hier auszumisten

hmm ein Zusatz zum "Soldatenhandbuch" von Dalvar

das ist ja schon über 10 Jahre alt

ich schau mir das besser mal an

 

 
_[ TM Dalvar 26.11.2006__]
 
Ergänzungen für Gnome und Soldaten welche sich in einem vergleichbaren psychologischen Zustand befinden


Hinweise:
Dieser Anhang an das Soldatenhandbuch wurde in Reaktion auf die vermehrt zugesandten An-/ und Nachfragen gnomischer Kameraden erstellt. Sobald wir die hierdurch entstandenen Schäden beseitigt haben, wird eine aktualisierte Form des Handbuchs auf Wunsch zugesandt.
Die Redaktion des kleinen Soldatenhandbuchs bearbeitet auch gerne weitere und persönliche Nachfragen, aus Budgetgründen bittet sie jedoch davon abzusehen, die Anfragen weiterhin direkt in die Barracke der Redaktion zu befördern.
Durch´s Fenster.
Nachts.
Per Panzerfaust.

1. Es ist nicht gestattet einen vorgesetzten Offizier durch Zünden einer Bombe in Kopfnähe zu wecken.
2. Die korrekte Bezeichnung für einen Soldaten oberhalb des Ranges des Marschalls ist "Feldmarschall", nicht "Der Kerl mit dem albernen Helm".
3. Es ist nicht gestattet exakte Zeichungen von vorgesetzten Offizieren "zufällig auf dem Schlachtfeld liegen zu lassen".
4. Es ist nicht gestattet Name, Einsatzort und persönliche Ängste des Offiziers auf der Hinterseite besagter Zeichnung zu hinterlassen.
5. Zu versuchen sich in dem Bart eines Zwerges zu verstecken ist weder unter strategischen, noch unter gesundheitlichen Gesichtspunkten eine gute Idee.
6. Die korrekte Antwort auf einen rechtmässigen Befehl ist nicht " Warum?".
7. "Ich hielt es für eine gute Idee" ist keine ratsame Antwort. UNABHÄNGIG von dem vorhergenden Teil des Gesprächs.
8. Paladine können zwar durch Handauflegen heilen, aber dieses Angebot gilt in speziellen Fällen nur für Körperbereiche oberhalb der Gürtellinie.
9. Mechanische Eichhörnchen sind nicht befugt das Kommando zu übernehmen.
10. Die korrekte Weise sich bei einer Besprechung zu melden ist "Gefreiter meldet sich wie befeohlen" und nicht "IHR KÖNNT MIR NICHTS BEWEISEN!".
11. Wahnsinniges Kichern ist bei offziellen Anlässen möglichst zu unterlassen.
12. Trotz frappierender Ähnlichkeit handelt es sich bei den Augen von Nachtelfen nicht um Glühbirnen, demzufolge ist davon abzusehen zu versuchen sie herauszuschrauben.
13. Du bist nicht das Maskotchen der psychologischen Kriegsführung.
14. Kein vorgesetzter Offizier möchte wissen, was du mit 2 Kisten Sprengpulver, einen pinken Hut und eine Gummiente anstellen kannst und warum du diese Dinge unter deinem Feldbett aufbewahrst.
15. Es gibt kein standartisiertes Verfahren um diese drei Dinge beim Versorgungsoffizier anzufordern.
16. Es ist nicht gestattet vorgesetzten Offizieren mit dunkler Magie zu drohen.
17. Es ist nicht gestattet vorgesetzte Offiziere, welche bezweiflen das du dunkle Magie beherscht, um eine Haarprobe und etwas Blut zu bitten.
18. Bannkreise aus Hühnerblut funktionieren nicht gegen Offiziere.
19. Selbstschussanlagen funktionieren gegen Offiziere, von ihrem Einsatz wird jedoch abgeraten.
20. Man kann seinen Offizier nicht bei der Horde gegen "2 Barren Arkanit" eintauschen.
21. Auch nicht gegen einen Barren.
22. Auch nicht gegen "Ein bisschen Sprengstoff, muss wirklich nicht viel sein".
23. "Den Rasen sprengen" ist kein militärischer Befehl und die "Verbrannten Lande" sind kein Beispiel für das erfolgreiche Anwenden des selbigen.
24. Dampfpanzer können sich nicht in riesige Kampfroboter verwandeln.
25. Wenn es dich dazu bringt, länger als 12 Sekunden zu kichern, ist es wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Idee.
26. Maßvolles anwenden von Gewalt meint nicht, dass du nach der Explosion den Kraterradius ausmessen sollst.
27. Der Befehl einen "Warnschuss" abzugeben beinhaltet nicht folgende Dinge:
Taktische Luftschläge,
200-Kilo Bomben,
Das Entvölkern eines Landstriches über 10 km²,
Etwas das du mit 2 Kisten Sprengpulver, einem pinken Hut und einer Gummienten anstellen kannst
28. Die Schlachtpläne eines vorgesetzten Offizier sollten nicht mit "Das erinnert mich an das, was wir damals in Gnomeregan versucht haben." kommentiert werden.
29. Gnome sind nicht die "überlegene Rasse, bestimmt die Welt zu beherschen".
30. Wenn ihr es seid, warum habt ihr dann eure eigene Stadt kontaminiert ?
31. Geheimer Plan ? In wie fern kann das Auslöschen von 80 Prozent eurer Bevölkerung Teil eines geheimen Plans sein ?
32. ...... das.. das....... das macht erstaunlicherweise Sinn, ja...... und was haben die Enten damit zu tun ?
33. mhh....... natürlich, verstehe. Was ? ja ja, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich das Gerät-das-Worte-hören-und-aufschreiben-kann-und-das-garantiert-nicht-explodiert ausgeschaltet habe, warum ?
34. Oh._

 

Nein das kann auf gar keinen Fall weg!

so ein wichtiges Zeitdokument

das ich schon in meiner Jugend gelesen habe

da hängen soo viele Erinnerungen dran

und bevor jemand auf die dumme Idee kommt zu fragen

 

Weder Zamis noch Ich hatten mit dem sogenannten "Vorfall"

damals in Gnomeregan etwas zu tun!

Wer da was anderes behauptet lügt

wir waren damals viel zu klein ...

hey - lach nicht pack den Stapel an und gut is!

 

wo war ich stehen geblieben

zu klein -genau und der Knopf war auch viel zu hoch

als das ich da hätte ankommen können...

ja - mach du nur deine Scherze

wie die die sich über das "Gnomenrennen" lustig machen

das am 10.03. um 20 Uhr stattfindet

dabei sind es immer die selben Scherze die ihr Lulatsche macht

und das wo wir genau so hoch springen können wie ihr

nur das wir unter Dinge passen

an denen ihr euch den Kopf stoßt

 

Genau Grisuh ...

das finde ich lustig!

 

Ob wir darüber auch nen Artikel bringen?

merkst du noch was oder  willste den Gobos Konkurrenz machen?

Du trägst da grad die Setzkästen raus

was du im übrigen super machst

und hier allen zeigst wie stark du bist

ja ein echter Krieger - da hast du recht

 

Nein wenn ihr etwas über dieses Gnomenrennen wissen wollt

wird euch ein Blick auf das schwarze Bord nicht erspart bleiben

schau einfach hier

 

https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/17615112722

 

das ist aber umständlich

und man bekommt nur allgemeine Infos

tja so ist das jetzt halt ...

ohne - Der BOTE -

 

Wo der Rest vom Handbuch ist fragst du

du sollst hier nicht lesen sondern einen Schlag reinhauen

aber wenn du hier fertig bist kannst du das sicher in der Bibliothek finden

schau mal hier

 

https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/831333324

 

ob wir das nachdrucken?

Meine Liebe Frau Paladina

unterhalte dich da mal mit deinem Kriegerkollegen drüber

der wird dir das sicher erklären

und vergiss nicht vorher da hinten noch mal zu fegen

 

Ich sehe schon ihr seit wirklich super

und schafft da ganz gut allein

da brauche ich ja nicht mal mehr auf euch aufpassen

genau Grisuh - du machst das schon...

dann werde ich mich mal nach Hause begeben

und der Maid sagen das ich das hier gut allein geschafft habe

ihr braucht mich ja nicht mehr oder?


----------



## Ugla (6. Dezember 2017)

Oh Hallo

schön dich mal wieder zu treffen ...

Ja, wir haben uns lange nicht gesehen, da hast Du recht.

Wie es mir so geht fragst Du.

Nun ja, die Geschäfte ... und dann noch der Kleine von der Kleinen

das raubt mir nicht nur meine kostbare Zeit sondern kostet auch noch jede Menge Nerven.

 

Nein der Kleine ist ganz Handzahm aber diese komischen Priestertanten aus der Priesterschule ...

Ja das stimmt, merkwürdige alte Tanten sind das.

Stell dir vor neulich wollten die mich für ein komisches Spiel mit so nem Ball begeistern.

Nein ich sollte da nur Linienrichter sein.

Na dache ich mir - so schwer kann das ja nicht sein.

So ne Linie richten ... Dabei waren die schon ganz gerade

was gibt es da zu richten fragte ich

Na Tantchen du sollst beim Spiel aufpassen das alles Gut ist

 

Alles gut !?!

Und dann meinen die ollen Tanten das es ja auch gerecht zugehen muss

da frage ich dich - ist es nicht gerecht wenn man etwas nachhilft um den Kleinen gewinnen zu lassen

Das sahen die verstocketen Priestertanten etwas anders

Und wenn ich auch selten Glaube, vom Glauben halte ich ja nichts, aber ...

hier glaube ich echt das die an der Realität vorbei erziehen.

Kein Wunder das am Ende dann solche Ergebnisse rauskommen

Seine Mutter wäre der beste Beweis dafür

hab ich auch dem Kleinen gesagt.

 

Die mit ihren Fake News Apparaten

hätte ich ihnen nicht den Umbau zum Horoskope erstellen verkauft

würden die heute wohl unter die Müllsammler gehen - diese Flaschen

Da lobe ich mir meine Erziehung

 

Den Kleinen haben die Rückbauten der Automaten weitaus mehr interessiert

und nachdem er gesehen hat was dabei raus kommt wenn man die in der Schule aufstellt

war er mehr als Begeistert. Damit hat er sogar das Rechnen schnell gelernt.

Er weiß nun genau was 10% vom Gewinn sind und hat verstanden

das wenn man auf dem Pausenhof dafür Werbung macht

dieser Wert durchaus steigen kann.

 

Und noch was Gutes hatte es

es zeigte ihm das im Gegensatz zu den Priesterschülern

es bei Paladinschülern deutlich mehr zu holen gibt

Nicht weil die mehr haben sondern weil sie großzügiger damit um sich werfen.

Das haben die meist von den Eltern so gelernt

die auch immer mit ihrem Gold prahlen müssen

Was man meist schon an der Rüstung sehen kann.

 

Und das Priester zwar nicht auf bunte Früchte, Sterne oder 3 "7en" stehen

aber ganz entzückt sind wenn da so heilige Sprüche bei raus kommen.

Und mir ist es doch egal ob man bei 3 x 7 gewinnt oder beim Spruch

"Das Himmelreich - beschenkt dich - reich"

Hauptsache das tritt nicht zu oft ein

Denn meistens muss da was wie

"geben ist seeliger denn nehmen" stehen

und schon geben sie gern noch mehr ...

 

Auch etwas das sich der Junge zu merken hat!

Selbst wenn er dann nicht seeliger wird

so hilft er doch den armen Gebern dazu.

Hab ich ihm jedenfalls genau erklärt

und dank der 10% hat er es verstanden

und auch nicht son schlechtes Gewissen dabei.

 

Ja Grisuh - ich weiß das ich nett bin und

ihm da ganz viele Sorgen abnehme.

Und somit auch zu 90% an seinem Seelenheil beteidigt bin

Was tut man nicht alles für seinen lieben Kleinen.

 

Sei mir nicht böse ich muss dann mal wieder

die Erziehung nimmt einen schon ganz schön mit

Termine über Termine ...

Ja dir auch noch einen schönen Tag

und hoffentlich sehen wir uns bald mal wieder

ich freue mich ja immer dich zu sehen

und dann hab ich vielleicht auch mehr Zeit

um mir deine Geschichte anzuhören

 

Komm Grisuh - winkt noch nett zum Abschied

und auf Bald mal wieder


----------



## Ugla (28. März 2018)

Ja Hallo ...

klar erinnere ich mich noch an dich

schön dich hier in Eisenschmiede zu treffen

was ich hier mache?

Na ich brauch noch Blankopapier

Nein - ich brauch die für eine Radierung

 

Ich bin unter die Kunsthändler gegangen

Nach dem ich nun alleine auf den Kleinen Süßen aufpassen muss

ist eine Kneipe sicher nicht der beste Arbeitsplatz

obwohl mir die Arbeitszeiten ja sehr zusagten

Aber als freischaffende Künstlerin kann ich mir Die zum Glück frei einteilen

und habe so immer Zeit für den Balg der Kleinen

 

Nein die habe ich auf Pilgerreise geschickt

so kann sie sich ganz ihrem Göttern widmen

ihr Trottel von Mann kann sie beschützen

und hat so immerhin das Gefühl das er wichtig ist

Und nein Angst habe ich nicht um die Beiden

Er ist es gewohnt ne Menge Tiefschläge einzustecken

und Sie liebt ihn so abgöttisch das sie sich voll der Heilung hingegeben hat

Was soll da passieren?

 

Nein ich konnte sie nicht von den  Vorteilen eines Schattenaspektes überzeugen

Aber um ihr die Möglichkeit zu geben sich dem Heilen ungestört zu widmen

habe ich mich aufgeopfert und mir und dem Kleinen

eine ruhige Hütte nahe Gnomeregan gekauft

und kann mich da jetzt ganz ungestört der Kunst widmen

 

Ob ich male?

Nee, ich widme mich der Kalligrafie

Das ist die Kunst der Schrift

für die farbliche Gestaltung sind der Kleine und Grisuh zuständig

nachdem Grisuh dem Kleinen gezeigt was man mit einem Buntstift alles machen kann

ist er nicht mehr zu bremsen

und kritzelt jedes Blatt Papier voll das er finden kann

So helfen die Beiden mir das Schulgeld für den Kleinen zusammen zu bekommen

Ja ich musste der Maid versprechen das der Kleine nur von der Besten! Lehrerin unterrichtet wird

 

Ja genau von mir

Und ich bin halt teuer!

 

Also bitte mit Kinderarbeit hat das nichts zu tun

ihm macht das Malen ja riesig Spaß

ist eine gute Vorbereitung für später

als Grundlage der Kalligraphie unerlässlich

und zur Not macht Grisuh halt weiter

 

Auf Motiv und Ausdruck kommt es ja nicht an

viel Wichtiger ist der Namenszug der drunter steht

und den beherrsche ich schon fast so gut wie damals die Unterschrift von Kawagruhl

ja, dem Wachoberfutzi den sie immer noch wegen Urkundenfälschung suchen

Das kann mir aber jetzt nicht mehr passieren

die Horde kennt den "Allianz Künstler" ja nicht

 

Na klar verkaufe ich die Bilder Denen

Wie das funktioniert

Na der dumme Golbin hat seinem Kumpel

der früher die Auktionen gemacht hat und

sich von dem Gewinn zur Ruhe gesetzt hat

meine echt tolle Geschäftsidee verkauft

und ihn überzeugt das man mit

entarteter Kunst der Allianz

jbei der Horde jede Menge Gold verdienen kann

 

Ob die Bilder bei denen beliebt sind?

Würde ich sonst Papier für die Radierungen brauchen?

Die werden da grad nachgefragt und erleichtern mir die Arbeit doch sehr

und man will den Kleinen ja auch nicht überfordern

da brauch ich auf dem blanko Blatt

nur noch den richtigen Namen drunter schreiben und ...

den Preis verdoppeln

 

Wer die Kauft?

Na die Blutelfen waren die Ersten

als sie hörten das diese Bilder in Silbermond verboten sind

wollte jeder eines haben

 

Die Orkse kaufen Die, weil die so aussagekräftig sind

einige sehen die große Schlacht andere ein Gemetzel in dem Gekritzel

 

Die Tauren mögen die Farben

sie schlagen ihnen zwar machmal auf den Magen

beim Wiederkäuen

sorgen aber für etwas Schwung im Darm und

werden gern von den Schamanen bei Verdauungsproblemen empfohlen

 

Die Trolle verwenden sie bei ihren Voodoo Ritualen

 

Die Gobos sehen darin eine echte Wertanlage mit unendlicher Rendite

 

Nur diese vergammelten Untoten sind schwierig

Sind halt kulturell unterentwickelte Kunstbanausen

 

Na klar lohnt das

auch wenn ich Gobos ja nicht so sehr mag

so gibt es doch Ausnahmen

Nein, nicht Nix! Der Obertrottelgobo

der taugt grad so als Laufbursche

aber sein Freund der Auktionator

der hat wenigsten den, den Gobos nachgesagten, Geschäftssinn

 

So sei mir nicht böse

ich kann den Kleinen nicht so lange ohne Aufsicht lassen

und muss auch noch ein wenig üben

für die Radierungen brauche ich einen anderen berühmten Namen

den beherrsche ich aber noch nicht so gut

als das er als Original durchgeht

 

Wobei man darauf bei einer Radierung ja nicht so pingelig sein sollte

und gerade Die bei Dokumenten eine Fälschung entlarven

kommt es im Kunstbereich dieser Stilrichtung

wohl nicht drauf an

 

und wenn doch?

Na dann bekommt der Gobo wohl ein Problem

Flieg schon mal vor mein Kleiner

ich habe hier noch kurz geschäftlich eine  Kleinigkeit zu erledigen

und Dir noch nen schönen Tag

du siehst ja - ich bin beschäftigt


----------



## Ugla (5. Juli 2018)

oh hallo du

ja ich bin ausnahmsweise mal wieder in der Bibliothek

nee wegen der Ausbuildung der beiden Kleinen

lach nicht - auch bei uns Gnomen sagt man zum Nachwuchs "die Kleinen"

und die sind ja schon recht groß geworden

hahaha  natürlich für Gnome du Lulatsch

 

Wer das süße Mädchen ist

na die Freundin von Luci

ein echtes Talent ... was Schriftkunde angeht

aber sie hat ja auch ne gute Lehrerin

ja Süße ... die Tante macht das schon

 

was ich hier suche

nun die Maid sagte ich solle meinem Kleinen einmal das Buch besorgen

in dem der Ursprung des Priestertums bei uns Gnomen beschrieben wird

damit er neben der Ausbildung zum Ingeneur noch mal was anderes, sinnvolles lernt

 

Nee du - die wollte nicht das ich ihm dabei unterstütze

Sie meinte wo das enden würde könnte sie sich schon vorstellen

lach nicht - natürlich nicht in tollen Explosionen und großen Löchern in der Erde

und dann fing sie wieder mit der alten Geschichte um Gnomeregaan an...

als ob ich da was für könnte....

 

böswillige Unterstellung sind das...

da hast du Recht Grisuh

dabei war die Schüttelmaschine für die Spezialtinte

die immer gerührt werden muss

mit dem Hamsterantrieb echt klasse

die Luci entwickelt hat bis ... tja

 

Genau Süße das ist das Problem mit der Tinte

das sie einfach nicht zur Ruhe kommen darf sonst ...

ähm ... also ... ja ... weil sie dann ...

also ... sonst leuchtet sie halt nicht so

das ist nähmlich eine Tinte die ganz tolle ähm  ... leuchtende Farben hat

die man dann für .... also... man streicht sie halt über die alte Schrift um diese ...

ähm ... na man sieht sie dann besser

nein Süße - das ist nun so - und Die hier brauchen nichts weiter zu wissen

ich erkläre es dir später wenn wir allein sind noch mal genauer

 

Tja und nun suchen wir halt das Original dieser blöden Priesterabschrift

damit dann die beiden Kleinen was lernen

ah da steht es ja ...

hmmm ... hier Süße siehst du das ...

das ist das geheime Zeichen des alten Besens ...

das war meine Lehrerin ... ja

und wenn du da genau hinsiehst dann siehst du das das kein Original ist.

ähm... also vom Besen

aber die Fäl... ähm Änderungen sind kaum zu sehen

hmmm ... was meinst du da zu sehen .. zeig mal her ...

komisch ich erinnere mich gar nicht mehr an das Buch...

 

Nein was da vorher stand kann man nicht mehr lesen...

und ich erinnere mich auch nicht mehr daran

aber es gibt da ne Möglichkeit ...

ähm .. nicht hier und jetzt ... das erkläre ich dir später

und wir sind ja auch wegen Luci hier - wisst ihr ja

 

Nein Kleiner du musst heute nicht mit deinem Vater lernen

der versucht gerade den Hamsterantrieb zu verbessern

ja mal wieder ...

nein ich hoffe auch das es heute besser klappt

immerhin hat es mich schon 5 Hamster gekostet...

Wieso fragt ihr?

 

Na weil da ein dummer Krieger meint er hätte die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen

und sein Kompanion - der Goblin - ihm etwas beweisen muss

nein nicht das er ne Kelle nimmt sondern ...

ja genau grisuh - das seine Ingeneurskunst schneller explodiert als die der Gnomeningeneure

das Gefühl hab ich auch - da  hast du mal wieder Recht Grisuh

 

ehrlich - diskutiere nie mit nem Krieger

der hat es zwar nicht mit der Intelligenz aber der hat Muskeln

und die lässt er nicht nur spielen wenn er nicht weiter weiß

also Kleine - gib ihm das Gefühl das er eh der Bester und Stärkste ist

dann ist der ruhig und du hast auch deine Ruhe

und wenn er meint er hat damit Recht - lass ihm in dem Glauben ...

 

So ihr beiden Süßen geht mal los und sucht uns noch ein verstaubtes Buch

das in etwa dieses Format hat und ganz wichtig...

die Gleiche Papierqualität

diesen letzen Satz müssen wir unbedingt ände...

ähm den nehmen wir dann zum üben...

ja mit der tollen Tinte...

 

Heee kleines Fräulein nicht so schnell

erst wenn es perfekt ist gehen wir ans Original

also an die Abschrift vom alten Besen

die ich damals ... ähm ... genau auch ähm als Vorlage genommen hab

 

wie dann stammt der letzte Satz wohl von mir

nur weil es der Lieblingssatz und Grund ist das deine Mutter ...

also bitte - ich hätte mir damals doch nie vorstellen können...

das es mal solche Auswirkungen haben wird.

es war lediglich als ein kleiner Scherz gedacht...

wage es nicht jetzt zu lachen Grisuh...

 

ja Kleiner ich werde dich vor ihrem Schicksal bewahren

das hab ich damals ja auch mit deinem Onkel Zamis gemacht

der wäre sonst Magier geworden

und wohin die Magie und eine hübsche Magierin führen können

hast du ja gesehen...

 

so nun packt die beiden Bücher ein

wir wollen heute die Theorie mit praktischen Übungen ergänzen

ich trage das dann für euch in die Ausleihkartei ein

nein ich muss noch das richtige Löschblatt finden

geht ruhig schon mal vor...

 

sind sie nicht süß zusammen die beiden Kleinen?

ja Grisuh - sie erinnern mich ein wenig an meine Kindheit

damals mit Zamis unschuldig Händchen haltend...

ah... da ist ja eine passende Unterschrift

also ihr nichts für ungut aber

ich muss noch eben die Ausleihkarte ausfüllen

und dafür brauch ich meine Ruhe

 

Ja Grisuh pass auf die Kleinen gut auf

und Ihr .. könnt den Beiden ja beim Spielen zusehen...

ja machts gut und auf Bald mal wieder...

 

 

puh endlich mal wer der mir nicht auch noch in die Ausblidung reinredet ..

kein oller Krieger - keine eingebildete Priestess - keine besserwissenden alten Bekannten

nur an Ausbildung interessierte junge Leute

und was das Wichtigste und Beste daran ist

zwei herrlich unverdorbene leere Kinderköpfe die gefüllt werden wollen und -

die das Wissen nur so aufsaugen.. traumhaft

 

So Kinder fertig wir können loslegen

hmm nun klinge ich selbst schon fast wie der olle Besen....


----------



## Ugla (7. September 2018)

Hallo ihr da

ja schön euch weider zu sehen...

nein ich bin ein wenig in Eile

ich brauch für das Bierfest  der zwerge noch eine Kette für die Maid

ja ich weiß selber das das Bier da so schlecht ist das sie es verschenken

und einem auch schlecht davon wird wenn m,an davon zu viel trinkt

aber die Maid will da unbedingt hin

die Schande vom ersten Besuch wieder gutmachen

 

Wieso ich dann in eile bin

na damit mir keiner die tolle Kette wegkauft

und ich habe da so einen "Künstler"

für den ich sein Kunstwerk verkaufen soll

"Technorismus" nennt der das

ich würde es eher als Glasschrott bezeichnen

aber was tut man nicht alls für Gold ...

 

Wo ihr das finden könnt und ...

vielleicht noch mehr von mir lest

oder gar den dicken alten Mann kennen lernt

der das verbrochen hat?

 

na da gibt es so ein Buch mit Gesichtern

da werdet ihr mehr finden

ja auch tolle Kettenanhänger

und sogar die "Orgie" ..

genau Grisuh -

eine Verschmelzung coooler Typen

Hmmmm - "Technorismus" pur halt

 

dann schaut doch einfach mal hier

https://www.facebook.com/groups/380200735420001/

wir sehen uns dann dort

ich muss mal wieder weiter

und wehe irgendwer kauft mir das Edelweiß vor der Nase weg


----------

